#ubuntu-vn 2010-11-18
<hoanghongnhan> xin chao moi nguoi
<hoanghongnhan> moi nguoi chi giup minh cai ubuntu 10.10.10
<t8ax> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<hoanghongnhan> minh xem tai lieu rui, gio xin giup do
 * t8ax cử đàn em n2i ra tiếp chuyện, đi chơi UT, kaka
<n2i> Ặc!
<hoanghongnhan> minh xai laptop samsung core i3, o cung 320gb, ram 2gb
<n2i> Hướng dẫn cài đặt đầy đủ thế còn gì!
<n2i> Khoe à?
<n2i> :)
<hoanghongnhan> qua trinh cai dat den cho phan vung, minh chon bang tay, sao no coi luon 320gb trong
<n2i> oải! Cận thận kẻo phải recovery data thì phiền!
<n2i> Chọn manual rồi à?
<hoanghongnhan> minh chia o cung thanh 4 partion dinh dang ntfs
<hoanghongnhan> uhm
<n2i> rồi sao nữa? Trong đó có mấy phân vùng chính? mấy phân vùng logic?
<hoanghongnhan> chon manual roi ---> no khong hien thi gi ca---> chon bang phan vung thi no choi luon 320gb
<n2i> chắc có vấn đề gì đó!
<n2i> Đang trong livecd mode à?
<hoanghongnhan> quen luc bat dau cai no bao la phan cung ko ho tro thi phai
<hoanghongnhan> minh cai chinh thuc luon ko cai thu
<n2i> Sao lại không hỗ trợ được nhỉ?
<n2i> Ổ cứng thuộc loại chuẩn kỳ lắm hả?
<n2i> Vào livecd rồi bật gparted lên xem nó thế nào! Nó có nhận được bảng phân vùng không?
<hoanghongnhan> o sata
<n2i> SATA thì xài vô tư mà, ở đây ai chả sata nhỉ!
<hoanghongnhan> dang thu cai trong windows
<n2i> Thế này nhé! Cậu cài từ CD à?
<hoanghongnhan> uhm
<n2i> vậy boot livecd rồi kiểm tra xem thế nào thử đi!
<hoanghongnhan> de minh thu
<n2i> vào rồi bật gparted lên xem thế nào nhé!
<hoanghongnhan> cac ban cho minh hoi : phan minh nao phuc hoi du lieu o dia cung bi loi bad block nhanh hieu qua
<hoanghongnhan> hix minh dung R-STUDIO tu sang den gio moi duoc 40%
<hoanghongnhan> chon dung thu=live cd phai ko cac ban
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> Vào livecd chưa?
<hoanghongnhan> rui ban
<n2i> bật gparted lên nhé, chụp cái hình rồi up lên mình xem cái!
<hoanghongnhan> gparted nam o dau vay ban , moi thu lan dau nen lua
<n2i> system/administration/gparted
<hoanghongnhan> vao gparted no bao unallocated 298.09gib
<kid__> 298gb unallocated:\
<hoanghongnhan> uhm
<n2i> Vậy là nó không nhận ra bảng phân vùng rồi!
<kid__> hoanghongnhan: phân vùng lại đi
<hoanghongnhan> minh chia o cung thanh 4 phan vung dinh dang ntfs
<n2i> Nhỡ mấy dữ liệu thì sao?
<n2i> chia bằng gì?
<n2i> Có dữ liệu quan trọng không?
<hoanghongnhan> ko co gi quan trong, moi cai win
<n2i> hehe! Vậy thì vô tư!
<hoanghongnhan> ma chia lai bang phan mem nao
<n2i> bằng gparted đó luôn!
<n2i> Tạo bảng phân vùng mới đi
<hoanghongnhan> minh dang tao
<n2i> trong menu của nó có tùy chọn create new ...
<n2i> tạo mới partition tables
<n2i> tạo 3 phân vùng chính + 1 phân vùng mở rộng là ok!
<hoanghongnhan> phan vung cho ubuntu la ext3 phai ko ban
<n2i> tùy! nhưng ext3, ext4 được khuyên!
<hoanghongnhan> minh cai ubuntu xong rui cai windows sau , vay co duoc ko
<n2i> Được cả, nhưng sẽ phải làm thêm một việc nhỏ
<n2i> nhưng không sao cả, không phải lo lắng đâu!
<hoanghongnhan> cam on ban rat nhieu
<n2i> Bảng phân vùng giờ trông thế nào?
<hoanghongnhan> bay gio no ra cai intall alongside other opeating system, xoa va dung toan bo o cung, xac dinh phan vung thu cong
<n2i> Sao thế?
<hoanghongnhan> minh co tao ra phan vung exit3 va swap  , gio cai dat thi den phan cho phan vung lai ra nhu vay
<n2i> Không ổn zồi!
<t8ax> máy bạn đang rơi vào tình trạng nguy cấp, hãy nhúng nước và phơi khô..
<hoanghongnhan> minh cho cai phan thu cong thi cai dat duoc rui
<n2i> http://imgur.com/qE0GF.png Gparted trông nó thế này! chú ý cái màu!
<hoanghongnhan> hix,  minh lam duoc rui
<hoanghongnhan> thoi chao cac ban, minh di ngu day, mai con di lam, de may tinh no tu lam
<hoanghongnhan> ec hix cai xong reset no ra cai dong: [1770.27831] end_request: i/o error, dev st0, sector 69808 ..... rat dai rat dai
<hoanghongnhan> hix nhu vay la bi gi cac ban ui
<_Tux_> hoanghongnhan: là bình thường
<_Tux_> chắng sao cả
<_Tux_> :))
<hoanghongnhan> hix gio lam sao cai windows ban chi giup minh
<kid__> hoanghongnhan: cứ cài như bình thường:D
#ubuntu-vn 2010-11-19
<vubuntor6076> lam sao co the nhan CD mien phi
<Lokiheero> vubuntor2362: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/127
<bksupybot> Title: Bắt đầu với Ubuntu | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Lokiheero> tốt nhất cứ download về rồi ghi ra đĩa hoặc làm usb setup cho nhanh
<vubuntor6533> cho minh hoi lam sao chay phan mêm *.exe trên ubuntu
<vubuntor6533> thanks
<vubuntor8849> chao cac anh chi cho em hoi ve ubun tu 1 ti duoc khong
<vubuntor4987> cac ban lam the nao su dung hieu ung khi khong co card do hoa vay
<vubuntor4987> codai2810:  ban oi cho minh hoi
<C4NoC> cứ enable lên thử xem
<vubuntor4987> nhung minh khong co card do hoa ma
<C4NoC> ko có card sao chạy chài
<vubuntor4987> vay co cach nao de co hieu ung khac khong
<vubuntor6203> Cho E hoi cai
<vubuntor6203> alo alo
<vubuntor6203> Cài IRC để vào Ubuntu-vn trong Pidgin thế nào nhỉ?
<C4NoC> add channel, tên vào
<vubuntor6203> chanel là gì?
<t8ax> vào account -> add
<vubuntor6203> Rùo
<t8ax> protocol chọn IRC
<vubuntor6203> Rồi ạ
<t8ax> user là nick mình muốn
<vubuntor6203> Vâng rồi...
<vubuntor6203> Port là là bao nhiu ạ?
<t8ax> server irc.freenode.net
<t8ax> mấy cái kia để mặc định rồi add
<vubuntor6203> vâng ạ tks a nhìu
<sonberry> hờ hờ được rồi
<sonberry> Híc
<sonberry> sudo aptitude install sbackup sao không thực thi được nhỉ mọi người :-/
<vubuntor2385> Cho hỏi trong linux hàm nào để xem người nào đang đăng nhập vậy?
<vubuntor2385> ví dụ: người dùng user1
<vubuntor2385> thì hàm nào để xuất ra tên User1
<sonberry> Bạn thử pwd xem sao
<vubuntor2385> [nobawk]: ?
<vubuntor2385> sonberry: pwd
<vubuntor2385> sonberry: pwd chỉ là xem thư mục hiện hành thôi mà
<sonberry> Mà sao lại phải xem người nào đang đăng nhập
<vubuntor2385> sonberry: bài tập yêu cầu vậy:(
<vubuntor2385> nhưng kiếm mãi các tài liệu không thấy:((
<sonberry> Híc
<sonberry> Nhờ các tiền bối chỉ giáo thui...
<sonberry> :(
<vubuntor2385> không thây ai trả lời hết:(
<sonberry> Chắc họ cũng không biết :))
<vubuntor2385> !ubot
<ubot2> Tôi rất thông minh, tôi sẽ cho bạn biết nhiều điều bổ ích.
<vubuntor2385> user
<sonberry> Hehe
<sonberry> Thông minh chưa chắc đã đủ
<sonberry> Bạn có thể cho tôi biết làm thế nào tôi ngồi cạnh bạn mà không cần di chuyển không?
<sonberry> :))
<vubuntor2385> sonberry: UBOT là bot mà:))
<sonberry> Có một vấn đề này
<FirePhoenix> hỏi bot câu hay ghê :|
<vubuntor2385> hỏi câu đó bot shutdown hết=))
<sonberry> Chưa thể giải quyết được
<vubuntor2385> mout
<vubuntor2385> !ubot mout
<ubot2> Factoid 'ubot mout' not found
<vubuntor2385> hix câu hỏi user của mình không ai biết hết hả:((
<sonberry> thiệt thòi cho bạn rồi
<vubuntor2385> vậy bb mọi người
<vubuntor0282> ola ola` co' ai o nha khong day?
<vubuntor0282> Chang hieu tai sao may minh chi chay duoc o che do do hoa thap
<t8ax> tại ko có driver màn hình
<vubuntor0282> rac roi voi card nividia geforce 310m, chi chay duoc o che do do hoa thap
<vubuntor0282> Minh update card do ho thi may khong chay duoc
<vubuntor0282>  thi dung imsau man hinh boot
<sonberry1> Nâng cấp card lên
<vubuntor0282> nang cap the nao
<sonberry1> Xì tiền ra mua card rời ráp nó vào
<t8ax> cài driver vô hôk đc nữa thì chịu :D
<vubuntor0282> card cua minh la card ngon day chu
<vubuntor0282> nhung no chang yeu ubuntu gi ca
<vubuntor0282> no chi me anh Windows thoi
<t8ax> -> hỏi nividia :D
<sonberry1> Card của bạn là card gì
<vubuntor0282> Nvidia geforce 310 cua may sony vaio VPCCW
<sonberry1> Ố
<sonberry1> Laptop à
<vubuntor0282> OK
<sonberry1> Oài
<vubuntor0282> Nhieu nguoi bi nhu minh lam
<sonberry1> ngon...
<sonberry1> Thế chắc anh Linux này không ưa Vaio rồi
<sonberry1> Bụp nó đi thôi
<vubuntor0282> Cai con dell Insprion re tien cua minh thi no chayj rat ngon
<vubuntor0282> Chang biet bao gio thi ubuntu 10.10 co ban cap nhat cho no nua
<t8ax> Nvidia cập nhật cứ Ubuntu cập nhật gì :|
<sonberry1> :))
<sonberry1> Tớ có số điện thoại của giám đốc Nivia này
<sonberry1> Lấy không mà gọi cho nó
<sonberry1> :P
<mars2008> co ai ranh chi toi ve lap trinh ti ko ?
<vubuntor9049> cac ban oi
<vubuntor9049> giup minh van de nay voi
<t8ax> vấn đề gì nhỉ :|
<geminious> sao thế bạn
<vubuntor9049> minh ko dung dc hirenboot
<FirePhoenix> Nêu thẳng câu hỏi không vòng vo làm gì >"<
<vubuntor9049> sau khi cai ubuntu
<vubuntor9049> geminiuos oi
<geminious> à bạn vừa làm topic ở bên 4rum hả
<FirePhoenix> không dùng được là ntn :|
<vubuntor9049> cai chu de nay minh post trong dien dan ay
<geminious> bạn setup lại sang bản desktop đi
<vubuntor9049> thi ko boot dc bang dia hiren
<geminious> dùng hướng dẫn ở trang chủ ý
<vubuntor9049> uh
<vubuntor9049> thi minh biet cai do roi ban a
<vubuntor9049> nhung sau khi format
<vubuntor9049> lam sao de luu lai la da format roi ay
<mars2008> huong dan minh su dung glade voi !
<geminious> bạn cứ tick vào cái 4mat thôi
<geminious> xong cứ tiếp tục cài theo hướng dẫn
<vubuntor9049> minh vao change
<geminious> nó sẽ tự 4mat lại phân vùng ý cho bạn
<vubuntor9049> tich vao format
<vubuntor9049> roi quit
<vubuntor9049> nhung van ko dung hiren dc ban a
<geminious> ẹc =="
<vubuntor9049> ah
<vubuntor9049> ma luc format
<vubuntor9049> phai de 1 so dinh danag o no moi cho tich vao format
<vubuntor9049> vay chon cai nao ban
<vubuntor9049> minh chon fat32
<geminious> ext4
<geminious> bạn đang cài lại bản u desktop
<vubuntor9049> minh cai ban netbook
<vubuntor9049> the moi chet chu
<geminious> ở phía dưới chọn mount thì để là \ nhé
<vubuntor9049> :(
<vubuntor9049> ok
<vubuntor9049> de minh thu ngay day
<vubuntor9049> dang bat den phan do roi
<geminious> uh
<mars2008> huong dan minh su dung glade voi !
<vubuntor9049> roi ban a
<mars2008> sao ma minh dua button vao la button chiem het form ?
<vubuntor9049> xong roi quit ra bih thuong a
<geminious> mars đợi một lát xem có ai biết về glade của bạn k nhé :D
<vubuntor9049> ban oi
<vubuntor9049> gemious
<geminious> xong rồi OK
<vubuntor9049> hic
<geminious> rồi install now
<vubuntor9049> no chi co quit haoc istall tiep thoi
<vubuntor9049> minh quit nhe
<geminious> install now
<vubuntor9049> az
<vubuntor9049> vay no lai cai tiep a
<geminious> bạn định chuyển hẳng sang win à ?
<geminious> hẳn
<vubuntor9049> minh mun cai lai xp truoc da
<vubuntor9049> roi dung trong may ao cho quen da ban a
<vubuntor9049> chu h chua bit j
<geminious> thế thì bạn bỏ đĩa XP vào
<geminious> cho nó setup xp bình thường đi
<vubuntor9049> chia lai o bang dia win dc a
<geminious> trong setup của xp cũng có chỗ để format lại NTFS
<vubuntor9049> ok
<geminious> ổ bạn bi h chia ra những gì rồi
<vubuntor9049> ma t bao
<mars2008> cam on !
<vubuntor9049> format toan bo
<mars2008> minh xog roi !
<vubuntor9049> hihi
<vubuntor9049> tai backup het roi
<vubuntor9049> nen for mat thoai mai ban a
<vubuntor9049> ma minh hoi
<geminious> HDD của bạn chỉ có 1 phân vùng thôi à
<vubuntor9049> trong doan advace
<vubuntor9049> no co 2 phan vung ext4
<vubuntor9049> ma minh bao
<vubuntor9049> h minh chi co dia ubuntu netboook
<vubuntor9049> no ko dung dc chuot phai
<vubuntor9049> tu cai netbook
<vubuntor9049> chuyen sang destop dc ko ban
<vubuntor9049> dc thi minh sai lun
<geminious> được
<vubuntor9049> do cai lai xp
<vubuntor9049> lam tn vay ban
<geminious> bạn down file iso bản desktop về
<geminious> ghi ra đĩa
<vubuntor9049> az az
<geminious> rồi làm lại y hệt lúc nãy
<vubuntor9049> the minh cung bit
<vubuntor9049> minh tuong sua dc tren ban iso nay
<vubuntor9049> :D
<geminious> ko đc đâu bạn :))
<vubuntor9049> hiii
<vubuntor9049> ma cai ubuntu
<vubuntor9049> chia o kieu j ban
<vubuntor9049> ko bit chia
<vubuntor9049> no cu 1 o
<vubuntor9049> :)
<geminious> chia ổ bạn dùng partition magic ở hirent boot
<vubuntor9049> uh
<geminious> đĩa hiren của bạn k boot đc thì chắc là bị hỏng rồi
<geminious> mua đĩa mới thôi
<vubuntor9049> hic
<vubuntor9049> minh cho sang may khac van vao dc bt
<geminious> vậy thử xem có ai ở đây rành về cái này ko ^^
<vubuntor9049> az az
<vubuntor9049> hoi nay h
<vubuntor9049> co moi ban chi minh
<vubuntor7649> Chi giup minh` repo Maverick nao` nhanh voi !!!!!
<_Tux_> vubuntor7649: có cái check server đó
<_Tux_> check xem cái nào nhanh
<_Tux_> chọn của FPT, Virror
<_Tux_> hoặc cái nào ở Tàu, Đài, Sing
<n2i> 3 ông đó được đấy!
<vubuntor7649> Minh` ko biet list repo lay' o dau
<_Tux_> vubuntor7649: Ubuntu tự có
<vubuntor7649> vui lon`g chi minh` cai dia chi bai` viet noi ve cac repo do'
<n2i> Trong nguồn phần mềm, chỗ chọn repo ấy!
<_Tux_> n2i: giúp bạn ý với
<_Tux_> reboot phát
<n2i> Ặc!
<n2i> :)
<n2i> Không cần đi đâu xa cả! Trong tab đầu tiên của hộp thoại software source ấy có thể chọn rồi! Rất khỏe!
<vubuntor7649> ko co' Vietnam
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> yes
<n2i> Chọn chưa? Nó đang là server nào thế?
<vubuntor7649> trong  muc chose a download server ko co' VN ma`
<vubuntor7649> chiu chet, minh` dang update, cung duoc 100Kbs
<n2i> Không biết 10.10 có không, nhưng mình nghĩ là có mà!
<n2i> Không có thì chọn best server ấy!
<n2i> Có nút để test xem server nào nhanh nhất ây
<t8ax> của mềnh có Vietnam
<n2i> Vậy thì chắc là có mà!
<n2i> vubuntor7649: Vậy đang có mấy cái đó?
<t8ax> sao mình add cái ppa:compiz/ppa vô
<t8ax> nó báo gì fải có key nhỉ?
<n2i> Oải, ppa còn phải key à!
<n2i> Nó bảo thì add vào
<t8ax> mà ko có key thì làm sao add :|
<n2i> Quên rồi! Hỏi mấy mod đi!
<t8ax> mà có rồi thì làm sao add nhỉ :|
<n2i> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com $KEY$ Đại khái là thế này! thay key nó đòi vào!
<t8ax> key nó như nào nhỉ? 1 chuỗi số +chữ à?
<n2i> 60D11217247D1CFF Dạng thế này!
<t8ax> để thử..
<t8ax> nó đòi key có 1 lần..
<t8ax> chả bík sao :|
<n2i> Đòi bản quyền hả? :-D
<n2i> Nó báo thiếu key đúng không? Thiếu key nào nó báo đó luôn mà!
<t8ax> để xem sao
 * n2i vẫn thấy hơi nhớ compiz! :-D
<vubuntor7649> bibi ca nha
<n2i> Ặc!
<vubuntor5001> em dang dung Ubuntu 10.10, vua luc nay moi cho no auto update, voi lai cai them may cai wine, sau khi khoi dong lai thi cac thanh tieu de cua so deu bien mat (vi du mo firefox thi khong co thanh tieu de) con chuot tu nhien bien thanh dau X, cac anh chi xem giup no bi gi
<vubuntor5001> ca cai ibus unikey cung khong chay nua
<vubuntor5001> thoi, go ubuntu ra vay
<n2i> vubuntor5001: Đừng nóng!
<vubuntor1575> codai2810: toi muon cai ubuntu nhung khong duoc. xin tro giup
<n2i> vubuntor1575: Sao thế?
<codai2810> vubuntor1575: sao ko đc?
<n2i> Tại vì cài không lâu, không khó như win nên không được :-D
<sonberry> ờ hớ
<n2i> sonberry: Ông này mớ nặng này!
<vubuntor1575> codai2810: toi da lam nhu huong dan: System/Administration/Langue Support nhung van khong duoc la sao?
<sonberry> sao?
<codai2810> vubuntor1575: cái gì ko đc?
<sonberry> sao? n2i
<codai2810> vubuntor1575: bạn muốn làm gì? (mình vừa bị out)
<n2i> sonberry: Không có gì! Tự dưng thấy /you "ờ hớ" :-D
<sonberry> ờ hớ
<sonberry> tại vẫn chưa chữa được cái vụ phone
<sonberry> Nên ngáo ngơ đó mà
<n2i> ồ! Thông cảm! :)
<vubuntor1575> codai2810: ah, minh muon cai tieng viet cho Ubuntu
<vubuntor1575> codai2810: giup minh voi
<t8ax> vào Language Support
 * n2i thấy vubuntor1575 chỉ chờ codai2810 thôi!
<t8ax> Install/Remove Language
<n2i> t8ax: Sang phòng khác chơi!
<t8ax> -> gõ chữ V tìm Vietnamese
<t8ax> tick vào
<t8ax> rồi cài
<t8ax> xong rồi kéo cái Vietnamese ấy lên đầu
<t8ax> log out ra, chỗ chọn user, nhìn phía dưới có cái Language
<t8ax> chọn vào Vietnamse/ Tiếng Việt
<t8ax> xong log in
<t8ax> -> có tiếng Việt
 * codai2810 ko hiểu sao toàn bị pm hỏi về mấy cái liên quan đến tiếng việt (:| 
<vubuntor1575> cam on nhieu nhe
<t8ax> codai2810: trng này có mỗi nick codai2810 mang hơi ấm Việt Nam =))
<t8ax> còn lại toàn tây/ tàu lẫn lộn :D
<codai2810> :|
<n2i> t8ax: hai tay!
<n2i> Tây/tàu là còn đỡ!
<sonberry> Ê
<t8ax> codai2810: con gái thì đọc là cỏ dại... con trai thì đọc là có...
<sonberry> Ê
<sonberry> ê cỏ dại
<n2i> codai2810: Cỏ dại? || Có dại? _:D! Đừng đánh!
<t8ax> ai tên Ê ra cho sonberry gặp kìa :|
<sonberry> hề
<sonberry> Cỏ dại
<sonberry> Hỏi cái
<n2i> sonberry: Ông này thấy lạ này!
<t8ax> codai2810: ra cho bạn sonberry tra hỏi khẩu cung này
<sonberry> Hỏi thăm thôi
<sonberry> Khẩu gì
<codai2810> stop spamming.
<sonberry> Hỏi cái
<sonberry> 2810 là sinh nhật à?
<n2i> Lễ đâu hỏi?
<t8ax> thôi né.. sang kia chém :D
<vubuntor6568> Toi muon cai dat Driver cho may in Canon 2900 - he dieu hanh Ubuntu
<vubuntor6568> co ai giup toi voi
<n2i> codai2810: 28/10? Nguy hiểm nhỉ!
<sonberry> 28/10 là ngày sinh của thằng BillGate
<_Tux_> clgt ?
<vubuntor6568> codai2810: oi muon cai dat Driver cho may in Canon 2900 - he dieu hanh Ubuntu
<codai2810> vubuntor6568 -> nobawk
<sonberry> TTBG!
<_Tux_> .g ubuntuforums.com Canon 2900
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1004407.html
<bksupybot> Title: [SOLVED] Xubuntu 8.10 and Canon LBP 2900 [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<codai2810> hự, mất mạng đúng lúc nhỉ :))
 * _Tux_ đoán codai2810 rút dây mạng
<sonberry> cắn
 * n2i thấy thêm một hiện tượng nữa! :D
<sonberry> Firefox...!!!
<sonberry> Tao thù mày...:(
<codai2810> n2i: gì ạ?
<n2i> codai2810: gì đâu?
<codai2810> _Tux_: thế em trỏ nobawk cho vubuntor6568 làm gì @@
<codai2810> ai biết thì support đi kìa, cái này em chịu :)
<codai2810> .g Driver Canon 2900 ubuntu
<bkphenny> codai2810: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900
<bksupybot> Title: HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900 - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Guest26447> bạn ơi máy của mình nó không nhận được touchpad với cả không chỉnh được độ sáng màn hình
<Guest26447> touchpad synaptics với cả vga intel 4500 gma
<t8ax> Guest26447: mới cài Ubuntu xong à?
<t8ax> qvgxc bngncdxrfygvs xc
<Guest26447> cài được 1 tg rồi
<Guest26447> bị từ lúc cài
<Guest26447> touchpad trước khi update thì vẫn ok
<Guest26447> update xong mới bị
<Guest26447> còn độ sáng thì bị từ đầu
<t8ax> update xong bị à..
<Guest26447> cả 10.04 10.10 đều bị
<t8ax> hơi bị hiểm hóc..
<Guest26447> hic hic :-<
<Guest26447> còn cái sound của pidgin nữa
<Guest26447> cái tiếng on off vs mess nó cứ rè rè
<Guest26447> mỗi pidgin bị thôi
<Guest26447> toàn phải mute đi
<t8ax> nhìu bệnh vậy .. dùng 10.04 cũng bị à?
<n2i> bb! Khỏi mỏi tay!
<guest_> có ai giúp đc mình thì tốt quá
<guest_> tại cài xong U thấy nó chạy ổn nhg cứ bị mấy cái lỗi lặt vặt thế này
<guest_> niềm vui ko trọn vẹn
<guest_> :-<
<n2i> Cấu hình máy thế nào?
<guest_> CPU: Dual core 2.1Ghz
<guest_> RAM 1GB
<guest_> VGA 4500GMA
<guest_> touchpad synaptics
<guest_> bật tắt touchpad nó lên cả thông báo rồi
<guest_> cơ mà di di thì ko đc
<n2i> Không lý nào lại vậy! Buồn cho bác! :)
<guest_> còn cái chỉnh độ sáng nữa T_T
<guest_> cũng ko đc luôn T_T
<guest_> mặc dù bấm fn trái phải nó vẫn thông báo
<guest_> còn màn hình thì vẫn sáng choang
<t8ax> lúc mà bật
<t8ax> thử rút dây điện
<t8ax> xem còn sáng ko..
<t8ax> nếu còn thì hãy lo :D
<n2i> Vậy thì mình không biết!
<guest_> đây vừa rút rồi
<guest_> vẫn sáng y nguyên
<n2i> chỉnh lại trong power options xem thế nào!
<n2i> Cái này chắc tại mấy cái deamon, mà ubuntu thì gnome nó lo mấy cái này thì phải
<guest_> vẫn sáng thế :))
<guest_> 0% rồi
<guest_> :))
<n2i> Xem gói xserver-xorg-input-synaptics đã cài chưa?
<guest_> cài rùi đó ^^
<n2i> vậy là buồn thay cho bác! :(
<guest_> cái touchpad thì bỏ qua đc ko sao
<guest_> đằng nào cũng cắm chuột
<guest_> còn cái màn hình bị thế có hại nhiều cho phần cứng ko nhỉ
<guest_> :-?
<n2i> Việc của nó mà bác, lo gì! :) Chỉ sợ tốn pin thôi!
<guest_> oh ko sao con này cắm điện cả ngày rồ :))
<guest_> pin chai sẵn còn có nửa tiếng :))
<t8ax> guest_: touchpad thử cài cái Poiting devices thử?
<vubuntor6770> co ban nao ranh ko cho minh thinh giao chut
<n2i> Wao! Các hạ thật là..máu!
<vubuntor6770> vua roi minh go leh
<guest_> t8ax: có phải là gpointing device setting ko ?
<vubuntor6770> rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<n2i> Cho xin vietnamese nhé!
<sonberry_> Chát chít trên Quassel hay phết
<t8ax> trong Ubuntu Software Center có
<t8ax> gõ chữ Pointing là ra
<t8ax> vào Synaptic rườm rà :D
<vubuntor6770> xin loi ban.may minh` gio ko go tv dc
<n2i> vubuntor6770: Ặc!
<t8ax> vubuntor6770: gõ lệnh đó để reset gnome?
<n2i> Cấu hình lại đi là ok cả! Vừa mới remove hết cấu hình đi rồi còn gì!
<vubuntor6770> uh
<vubuntor6770> minh muon cho cai dat lai ve default
<t8ax> vubuntor6770: gõ xong restart là về default
<n2i> sonberry: Cái đó hay thế nào? Kinh nghiệm tí!
<guest_> cái ý cài rùi
<guest_> cũng ko giải quyết đc vấn đề
<n2i> vubuntor6770:  đi đúng đường rồi đó!
<n2i> Giờ làm lại mọi thứ cần như lúc mới cài ấy!
<t8ax> guest_: nguy cơ của bạn là Ubuntu ko tương thích với cấu hình phần cứng..
<sonberry_> Chỉ cẩn chỉ chuột vào link là thấy cả Website
<t8ax> giải pháp : đem rút dây điện ra, sau đó ngâm laptop/pc vào nước rồi đem phơi khô, hy vọng sẽ đc :)
<guest_> =="
<guest_> :))
<t8ax> đc ở đây có nghĩa là đc máy mới, cấu hình mới :D Ubuntu ngon lành :D
<sonberry> Híc
<n2i> Nếu không muốn phơi thì ra mấy ông hàn dùng đèn xì sấy giùm!
<sonberry> Nhưng mà không hay bằng Pidgin
<sonberry> Pidgin còn màu mè tý
<sonberry> Cái kia thô quá
<t8ax> emoticons của Pidgin đẹp =p~
<n2i> sonberry: Cái được cái mất mà!
<t8ax> quen cách gõ emo theo kiểu Y!m =p~
<sonberry> Đẹp nhưng không động
<geminious> chẹp thui vậy đằng nào cũng sắp mua máy mới
<geminious> à lên tên rồi, nãy cứ bị đổi thành guest
<geminious> ><
<t8ax> muốn đổi tên thì /nick nick cần đổi
<geminious> ok
<n2i> geminious: Thử các bản khác xem
<n2i> knoppix chẳng hạn
<geminious> uh thá»­ down fedora xem sao :))
<geminious> nếu nó ko hại phần cứng thì ok
<geminious> mấy cái lỗi ý bỏ qua đc
<geminious> vì máy này chỉ cắm ở nhà như máy bàn
<n2i> thử knoppix trước xem thế nào
<geminious> uh
<n2i> .g vubulutucudienda
<bkphenny> n2i: No results found for 'vubulutucudienda'.
<vubulutucudienda> bạn ơi
<sonberry> Tưởng Kopete
<vubulutucudienda> màn hình mấy tớ tự nhiên thành hình vuông
<vubulutucudienda> nó co 2 bên vào mới điên
<sonberry> Wow
<sonberry> Mor đa năng đây
<vubulutucudienda> hic
<n2i> Bình thườn hình tròn à?
<sonberry> :))
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> =))
<n2i> Mấy ông cùng cười!
<sonberry> Này...ACE
<n2i> Tá lả đê!
<t8ax> vubulutucudienda: bạn có quyền chửi thề =))
<sonberry> Cái Evolution
<sonberry> Cùi thế
<t8ax> sonberry: remove đi
 * _Tux_ ngon
<geminious> support ở đây là ai support cũng được à
<n2i> Không xài được lại bảo là cùi!
<sonberry> Thì rõ là cùi mà
<vubulutucudienda> oh sr
<n2i> geminious: Tùy tâm!
<sonberry> Check mail gì mà cả tiếng k đc
<t8ax> pidgin ko có check mail đc nhỉ :(
 * _Tux_ options
<sonberry> Check bt
<n2i> Mình xài nhanh như trình duyệt này!
<geminious> ko check đc có thể vào thẳng gmail.com
<geminious> :))
<vubulutucudienda> hehe xong lại như cũ rồi
<_Tux_> t8ax: có
<t8ax> _Tux_: click vào link để mở trang mail chấm dza hu chấm com à :|
<sonberry> Thiếu gì chấm
<n2i> Nó thông báo có thư mới!
<sonberry> Mà cứ phải zi zà hú
<geminious> channel này có join đc từ pidgin ko nhỉ :-?
 * _Tux_ xài notifer ở cái FF và không dúng pidgin :)
<_Tux_> geminious: vô tư
<sonberry> Thì đây toàn join Pidgin còn gì
<geminious> ơ thế mà mình vẫn xài web =))
 * _Tux_ join từ irssi
<n2i> _Tux_: Miêng cũng đú! :-D
<t8ax> Uyn dùng Digsby có mail mới nó đọc đc ngay luôn, còn có "mark as read, delete, open in.." nữa..
 * _Tux_ chưa dùng mail yahoo bao giờ
<n2i> t8ax: Cho vào project viết cái plugin đi!
<_Tux_> t8ax: có rồi mà nhẩy ?
<geminious> cấu hình cái pidgin thế nào để join vào đây nhỉ
<t8ax> cái project hình như chỉ có thêm vào, chưa thấy ai hoàn thành =))
<t8ax> geminious: vào add account chọn IRC server gõ irc.freenode.net user + pass tự chọn xong add
<n2i> geminious: Giống như khi dùng với yahoo vậy thôi
<t8ax> _Tux_: nó chỉ báo mail rồi cho mở = Firefox
<g1> yê
<geminious> yê
<geminious> vào được rồi
<geminious> hay quá :X
<t8ax> mừng nhỉ :D
<t8ax> mọi ng` khen geminious giỏi đi nào, làm mãi mới vô đc đây = Pidgin đấy :>
<geminious> uh dân IT mà mới thửu xài linux
<geminious> thấy cái j` cũng lạ
<geminious> nên giải quyết xong lại thấy vui =))
 * t8ax ko fải dân IT..
<n2i> Cái gì cũng có bắt đầu mà!
 * _Tux_ mù windoof
<geminious> mù linux =))
<geminious> mới down cả book cho newbie của mấy ông trên 4rum về mà chưa đọc :))
<t8ax> Windows có 1 cái rất là hay mà ko có bất kỳ cái HĐH nào có đc..
 * n2i phải cẩn thận kẻo mù cả hai!
<sonberry> Là....
<t8ax> muốn Shut Down thì phải ấn vào nút Start..
<n2i> blue screeen!
<geminious> :))
<sonberry> Ờ hớ
<t8ax> nghịch lý của đời là thế.. bởi vậy Bill Gates giàu :(
<sonberry> Nghịch cái gì
<sonberry> Thế cái ti vi
<t8ax> Tivi ấn Power
<sonberry> Muốn tắt thì ấn ở đâu?
<t8ax> nót start cũng nót shutdown
<sonberry> Thế bật ở đâu?
<geminious> mà sao thỉnh thoảng dùng mấy cái ứng dụng xong quay ra màn hình thấy cái panel trên đầu nó bị đổi chỗ loạn lên thế nhỉ
<t8ax> nút Power = tắt/mở
<sonberry> Ờ hớ
<t8ax> còn Start = mở/bắt đầu
<t8ax> ấn vào Start để đc Kết thúc..
<n2i> geminious: Nó thế nào là tùy ở bạn!
<t8ax> mâu thuẫn ko :D
<sonberry> Ờ hớ nhưng mà mình đổi được chữ Start thành chữ khác mờ
<sonberry> :))
<geminious> đổi thành  chữ Bắt đầu
<n2i> Nhưng vẫn tắt mở ở đó!
<t8ax> đổi thì tự do
<t8ax> nhưng cái nghịch lý vẫn ko đổi
<t8ax> vd như bác đổi thành Start thành Shutdown
<t8ax> thì bác muốn mở 1 ứng dụng lại vô Tắt máy để mở Ứng dụng à?
<geminious> đó là vấn đề ko bao h giải quyết đc trên win :))
<geminious> tắt cái này thì mở cái kia
 * t8ax có làm đơn trình lên Bill Gates rồi
<geminious> kết thúc cái này là khởi nguồn của cái khác
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> ổng bảo bao giờ khỏe khỏe ổng làm cho
<t8ax> đợi mãi chả thấy ức sang dùng Ubuntu để đc click vào nút Power ;)
<geminious> ở ngoài này nc vui ghê
<geminious> chả bù trong 4rum
<geminious> post bao bài chả ai để ý
<geminious> :-<
<t8ax> 1h30 sáng mới nói thôi
<t8ax> ko thì room này cũng vắng..
<n2i> Thực ra là cũng có, nhưng mà ông bảo support ối tiền, t8ax hãi quá chạy sang đây!
<n2i> Tranh thủ không có ai cần support, chém gió tí cho đỡ mạng nhện trên room ấy mà!
<geminious> uh :))
<t8ax> ko tin hỏi sonberry thử
<geminious> mấy ông ở hcm hay hn
<geminious> ?
<sonberry> ờ hớ
 * t8ax thân tại tứ phương
<t8ax> hộ khẩu thì miền Nam =))
<n2i> sonberry: Rất khác người! Ờ hớ! :-D
<sonberry> này
<sonberry> ông tướng
<sonberry> tôi là NGƯỜI!
<n2i> Yep!
<t8ax> ờ hớ
<sonberry> này
<n2i> ờ hớ
<t8ax> ớ hờ
<sonberry> ờ hớ không phải open sr đâu nhé
<sonberry> Đừng có cướp
<t8ax> ơ đệt
<sonberry> ờ hớ
<n2i> Đăng ký chưa?
<sonberry> Có key này
<t8ax> giữa room Ubuntu
<sonberry> Xem k?
<t8ax> mà đòi bản quyền
<sonberry> :))
<n2i> lisences đâu?
<geminious> =))
<t8ax> thôi kệ đi n2i
<t8ax> trả hắn từ đấy
<t8ax> mình cứ ớ hờ
<sonberry> =))
<n2i> hehe
<sonberry> ACE check
<sonberry> http://tailieuit.com/forum/thong-bao-tu-bqt-189/thong-bao-ngay-hoi-phan-mem-ma-nguon-mo-8564/
<sonberry> Có ai ở đây tham gia vụ này k?
<geminious> thái sờ nguyên'
<geminious> tham gia = niềm
<geminious> :))
<sonberry> ...đau
<n2i> haha
<t8ax> thái mà còn nguyên :|
<sonberry> Rất vui lòng khi được đón bạn bằng tàu pay rấy
<n2i> t8ax: Câu này của miềng nhé!
<sonberry> ờ hớ
<t8ax> Nguồn mở ->
<geminious> hnay ra CNF lấy đĩa
<n2i> Dùng mà không trích ai là người nói đầu ra à!
<n2i> :-D
<geminious> hnay nó đóng cửa mà ông bảo vệ chỉ đường như thật
<sonberry> ý bạn là sao?
<t8ax> ủa mà mấy bác ở Việt Nam hết à?
<sonberry> ờ hớ
<sonberry> Chắc Tây:-/
<geminious> thì nó đóng cửa ngày hôm nay thì ông bảo vệ phải biết :))
 * t8ax cũng ở Việt Nam
<geminious> mình đến thì phải nhắc là nó đóng cửa rồi
<sonberry> Ừ chào bạn nhé...!
<geminious> đằng này chỉ cho mình đi vào
<sonberry> Chắc bảo vệ phê
<geminious> sắp tới chắc phải ngồi nghiên cứu linux rồi chuyển ra đây support
<geminious> chứ trong 4rum buồn thiu
<geminious> :-<
 * Lokiheero nhìn tới nhìn lui
 * t8ax nhìn nhìn Lokiheero
<n2i> .g Lokiheero
<bkphenny> n2i: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2010/05/26/%23ubuntu-vn.html
<Lokiheero> đông vui nhể
<bksupybot> Title: /srv/ufr/supy/logs.www/freenode/2010/05/26/#ubuntu-vn.log (at logs.ubuntu-eu.org)
<C4NoC> há»­
<C4NoC> giờ cònchém?
 * t8ax nhìn nhìn C4NoC
 * t8ax nhìn đi nhìn lại..
 * C4NoC chọc mắt t8ax
<geminious> làm sao để trước tên nick có *** vậy :(
 * t8ax đang mộng du, tính đi bẻ dưa leo mà thấy dưa nào cũng bé.. lại thôi :(
<t8ax>  /me
 * geminious tụt quần đánh vào mông t8ax
<geminious> oh ha
<sonberry> ờ hớ
<n2i> Tụt quần rồi đánh vào mông thôi à? Chẳng bõ công!
<Lokiheero> mấy anh ở đây xài ú bùn tú à
<t8ax> toàn xài win
<t8ax> chả bík ubuntu là giè..
<Lokiheero> }ubuntu
<bksupybot> Lokiheero: "ubuntu" : Tuy cá sấu nhưng dáng chuẩn
<t8ax> }windows
<t8ax> }win
<n2i> .g xem có ai đặc biệt không?
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.vietnamnet.vn/xahoi/201006/Nhung-fan-dac-biet-xem-World-Cup-khong-bang-mat-917948/
<bksupybot> Title: VietNamNet (at www.vietnamnet.vn)
<sonberry> Ai biết làm cách nào chuyển Tab gõ tiếng Việt bằng ibus không phải Ctrl + Space k nể
<geminious> :))
<geminious> à
<geminious> 10.10 làm đc
<n2i> Cái đó chỉnh được mà!
<Lokiheero> loz
<sonberry> Làm thế nào
<Lokiheero> bản nào mà chả được
<n2i> trong ibus conferences
<sonberry> ->
<geminious> 10.4 làm đc à :))
<geminious> ờ hớ
<geminious> tick vào cái share the same input among other apps..............
<Lokiheero> geminious: 10.04 và 10.10 là phiên bản của ubuntu không phải phiên bản của ibus
<sonberry> Dịch ra là "chia sẻ cùng kiểu gõ cho tất cả ứng dụng"
<sonberry> Khổ thân geminious
<geminious> uh ý mình nói là u10.10 ^^
<geminious> tại 10.04 mình ko thấy có cái chỗ tick ý
<geminious> T_T
<geminious> chứ mình đâu có đến nỗi................
<sonberry>  O*
<sonberry> The mat' roi
<sonberry> Gio lam the nao hien len
<t8ax> làm sao mà mất?
<sonberry> Do'
<sonberry> vao cau hinh theo ban kia kia`
<geminious> vài trong ý thì mất làm sao đc =="
<geminious> vào
<sonberry> Cho xin cai code tren terminal de no hien len cai ACE nhi
<sonberry> mat rui
<geminious> mất tiếng việt á
<geminious> hay mất cái j`
<sonberry> um
<sonberry> cha thay ibus dau nua
<geminious> ctrl space thử xem nào
<n2i> trong /conferences/ibus ấy
<geminious> preferences
<sonberry> Nhung ma bay gio no mat roi
<sonberry> khong biet bat len the nao
<t8ax> đăng báo
<t8ax> tìm nó
<t8ax> ngồi đây la mà đc à
<geminious> xem input method đã có ibus un ikey chưa
<sonberry> kho qua
<sonberry> da bao la no mat roi
<sonberry> gio phai xin lenh de bat no len
<sonberry> Terminal y
<t8ax> im-switch -s ibus
<geminious> im-switch -s ibus
<t8ax> log out vô lại
<sonberry> ờ hớ
<geminious> đấy lại ờ hớ đc r
<geminious> :))
<sonberry> :D
<vubuntor1883> Hepl m
<sonberry> tks phát
<sonberry> Hiếp me à
<vubuntor1883> Hepl me. I don't known install Printer 2900
<geminious> đâu cần hiếp j` :))
<sonberry> Oạch
<t8ax> ợ
<sonberry> Lại không cài đặt được máy Cannon kìa
<geminious> ồ
<geminious> máy nhà mình
<geminious> =))
<geminious> đợi xíu tìm tút
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> tiếng Anh thì chưa đúng ngữ pháp..
<t8ax> mà lại khoái dùng tiếng Anh, trong khi mình Việt Nam :D
<sonberry> Ờ hớ!
<n2i> Duyệt!
<t8ax> ớ hờ
<geminious> thật
<geminious> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900
<geminious> đây của bạn đây
<bksupybot> Title: HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900 - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> vubuntor1883: Can't you typing in Vietnamese ?
<t8ax> ủa Can chứ ko fải Can't
<t8ax> nhầm =))
<geminious> ông này cũng thế nốt
<geminious> :))
<n2i> Đúng rồi đó!
<t8ax> hên xui ;)
<t8ax> Can't you doing something..? có khi lại đúng đấy ;))
<sonberry> Ờ hớ...Can U brocken printer...
<geminious> broken
<geminious> =="
<sonberry> Đập
<sonberry> Chả biết có phải k
<sonberry> Tỏ ra nguy hiểm tý
<t8ax> =))
<geminious> sau định mua thinkpad mà nghe đồn tp có vẻ xung đột vs U quá :(
<t8ax> mua
<t8ax> mac
<t8ax> mới
<_Tux_> lol
<t8ax> cài ubuntu
<sonberry> Ờ hớ...thế thì lấy code mà thắt cổ tự tử đi
<t8ax> dùng macbuntu
<_Tux_> các bác với vô spam kinh thật
<_Tux_> :))
<t8ax> cho nó chất
<_Tux_> phim hài En gọi là giề ?
<t8ax> http://files.myopera.com/t8ax/files/1.png
<geminious> comedy
<n2i> _Tux_: Phòng lạnh quá mà!
<t8ax> nô nô joke film=))
<_Tux_> geminious: thank
<t8ax> hài thì ghi mr Bean
<t8ax> thể nào cũng hiểu
<geminious> màu tím đẹp vậy :-o
<_Tux_> geminious: thế còn dạng như Thư giãn cuối tuần gọi là
<geminious> máy mac à
<_Tux_> TV show hay gì ?
<geminious> comedy show
<_Tux_> t8ax: font ngon đó
<t8ax> logo ubuntu mà hỏi mac:(
<geminious> kiếm đâu ra cái màu tím thế t8
<_Tux_> tưởng nó chưa hỗ trợ TV ?
<_Tux_> t8ax: quăng hộ cái font Ubuntu lên cái :)
<t8ax> _Tux_: nhìn kỹ thì nó vẫn ko hoàn hảo :|
<_Tux_>  /usr/share/fonts
<geminious> font này là font ubuntu
<t8ax> vẫn có chỗ cao chỗ thấp..
<_Tux_> quăng hộ cái đó
<t8ax> ờ ờ đợi tý
<geminious> hè hè
<geminious> MS có cái font SegoeUI cũng chuẩn lắm mà :D
<_Tux_> t8ax: mỗi cái Ubuntu thôi nhé
<_Tux_> geminious: không biết
<t8ax> vâng
<_Tux_> xài Consolas ngon hơn :)
<_Tux_> Gnome 3
<_Tux_> xài font mới roài :)
<sonberry> Tôi thích cái cơ bản của Ubuntu
<_Tux_> git://git.gnome.org/cantarell-fonts
<n2i> _Tux_: Xài gnome 3 hở?
<t8ax> ơ đệt nén có cái folder font chưa đầy 2mb mà nó lâu vãi :|
<_Tux_> n2i: no no
<geminious> http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/8762/screenshotikw.png
 * _Tux_ x sờ phê
<geminious> segoeUI này
<geminious> gần như kiểu bản mới của arial
<_Tux_> mợ
<geminious> hiện unicode chuẩn luôn
<geminious> :))
<_Tux_> cái ảnh bằng mắt muỗi :(
<t8ax> geminious: hình to vãi :D
<geminious> oư sr em nhầm =))
<geminious> ơ nhầm
<geminious> nhầm
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> _Tux_: http://files.myopera.com/t8ax/files/ubuntu-font-family.zip
<bksupybot> Title: My Opera community - Confirm file download (at files.myopera.com)
<_Tux_> t8ax: Opera củ chuối bỏ mịa
<_Tux_> trước còn rộng rãi
<_Tux_> :)
<_Tux_> http://i.imgur.com/3eUAk.png
<_Tux_> Consolas của Windows :))
<t8ax> tại thằng Photobucket báo bandwitch
<t8ax> nên giờ dùng Opera up tạm
<n2i> Ngon!
<geminious> http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/787/screenshotqz.png
<_Tux_> t8ax: imgur đê
<geminious> rồi
<t8ax> imgur font nó giảm chất lượng
<t8ax> up xong nó nhòe nhòe
<t8ax> với lại chả bík bao giờ nó die :(
<geminious> segoeui này là font của win7 đóa
<geminious> :))
<_Tux_> geminious: biết rồi
 * _Tux_ nhìn cái Ubuntu ngon hơn SegoeUI
<_Tux_> =))
 * t8ax nói thật
<t8ax> mềnh dùng Win 7 đã lâu
<t8ax> mà chưa bao giờ thích font mặc định của nó..
<n2i> TV  weekend show?
<t8ax> Corbel mà chiến :D
<_Tux_> t8ax: thích mỗi cái consolas
<_Tux_> vì nó hiển thị code đẹp
<geminious> cơ mà cái font ubuntu nhìn chữ ê vẫn còn xấu lắm :-<
 * t8ax lại thíck Ubuntu =p~
<t8ax> tròn tròn đệp đệp =p~
<n2i> Ai xài cái này chưa? Resagnicto font
<t8ax> mà.. chỉnh size về 9 là xong film :D
<geminious> chữ ê này hình như là bê nguyên từ sans ra
<geminious> ệ
<_Tux_> http://i.imgur.com/RGJjH.png
<geminious> ệ chứ
<_Tux_> geminious: Ubuntu không hỗ trợ nó map từ font khác ra mà
 * _Tux_ đợi 1,2 năm nữa :)
<n2i> _Tux_: Thá»­ freemono thá»­!
<t8ax>  cái chữ in nghiêng ngon thế =p~
<sonberry> ờ hớ....chúc buổi tối vui vẻ
<t8ax> mà nhìn chữ mỏng mỏng.. lại khó chịu..
<geminious> font đấy nhìn code thế là vừa mắt rồi :))
<_Tux_> n2i: lol, freemono lởm
<_Tux_> Dejavu Sans còn ngon hơn
<t8ax> Pidgin của bạn geminious đông ng` vãi nhỉ..
<sonberry> Æ¡.........
<t8ax> của mềnh http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab300/t8ax/Screenshot-10.png :(
<n2i> oài! Chỉ là phải cài thêm thôi mà!
<sonberry> Các công ty chuyên về CNTT bây giờ
<geminious> tại cái list yahoo làm từ hồi lớp 8 =))
<sonberry> Họ có cái gì liên quan đến mã mở k nhể
<geminious> bi h già khú :))
 * _Tux_ không có Pidgin mà show
<geminious> chỉ có mấy cty kiểu fsoft
<geminious> nó code thêu cho japan thôi
 * _Tux_ thiếu giề
<_Tux_> chỗ /me làm là về truyền hình
<_Tux_> hiện tại đang có hướng phát triển là embedded linux
<t8ax> bác làm gì trong đấy?
<t8ax> giữ xe hay giao nước :|
<sonberry> Bảo vệ
<sonberry> :))
<geminious> chắc là nhân viên bảo trì tháp truyền hình
<geminious> :))
<_Tux_> t8ax: code thuê
<_Tux_> :))
<n2i> cũng hay..
 * _Tux_ ếu vô ếu biết để phát sóng được cũng vỡ mặt thớt
<_Tux_> cái server bé tí 10k $
<t8ax> lương tháng nhiu =p~ mà sao vẫn còn tự kỷ với em quây thế :|
<_Tux_> chạy linux 2.4
<_Tux_> :))
 * geminious thích java cơ mà sang linux java cũng ko nổi bật lắm nhỉ 
<geminious> :-?
<_Tux_> geminious: java enterprise vẫn ngon mờ
<geminious> nhg mà java core h thấy biến mất tiêu :))
<n2i> _Tux_: Xem python hướng nó thế nào?
<_Tux_> (giờ người ta cho hết lên *mây* roài)
<geminious> U nhà mình có mỗi jdown là java
<_Tux_> n2i: thì ứng dụng desk, web
<geminious> mà chạy chậm kinh
<_Tux_> nói chung là cỡ như java
<_Tux_> (chưa được hỗ trợ nhiều)
<n2i> Hình như không phiền bằng java?!
<geminious> python về sau cũng có tương lai lắm đấy :))
<_Tux_> chứ Python đợt nọ được bình chọn là ngôn ngữ OpenSource của năm hay gì gì đó
<_Tux_> SF nó trao
<sonberry> Các bác uyên bác quá
<geminious> từ ngày mình hack cái máy cùi s60 là mình biết đến python
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> Python lên QT 4 fải ko?
<_Tux_> JPython, IronPython, CPython
<_Tux_> t8ax: ?
<sonberry> Phải chăm vào 8 mới đc
<t8ax> bữa đọc đâu thoang thoáng thế..
<t8ax> QT
 * t8ax mù CNTT :(
<n2i> sonberry: /me đang mài dao!
<_Tux_> Qt là Framework
<_Tux_> C++ là mặc định
<sonberry> Tẩm ngẩm tầm ngầm
<_Tux_> nhưng Java hay Python đều chơi được :)
<t8ax> vẫn còn chưa fân biệt đc QT, Python vs lại Java :o
<n2i> vậy gtk đại khái là gì _Tux_? như qt?
<sonberry> Đấm chết bà Trưng đấy
<_Tux_> n2i: như là Qt
<_Tux_> vì Qt mà có GTK
<n2i> yep!
<n2i> Ưa gtk hơn!
<_Tux_> cũng như là vì có KDE nên có GNOME
<_Tux_> :))
 * t8ax dùng Nokia thấy bảo cài Python thì cài Python ;)
<geminious> hic mình mới học mỗi java
<n2i> Chưa biết sao ghét qt --> kdư
<geminious> sau này chả làm đc cơm cháo j` r
<geminious> T_T
<_Tux_> .g python for s60
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://opensource.nokia.com/
<_Tux_> n2i: nó không mở
<n2i> hix!
<_Tux_> nhưng mà framework nó ngon
<n2i> Nghe bảo thế!
<_Tux_> ứng dụng oss vẫn là oss thoai
<sonberry> E hỏi cái bác _Tux_ ới
<n2i> Lý do gtk được sinh ra!
<_Tux_> còn ứng dụng mà kinh doan abc
<_Tux_> thì phải mua license
<sonberry> Cái metasploits...
<sonberry> Bác tìm hiểu rồi chứ
<n2i> Cũng là tất nhiên!
 * _Tux_ núp nghe quen quen
<t8ax> kệ..
<t8ax> Giàu nó ghét, nghèo nó khinh.. Học giỏi thông minh nó éo dùng..
<t8ax> thôi thì cứ để nó ghét :(
<_Tux_> n2i: thì các bố KDE thời đó tranh cãi nhau có lấy Qt làm nền phát triển không
<n2i> t8ax: Kệ gì?
<_Tux_> một cơ số *tay to* không thích Qt -> GNOME (GTK)
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> Đầu cũng phải to nữa chứ! :-D
<geminious> ui giời =="
<geminious> cãi nhau làm jie`
<geminious> google có logo mới 20-11 kìa
<geminious> =))
<n2i> nói chuyện mà!
<_Tux_> geminious: có lâu rồi
<n2i> Anh em trao đổi lại bảo là cãi nhau!
<_Tux_> từ lúc còn ngày 19 cơ
<n2i> :)
<_Tux_> :))
<geminious> úi giời :-<
<geminious> mải chat quá ko để ý thế giới :))
<sonberry> sắp rồi
<sonberry> Mấy thằng host Việt Nam nó làm đấy
<t8ax> google bằng này ko ? http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1142.snc4/148430_158034627572847_106957926013851_281547_6294134_n.jpg
<n2i> t8ax: Vô đối!
<t8ax> :D
<sonberry> =))
<geminious> mấy hôm nay đi ra đường thấy phụ huynh nào cũng có 1 túi quà treo xe
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> ...
<t8ax> Kính thầy.. thầy để điểm cho..
<sonberry> Qua sông thì bắc cầu kiều...Muốn con hay chữ thì năng thăm thầy!!!
<_Tux_> mà thoai
<t8ax> như mình khi xưa thì có mà khổ.. cả tiền dạy thêm của thầy cô cũng quỵt.. :(
<_Tux_> tán nhảm qua bên #vnluser hết nhá
<_Tux_> không mem vào
<n2i> yep!
<_Tux_> lại tưởng nhẩm channel
<_Tux_> :))
<geminious> :))
<n2i> Go!
<geminious> #vnluser là channel nào thế
<geminious> :-?
<t8ax> Conky with lua rings
<t8ax> là cái gì nhỉ :(
<n2i> t8ax: Sang bên kia!
<t8ax> đang cần support cơ mà :(
<n2i> hix!
<t8ax> n2i mấy cái vòng vòng của conky, ng` bảo dùng conky-colors, ng` bảo dùng conky lua :(
<n2i> Chẳng biết, nhưng chắc là hai cách giải quyết ấy mà!
<_Tux_> t8ax: conkyColor như cũng xài lua mà
<_Tux_> :))
<n2i> chưa tiếp xúc conky color bao giờ
<t8ax> _Tux_: cụ thể hóa 1 tý :| dùng conky colors chỉnh themes đó như nào?
 * _Tux_ đọc README đê
<_Tux_> chẳng nhớ lần trước xài làm thế nào
<_Tux_> :))
<t8ax> gói conky colors 1 chục themes.. mà ko nhắc tới làm sao...
<t8ax> á á..
<t8ax> dễ bị điên :D
<sonberry> ờ hớ
<sonberry> Buồn ngủ rồi
<_Tux_> gần 300G films
<_Tux_> làm sao để xem hết :(
<n2i> share!
<t8ax> bỏ vào Trash
<t8ax> ấn Empty trash
<t8ax> đảm bảo 500G cũng hết
 * _Tux_ pcmanfm mới có trash thì phải
<t8ax> :-s
<_Tux_> ổ 1.5T giờ còn chưa đầy 1T
<n2i> không có!
<_Tux_> n2i: hehe có mờ, pcmanfm2 cơ
<n2i>  chẳng biết xóa nó đi đâu!
<n2i> mình không có số 2
<_Tux_> n2i: xài ver 1 hử
<_Tux_> :)
<n2i> :-D
<n2i> uhm
<_Tux_> n2i: about đê
<_Tux_> ver 1 cũng có cái hay
<_Tux_> :)
<n2i> Thấy 2 cái khác nhau tí ở tên
<n2i> vd?
<_Tux_> n2i: vào Help -> About coi nào
<_Tux_> 0.52 hay 0.97 ?
<n2i> 0.5.2
<n2i> Sao xa nhau thế?
<n2i> Vậy để thử cái 2 coi thế nào
<_Tux_> 0.52 cũng ngon roài
<_Tux_> nhanh mà phê
<_Tux_> 0.97 thêm vài cái
<n2i> có cái pcmanfm-nohal?
<_Tux_> không thích lắm nhưng nói chung vẫn ngon
<_Tux_> n2i: nohal
<n2i> uhm
<_Tux_> xài khổ đó hehe
<n2i> sao vậy?
<n2i> cùng một ver
<n2i> Hiểu rồi, nhìn lại chú thích trong sysnaptic mới biết!
<sonberry> Một phiên chạy gửi tin nhẳn âm nhạc đã được yêu cầu. Hãy nhấn vào biểu tượng MM để chấp nhận.
#ubuntu-vn 2010-11-20
<Lokiheero> vubuntor7862: virtualBox ko cài được sao
<vubuntor7862> pen e5300, ram 1g chạy giật tung xác
<Lokiheero> cho máy ảo 256mb ram là dùng được rồi
<vubuntor7862> lần trước thử chrome os trên virtual box rồi tung xác
<vubuntor5060> anh oi
<vubuntor5060> em cai ubuntu xong cai het driver nhung ko co am thanh
<vubuntor5060> em cai ubuntu xong cai het driver nhung ko co am thanh
<vubuntor5060> em cai ubuntu xong cai het driver nhung ko co am thanh
<vubuntor5060> may con cho tra loi ko
<Nam_Son> Cho hỏi tôi có file .doc
<Nam_Son> sử dụng font .VnTime
<Nam_Son> tôi đã bổ sung font này vào thÆ° viện /home/cphoa/Màn hình nền/arial.ttf /home/cphoa/Màn hình nền/vharial.ttf /home/cphoa/Màn hình nền/vhelven.TTF /home/cphoa/Màn hình nền/vhtime.TTF /home/cphoa/Màn hình nền/vhtimeb.TTF /home/cphoa/Màn hình nền/vhtimebi.TTF /home/cphoa/Màn hình nền/vhtimei.TTF /home/cphoa/Màn hình nền/vnarial.ttf /home/cphoa/Màn hình nền/vntime.TTF /home/cphoa/Màn hÃ
<Nam_Son> nhưng không hiểu sao
<Nam_Son> nó vẫn bị lỗi
<Nam_Son> không thể hiển thị chử Ư
<Nam_Son> vậy tôi phải làm sao?
<Nam_Son> nobawk: ?
<Nam_Son> codai2810: ?
<Nam_Son> Tôi đã bổ sung đầy đủ font
<Nam_Son> nhưng vẫn không hiện theo ý muốn:(
<anyoneofus> Nam_Son: làm thế sao được
<Nam_Son> anyoneofus: sao ko được
<anyoneofus> Nam_Son: bạn copy những file đó vào thư mục /usr/share/fonts
<nobawk> Nam_Son: copy font vào thư mục ~/.fonts
<Nam_Son> anyoneofus: /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/
<nobawk> rồi chạy fc-cache -v
<Nam_Son> tôi copy trực tiếp vào /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/
<anyoneofus> !font
<ubot2> Factoid 'font' not found
<anyoneofus> .g fonts site:wiki.ubuntu-vn.org
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Ubuntu-VN_Repository
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu-VN Repository – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> nobawk: hình như copy  vào /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/
<Nam_Son> khỏi phải chạy fc-cache -v
<Nam_Son> nó nhưng nó vẫn không hiện được chử Ư
<Nam_Son> mà nó thay thế = dấu -
<Nam_Son> ví dụ
<Nam_Son> Ch-owng trình
<Nam_Son> Ch-ơng trình
 * nobawk thấy copy vào ~/.fonts rồi khởi động lại cũng ko cần fc-cache
<Nam_Son> :(
<Nam_Son> nobawk: Có hàm nào đưa ra tên user đang đăng nhập không
<nobawk> whoami
<nobawk> who am i
<Nam_Son> nobawk: ví dụ người dùng user1 đăng nhập vào máy tính
<nobawk> Nam_Son: w
<Nam_Son> thì dùng câu lệnh gì để xuất ra user1
<Nam_Son> nếu người dùng user2 đăng nhập
<Nam_Son> thì cùng câu lệnh đó
<Nam_Son> xuất ra user2
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> who am i với whoami đó
<Nam_Son> nobawk: ?
<Nam_Son> nobawk: ok đươc rồi cám ơn
<vubuntor6194> e
<Nam_Son> vubuntor6194: ?
<vubuntor6194>  cho e hoi ti dc ko?
<Nam_Son> vubuntor6194: cứ hỏi nếu mọi người biết thì trả lời
<vubuntor6194> e ko cai duoc ubuntu tu` CD
<Nam_Son> vubuntor6194: ?
<Nam_Son> vubuntor6194: nó báo như thế nào
<vubuntor6194> co moi man hinh nen
<Nam_Son> vubuntor6194: cài như thế nào mà không được cài song song hay chỉ cài ubuntu
<Nam_Son> vubuntor6194: bạn nói rõ hơn đi
<Nam_Son> vubuntor6194: bạn gặp lỗi như thế nào bạn không nói làm sao giúp bạn được
<vubuntor6194> e dung CD ao luc vao phan normal nstalled
<Nam_Son> vubuntor6194: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> vubuntor6194: bạn tham khảo bài viết trên đi
<Nam_Son> vubuntor6194: nếu gặp vấn đề phân vùng thì vào đây
<vubuntor6194> vang cam on anh
<Nam_Son> vubuntor6194: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/H%C6%B0%E1%BB%9Bng_d%E1%BA%ABn_ph%C3%A2n_v%C3%B9ng
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn phân vùng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor6194> ah anh cho e so dtdd cua anh de cho tien
<Nam_Son> vubuntor6194: bạn cứ làm theo những hướng dẫn trên
<Nam_Son> vubuntor6194: :) tinh thần ubuntu mà cần gì sdt hả bạn
<vubuntor6194> nhung ma toan tien anh e khong nho dc may viet nhu the nao`
<Nam_Son> vubuntor6194: bạn có thể tự mình tìm hiểu khi nào cần hổ trợ thì mọi người sẽ săn sang hỗ trợ cho bạn
<vubuntor6194> vang
<vubuntor6976> ALOOO
<sonberry> Ờ hớ
<sonberry> Chào cả nhà
<Truongan> chào chào
<Truongan> :D
<sonberry> Ờ hớ
<n2i> Ớ hờ! :-D
<hoangcs> chao ca nha
<hoangcs> em chay 10.04 muot ma
<hoangcs> vay ma 10.10
<hoangcs> nghe nhac con bi giat
<hoangcs> mac du da update
<geminious> kernel ?
<hoangcs> ram & cpu thi may chua su dung den 1/4
<hoangcs> 2.6.35-22
<geminious> update kernel di
<hoangcs> kernel do bi loi ha ban
<hoangcs> ?
<hoangcs> minh co cam giac cai may chay ko noi
<geminious> uh ngày trước máy mình chạy kernel đó nghe nhạc cũng giống bạn
<hoangcs> mac du ubuntu chua xai het kha nang cua may minh
<geminious> update lên là hết
<hoangcs> ok
<hoangcs> thanks geminious
<geminious> trên 4rum có bài hướng dẫn đấy
<geminious> làm cẩn thận nhé
<vubuntor5239> Các bạn có bạn nào gặp hiện tượng vào ubuntu nghe nhạc thì âm thanh không đuợc hay không? nó cứ rẻ rẻ ấy
<vubuntor5239> cùng một bài hát trên win chạy nghe hay hơn
<vubuntor5239> chạy virtualbox thì nghe windows hay hơn hẳn
<vubuntor5239> chẳng biết xử lý làm sao nữa
<RCua_> chắc pulseaudio bị ốm :-<
<vubuntor5239> :(
<vubuntor5239> bản 9. chạy bình thường
<vubuntor5239> dùng 10.04 thì bị hiện tượng này
<vubuntor5239> cài 10.10 cũng vẫn bị
<vubuntor5239> hiện tại thì mình lại quay về 10.04
<vubuntor5239> vì tiện cái đĩa cài
<Truongan> đưa bản nhạc đó đây
<vubuntor5239> đa số các bản nhạc đều bị
<Truongan> mà âm thanh rẻ rẻ là âm thanh thế nào mới được
<Truongan> Mình nghe lossless trên win hay lin đều thấy như nhau
<vubuntor5239> trừ một số bài tự dưng nghe tốt mà
<vubuntor5239> uhm mình tìm trên mạng có vài bài cũng hỏi thế
<vubuntor5239> nhưng chưa có trả lời
<vubuntor5239> mới đầu mình đoán là do driver của 10.04
<vubuntor5239> nhưng mà cài virtualbox nghe bên win vẫn bình thường
<Truongan> Mô tả vấn đề mơ hồ quá
<Truongan> không trả lời được
<Truongan> nếu virtual box nghe tốt thì vấn đề ở codec
<vubuntor5239> trong khi bên ubuntu lại rè rè
<Truongan> bạn thử bao nhiêu codec rồi ?
<Truongan> gstreamer ?
<Truongan> vlc
<Truongan> xine
<Truongan> mplayer ?
<vubuntor5239> vlc và mplaỷe
<vubuntor5239> còn xine thì mình chưa cài
<vubuntor5239> có thể codec mới không thích hợp với máy mình
<vubuntor5239> thôi đành chờ ubuntu 11 :D
<vubuntor5239> cảm ơn bạn nhé
<Truongan> Tại bạn xui
<vubuntor5239> uhm
<t8ax> chúc bạn may mắn lần sau..
<Truongan> Mình với bạn mình chả gặp bao giờ
<vubuntor5239> mà rõ ràng là ubuntu 9 về trước vẫn nghe tốt
<vubuntor5239> chắc là phải chờ bản 11 thôi
<vubuntor5239> :((
<t8ax> 5 tháng nữa :-s
<vubuntor5239> uhm giờ dùng hẳn ubuntu rồi cài virtualbox thấy cái win cứ cùi cùi
<vubuntor5239> :))
<t8ax> mà nghe nhạc online hay nhạc trong máy bị vậy nhỉ?
<vubuntor5239> cả hai đều bị
<vubuntor5239> chắc là do codec
<C4NoC> vubuntor5239: search xem có ai bị ko
<Truongan> nhạc online không cần codec
<vubuntor5239> trừ một số bài thì lại nghe rất tốt
<vubuntor5239> à mà
<RCua_> có chứ
<vubuntor5239> còn hiện tượng nữa
 * t8ax trc dùng Win 7 nghe nhạc cũng bị rè..
<vubuntor5239> là xem video chất luợng cao ấy
<RCua_> ờ, hiểu
<vubuntor5239> nó bị zật
<RCua_> vậy là pulseaudio remix bị chuối
<t8ax> vubuntor5239: giật là do codec :D
<Truongan> RCua_: Nhạc online codec nó kèm trong flash player mà
<RCua_> resampling chứ
<Truongan> nếu online cũng bị thì chắc tại pulseaudio
<RCua_> Truongan: tùy, mấy trang nó dùng rtsp
<RCua_> hay mms://
<RCua_> hay gì gì đó
<C4NoC> pulseaudio chuối á
<Truongan> Thôi gỡ bỏ pulseaudio đi
<Truongan> :D
<vubuntor5239> một số ít bài thì nghe bình thường
<C4NoC> :-/
 * Truongan đến giờ vẫn không hiểu pulseaudio được dùng để làm gì 
<RCua_> thử bỏ dvd vào nghe nhạc
<vubuntor5239> đa số bị rè kể cả mở nhỏ
 * Truongan không xài pulse audio 
<vubuntor5239> :((
<RCua_> pulseaudio hay đó
<RCua_> hehe
<Truongan> RCua_: hay sao vậy bác ?
<FirePhoenix> pulseaudio giúp cải thiện âm thanh mà :D
<RCua_> Truongan: glitch free playing
<RCua_> giảm wake up,đỡ tốn điện
<RCua_> có thể chọn resampling algo
<RCua_> (mặc dù mình không cần)
<RCua_> bluetooth audio hoạt động tốt
<vubuntor5239> à mấy bác em hỏi thêm tý
<RCua_> có thể chỉnh volume per application
<RCua_> nghe đâu còn có mấy trò kiểu như chỉnh sink là máy khác, nhưng mà mình chưa thử :-/
<vubuntor5239> hôm truớc tiện cái đĩa cài 10.04
<vubuntor5239> giờ vào update không thấy có nút update lên 10.10
<vubuntor5239> giờ làm thế nào để lên 10.10 bi giờ
<vubuntor5239> :D
<vubuntor5239> không cài lại nhé
<vubuntor5239> có lệnh gì update lên không vậy mấy bác
<Truongan> RCua_: Giải thích thêm cho em về cái giảm wake up với đỡ tốn điện đi bác
<Truongan> bluetoothem không cần :D
<RCua_> Truongan: nó chuyển sang dùng timer based chứ không phải là interrupt based khi playback
<RCua_> nếu interrupt based thì khi buffer runout nó interrupt
<RCua_> để cho app nó fill vào
<RCua_> còn timer + mmap thì set buffer bự bự 1 tí
<RCua_> dạng dạng thế, chi tiết xem blog của lão viết pa
<RCua_> nó giảm được tầm 86 wake ups -> 5 wake úp
<RCua_> đỡ được chút điện cho laptop
<C4NoC> :|
<RCua_> d:3
<geminious> t8ax: mò được cách sửa cái lỗi chỉnh độ sáng hôm qua rùi
<t8ax> ồ líp pồ
<geminious> cơ mà bi h bị ngược :))
<geminious> 0% thì sáng choang
<geminious> 100% thì tối thui
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> good job men :D
<C4NoC> hố hố
<C4NoC> thế thì có sao
<geminious> oh h còn cái lỗi touchpad thôi
<geminious> ai tìm hộ mình nhá
<geminious> touchpad synaptics
<geminious> u10.10
<geminious> lap aspire 4736Z
<t8ax> mua cái iPhone bỏ vào touch cho dễ :D
<t8ax> lâu rồi chưa bỏ Pin vô sạc, giờ bỏ Pin vô ko mở đc nhạc :D
<t8ax> http://files.myopera.com/t8ax/files/2.png ... ;;)
<t8ax> http://files.myopera.com/t8ax/files/3.png ồ líp pồ :-s
<quyen_ptv> cac ban oi
<quyen_ptv> giup minh van de nay voi
<quyen_ptv> minh cai ubuntu 10.10 xong ko cach nao dinh dang lai o cung cua minh ca
<quyen_ptv> dung dia Boot ko dc
<quyen_ptv> dung ca dia win de chia lai cung ko dc la sao
<quyen_ptv> cac ban jup minh van de nay voi
<quyen_ptv> ko thay ai noi j vay :(
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> cài lại cái gì?
<quyen_ptv> minh muon  PHAN VUNG LAI O CUNG
<quyen_ptv> ban jup minh voi
<nobawk> quyen_ptv: phân vùng lại ổ cứng thì dùng đĩa ubuntu live
<nobawk> quyen_ptv: lúc phân vùng nó báo gì?
<quyen_ptv> no ko nhan dia boot ban a
<nobawk> ko nhận đĩa boot?
<quyen_ptv> uh
<quyen_ptv> khi khoi dong may
<quyen_ptv> minh cho dia boot vao
<quyen_ptv> nhung no ko nhan
<quyen_ptv> ca dia win xp nua
<nobawk> quyen_ptv: chửa chỉnh lại first boot = cd
<quyen_ptv_> minh vua bi mat mang
<quyen_ptv_> ban oi
<quyen_ptv_> noi tiep cho minh ve cai vu ko boot dc khi khoi dong bang dia boot voi
<vubuntor8404> GIUP TOI VOI
<vubuntor8404> TOI CO FILE VAN VAN NHUNG KHO DOC DC TRONG UNUNTU
<quyen_ptv> minh ko dung dc hiren boot
<quyen_ptv> khi khoi dong de boot ay
<quyen_ptv> cac ban jup minh voi
<n2i> Cho thêm info đê!
<_Tux_> vubuntor8404: dạng nào
<_Tux_> OOO đọc được mờ
<t8ax> http://files.myopera.com/t8ax/files/2.png =p~
<quyen_ptv_> minh toan bi mat mang
<quyen_ptv_> buc qua
<quyen_ptv_> cac ban noi tiep cho minh ve cai vu ko chay dc dia boot voi
<_Tux_> quyen_ptv_: chạy đĩa đó để làm gì ?
 * _Tux_ có liên quan đến Ubuntu đâu nhở ?
<quyen_ptv_> hic
<quyen_ptv_> minh muon phan vung lai o cug ban a
<_Tux_> xài đĩa UBuntu và GParted đê
<_Tux_> quyen_ptv_: phân vùng để cài Ubuntu hử ?
<quyen_ptv_> nhu the nao ha ban
<quyen_ptv_> ko
<quyen_ptv_> h phan vung cai window
<vubuntor8404> toi da cai may dung ubuntu, nhung khong the nhap van ban co tieng Viet thi lam the nao ha  cac anh
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> !gõ Tiếng Việt
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<bksupybot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> -> Done
<vubuntor8404> toi da xem rui nhug lam theo  kho dc
<quyen_ptv_> ban oi
<quyen_ptv_> noi tiep cho minh ve cai dia boot di
<_Tux_> quyen_ptv_: đọc cái Beginner Guide
<_Tux_> link mình vừa đưa đó
<quyen_ptv_> o phan nao vay ban
<_Tux_> có hướng dẫn phân vùng mà
<_Tux_> quyen_ptv_: đọc đi ...
<_Tux_> vubuntor8404: tại sao không được
<vubuntor8404> nay toi da go dc tieng viet rui
<quyen_ptv_> y minh la
<vubuntor8404> nhugn co mot so file vam ban ko xem dc ban ah
<quyen_ptv_> h minh muon phan vung lai o de cai window
<_Tux_> vubuntor8404: thì xong rồi, vào OOO gõ Tiếng Việt thoai
<_Tux_> quyen_ptv_: vậy thì chịu
 * _Tux_ chưa cài windoof bao giờ
<_Tux_> tưởng cài ubuntu
<quyen_ptv_> hic
<_Tux_> vubuntor8404: không xem được
<quyen_ptv_> h ko quan trong la cai cai j
<_Tux_> là sao ?
<quyen_ptv_> ban co bit cach
<vubuntor8404> y minh la muon lam sao co file fon tieng viet dccko ạ ?
<t8ax> .g cài Song song Ubuntu và Win 7
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://www.vn-zoom.com/f228/cai-song-song-win-7-va-win-xp-tren-1-may-604353.html
<quyen_ptv_> xoa toan bo o cung di
<bksupybot> Title: Cài song song Win 7 và Win XP trên 1 máy (at www.vn-zoom.com)
<t8ax> ẹc :)
<quyen_ptv_> format het o cug
<_Tux_> vubuntor8404: TCVN3 và VNI đó hả ...
<quyen_ptv_> chuyen sang dinh dang fat32
<n2i> quyen_ptv_: Dùng win lâu chưa?
<_Tux_> cài Ovniconv vào
<t8ax> quyen_ptv_: vậy format đi cài Win 7 xong cài Ubuntu -> xong :D
<quyen_ptv_> dung lau roi
<quyen_ptv_> moi chuyen sang ubuntu
<n2i> Có gói font vn của ông nào trên mediafire kìa!
<quyen_ptv_> h cho dia win vao no ko nhan luc boot khoi dong
<n2i> Vậy phân vùng nhiều chưa?
<quyen_ptv_> uh
<quyen_ptv_> toan phan vung bang dia hiren boot
<quyen_ptv_> ma h cho hiren boot no ko nhan
<n2i> Vậy thì dùng gparted trong đĩa ubuntu ấy
<t8ax> dùng live CD của Ubuntu cũng có phân vùng thì fải
<quyen_ptv_> o trong dia live a
<n2i> Không nhận là thế nào?
<quyen_ptv_> thi dua vao
<quyen_ptv_> boot luc khoi dong ay
<n2i> hirenboot không boot được à?
<quyen_ptv_> ko boot dc
<quyen_ptv_> no ko chay dia
<n2i> Nó báo thế nào?
<_Tux_> quyen_ptv_: Hiren cũ ếu boot được đâu
<quyen_ptv_> no chang bao the nao dc
<_Tux_> xài bản mới coi nều ?
<quyen_ptv_> dung ban 10.5
<quyen_ptv_> moi roi
 * _Tux_ 12.0 có lâu rồi thì phải
<_Tux_> =))
<quyen_ptv_> lam j co ong oi
<quyen_ptv_> h moico 11
 * _Tux_ ;))
<n2i> _Tux_: Không phải dân Windoof mà!
<quyen_ptv_> uh
<_Tux_> n2i: ;))
<quyen_ptv_> hix
<_Tux_> có cần chứng minh không :)
<n2i> Vậy thì dùng đĩa Ubuntu đi!
<quyen_ptv_> o trong live  chia dc phan vung sang fat 32 ko ban
<_Tux_> http://www.hirensbootcd.org/download.html?start=1
<n2i> Dùng đĩa ubuntu vừa dễ vừa khỏe
<bksupybot> Title: Download Hiren's BootCD 12.0 (at www.hirensbootcd.org)
<n2i> Vo tÆ°!
<quyen_ptv_> uh
<quyen_ptv_> nhung cong viec cua minh
<n2i> fat32 + một mớ nữa!
<_Tux_> quyen_ptv_: cứ dùng Hiren đê
<quyen_ptv_> 1 so thi ko chay tren ubuntu dc
<n2i> Game à?
<quyen_ptv_> hic
<_Tux_> rồi mai có xài Ubuntu lỗi thì ta lại sửa
<quyen_ptv_> ko nhan dia hirenboot
<quyen_ptv_> ko
<_Tux_> sửa xong mất dữ liệu
<_Tux_> ta lại phân vùng lại
<quyen_ptv_> m ko choai fame
<_Tux_> =))
<quyen_ptv_> du lieu t backup roi
<n2i> Xem lại dia HR xem
<quyen_ptv_> h xoa het cung ok
<quyen_ptv_> to co 3 cai hiren lien
<quyen_ptv_> chang cai nao nhan
<n2i> Vậy thì hãi gì nữa!
<n2i> Chắc nó kết Ubuntu rồi nên nó không nhận HR nữa! hii
<quyen_ptv_> van de la minh ko tai nao dung dia win hoac hiren de dinh dan glai o cung
<quyen_ptv_> az az
<quyen_ptv_> ban jup minh di
<quyen_ptv_> ko bi duoi viecc nhu choi
<_Tux_> quyen_ptv_: nói chung là
<_Tux_> bỏ đĩa widnwos vào
<_Tux_> phân vùng + cài lại
<_Tux_> end Story
<_Tux_> OK men
<quyen_ptv_> no ko nhAN DIA WIN BAN A
<n2i> haha
<C4NoC> nuke hết đi
<_Tux_> (loằng ngoằng hướng dẫn cài lại Windows ở #ubuntu)
<_Tux_> fsck
<C4NoC> không nhận đĩa win?
<quyen_ptv_> fsck la sao
<_Tux_> quyen_ptv_: thế thì khóc đi
<_Tux_> :))
<quyen_ptv_> uh
<C4NoC> thế thì quăng máy đi
<quyen_ptv_> ko nhan dia win
<C4NoC> đem ra tiệm cho nó sửa
<C4NoC> xong
<quyen_ptv_> the noi lam j
<C4NoC> còn muốn nhận đĩa win
<C4NoC> vào windowsvn
<n2i> Nó vẫn nhận đĩa U bình thường?
<n2i> Hay nhỉ!
<n2i> Chắc nó ghét win rồi!
<quyen_ptv_> uh
<n2i> Cho nó cưới vợ mới đi! U cũng được!
<quyen_ptv_> dia Live u thi van boot dc binh thuong
 * t8ax nhìn các "Siêu Nhân" hành hung windoof ;)
<quyen_ptv_> minh con con viec ma
<_Tux_> khá»­a khá»­a khá»­a :))
<n2i> t8ax: Ba phải nhá!
<_Tux_> quyen_ptv_: vấn đề này
<t8ax> nô nô, nhìn ko có tội =))
<quyen_ptv_> cung mun dung ubuntu
<_Tux_> không liên quan đến Ubuntu
<_Tux_> vì thế mong bạn tìm trợ giúp ở nơi khác :)
<quyen_ptv_> nhung phai tim dc het 1 so thu cong viec chay dc tren U da
<quyen_ptv_> az
<quyen_ptv_> cai nay lien quan den U ma
<quyen_ptv_> minh cai U xong
<quyen_ptv_> no bi the
<n2i> Cài ubuntu vào sau đó cài win
<quyen_ptv_> cac ban nghi cach jup di
<t8ax> quyen_ptv_: bỏ đĩa Ubuntu vào -> chia lại :D
<n2i> Nhét đĩa win vào nó cũng không nói gì à?
<_Tux_> quyen_ptv_: chẳng liên quan
<n2i> Hay nhỉ!
<quyen_ptv_> uh
<_Tux_> Ubuntu mà có năng lực phi thường vậy sao
<_Tux_> =))
<n2i> t8ax: Ra chiêu đi!
<quyen_ptv_> cho dia win nao ko y kien j nua
<quyen_ptv_> hihic
<t8ax> quyen_ptv_: có 1 cách giải quyết trọn vẹn
<quyen_ptv_> vut may ha
<n2i> _Tux_: Yep! Vô đối! Hơn cả virus
<t8ax> nhưng sợ bạn ko đủ mạnh để thử...
<quyen_ptv_> t chua co tien dau
<t8ax> ko cần vứt
<t8ax> vẫn giữ lại
<C4NoC> quyen_ptv_: không boot được đĩa win, thì bỏ $ ra , mua cái li xăng, rồi gọi cho M$ bắt nó cài
<quyen_ptv_> uh
<quyen_ptv_> ban tot
<quyen_ptv_> :((
<t8ax> quyen_ptv_: đem máy vô ngâm nước rồi phơi khô, đảm bảo đc
<n2i> :-D
<quyen_ptv_> chac minh di mua o cung moi lun
<C4NoC> còn boot được U, vào cài được U, sử dụng U , thì vào đây hỏi
<n2i> CÀi U rồi cài win sau cũng được
<t8ax> quyen_ptv_: nãy giờ mọi ng` bảo dùng đĩa Ubuntu -> phân vùng -> ko làm theo rồi giờ cứ than ?
<quyen_ptv_> the noi lam j
<t8ax> cái đơn giản ko dùng :D giống mềnh ==)
<n2i> dùng U phân vùng ra xem nào, sau đó thử các thứ kia!
<n2i> t8ax: Cách của t8ax: Đúng cho mọi trường hợp!
<_Tux_> quyen_ptv_: mọi người đã đề xuất cách giải quyết
<quyen_ptv_> phan vung trong Live the nao ban
<_Tux_> chuyên không nhận đĩa win
<_Tux_> thì qua chỗ khác hỏi
<_Tux_> quyen_ptv_: đọc link minh đưa
<_Tux_> có là có
<quyen_ptv_> cam on cac ban
<t8ax> phân vùng có chữ để chọn mà :D
<n2i> Có tiếng Việt không nhỉ?
<n2i> Ông này ngược lại với t8ax!
<t8ax> đơn giản chỉ là FAT32 ntfs ext2 3 4
<n2i> t8ax: Toàn thích dùng đồ họa thôi
<t8ax> =))
<t8ax> nói chung mình thích dùng chuột
<quyen_ptv_> the nay ubuntu bao h kha dc nhi
<quyen_ptv_> bye
<t8ax> vĩnh biệt :D
<t8ax>     
<n2i> Được bữa mài dao!
<t8ax> n2i có cái chỉnh Menu Pidgin chưa?
<n2i> Giống như trên blog zxc232 nói vậy, hở ra cái gì cũng đổ tại Ubuntu
<n2i> Chưa, theme à?
<t8ax> ko
<t8ax> plugin
<n2i> Của nó ở trong hả?
<t8ax> cài thêm
<n2i> Tên gì thế?
<t8ax> đợi tý quên bà nó tên :|
<t8ax> Toolbar'n'Statysbar 1.12
<n2i> Rồi!
<n2i> Để coi thế nào! :) Thanks!
<_Tux_> UT đê
<n2i> _Tux_: Buồn quá! Sao bỏ gnome nó lag thế! Đú không được!
<sonberry> ảo quá!!!
<sonberry> phê ôy  :-">
<C4NoC> :|
<sonberry> Ờ hớ
<sonberry> đkm
<sonberry> Đâu hết rồi:-/
<_Tux_> sonberry: lịch sự tí
<_Tux_> không bị ban hay kick đó
<_Tux_> :)
<geminious> chào buổi tối
<sonberry> ờ hớ
<sonberry> chào buổi sáng
<nobawk> :|
<nobawk> .host 118.71.204.107
<nobawk> }host 118.71.204.107
<sonberry> Gì ế
<C4NoC> afterlastangel: ê
<C4NoC> chút clanwar nữa hem
<nobawk> war clan?
<afterlastangel> mạng 3g vô web còn lag =))_
<C4NoC> :|
<nobawk> ra gì sớm dị
<sonberry> Nôn mẹ rồi
<RCua_> sonberry: xỉn thì đi nghỉ đi
<RCua_> :-\
<sonberry> Ờ hớ
<sonberry> Khả năng phải thế
<sonberry> Mai phải tiếp mấy đại ca ở Hanoilug
<sonberry> Ngủ sớm cho thanh thản
<RCua_> :-\
<sonberry> Có A nào ở đó k nhể
<sonberry> E chả biết
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> Hanoilug mai lên TN à
<_Tux_> nobawk: tối nay lên rồi
<_Tux_> :)
<nobawk> _Tux_: mai à?
<_Tux_> nobawk: sáng mai mà
<_Tux_> 8h bắt đầu rồi :D
<nobawk> _Tux_: à há (:\
<ducgiang_8888> có vụ gì thế?
<_Tux_> ducgiang_8888: FOSS thái nguyên
<_Tux_> bên khoa CNTT ĐH TN tổ chức
<_Tux_> mấy bác HNLug lên đó hết roài mà
<_Tux_> thấy kêu chiều nay lên
<_Tux_> :)
<ducgiang_8888> ờ hớ
<ducgiang_8888> vui đó
<ducgiang_8888> thế bên mềnh có bác nào lên không?
<_Tux_> ducgiang_8888: không rõ sn ptkhanh|zzz có lên đó không
<_Tux_> ducgiang_8888: em định đi
<_Tux_> nhưng mà chẳng thấy ai đi cùng, nay lại bận 20-11
<ducgiang_8888> chỗ đó cũng xa quá
<ducgiang_8888> mà mình lên đó cũng có làm gì được đâu
<ducgiang_8888> bên hnlug toàn cao thủ đầu chảy mủ roài còn gì
<ducgiang_8888> _Tux_: em có biết kênh IRC của hnlug là gì không?
<_Tux_> ducgiang_8888: thì lên Thái Nguyên chơi cho biết
<_Tux_> ducgiang_8888: HNLug toàn xài mail
<_Tux_> có irc đâu
<ducgiang_8888> ẹc
<sonberry> Ờ hớ
<ducgiang_8888> tại anh thấy cái forum của họ im chết
<sonberry> E nằm trong ban tổ chức
<sonberry> Bác nào có nhu cầu
<sonberry> A lô E
<ducgiang_8888> mail anh đăng ký có thấy mấy đâu
<sonberry> E lấy máy bay đón
<sonberry> :))
<ducgiang_8888> sao mà hoạt động vẫn xum thế
<nobawk> ducgiang_8888: thế chắc đăng ký nhầm rồi
<ducgiang_8888> sonberry: mang con bô inh đến đón nhé
<sonberry> 747 nhé
<_Tux_> ducgiang_8888: hơ mail ngày nào
<_Tux_> chẳng 2,3 cái
<_Tux_> :)
<ducgiang_8888> lạ nhỉ
<ducgiang_8888> thế kiểm cha thư rác mới được
<ducgiang_8888> sonberry: được đó
<sonberry> Được cái gì
<sonberry> Đang phê đây
<sonberry> Mai sợ éo dậy đc
<ducgiang_8888> sonberry: vaanx còn lên irc buôn được là chưa say đâu
<sonberry> Say rồi
<sonberry> Còn chút tỉnh táo
<sonberry> Để gõ phím thôi
<sonberry> Còn đang thất tình đây
<sonberry> Đm
<sonberry> Gái gú
<sonberry> Toàn chó
<sonberry> đm chán vcl
<RCua> (:|
<RCua> zj3t3mju: có bạn kìa
<C4NoC> :|
<sonberry> Cái quái gì thê
<C4NoC> sonberry: sang vnluser hoặc vndota
<n2i> Rìu sang phòng khác đẻ! :-D
<sonberry> Ai rìu hộ cái
<sonberry> Ko đi được rồi
<zj3t3mju> 2:|
<sonberry> Mai éo dậy đc mấy bố Hanoilug lại vào vực dậy thì khổ
<ducgiang_8888> sonberry: sang bên #vnluser đi
<_Tux_> sonberry: cầm lọ thuốc ngủ
<sonberry> Không sang được
<_Tux_> uống lấy chục viên
<_Tux_> =))
<sonberry> Ông định cho tôi chết à
<sonberry> Bựa thế
<sonberry> remove remove
<_Tux_> sonberry: không chết đâu
<_Tux_> ngủ tí thôi
<_Tux_> ;))
<sonberry> Thôi
<n2i> Tí + tí + tí + tí^n!
<sonberry> Đi làm vài cốc trà đá với ACE đây
<sonberry> cả nhà tự nhiên
<sonberry> Cạn chén cạn chén
<_Tux_> sonberry: good luck
<_Tux_> kệ ch gái mú
<_Tux_> có là cái zề đâu :D
<sonberry> :))
<sonberry> Đugns
<sonberry> haha
<n2i> Gú=Gấu! :-D
<vubuntor5626> _Tux_:
<vubuntor5626> hi
<vubuntor5626> có ai ở nhà không
<ducgiang_8888> 26 mem
<vubuntor5626> cho tiểu đệ hỏi han tí hút
<ducgiang_8888> lại hỏi có ai không
<C4NoC> ôi mợ
<_Tux_> ?
<n2i> Hỏi tí khỏi hỏi!
<C4NoC> hỏi han tí hút?
<C4NoC> hút gì?
<vubuntor5626> anh tux có phải mr.tux không nhỉ:D
<vubuntor5626> hì
<n2i> Anh là anh, mr là mr, khác nhau chứ!
<vubuntor5626> hì em so sánh nhầm
<ducgiang_8888> ms
<vubuntor5626> bây h em hỏi liền
<n2i> Hỏi liền đâu?
<vubuntor5626> vấn đề: em cài sam ba máy chính ubuntu máy ảo win
<vubuntor5626> ở bên win thấy file share của ubuntu
<vubuntor5626> nhưng nó bảo không tìm dc đường dẫn và không có thầm quền
<vubuntor5626> em vào terminal ll
<vubuntor5626> thấy file mình share chỉ có drwx----------------------------
<C4NoC> chmod lại
<vubuntor5626> em dùng chmod -R.....
<vubuntor5626> không dc anh ơi
<vubuntor5626> nautilus phím phải share rồi
<zj3t3mju> ntfs?
<vubuntor5626> dạ anh giải thích tí
<vubuntor5626> ntfs sao ạ
<vubuntor5626> :cry
<nobawk> ko chmod đc
<vubuntor5626> dạ
<nobawk> phải umount ra
<vubuntor5626> ối
<nobawk> rồi dùng lệnh sudo mount ... -o uid=1000 ....
<nobawk> thì mới chmod đc
<vubuntor5626> hướng dẫn sử dụng có nói vụ này đâu:cry
<nobawk> cái này là do ntfs
<nobawk> mặc định nó thế
<vubuntor5626> hì anh chỉ em cái vụ mount nó kĩ tí, hiểu biết linux của em nó lùn tẹt à
<vubuntor5626> cả câu dc không:D
<nobawk> sudo mount -t ntfs-35 /dev/sdax -o uid=1000 /mnt
<nobawk> đó thay cái /dev/sdax với cái ổ cứng của bạn
<vubuntor5626> ya hú cám ơn pro
<C4NoC> ntfs-3g
<C4NoC> chứ 35 cái mặt nobawk á
<_Tux_> =))
<RCua> lol
<C4NoC> nobawk: thiếu hơi đến vậy rầu à
<nobawk> ờ ờ
<nobawk> gõ nhầm :P
<nobawk> rạo này mắt mũi tay châm làm sao zậy ta :3
<C4NoC> thiếu hơi
<C4NoC> thế cũng hỏi
<_Tux_> nobawk: yếu rồi
<_Tux_> ;))
<C4NoC> mà gõ từ g lên 5
<nobawk> hơi gì (:|
<C4NoC> chẹp
<geminious> có cái nào nghe nhạc hay hơn rhythym box ko nhỉ
<RCua> nghe cái nào chả như cái nào
<RCua> hehe
<n2i> geminious: Trong trung tâm phần mềm thử cả mớ!
<_Tux_> geminious: mờ pê đê
<geminious> _Tux_:  mờ pê đê là kí rì :))
<_Tux_> geminious: là Mờ Pê Đê
<nobawk> _Tux_ mà pê đê
<_Tux_> nobawk: lol
<zj3t3mju> d'skj;gf'ákdgja
<vubuntor8846> ducgiang_8888:
<vubuntor8846> huynh Æ¡i
<vubuntor8846> _Tux_:
<ducgiang_8888> răng chi mô?
<vubuntor8846> mấy huynh ơi
<vubuntor8846> ducgiang_8888:
<geminious> hỏi j` thì cứ hỏi
<vubuntor8846> em chào anh!
<n2i> Chào ai?
<vubuntor8846> em cứ tưởng em chỉ chát với 1 người
<vubuntor8846> có phải có 1 hội đồng phát xét ở đây không ạ
<n2i> Một đoàn người ở đây này!
<geminious> oh em đang chat vs nhiều người đấy
<vubuntor8846> hả
<vubuntor8846> vậy em xin trân trọng chào hội đồng chim cánh cụt kute
 * RCua ugly 
<geminious> có mỗi mình kute thôi
<geminious> các bạn khác ko kute đâu :))
<vubuntor8846> có mỗi anh kute thôi à,sao giống em thế:D
<n2i> Mà là cute!
<geminious> thôi em hỏi j` thì hỏi đi :))
<vubuntor8846> dạ
<vubuntor8846> em đang học lập trình bên win
<vubuntor8846> ngâm cứu mấy cái bài bên đó,thấy thiếu nhiêu thư viện quá
 * _Tux_ anh hùng núp
<sonberry> o` ho'
<vubuntor8846> phải làm sao đây hú hú
<sonberry> ta da tro lai va an hai nhu xua
<n2i> Hỏi thánh!
<geminious> thì em add thêm thưu viện vào
<vubuntor8846> có cai nào thay không ạ
<geminious> mà e lập trình j`
<vubuntor8846> add?
<geminious> ngôn ngữ ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor8846: thôi sang widnwos
<sonberry> ờ hớ!!!
<_Tux_> xài VS 2010
<_Tux_> cho sướng
<vubuntor8846> em lập trình C++ ạ
<geminious> G++ ở đây vẫn đủ nhỉ
<_Tux_> thiếu conio.h và clrscr chăng
<sonberry> Có ACE nào Pro 3DS Max
<_Tux_> =))
<sonberry> Tui xin chỉ giaos
<sonberry> Chỉ giáo
<vubuntor8846> conio.h :cry
<sonberry> 3DS Max
<geminious> em thiếu thưu viện nào ?
<_Tux_> sonberry: biết một vài sn Blender thoai
<vubuntor8846> conio.h
<_Tux_> lol
 * _Tux_ núp
<sonberry> Thế là ổn rồi
<sonberry> Vừa xuất sưởng cái Cartoon Film
<sonberry> Có vẻ ổn ổn
<RCua> vubuntor8846: dùng #include <conio>
<ducgiang_8888> ở dấy toàn dân "ku to" thôi
<ducgiang_8888> he he
<_Tux_> RCua: dùng làm gì ta
<geminious> linux ko có thư viện conio.h
<RCua> dunno
<geminious> :))
<vubuntor8846> :(
 * RCua cũng chả nhớ có hay không nữa
<n2i> Cái này hình như C standard không có mà!
<geminious> uh
<geminious> nó ko phải là ANSI
<nobawk> có conio.h
<nobawk> nhầm
<nobawk> có mấy hàm như trong conio.h
<RCua> lâu lắm rồi không sờ
<_Tux_> nobawk: :)
<RCua> hố hố
<nobawk> nhưng mà trong ncurse
<RCua> à, C++ là iostream.h
<RCua> :">
<RCua> nhớ nhầm hàn
 * RCua núp
<n2i> Tương đương thôi!
<_Tux_> iostream thoai
<nobawk> :)
<_Tux_> .h làm giề
<n2i> conio.h là trò của M$
<geminious> à
<geminious> conio.o
<_Tux_> n2i: của Turbo C mà
<_Tux_> =))
<n2i> Tóm lại là 4win
<geminious> http://www.bloodshed.net/dev/faq.html
<geminious> của em đây nhé
<RCua> dos chứ
<bksupybot> Title: The Dev-C++ Resource Site (at www.bloodshed.net)
<sonberry> Turbo C là cái gì
<geminious> có thưu viện conio.o thay thế đấy
<vubuntor8846> éo,không phải là ngã tư tình nữa ,mà là  5 6 7 8 9 10 j q k át ngã
<_Tux_> clgt ?
<nobawk> thôi vất đi
<n2i> Chuẩn bị vật ngửa đi!
<nobawk> GCC là đủ
<nobawk> .g introduction to gcc
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/gccintro/
<geminious> các bạn lần lượt :))
<bksupybot> Title: An Introduction to GCC - Table of Contents (at www.network-theory.co.uk)
<geminious> ko em ý choáng :))
<vubuntor8846> choáng thật ạ
<n2i> Tác phong công nghiệp! :-D
<geminious> em dùng ct j` để code nhỉ
<geminious> dec C hay G++
<geminious> dev
<sonberry> Cái 3DS max chơi được trên Linux đấy
<vubuntor8846> netbean anh ạ
<sonberry> ACE check thử đi
<geminious> à :))
<vubuntor8846> 3ds max à,em nhớ tên nó rồi,tí tới nhà nó chơi
<_Tux_> geminious: G++ là bộ dịch
<_Tux_> đi đem so với IDE DevC++
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> sonberry: lol
<_Tux_> (Blender FTW)
<geminious> _Tux_: uh viết nhầm T_T
<sonberry> laugh of loud
<sonberry> =lol
<sonberry> Nhà nó đệp
<sonberry> Rộng rãi
<sonberry> Thoải mái mần mò
<vubuntor8846> mờ luôn con mắt
<sonberry> Mù màu à?
<sonberry> Prieltal
<vubuntor8846> gù lưng vì em,mù màu vì máy
<_Tux_> vubuntor8846: túm lại là
<_Tux_> nếu chỉ dùng cái conio.h để clrscr
<_Tux_> thì thôi chịu =))
<vubuntor8846> phán xét rồi...:cry
<vubuntor8846> :))
<_Tux_> (getch() nữa nhở)
<geminious> netbean ko có lib thay thế cho conio rồi
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor8846> dạ
<_Tux_> geminious: chẳng dùng cái đó để làm giề :)
<geminious> à có ncurses đấy
<geminious> nhg e phải cài thêm vào netbean mới được
<geminious> nếu bắt buộc phải dùng conio thì e chuyển sang dev C++
<RCua> cái nào chả thế
<vubuntor8846> vạn sự khởi đầu nan,thấy khó bắt đầu nản rồi ạ
<sonberry> Vạn sự khởi đầu nan...gian nan bắt đầu nản
<_Tux_> geminious: vubuntor8846 thấy cái conio.h chẳng tác dụng gì mấy
<_Tux_> ngoài clrscr và getch()
<_Tux_> :P
<vubuntor8846> :))
<sonberry> Xóa!
<nobawk> getch() thì thay = cin đi
<nobawk> như nhau cả
<geminious> uh biết thế nhg e ý đang cần :))
<geminious> uh cin cũng đc
<nobawk> còn clrscr thì chả cần
<nobawk> gọi system("clear");
<sonberry> Thôi...sang Windows làm 3DS Max đây
<sonberry> :-h ACE ná
<vubuntor8846> thôi thì linux windown 1 tay 1 em vậy!!:D
<_Tux_> vubuntor8846: lập trình mà phải xài cái đó qua windows thì ... chịu hàng
<_Tux_> =))
<sonberry> :))
<sonberry> Lười download trên Linux
<sonberry> Thì quay qua Win chơi cho sướng
<t8ax> down = DTA
<t8ax> có gì mà khó
<sonberry> Mạng 300k tải phò!!!
<sonberry> Khổ
<sonberry> Nhưng nghèo
<sonberry> Phài dùng gói cò cod
<sonberry> Tải thỉ bọn xóm nó chửi
<sonberry> Chửi nhau rồi lạnh uýnh nhau
<sonberry> ko ra rỳ
<sonberry> Download Them All...
<sonberry> Bao giờ sánh được với IDM nhể
<RCua> idm thì hay gì? :-/
 * _Tux_ IDM chẳng có ếu gì hay
<sonberry> Đang có khát vọng rewrite IDM cho Linux
<t8ax> IDM hay đấy chứ
<t8ax> quản lý download
<n2i> IDM cũng thế thôi!
<t8ax> file nào ra file đấy :D
<RCua> quản lý download thì có gì hay? :-/
<sonberry> Phải...nhất trí
 * RCua vứt hết vào trong 1 thư mục
<n2i> Được cái phân ra từng loại!
<n2i> Nautilus làm thay cho cũng khỏe!
<RCua> cần file gì tab tab cái là ra
<sonberry> Thích mỗi cái của nó là không qua Security mà chọc được vào mail...
<sonberry> :))
<_Tux_> sonberry: thế lưu hết đống đã downloaf à
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> (down đâu xóa đấy ;)) )
<sonberry> W T F?
<t8ax> có cái quản lý cũng đỡ.. nhìu lúc lười xếp nó tự xếp :D
<sonberry> Anh t8ax này có vẻ cùng hướng đi đây!!! :)
<t8ax> thích cái quản lý của nó, với cách nó tự bắt link videos
<t8ax> ngoài ra DTA vẫn tốt chán
<sonberry> Phải phải...
 * _Tux_ Flashgot + DTA
<_Tux_> có gì phải xoắn
<_Tux_> :))
<t8ax> nhưng thằng IDM lại ngu 1 chỗ
<vubuntor8846> ngoài ra IDM ở VN còn miễn phí nữa
<t8ax> là tự đổi tên file download về
<_Tux_> (nhạc nhẽo chất lượng mấy chỗ đó tồi tàn)
<t8ax> vubuntor8846: mới trên trời rớt xuống hả ;)
<_Tux_> vubuntor8846: lol
 * _Tux_ thật là nguy hiểm ...
<vubuntor8846> hì ngồi học hỏi kĩ năng chém gió thành bão của mấy huynh:D
<t8ax> có mấy thằng ngu ngu bên Win down film ếch về file 001 002 IDM nó đổi tên ếu join đc chửi um xùm ;)
<n2i> UT hồi để! :-D
<sonberry> Thì (*)?
<_Tux_> t8ax: JDownloader
<_Tux_> tự join luôn
<n2i> t8ax: Đúng đó! Thua jdownloader
<_Tux_> t8ax: DTA cũng mass downloaf được
<t8ax> Ubuntu thì có thằng Unrar ngu ;)
<_Tux_> mà cũng Mass Rename được
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> file rar.001 nó ko tự join ;)
<n2i> Oải! Dùng sao mà bảo nó ngu?
<C4NoC> chả có jề ngu
<_Tux_> t8ax: có gì ngu
<_Tux_> t8ax: lol
<n2i> Cái đó là loại file khác rồi còn!
<_Tux_> thế mà biểu ngu
<t8ax> file 001 chia = rar extra ếu đc
<n2i> Chém t8ax!
<_Tux_> t8ax: exctract ngon
<_Tux_> =))
<sonberry> Delete & Resetup -> OK
<t8ax> bữa làm ếu đc :(
<t8ax> với lại thấy giải nén lâu nữa..
 * _Tux_ nhanh như thường :x
<t8ax> giải nén đống film trên Liên xô chấm Mỹ có hơn 1G mà nó chạy cả 5 6' :(
<t8ax> quạt quay vù vù :(
<C4NoC> hố hố
<n2i> Nhân đây hỏi tí, nghe đồn, 7zip hoành lắm à? Nén ghê lắm?
<geminious> uh
<t8ax> 7zip bữa cài ko giải nén đc file .rar mới đau :|
<geminious> nén đc nhiều hơn
<sonberry> Ặc
<_Tux_> t8ax: chịu bác
<sonberry> chắc máy phò
<geminious> cơ mà 7zip thì chỉ xài với 7zip thôi :))
<t8ax> nhìu lúc cũng ếu hiểu :D
<_Tux_> em giải nén đống 8G
<_Tux_> tí xong
<_Tux_> cũng liên xô
<_Tux_> =))
<sonberry> À hôm rồi..xem trên vn-zoom
<n2i> haha
<C4NoC> ê
<C4NoC> _Tux_: 8GB hàng jề vậy?
<sonberry> Có thằng nói Androi là của Linux.........
<t8ax> chắc tại trong đó có virus.exe =))
<n2i> Chưa bao giờ thấy cái gì một cục 8G
<_Tux_> sonberry: t8ax 7zip cũng nén và giải nén được rar nhá
<n2i> HD chuẩn!
<_Tux_> C4NoC: HD ;))
<geminious> android có linux kernel ở bên trong
<t8ax> _Tux_: ếu hỉu bữa cài vô ếu giải nén đc
<C4NoC> _Tux_: mềnh hỏi hàng âu hay á :D
<geminious> nó là linux thôi chứ ko phải của linux =))
<C4NoC> VN hay JP
<sonberry> Ừm nét
<sonberry> Thì thế
<n2i> C4NoC: Muốn share!
<sonberry> Mới bảo
<sonberry> Cùi
<_Tux_> C4NoC: á
<geminious> à giải quyết nốt đc cái touchpad rồi
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> sonberry: nói chung giải thích cho 1 dân đen thì ko cần cặn kẽ, đại khái thế thôi :o
<geminious> mỗi tôi ko đa điểm đc =))
<C4NoC> ê _Tux_
<geminious> làm sao để đa điểm bi h :))
<C4NoC> giấu hàng là sao?
<_Tux_> C4NoC: giấu giề
<sonberry> Họ tranh cãi nhau về topic cái OS nào chiếm lĩnh thị trường trong vài chục năm tới
<sonberry> Bàn đi bàn lại
<_Tux_> ở lx chứ đâu
<n2i> Rảnh!
<sonberry> Thành ra chửi nhau
<t8ax> geminious: nói rồi buộc cái iPhone vào thay cái touchpad là đa điểm
<_Tux_> sonberry: cái đó bàn làm giề
<_Tux_> muôn thủa
<_Tux_> :))
<n2i> Dán mới được! Buộc chắc không được!
<sonberry> Chúng nó bàn chứ tui có bàn đâu
<geminious> vn-zoom toàn bọn luyên thuyên
<geminious> =="
<_Tux_> iPhone làm gương chiếu hậu
<t8ax> ko thì mua cái iPhone 4 về cạy cái màn hình ra dùng keo 502 hay keo dính chuột dán vào
<_Tux_> geminious: zìa
<sonberry> Vào check topic thấy chửi nhau om tòm
<sonberry> Thằng thì theo phái W
<_Tux_> (chỉ vào đó update Phong Vân)
<sonberry> Thằng phái L
<sonberry> Lộn cả xộn
<RCua> vn-zoom là cái rì?
<sonberry> Hiểu biết thì ít
<sonberry> Cứ tỏ ra nguy hiểm
<t8ax> ở đâu chả có..
<sonberry> Đọc mà nản
<_Tux_> sonberry: bên đó toàn 9x là nhiều
<geminious> vnz toàn thấy bàn tán linh tinh
 * RCua kiến thức == 0 
<RCua> :3
<geminious> chả có ích j` cả
 * t8ax Chúng ta ko thể chống lại những thằng ngu bởi vì chúng quá đông...
<_Tux_> cãi nhau chán lắm
<_Tux_> =))
<sonberry> :))
<geminious> vào voz còn đc nhiều thứ bổ ích hơn =))
<geminious> lx.us là bổ ích nhất
 * t8ax hay vô vn-zoom tìm mấy cái soft crack ;)
<_Tux_> geminious: cười vỡ bụng
<geminious> thiết thực nhất
<geminious> :))
<_Tux_> mỗi tội f17 bị siết nội quy ồi
<geminious> tux cũng hay vào f17 à
 * _Tux_ hehe
<t8ax> Liên xô chấm Mỹ cũng có lắm thằng ngu...
<sonberry> Chuyên room crack
<sonberry> Công nhận
<sonberry> MẤy thằng Cờ rách giỏi
<t8ax> đem vợ mình ra share.. chụp hình gửi lên hỏi ngon ko :-s
<_Tux_> ;))
<t8ax> rồi rủ nhau some
<geminious> các ông tin là vợ chúng nó à ;)))
<t8ax> rồi có mấy cái như..
<t8ax> "làm sao ấy đc cháu ruột"
<t8ax> "làm sao thịt mẹ vợ"
<_Tux_> t8ax: nói chung là
<n2i> Oài! Hết trò!
<RCua> (:|
<vubuntor8846> xóa!
<_Tux_> thằng nào share phêm thì tải
<_Tux_> :))
 * RCua cầm dao, mài mài
<t8ax> Chúng ta ko thể chống lại những thằng ngu bởi vì chúng quá đông...
<_Tux_> RCua: liên xô hóa U-VN
<_Tux_> =))
<n2i> Lúc nào cũng đi Tây, đi Tàu về phán với anh em! :-D
<t8ax> nhắc đến LX room vui hẳn ra ;)
<geminious> vào lx chỉ nên vào ảnh VN và các box check hàng + nông dân :))
<geminious> còn lại cũng chả có vẹo j`
<n2i> Nhìn ai cũng kinh nghiệm nhở!
<t8ax> }learn geminious Chuyên viên tư vấn của Liên Xô chấm Mỹ
<bksupybot> t8ax: (learn [<channel>] <key> as <value>) -- Associates <key> with <value>. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent on the channel itself. The word 'as' is necessary to separate the key from the value. It can be changed to another word via the learnSeparator registry value.
<t8ax> }learn geminious as Chuyên viên tư vấn của Liên Xô chấm Mỹ
<bksupybot> t8ax: The operation succeeded.
<geminious> èo
<_Tux_> geminious: thôi xong
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> giờ có tiếng roài
<n2i> Chuyên viên ngầm được cử đến U-vn! ?
<t8ax> _Tux_: quay clip
<t8ax> rồi tung lên mạgn cho hot
<t8ax> y như vụ... mấy ông bắt gái mại dâm ấy..
<geminious> vãi hà :))
<sonberry> Nêyf
<t8ax> UT nhể :|
<sonberry> Thằng ibus này không linh hoạt lắm nhể
<_Tux_> thôi
<_Tux_> sắt thành #vnsex roài
<_Tux_> =))
<geminious> sao ?
<sonberry> Muốn biến thể tiếng Việt một chút cho nó teen
<sonberry> Mà khó thế
<geminious> ko nên biến thể =))
<t8ax> ối dzời ơi
<t8ax> có gì mà khó ;)
<sonberry> Dời đẹp!
<n2i> Tắt kiểm tra chính tả đi là ok
<_Tux_> thôi
<t8ax> dzời :o
<sonberry> Ờ hớ
<_Tux_> bỏ chuyện liên xô đê
<_Tux_> UT đê
<_Tux_> sonberry: say roài
<n2i> _Tux_: Nhất trí!
<_Tux_> UT cho nghệ
<t8ax> geminious: bík chơi CF ko?
<_Tux_> t8ax: n2i sonberry geminious UT nều
<_Tux_> ducgiang_8888: UT anh
<geminious> t8ax: Gamer CS
<sonberry> Kiểm tra chính tả ở đâu?
<t8ax> sonberry: + geminious biết chơi CS hay CF ko?
<ducgiang_8888> _Tux_: đang bùn ngủ quá
 * _Tux_ cả 2 trò đó đều hem biết chơi
<_Tux_> ducgiang_8888: ợ
<n2i> Bắn hồi sáng mắt!
<ducgiang_8888> có ddooong người vào chưa?
<t8ax> vậy _Tux_ ếu có tuổi thơ
<geminious> }learn geminious as CounterStrike 1.6 gamer
<bksupybot> geminious: The operation succeeded.
<sonberry> Con tơ sờ trai cơ
<geminious> }geminious
<sonberry> Với Cờ rốt phai
<bksupybot> geminious: "geminious" : (#1) Chuyên viên tư vấn của Liên Xô chấm Mỹ, (#2) CounterStrike 1.6 gamer
<ducgiang_8888> vô bắn mấy phát òi đi ngủ nào
<geminious> ặc sao vẫn có cái kia
<sonberry> Nuốt được hết
<geminious> :((
<_Tux_> VÔ đe ae
<sonberry> Vô đâu?
<sonberry> À há
<geminious> vô what ?
<sonberry> Làm tý thơ ca cho lãng sờ mạn nhể
<sonberry> ACE bít bài Hai sắc hoa Tigon k?
<t8ax> donw
<t8ax> Unban Terror
<n2i> Ai vào chưa?
<geminious> ủa trò j` đấy
<geminious> chơi với
<geminious> U chơi đc ko
<_Tux_> geminious: MAC, Linux, Windows
<_Tux_> đều chơi được
<t8ax> geminious: lên google down về.. khoảng 720mb
<sonberry> Ặc
<geminious> ẹc mình card on T)T
<sonberry> 720 mB chắc xog lăn ra ngất
 * t8ax down chưa tới 30' :|
<geminious> bạn nào xài CS 1.6 vào server chơi vs mình đi
<vubuntor8846> sudo apt-get -out +bb &&+còn quay lại làm phiền :D
<sonberry> Ôi zời ơi
<sonberry> Ờ hớ
<n2i> Sao kick lung tung vay?
<geminious> ủa ai kick ai thế :-SS
<sonberry> W T F?
<sonberry> Đố ai pít là rỳ
<sonberry> Nóy
<vubuntor7924> co ai biet cach lam cho firefox khong bi lag khong
<vubuntor7924> no lag nhu dien vay ak
<vubuntor7924> nghe nhac tren mp3.zing ma nhu nghe nhac giat vay
<_Tux_> vubuntor7924: nâng cấp ff coi
<geminious> thử load trang không có flash xem
<vubuntor7924> ban moi nhat roi do anh
<vubuntor7924> tat nhien la may trang do khong sao roi
<geminious> oh thế thì xử thằng flash thôi
<geminious> :))
<vubuntor7924> nhưng mà xử nó thế nào mới đc chứ, xóa đi cài lại thì hông có tác dụng gì cả
<geminious> down flash mới nhất về chưa ?
<vubuntor7924> thì cài trong trung tâm phần mền là bản mới nhất rồi
<geminious> trước mắt dùng plugin adblock để khóa flash lại đi
<geminious> mà thử chrome xem
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> ủa còn ai UT hem?
<vubuntor7924> dùng rồi
<vubuntor7924> chrome ak, cũng lag y vậy ak
<geminious> thử chuột phải vào cái flash nào nhẹ nhẹ chạy được
<geminious> setting/ chọn tab hình thưu mục
<geminious> kéo thanh trượt xuống bớt bớt
<geminious> xem có đỡ ko
<vubuntor7924> cái đó là ở chỗ nào vậy
<vubuntor7924> 1 flash trên trình duyệt hay là trong máy
<geminious> chuột phải vào cái chỗ flash ý
<geminious> trên trình duyệt
<geminious> bất kỳ chỗ nào của trang web có chứa flash
<vubuntor7924> ok biết rồi
<vubuntor7924> đang thử
<ngt112> cho minh hoi cai
<ngt112> minh cai nham cai ubuntu netbook vao laptop
<ngt112> h cai lai ban destop
<geminious> uh
<ngt112> boot luc  khoi dong no ko nhan dia U destop
<ngt112> chang hiu tai sao lun
<ngt112> hiren cung ko nhan
<ngt112> chi nhan boot moi cai dia U netbook
<ngt112> cac ban giup minh voi
<geminious> vậy à
<geminious> để mình xem nhé
<_Tux_> ngt112: đĩa check ok ?
<_Tux_> (có chắc là đĩa hem lỗi)
<ngt112> dia ok
<ngt112> vi minh thu bag may khac roi
<ngt112> boot  bang may khac thi ok lien
 * _Tux_ vậy cái đầu đọc có vấn đề
<ngt112> uh
<geminious> cái này hôm qua cũng có 1 người bị
<_Tux_> ngt112: dùng USB cài đi
<_Tux_> đĩa CD vừa lâu
<ngt112> nhung sao cai dia U netbook thi no van nhan
<_Tux_> vừa thành công không cao
<geminious> bạn boot từ usb đi
<ngt112> hic
<ngt112> de minh thu
<ngt112> nhung ma sao no chang nhan boot bang dia hiren nhi ban
<_Tux_> ngt112: nhớ xem iso có lỗi không đã nhé
<_Tux_> và dùng unetbootin bản mới nhất
<ngt112> unetbootin la j ha ban
<_Tux_> .g unetbootin
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<bksupybot> Title: UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads (at unetbootin.sourceforge.net)
<vubuntor7924> ko đc rồi nó vẫn lag như thường ak
<_Tux_> vubuntor7924: flash bản nào
 * _Tux_ làm gì đến mức lag
<_Tux_> xài từ đời 3.6 có lag đến mức vậy đâu
<_Tux_> đời 3.0 thì còn có thể
<geminious> vubuntor7924: u 32 hay 64 ?
 * _Tux_ 64 hay 32 cũng vậy
<_Tux_> vì đang xài 64 :)
<ngt112> cai ubetbootin la trinh ghi dia a ban
<geminious> là tạo USB boot của linux
<ngt112> minh dang chay win
<ngt112> h thi phai down ban dung cho win a ban
<geminious> uh
<ngt112> bung tu cai iso ra la ok a ban
<geminious> à
<geminious> nó sẽ sử dụng chính file iso mà bạn vừa down để làm boot USB
<geminious> bạn ko phải mất công down laij^^
<ngt112> ok
<ngt112> cai nay co lam hong USb ko ban
<_Tux_> ngt112: tại sao lại làm hỏng :)
<_Tux_> ngt112: bonus quả này nữa
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<ngt112> ban co cai hinh anh huong dan kko
<ngt112> chi minh voi
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> ko có hỏng chỉ có nổ thôi..
<_Tux_> ngt112: hàng đó
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> ^
<_Tux_> ^
<_Tux_> hướng dẫn ở trên
<geminious> cái con bot của mềnh có nhiều command hay thế tux :))
<ngt112> ok bN
<t8ax> _Tux_ dùng Ubuntu thì tạo USB boot = cái trên à?
<geminious> có list lệnh ko
<ngt112> de minh lam thu
<ngt112> co j hoi ban sau
<geminious> .g
<bkphenny> geminious: .g what?
<t8ax> .g what?
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://whatreallyhappened.com/
<bksupybot> Title: WHAT REALLY HAPPENED | The History The US Government HOPES You Never Learn! (at whatreallyhappened.com)
<geminious> .g geminious
<bkphenny> geminious: http://twitter.com/geminious
<bksupybot> Title: Gemi (geminious) on Twitter (at twitter.com)
<geminious> ô vãi twitter của mình
<geminious> =))
<t8ax>                         I really really like Linux!!!                 =))
<geminious> mình yêu con bot này thế :))
<_Tux_> t8ax: ýe
<geminious> xấu hổ quá các bạn tắt hết đi mau
<t8ax> _Tux_ tạo đc boot Win ko ;)
<_Tux_> t8ax: ?
<_Tux_> không rõ
<_Tux_> danh sách hỗ trợ của nó
<_Tux_> ở đó đấy
<geminious> *** lấy roi đánh vào mông bạn nào xem linh tinh
<geminious> ôi nhầm
<_Tux_> geminious: .help coi
<_Tux_> .help
 * geminious lấy roi đánh vào mông bạn nào xem linh tinh
<t8ax> tại dùng WIn tạo boot Ubuntu, giờ dùng Ubuntu tạo boot Win xem sao :|
<geminious> .help
<_Tux_> }help
<bksupybot> _Tux_: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<_Tux_> :)
<_Tux_> t8ax: à
<_Tux_> windows 7 thì extract ra là ổn
<_Tux_> còn có bố còn dùng GRub2
<_Tux_> boot windows từ iso được
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> (chÆ°a thá»­)
<geminious> }help .g
<bksupybot> geminious: Error: There is no command ".g".
<t8ax> nhưng mà giờ đang ở Ubuntu, iso Win 7 thì có, nhưng extra ra .exe thì sao cài :|
<voldemort248> :))
<geminious> }help help
<bksupybot> geminious: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<geminious> giờ làm như nào để biết đc con bot này có bao nhiêu command nhỉ
<_Tux_> }help list
<bksupybot> _Tux_: (list [--private] [<plugin>]) -- Lists the commands available in the given plugin. If no plugin is given, lists the public plugins available. If --private is given, lists the private plugins.
<geminious> }help list
<bksupybot> geminious: (list [--private] [<plugin>]) -- Lists the commands available in the given plugin. If no plugin is given, lists the public plugins available. If --private is given, lists the private plugins.
<_Tux_> geminious: nói chung
<_Tux_> chat riêng với con bot đê
<_Tux_> đỡ spam channel
<geminious> uh ha :))
<t8ax>  /msg bksupybot bạn tên gì? nhà ở đâu? vợ con gì chưa =))
<geminious> list
<t8ax> geminious: sang kia chém gió cho đỡ bùn
<n2i> }help me
<bksupybot> n2i: Error: There is no command "me".
<nhockeru> phần mềm nghe nhạc hay nhất trên U là j vậy
 * C4NoC thấy như nhau
<t8ax> Firefox nghe hay đó bạn, nhạc gì cũng có =))
<_Tux_> nhockeru: theo một số bác *thẩm âm*
<_Tux_> thì xmms và audacity
<_Tux_> nhầm
<_Tux_> audaciois
<nhockeru> t8ax: nghe nhạc hay  chứ không phải là nghe nhieu nhac
<_Tux_> (sai mịa rồi)
<_Tux_> audacious
<_Tux_> ^
<_Tux_> haha đúng òi
<_Tux_> =))
<nhockeru> _Tux_: cái đó cũng dùng òi
<nhockeru> nói chung là trong trung tâm phần mềm U có phần mềm nghe nhạc nào cũng thử hết òi!
<nhockeru> h này mà cũng còn nhiều người online quá ra
<nhockeru> quá ta
<nhockeru> có ai ở đây là dân UIT không
<_Tux_> nhockeru: chuyện thường
<_Tux_> 4h sáng còn có bác vào đòi support
<_Tux_> =))
<nhockeru> ạc z còn ai thức h đó không
<nhockeru> ủa chia ca trực hả
<nhockeru> chứ 1 người thì toi mạng
<C4NoC> UIT là gì?
<t8ax> _Tux_ ma đêm mà
<_Tux_> nhockeru: chia gì
<_Tux_> thức thì giúp
<_Tux_> mệt thì bảo hôm sau
<nhockeru> uhm
<nhockeru> UIT là đại học công nghệ thông tin ak
 * _Tux_ chưa nghe ĐH này ...
<nhockeru> thấy có mấy bác trên diễn đàn cũng học UIT nên hỏi thử
<nhockeru> hic
<nhockeru> Thuộc ĐH QG TP HCM ak
<n2i> UIT
<n2i> Nghe quen quen
<n2i> Bữa thi trường này!
<_Tux_> n2i: rồi ...
<nhockeru> ồ
<nhockeru> rồi sao
<n2i> Rớt, không nặng lắm, nhưng cũng đau!
<nhockeru> ohm
<nhockeru> thế h học trường j
<n2i> Ling Trung, Thủ Đức
<n2i> Giờ về buôn dao, chém gió!
<nhockeru> hô hô! chán nhỉ!
<nhockeru> nghe nhạc trên firefox mà lag mún khóc lun
<n2i> Tại đường lối mình tối, hơi tiếc..
<_Tux_> nhockeru: :)
<_Tux_> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/techdrivein/~3/RQ4dZetIRMA/fix-youtube-video-freeze-while-in-full.html
<n2i> Không biết sao chứ từ lúc có máy cái là thích linux vậy cà!
<bksupybot> Title: Fix YouTube Video Freeze While in Full Screen Mode in Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat | Tech Drive-in (at feedproxy.google.com)
<_Tux_> try this
<sonberry> Ờ hớ
<nhockeru> ạc cpu + ram 99%
<sonberry> Các vị chưa ngủ à
<t8ax> mọi việc ko liên quan đến hỏi đáp vui lòng /join #vnluser :)
<sonberry> Hỏi: các vị chưa ngủ à?
<sonberry> :))
<t8ax> .g các vị chưa ngủ à?
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ng%C3%B4n_ng%E1%BB%AF_%C4%91%C6%A1n_l%E1%BA%ADp
<bksupybot> Title: Ngôn ngữ đơn lập – Wikipedia tiếng Việt (at vi.wikipedia.org)
<sonberry> Thế thì hỏi nhé
<sonberry> Thảo luận nhé
<_Tux_> sonberry: qua bên #vnluser đi
<sonberry> ;))
<_Tux_> bên này support thoai
<n2i> _Tux_Rìu qua đi!
<sonberry> Sao cứ đuổi ngta nhể
<t8ax> đưa xe tăng đón sonberry sang bên đó..
<sonberry> Công nông
<_Tux_> như nọ cái công nông mới trở lợn
<_Tux_> :P
<n2i> Khuy rồi, công nông ồn ào
<t8ax> xe tăng ko chịu thì đi xe tang...
<sonberry> ặc
<sonberry> Các vị ác nó vừa thôi chứ
<sonberry> Rủa tại hạ thế à
<nhockeru> ủa cái mới nãy tux đưa là cái j vậy
<n2i> pageup lên
<_Tux_> nhockeru: đọc thử coi
 * _Tux_ giúp cho các sn nào bị bệnh đó
<nhockeru> chạy bằng teminate thì h CPU + ram bình thường trở lại òi
<nhockeru> cái mà flash ak
<_Tux_> yeah
<nhockeru> sao lại yeah???
<nhockeru> _Tux_: anh học trường nào vậy, anh 26t rồi đúng không?
<nobawk> :3
<_Tux_> nhockeru: lừa được ối người
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> (ngày sinh + năm sinh )
<_Tux_> 1 nửa lấy của chị
<_Tux_> 1 nửa lấy của ... (ứ nói)
<_Tux_> haha
<_Tux_> :))
<sonberry> _Tux_sang #vnluser đi :)
<nhockeru> _Tux_: hô hô, của chị tất là năm sinh
<nhockeru> vậy đang học năm 2 hay năm 3 vậy?
<kid__> _Tux_ trong này có gái không?
<_Tux_> kid__: ếu biết
 * kid__ bò sang luser quạt gió tiếp
<sonberry> Có ai xem Machete không nhể?
<sonberry> Một phiên chạy gửi tin nhẳn âm nhạc đã được yêu cầu. Hãy nhấn vào biểu tượng MM để chấp nhận.
<sonberry> Một phiên chạy gửi tin nhẳn âm nhạc đã được yêu cầu. Hãy nhấn vào biểu tượng MM để chấp nhận.
<sonberry> Một phiên chạy gửi tin nhẳn âm nhạc đã được yêu cầu. Hãy nhấn vào biểu tượng MM để chấp nhận.
#ubuntu-vn 2010-11-21
<vubuntor5996> Làm sao để vào chổ hổ trợ trực tuyến này bằng Empathy vậy:(
<vubuntor5996> _Tux_: ?
<vubuntor5996> kid__: ?
<vubuntor5996> * không có ai hết à?
<vubuntor5996> *: không có ai hết à?
<geminious> có đây
<vubuntor5996> geminious: làm sao vô đây bằng empathy vậy
<geminious> bạn add thêm account IRC cho empathy
<geminious> network là freenode
<geminious> nick bất kỳ
<vubuntor5996> geminious: OK
<vubuntor5996> geminious: MẬT khẩu là gì
<geminious> không cần mật khẩu
<vubuntor5996> Rồi vậy là xong đó hả
<geminious> cứ add vào thôi nó báo j` kệ nó
<geminious> xong rồi vào room
<geminious> #ubuntu-vn
<vubuntor5996> ùa
<Nam_Son> ok được rồi thanks
<Nam_Son> geminious: tiện thể cho mình hỏi
<Nam_Son> geminious: dùng YM thì có thể tự động vào room chat như sài gòn
<Nam_Son> hay là việt nam cuả YM
<Nam_Son> geminious: vậy dùng Empathy thì mình làm sao để vào những phòng chat đó
<geminious> bạn có dùng pidgin ko ?
<geminious> Empathy là ct chat đơn giản
<geminious> nên không hỗ trợ chatroom của yahoo
<geminious> bạn có thể vào trung tâm phần mềm cài thêm pidgin
<geminious> ct đó mạnh hơn
<geminious> Nam_Son:
<_Tux_> geminious: Nam_Son <- ma cũ mờ
<_Tux_> :))
<geminious> _Tux_: biết đâu đc =))
<geminious> <- ma mới mờ :))
<Nam_Son> geminious: ai ma cũ:)
<Nam_Son> geminious: _Tux_ hở
<geminious> uh Tux ma cũ quá nên mốc meo hết r :))
<Nam_Son> geminious: :))
<Nam_Son> geminious: vào cộng đồng MNM lâu chưa?
<geminious> Nam_Son: mới vào :D
<Nam_Son> geminious: _Tux_ chắc thức khuya quá giờ này đang khò:)
<geminious> Nam_Son: xài U thấy hay quá nên vào luôn :))
<Nam_Son> geminious: ùa
 * _Tux_ xài thấy tệ nên vào ;)
 * geminious vào để hỏi cho hết tệ :))
<geminious> 12h rồi :)) team support đi nghỉ trưa thôi mọi người :))
<Nam_Son> vậy muốn vô đây bằng pidgin thì chỉnh sao nhỉ
<Nam_Son> giao thức
<Nam_Son> IRC
<n2i> Lúc nhập acc chọn là ỈC
<geminious> IRC
<t8ax> vào Account -> Add -> chọn IRC -> user Nam_Son -> Server irc.freenode.net -> password làlála
<geminious> pass t8 là là lá la hả
<t8ax> xong add rồi connect
<t8ax> òh làlála đó ghost thử xem
<Nam_Son> uhm
<t8ax>  /msg nickserv ghost t8ax làlála
<Nam_Son1> ok được rồi
<nguyendamiee> hj
<nguyendamiee> chao moi nguoi
<Nam_Son1> hi chào bạn
<nguyendamiee> em moi su dung ubuntu
<nguyendamiee> thay hoi kho
<geminious> uh chào em
<geminious> vạn sự khởi đầu nan :))
<n2i> Ai bảo khó?
<nguyendamiee> co gi kho khan cac anh chi em nha
<nguyendamiee> hjhj
<nguyendamiee> kho ma
<n2i> Dùng win lâu chưa?
<geminious> không phải khó mà là không quen ^^
<nguyendamiee> tai dang sd quen windows
<geminious> đấy :))
<Nam_Son1> uhm khó:))
<nguyendamiee> cai gi cung dung lenh het
<nguyendamiee> nhat la cai phan mem
<n2i> Vậy thì quên cái quen window đi là dễ hết!
<nguyendamiee> em nan luon
<t8ax> ai bắt dùng lệnh đâu
<Nam_Son1> từ từ sẻ quen thôi
<n2i> nguyendamiee: Nói thế t8ax đánh cho đó!
 * t8ax toàn cài = file down dzìa ;)
<Nam_Son1> uhm có giao diện đồ họa mà
 * _Tux_ lại thấy tập đoàn chém gà
<_Tux_> =))
<t8ax> =))
<n2i> _Tux_: Cao thủ tới
<nguyendamiee> ak
<Nam_Son1> _Tux_: ở đâu xuất hiện vậy trời:)
<geminious> có đồ họa mà em
<geminious> anh chả biết tý lệnh nào đâu:))
<nguyendamiee> dạ
<nguyendamiee> nhưng cũng dùng lệnh nhiều
<nguyendamiee> em kho1 nhớ quá
<Nam_Son1> geminious: vậy thì học lệnh đi=))
<nguyendamiee> hjhj
 * t8ax nhớ mỗi lệnh sudo apt-get update
<Nam_Son1> cũng đâu có gì nhiều đâu em
<nguyendamiee> ak
<geminious> uh mình nhớ mỗi mấy cái sudo =))
<_Tux_> nguyendamiee: nhớ làm gì
<Nam_Son1> chủ yếu là nhớ mấy hôm đơn giản thôi
<_Tux_> cứ GUI mà xài
<n2i> Tính ra U chẳng có lệnh nào cả!
<_Tux_> đừng nghe mấy tay này xui dại
<n2i> GUI cũng được hết!
<n2i> Không nên đú!
<nguyendamiee> dạ
<n2i> :-D
<_Tux_> cứ Ubuntu Software Center mà xài
<nguyendamiee> nhưng nhiều cái không có
<n2i> Ví dụ?
<Nam_Son1> cái nào không biết thì tìm kiếm hoặc bào đây hỏi anh _Tux_ đẹp trai nè:)
<nguyendamiee> ak
<n2i> Ai biết đẹp trai hay không? :-D
<nguyendamiee> thanks anh trước
<nguyendamiee> ví dụ nha
<n2i> Cả mớ anh ở đây, thanks ai?
<Nam_Son1> hên xui hehe
<nguyendamiee> em dang sd ms office
 * _Tux_ anh hùng núp
<nguyendamiee> bay giờ sd open
<t8ax> đệt bà tý em nó khai báo CMND họ Trần tên Nam sn 1980 thì mấy bố tổn thọ mà chết..
<n2i> Nhắc đến M$: Núp cả đám!
<Nam_Son1> _Tux_: núp làm gì ló mặt ra chém gió nè
<nguyendamiee> thì mấy công thức toán no tùm lum hết
<nguyendamiee> hjc
<n2i> Chết tức tưởi!
<geminious> writer hay spreadsheet
<geminious> ?
<nguyendamiee> sao vậy trời
<_Tux_> n2i: nguyendamiee chém làm giề
<_Tux_> M$ xịn mờ
<Nam_Son1> t8ax: ê ông nói kỳ thế kênh công cộng mà lần nào gặp ông cũng thế
 * _Tux_ nhà nghèo phải xài lumix
<nguyendamiee> thì cũng biết vậy
 * t8ax nhìn nhìn, lắc đầu rồi đi vô..
<Nam_Son1> nguyendamiee:  nó cũng giống MS Office thôi
<nguyendamiee> chứ crack cua3 MS thì tội nghiệp
<Nam_Son1> nguyendamiee: nos chỉ thay đổi giao diện thôi
<n2i> Oải! Gặp đại gia ròi!
<nguyendamiee> em dùng mathype
<t8ax> Win 7 của mềnh crack M$ Office 2010 ;)
<nguyendamiee> bây giờ mở bằng open O
<Nam_Son1> t8ax:  xài lậu cũng khoe
<nguyendamiee> thì không hiển thị dược
<n2i> Chuyện bình thường ở huyện! :)
<Nam_Son1> nguyendamiee: đang là sinh viên à
<nguyendamiee> dạ
<n2i> Nguyên cái trường đại học được mấy cái copyright
<t8ax> n2i coi dùm cái này
<Nam_Son1> nguyendamiee:  năm mấy
<t8ax> http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/323/0/d/next_generation_of_swans_by_iovaart-d336jwl.png
<geminious> nguyendamiee: con gái hay con zai vậy
<geminious> ???
<t8ax> hắn dùng pannel gì ế :(
<nguyendamiee> năm cuối
<Nam_Son1> nguyendamiee: hehe
<n2i> Thui thủi thùi thui thế?
<Nam_Son1> nguyendamiee:  hố hàng
<t8ax> coi thanh pannel thôi :(
<nguyendamiee> bây giờ
<n2i> Chắc cũng gnome-panel
<Nam_Son1> tui về năm 3 à =>> vọt le
<t8ax> sao hắn làm đệp nhể :(
<n2i> Cho link gốc đi
<_Tux_> nguyendamiee: cài thêm đống fonts của MathType vào
<nguyendamiee> em muốn sd mathype được ko
<_Tux_> xem có được hem
<t8ax> link ảnh gốc đó, bé tý àh
<n2i> có nhiều panel quá, liệt không hết
<geminious> lấy link deviantart ý
<_Tux_> nguyendamiee: mathtype như hem có
<nguyendamiee> ak
<n2i> link trang đăng ảnh ấy ấy
<_Tux_> mà OOO có bộ gõ công thức
<geminious> nó hay comment ở dưới đấy
<t8ax> deviantart
<_Tux_> ngon bằng mấy hehe
<nguyendamiee> có được ko anh
<t8ax> mà ko zoom đc
<_Tux_> (laTeX sờ tai)
<n2i> U có cái zoom đéktop mà
<_Tux_> nguyendamiee: dân Toán ?
<n2i> _Tux_: LaTex! Oải!
<t8ax> thôi kệ tự đi mò tiếp
<nguyendamiee> dạ
<geminious> Swan emerald, Helix panel, gradient wallpaper as usual, and a heavily modded Kuroa GTK = EPIC WIN
<geminious> nó ghi lù lù ra các bố chả chịu đọc j` cả
<geminious> :))
<n2i> Vậy thì LaTex mà kháng chiến! :-D
<nguyendamiee> ak
<n2i> t8ax: Cho cái link kiếm được xem nó nói gì nào/
<_Tux_> nguyendamiee: làm như mình bảo ấy
<t8ax> nó chỉ nói dùm themes Emerald
<geminious> http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=next+generation+of+swans#/d336jwl
<Nam_Son1> hehe tôi thì có bản quyền MS office và Win nhưng ngặc nỗi máy kỵ Windown nên không cài windown được
<bksupybot> Title: Browsing deviantART (at browse.deviantart.com)
<_Tux_> copy đống font mathtype vào
<_Tux_> rồi sau đó mở lại
<_Tux_> xem có mở được không
<_Tux_> còn gõ công thức toán
<_Tux_> thi OOO có sẵn roài
<Nam_Son1> nguyendamiee: vào insert->đối tượng
<_Tux_> rất pro :x
<nguyendamiee> dạ
<nguyendamiee> nhưng anh cho em link down font mathype được ko
<Nam_Son1> nguyendamiee: rồi chọn công thức(hjhj vì tôi sủ dụng tiếng việt)
<_Tux_> nguyendamiee: lol
<_Tux_> bên windows mà copy
<_Tux_> :))
<nguyendamiee> em muốn hỏi
<Nam_Son1> nguyendamiee:  mình không có sử dụng mathype vì mình dân IT mà hjhj
<nguyendamiee> ak
<_Tux_> .g how to view mathtype in OpenOffice
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://math.asu.edu/support/doc/staroffice/index.html
<bksupybot> Title: OpenOffice FAQ | School of Mathematical & Statistical Sciences (at math.asu.edu)
<nguyendamiee> vậy là bên win
<nguyendamiee> cũng được
<Nam_Son1> nguyendamiee: lên mạng google mà kiếm=))
<nguyendamiee> kiem no1 toàn là file cài font .exe
<geminious> đi nghỉ trưa đây bb mọi ng
<Nam_Son1> nguyendamiee: mà nói nhỏ cái này nha viết trên OO thì đem file đó qua bên MS thì có thể bị bể định dạng :)
<_Tux_> Nam_Son1: chệt chệt
<_Tux_> gà quá
<_Tux_> export PDF
<n2i> Đó!
<_Tux_> -> cho dân tình xem hàng thôi
<_Tux_> ếu cho sửa
<_Tux_> :))
<n2i> Cứ thế mà chiến!
<nguyendamiee> ak
<nguyendamiee> pdf ko dc
<Nam_Son1> _Tux_: gà gì
<nguyendamiee> bây giờ em muốn copy từ word sang powerpoint
<Nam_Son1> _Tux_: chuyển giao tài liệu cho nhóm mà đưa file pdf cho nó nó chửi thúi đầu
<_Tux_> Nam_Son1: chửi bỏ mịa chúng nó đê
<_Tux_> :))
<nguyendamiee> thế ko ổn
 * _Tux_ gì phải xoắn
<n2i> Chuyên nghành của _Tux_ mà! Chém!
<_Tux_> nguyendamiee: nói chung với kiểu này
<_Tux_> thì qua Windows xài M$O -> end Story
<Nam_Son1> _Tux_:  chửi nó đặng ngày mai xuống sông vớt xác hả nhóm 8 đứa 7 thằng xài windown rồi
<_Tux_> :)
<_Tux_> Nam_Son1: bác cứ tự xoắn
<_Tux_> giờ lúc in ra
<_Tux_> thì PDF có phải tiện không
<_Tux_> cần sửa gì thì comment
<n2i> Ầy
<_Tux_> -> không động vào hàng
<_Tux_> vì nó sửa chỉ tổ bung cấu trúc của mình
<n2i> Không OpenSource!
<_Tux_> nhóm kiểu gì cũng thế
<n2i> :-D
<_Tux_> 1 thằng viết
<_Tux_> còn lại comment
<Nam_Son1> _Tux_:  @@
<_Tux_> chứ không cho mỗi thằng viết 1 tí
<n2i> Kiểu của svn hả?
<_Tux_> nhìn hổ đốn lắm
<_Tux_> n2i: opensource thì liên quan gì ở đây ?
<Nam_Son1> _Tux_:  thì bài tập nhóm mà nên lắp ghép:)
<n2i> Đùa tí ấy mà!
<t8ax> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TOgj_8J3Z2I/AAAAAAAAACY/jj5rlxRXPOg/5.png fẮC
<_Tux_> Nam_Son1: thế thì thằng lắp ghép phải lo
<_Tux_> :)
<n2i> Nghĩa là một chú chơi thôi!
<n2i> t8ax: Ảnh này show rồi mà!
<Nam_Son1> t8ax:  cũng được quá én
<n2i> t8ax: http://www.graphicshunt.com/wallpapers/tags/1/fuck+wallpaper.htm Có mấy wall ở đây này
<bksupybot> Title: Free Fuck Wallpaper Wallpapers and Fuck Wallpaper Backgrounds (at www.graphicshunt.com)
<Nam_Son1> Tux|MumMum: thôi kệ sao cũng được
<n2i> t8ax: http://images.paraorkut.com/img/wallpapers/1600x1200/g/girls_fantasy_2-14.jpg
<nguyendamiee> thui dành vậy
<nguyendamiee> loay hoay mãi không được
<Nam_Son1> nguyendamiee:  bạn loay hoay chuyện gì? font ấy hả
<nguyendamiee> da
<t8ax> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TOepfbbFHxI/AAAAAAAAABs/1U0s4X8yrN4/2.png
<t8ax> mới up hình lên google
<nguyendamiee> em chuyển rùi mà ko được
<t8ax> coi thử chất lượng như nào
<t8ax> cũng ngon phết
<nguyendamiee> dùng wine cài MS O 2007 vào
<n2i> Ặc!
<nguyendamiee> thì mở được
<Nam_Son1> t8ax:  tôi thì ko thích giao diện màu mè chủ yếu là tiện lợi thôi
<nguyendamiee> nhưng power point thì ko mở được
<Nam_Son1> nguyendamiee: khuya bạn đừng nên cài MS O 2007 trong wine
<nguyendamiee> dạ
<t8ax> Nam_Son1: của mình rất dễ dùng
<nguyendamiee> 2003 ạ
<nguyendamiee> sao vậy anh
<Nam_Son1> http://upnhanh.sieuthinhanh.com/tmpimages/images/sieuthiNHANH2010112132446otc5odnhnj1957158.jpeg
<n2i> t8ax: Cho màu tối tối này http://poolie.deviantart.com/art/Fuck-Helvetica-79778123
<bksupybot> Title: Fuck Helvetica by ~poolie on deviantART (at poolie.deviantart.com)
<Nam_Son1> nguyendamiee: 2003 thôi
<n2i> Nam_Son1: Ai màu mè hơn?
<t8ax> móa
<Nam_Son1> nguyendamiee: cai powepoint word excel đừng cài access
<t8ax> dễ bị điên ghê =))
<Nam_Son1> t8ax: gi nữa thế
<nguyendamiee> dạ
<t8ax> à ko có gì
<t8ax> của bác rất đơn giản và dễ dùng
<t8ax> :)
<n2i> Choáng hết cả ngợp!
<Nam_Son1> t8ax:  chỉ có 3 thanh panel thôi:)
<nguyendamiee> nhưng tại sao
<t8ax> vâng dễ dùng quá
<Nam_Son1> nguyendamiee:  vì access nó sẻ ko chạy được đâu
<t8ax> muốn kiếm 1 cái icon trong mớ hỗ độn phía trên hơi bị vãi nhể :D
<n2i> Dù chưa đơn giản như đã từng, nhưng cũng không quá màu mè! :)
<n2i> http://imgur.com/2l3F9.png
<t8ax> chưa kể.. chữ nằm trong cái mớ ấy =))
<nguyendamiee> cài vào em chỉ chạy được mỗi word
<n2i> t8ax: Cẩn thận té!
<Nam_Son1> t8ax:  trùi có gì đâu mà khó mấy cái icon nó tớ rành hết rồi
<t8ax> 3 thanh pannel -> mỗi thanh 20 pixel mất 60 pixel
<Nam_Son1> t8ax: hehe nhưng rất tiện lợi đó nhé
<Nam_Son1> để cho cậu xem nha
<n2i> Nếu thế bằng quá thay cái gnome-do vào!
<n2i> Đỡ phải rê chuột!
<t8ax> thôi mỗi ng` 1 quan điểm
<t8ax> mà bác nói của mềnh màu mè là mình hiểu rồi :D
<Nam_Son1> t8ax:  cái panel thứ 3 chủ yếu để chuyển đổi các cửa sổ làm việc dể dàng thôi:)
<Nam_Son1> http://upnhanh.sieuthinhanh.com/tmpimages/images/sieuthiNHANH2010112132446nmy3y2vjmj1606397.jpeg
<t8ax> Ctrl Alt cầm chuột kéo
<Nam_Son1> t8ax: Ctrl Alt cầm chuột kéo đi đâu
<t8ax> kéo đổi các cửa sổ làm việc :o
<n2i> t8ax:
<t8ax> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TOiyWBgvp8I/AAAAAAAAACo/CIjCXBq2ndk/6.png thế nào mới gọi là đơn giản và ko chiếm diện tích?
<Nam_Son1> t8ax: 15.4 in mà sợ gì:)
<t8ax> ờ hớ
 * t8ax cũng 15"
<Nam_Son1> t8ax:  thôi kệ tinh thần ubuntu mà miễn sao mình thích là ok
<t8ax> tại bác nói của em màu mè chứ ko em cũng chả thèm quan tâm ;)
<t8ax> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/323/1/a/crunchbang_openbox_plop_by_wiscot-d336nt9.png coi hình nè n2i
<Nam_Son1> t8ax: :)
<_Tux_> t8ax: cái link
<_Tux_> cho xin cái font :)
<_Tux_> :))
<t8ax> link nào :|
<_Tux_> t8ax: cruchbang đó
<t8ax> của ng` ta show :|
<Nam_Son1> ở đâu mà  pác nhiều theme vậy
<t8ax> của ng` ta show, lên xem rồi coi thử họ dùng cái gì thôi :D
<n2i> Nhìn ngon! Nhưng mà có màu trắng thì thích hơn!
<Nam_Son1> t8ax: èo thất vọng:(
<t8ax> có gì mà thất vọng, ng` ta làm đc mình cũng làm đc mà :D
<Nam_Son1> tớ thì chỉ thích cái gì trong suốt thôi:)
<t8ax> n2i hắn dùng thanh pannel gì nhỉ? hay là dock?
<t8ax> Nam_Son1: Win 7 -> sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo ;)
<Nam_Son1> t8ax:  tự nhiên ở ubuntu lồi đâu ra win 7 vậy cha nội
<n2i> Panel đó!
<t8ax> thì Win 7 trong suốt từ mặc định rồi còn gì
<n2i> Nhưng xem lại theme gtk nó xài ấy
<t8ax> n2i mấy cái applet volume này nọ trong dock cũng có
<t8ax> show chứ ko share :(
<Nam_Son1> t8ax: ubuntu cũng chỉnh trong suốt được vậy:)
<Nam_Son1> t8ax: hehe vậy mới hàng hiếm chứ
<n2i> Quá trong suốt ấy chứ!
 * t8ax dùng Win 7 cũng hạn chế trong suốt, huống hồ ubuntu :(
<Nam_Son1> n2i:  nói tôi đó hả
<n2i> Bữa chỉnh trong suốt bằng compiz, lỡ tay kéo về 0, màn hình trống trơn! :-D
<n2i> yep
<t8ax> trong suốt -> mờ
<t8ax> 2 khái niệm này nên hiểu lại :D
<Nam_Son1> ý tôi nói là theme kia chứ ai nói dùng compiz
<t8ax> Nam_Son1: themés gnome mà trong suốt thì.. hay đấy :D
<Nam_Son1> t8ax: pac ko tin
<t8ax> tin :)
 * t8ax tuy chưa thấy qua nhưng tin :)
<Nam_Son1> t8ax: vao trang vn-zoom.com
<Nam_Son1> mà xem
<t8ax> cái bác
<t8ax> post tut chứ giè?
<t8ax> bác coi ông ý dùng bao nhiu hiệu ứng?
<Nam_Son1> nhưng tôi ko thích theme đấy lắm nên ko xài:(
<n2i> Gnome thì sao mà không trong suốt?
<t8ax> bao nhiu Compiz :o
<Nam_Son1> t8ax: đã nói là theme mà hiệu ứng gì anh 2
<t8ax> dùng theme GTK trong suốt :(
<n2i> Quan trọng là chỗ ấy thôi!
<Nam_Son1> t8ax:  đó là theme tự chế nhưng hơi khó sử dụng vì nó quá trong suốt:(
<t8ax> đợi tý
<t8ax> kiếm chữ cho bác đọc
<t8ax> kẻo bác lại bảo em chém
<Nam_Son1> nên không thích sử dụng không biết đã có cải tiến chưa
<t8ax> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_AQU69uAQeaY/TONWGAlkmRI/AAAAAAAABDg/XhE-Y6LFkh0/s800/Ok.jpg
<t8ax> này đúng hôk?
<Nam_Son1> không thôi cũng có thể chuyển qua theme win 7 cũng được vậy
<Nam_Son1> uhm
<t8ax> Update 1: Themes trong suốt cho GTK,. Trước đây  các bạn chỉ thấy có mỗi Emerald mới tạo ra trong suốt, giờ đây GTK cũng  có thể làm được . Hiệu ứng trong suốt này tỏ ra vượt trộ hoàn toàn so  vơi Windows
<t8ax> đúng hôk?
<n2i> Chuẩn men!
<t8ax> đợi tý
<Nam_Son1> :P
<t8ax> kiếm cho cái
<t8ax> nó chỉnh trong suốt
<n2i> Xài U thì thường là mỗi người một vẻ!
<Nam_Son1> nhưng bây giờ tôi chỉ thích trong  suốt thanh panel thôi
<Nam_Son1> hjhj đã tinh thần ubuntu rồi mà cứ bàn về chuyên giao diện hoài:)
<n2i> Thì cho nó trong suốt!
<n2i> Tranh luận tí, với em là luyện gõ phím ấy mà!
<Nam_Son1> n2i: uhm như vậy là ok rồi trong suốt quá thì cũng khó mà quan sát lắm
<n2i> Luyện mắt luôn! :-D
<Nam_Son1> :-(
<t8ax> hần2: Themes GTK, và Emerlad mới (Mac Aero White -> không biết tự đặt tên có đúng không)
<t8ax>  
<t8ax>  Những Themes này là mình edit lại một số themes trên Gnome look (themes này danh cho ai thích màu trắng và thích trong suốt ),  nhưng themes kia không hỗ trợ trong suốt toàn phần trên taskbar nên  mình đã Edit lại. Đây là một themes nhìn rất clear, và bắt mắt, nhưng  bạn phải kết hợp vơi themes Emerald mình đã tạo sẵn.
<t8ax>  
<t8ax>  Themes GTK của mình không có phần Windows Border, mà thay vào đó là  phần Border của Emerald, bạn có thể đọc bài trước, hoặc xem trong hướng  dẫn mình đã upload ở dưới
<Nam_Son1> Thôi sớm cạn thị
<t8ax> -> dùng Emerald
<n2i> Không thích emerald nạ!
<t8ax> để có cái Border trong suốt
<t8ax> -> vãi đạn :(
<Nam_Son1> :-D
<t8ax> còn bác cứ bảo cứ dùng GTK có trong suốt mà phán y như thật thì em chịu :)
<t8ax> thật ra cũng có, nhưng chỉnh trong Compiz
<n2i> Pause!
<t8ax> vừa kết hợp Compiz vừa Emerald -> trong suốt như bác trên
<Nam_Son1> :-XMình đâu bảo là dùng GTK đâu mình nói là dùng theme mà
<Nam_Son1> theme<>GTK
<n2i> Nam_Son1: ??
<t8ax> vui nhể :D
<Nam_Son1> =-O
<t8ax> thôi
<t8ax> đc rồi :D
 * t8ax chốt lại câu cuối :D
<Nam_Son1> chắc pác đã hiểu nhầm ý mình
<Nam_Son1> là đi ăn cơm:)
<t8ax> Chúng ta ko thể chống lại những thằng ngu bởi vì chúng quá đông :)
<n2i> t8ax: Ặc!
<t8ax> GTK là có nghĩa là Themes của Gnome
<t8ax> ok?
<t8ax> bác lên gnome-look.org down themes về cài đặt
<_Tux_> t8ax: lol
<_Tux_> nhầm rồi
<_Tux_> GTK Themes là theme GTK
<n2i> :)
<t8ax> ;)
<_Tux_> Metacity Theme mới là của GNOME
<_Tux_> :)
<_Tux_> GTK thì chung :)
<t8ax> thấy mọi ng` toàn dùng GTK
<t8ax> coi nó như mặc định :-s
<n2i> Kệ mấy ông làm room cho rôm rả!
<t8ax> "Mình đâu bảo là dùng GTK đâu mình nói là dùng theme mà"
<Nam_Son1> Đâu phải ubuntu chỉ có thể sử dụng Theme GTK đâu
<vubuntu0o0> Alo!
<t8ax> n2i is now known as vubuntu0o0
<geminious> ta đã trở lại >:)
<vubuntu0o0> Ặc! Mà nó chẳng đổi cho!
<geminious> lợi hại gấp 01 lần
<geminious> >:)
<vubuntu0o0> Lợi hại gấp 2 chứ
<geminious> 1 thôi
<geminious> nghĩa là vẫn thế đó
<geminious> :))
<vubuntu0o0> Tưởng là tua cái câu kia! Khiêm tốn gấp -10! :-D
<vubuntu0o0> UT rồi! Vào cho ấm đê!
<vubuntor7717> kid__:
<vubuntor7717> hi every body
<C4NoC> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor7717> chào các anh!
<vubuntor7717> em có chút vấn đề
<vubuntor7717> mong mấy anh vui lòng chỉ giáo tiểu đệ ạ
<vubuntor7717> có phần mềm nào làm sub cho video bên ubuntu không máy anh
<C4NoC> vào software center tìm
<vubuntor7717> nhiều quá,choáng cả mắt có biết cái nào với cái nào đâu ạ
<vubuntor7717> tiếng anh nó lùn quá!
<C4NoC> gnome subtitle
<vubuntor7717> thank you!
<vubuntor7717> love you!
 * C4NoC hay xài cái đó
<C4NoC> (:|
<vubuntor7717> em cảm ơn ạ
<vubuntor7717> :))
<vubuntor7717> em xin phép.mấy anh ở lại mạnh giỏi tiểu đệ con quay lại làm phiền nhiều
 * n2i Dang trong recovery mode! Buon da man!
<Geminious> }linux
<favadi> oánh tá lả ko AWAY|_Tux_
 * favadi bẻ càng RCua
<favadi> }learn favadi as kẻ không tiền
<bksupybot> favadi: The operation succeeded.
<favadi> }favadi
<bksupybot> favadi: "favadi" : kẻ không tiền
<geminious> hnay thật là yên tĩnh
<geminious> chả có ca support nào cả :))
<Rock03m> ?
<Rock03m> giề thế
<voldemort248> ae đi chơi game rồi
<Rock03m> các sn đầy ra
<Rock03m> không ai hỏi thì súp pót giề
<Rock03m> =))
<_Tux_> Rock03m: UT đi anh ơi
<Rock03m> há»­m
<Rock03m> ok
<Rock03m> đang chat với vợ tí
<Rock03m> :D
<Rock03m> hic
<Rock03m> bắn UT
<Rock03m> chóng mặt qá
<Rock03m> qua
<vubuntor5552> hello
<Nam_Son> vubuntor5552: 2
<vubuntor5460> lksdjf
<vubuntor5460> test
<zj3t3mju> test
<vubuntor5460> test
<zj3t3mju> test
<zj3t3mju> .
<RCua> a b c
<codai2810> arstdhneio''
<vubuntor5460> :|
 * C4NoC tast RCua
<RCua> ô hô colemak
<C4NoC> huwr
<C4NoC> ai colemak?
<zj3t3mju> đi tinh chỉnh lại tí cho cái webirc
<zj3t3mju> .
<Nam_Son> d
<vubuntor780> không biết có ai tỉnh không nhỉ
<vubuntor780> _Tux_:không biết có ai tỉnh không nhỉ
<C4NoC> (:|
<vubuntor780> oái
<vubuntor780> ghê quá
<vubuntor780> mấy cốc ca fe rồi?
<vubuntor780> hỏi han lúc nửa đêm mấy huynh ơi?
<C4NoC> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor780> phép lích sự tí ấy mà hú hú
<vubuntor780> em muốn hỏi về vẫn đề burn đĩa
<vubuntor780> tải file iso về từ trang chủ,mình có tự burn dc không
<vubuntor780> burn hoài không sao burn ubuntu bị thất bại
<vubuntor780> tốn cả 2000đồng mua đĩa:(
<C4NoC> là sao?
<C4NoC> burn bình thường chứ sao
<C4NoC> burn trên win?
<vubuntor780> em burn vài lần thành công ,nhưng đút vào ổ CD thì chẳng chạy cả:(
<vubuntor780> vâng ạ
<vubuntor780> chương trình ubuntu giới thiệu,rồi nero rồi...
<vubuntor780> chẳng cái nào dc,dù nó báo thành công
<C4NoC> check MD5 file iso down về chưa?
<C4NoC> coi chừng down bị lỗi
<vubuntor780> em down trang chủ
<vubuntor780> check à
<C4NoC> ko chạy là sao?
<vubuntor780> đút vào ổ CD chẳng thấy có động tĩnh gì ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor780: check iso coi
<vubuntor780> dù rõ ràng lần nào burn nó cũng báo burn thành công:(
<C4NoC> reboot?
<_Tux_> mà có USB thì dùng USB cài cho nhanh
<C4NoC> boot bằng CD ?
<vubuntor780> cóa ạ
<vubuntor780> vậy em thử
<vubuntor780> mà không hiểu sao không reboot từ usb dc
<vubuntor780> dù đã chon all mục lựa chọn  usbzip....
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> ^
<_Tux_> ^
<vubuntor780> đọc rồi ạ
<_Tux_> đọc cái trên
<vubuntor780> rồi ạ
<_Tux_> ờ thế cứ theo đó mà làm
<vubuntor780> tại em burn không dc+đăng kí nhận đĩa--->phải dùng đĩa gốc(nên không đi đến cùng)
<vubuntor780> nếu burn ra đĩa đc ...hết
 * _Tux_ đọc rồi mà sao lạ vậy ta
<_Tux_> cứ như chưa đọc
<_Tux_> lol
<vubuntor780> đọc rồi
<vubuntor780> burn 2 lần không dc nản bỏ luôn
<vubuntor780> tại em đang sài wubi,win thấy song song cũng tiện,nên chưa ra tay
<_Tux_> mình có khuyên dân tình xài CD mà cài đâu
<_Tux_> (nghe lạ thế ...)
<vubuntor780> em hỏi thêm 1 vấn đề nữa anh ơi.
<vubuntor780> giúp em tí rồi đi ngủ nhỉ
<vubuntor780> liên quan chủ yêu đến vẫn đề học hành
<vubuntor780> em dc biết cài linux tối thiểu là cần 2 phân vùng
<vubuntor780> phân vùng chính+swap
 * _Tux_ 1 cái
<vubuntor780> vậy tối ưu nhất là nhiều phần vùng
<vubuntor780> thí dụ ổ 80G
 * _Tux_ tùy vào nhu cầu
<vubuntor780> ??
<_Tux_> vubuntor780: thì thích thế nào
<_Tux_> thì nhích thế đó
<_Tux_> chia ra nhều quá
<_Tux_> rôi đến lúc bỏ lại loằng ngoằng
<vubuntor780> dạ
<vubuntor780> em tò mò xem thêm tí
<vubuntor780> mấy anh không ngủ à
<C4NoC> vubuntor780: ram bao nhiêu
<C4NoC> 2GB trở lên thì khỏi swap
 * _Tux_ để đại râm
<vubuntor780> em ram 2G ạ
<_Tux_> nhầm
<C4NoC> há há
<_Tux_> đại gia C4NoC nói
<vubuntor780> 2G ạ
<Lokiheero> bậy nà cứ thêm cái swap vào
<_Tux_> Lokiheero: tưởng ngủ
 * Lokiheero ram 2g mà máy vẫn dùng tới swap này
<C4NoC> mềnh chưa bao giờ biết swap là jề @_#
<C4NoC> 2GB
<Lokiheero> _Tux_: đang gỡ rối cho cái dây phone rầu ngũ
 * _Tux_ too
<C4NoC> lúc nào xài max cũng 900MB
<_Tux_> Lokiheero: cắt luôn đê
<C4NoC> hô hô
<vubuntor780> thì trong sách no bảo tối thiểu là 2 phân vùng,trong đó có swap
<_Tux_> C4NoC: /me max phải tầm 2.5G
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> vubuntor780: đọc kĩ đê
<Lokiheero> C4NoC: mềnh còn phải dùng máy ảo uyn đâu
<C4NoC> vubuntor780: đó là hồi trước, ram bé
<vubuntor780> ram 2 G chia swap ra sao anh
<C4NoC> vubuntor780: còn giờ ram to oạch
<_Tux_> bảo là nếu RAM > 4G thì swap coi như không
<_Tux_> vubuntor780: tùy nhu cầu
<_Tux_> không làm gì nhều
<vubuntor780> hơ hớ hiểu rồi ạ
<_Tux_> 512M cũng được
<_Tux_> Hibernate thì *2 RAM
 * _Tux_ ổ cứng to không phải xoắn
<vubuntor780> tài liệu cntt không đám ứng nổi nhu cầu đổi mới:((
<vubuntor780> tạm biệt
<vubuntor780> tạm biệt
<vubuntor780> cảm ơn
<_Tux_> !np
<ubot2> Factoid 'np' not found
<_Tux_> !nb
<ubot2> Factoid 'nb' not found
<_Tux_> lol
<vubuntor780> mấy anh ở lại mạnh giỏi,thằng em còn quay lại làm phiền dài dài:))
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-14
<vubuntor112> cho em hỏi em viết 1 chương trình C++ biên dịch dùng cái g++ này . Cho em hỏi làm sao để biết chương trình mình chạy trong mấy giây?
<Stanley00> vubuntor112: dùng "time <tên chương trình>"
<vubuntor112> để em thử xem
<vubuntor112> dạ, được rồi :)
<vubuntor112> cho em hỏi cái nữa
<vubuntor112> sao em dùng thư viện conio.h ko được?
<Stanley00> vubuntor112: vì nó chỉ dùng cho window thôi bạn à
<CoconutCrab> cho DOS
<CoconutCrab> oáp
<vubuntor112> thế có thư viện nào tương ứng với conio.h ko anh?
<Stanley00> để làm gì?
<CoconutCrab> ncurse
<vubuntor112> để dùng getch();
<Stanley00> đằng nào thì bạn cũng phải mở terminal lên, chờ thế đâu có lợi gì đâu. không dùng cũng đâu có sao đâu bạn
<CoconutCrab> có ncurse đấy
<CoconutCrab>  #include <ncurses.h>
<vubuntor112> dạ
<vubuntor112> em cám ơn anh nha
<vubuntor112> cái lệnh time này hay nhỉ:-x
<n0bawk> ko dùng hàm getch() cũng có sao đâu
<n0bawk> dùng scanf()
<n0bawk> hoặc dùng hàm get() gì gì đó
<n0bawk> thiếu gì hàm để dừng console lại :-s
<n0bawk> mà ko phải dùng thêm thư viện bên ngoài ngoài cái libc chuẩn máy nào cũng có :3
<vubuntor112> mình mới sử dụng ubuntu nên chưa biết gì cả :D
<vubuntor112> cho mình hỏi? sao thấy 1 chương trình chạy khá lâu sao nó dùng lệnh time thì nó báo chưa đầy 1 s là sao?
<Stanley00> báo ở dòng nào?
<vubuntor112> nó báo là
<vubuntor112> real :00m00 0.0014s
<vubuntor112> real 00m00 0.140s
<Stanley00> vubuntor112: chắc do delay ở chỗ IO của terminal á
<vubuntor112> user thì 00m00 0.092s
<vubuntor112> sys 0.044s
<vubuntor112> là sao em chưa hiểu?
<Stanley00> hơ, real nhỏ hơn user và sys à? sn n0bawk vào chỉ giáo vụ này với
<vubuntor112> real là 0.140 mà
<Stanley00> ooops! nhìn nhầm rồi, ;)
<Stanley00> vubuntor112: chương trình của bạn có xuất dữ liệu ra màn hình nhiều không?
<n0bawk> man time
<afterlastangel> Cooly: hey
<afterlastangel> Cooly:  con http://virror.hanoilug.org/ mở rsync rồi kìa
<n0bawk> rsync tốn cpu vãi đạn
<n0bawk> sao ko wget cho lành?
<CoconutCrab> đỡ tốn bw
 * n0bawk nghĩ bw trong nước thì ko ophải vấn đề
<CoconutCrab> có chứ
<CoconutCrab> bw của hanoilug xèm xèm 100 Mbit
<vubuntor112> nhiều
<n0bawk> vấn đề là wget vèo cái là xong
<CoconutCrab> giờ download từ mạng mình toàn 5Kb/s
<CoconutCrab> lol
<CoconutCrab> n0bawk: wget cả repo?
<n0bawk> wget phần nào cần lolz
<n0bawk> mình down trong nước phò cũng được 600k
<n0bawk> trong khi đó cái kia là server của fpt
<Stanley00> vubuntor112: chắc do tại xuất ra đó, khi chương trình bạn xuất ra, có thể terminal chưa hiện lên kịp, do đó bạn thấy lâu, trong khi thật sự thì chương trình của bạn đã chạy xong từ lâu rồi
<CoconutCrab> dùng rsync là nhanh nhất cho cái đấy rồi
 * CoconutCrab nghĩ vấn đề nằm ở virror
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor112> dạ
<vubuntor112> cho em hỏi em chạy cái bai4.cpp là đã chạy được nhưng giờ em thoát ra chạy lại thì nó lại báo lỗi
<vubuntor112> bai4.cpp:10:6: error: stray ‘\4’ in program bai4.cpp:10:6: error: stray ‘\10’ in program bai4.cpp:10:42: warning: null character(s) ignored [enabled by default] bai4.cpp:10:6: error: stray ‘\3’ in program bai4.cpp:10:47: warning: null character(s) ignored [enabled by default] bai4.cpp:10:6: error: stray ‘\20’ in program bai4.cpp:10:49: warning: null character(s) ignored [enabled by default] bai4.cpp:10:6: erro
<vubuntor112> còn cả dãy như thế nữa
<Stanley00> vubuntor112: bạn có thế post lên pastebin toàn bộ lỗi được không? post ở đây khó coi quá, link theo sau nè bạn
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor112> http://paste.ubuntu.com/737877/
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> vubuntor112: bạn dùng gì để code file cpp đó vậy?
<afterlastangel> haiz virror thì do máy, ổ cứng + đường truyền tất cả kết hợp lại hic hic
<afterlastangel> n0bawk: wget nó đâu so sánh được 2 file coi file nào cũ cái nào mới đã down rồi đâu :D.
<Stanley00> afterlastangel: ủa? sao mấy sn lại lôi cái virror qua đây bàn thế ạ?
<vubuntor112> em dùng gedit
<afterlastangel> Stanley00: tay Cooly tối nhậu xỉn thế nào hắn fdisk nguyên cái con mirror của fpt rồi, giờ phải sync lại từ đầu, hết 2TB dữ liệu
<vubuntor112> lần đầu thì chạy được một lượt rồi
<vubuntor112> giờ em thoat ra
<n2i> afterlastangel: Thật không sn?
<vubuntor112> chạy lại thì nó báo lỗi như thê
<Stanley00> vubuntor112: ơ, lạ vậy, thử dùng lệnh cat <file.cpp> thử xem, có lẽ file bị lỗi gì đó, không phải plain text
<afterlastangel> n2i: trên đây chém gió mà hỏi thật hay ko =))
<n2i> lol
<Stanley00> afterlastangel: ý em là sao mấy sn không bàn bên #vnluser mà qua bên này ấy ạ
<n2i> đúng đếch đỡ được =))
<vubuntor112> nó báo no such file or directory
<Stanley00> vubuntor112: "cd" tới thư mục đó chưa?
<afterlastangel> ặc
<afterlastangel> :-s
<vubuntor112> em để trong home mà
<vubuntor112> trong home folder ko cần phải "cd"?
<Stanley00> hở, vậy sao không cat được?
<nh0kk0nkut3> sao the ha standley?
<vubuntor112> được
<vubuntor112> em đánh sai tên
<vubuntor112> nhÆ°ng
<vubuntor112> nó ra những kí tự bậy bạ
<vubuntor112> ko  giống như khi em viết
<n2i> whois nh0kk0nkut3?
<Stanley00> nh0kk0nkut3: sao gì/
<Stanley00> vubuntor112: hì hì, vậy thử mở gedit rồi lưu lại lần nữa xem,
<vubuntor112> dạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor112: có thể do lúc lưu chọn sai encode đấy
<n2i> @@
<nh0kk0nkut3> stanley00: thay bao khong cat duoc cai gi ah?
<n2i> Stanley00: vubuntor112 girl or boy?
<Stanley00> n2i: biết chết liền ;)
<CoconutCrab> biết để làm gì
<n2i> Stanley00: ok, vậy chuẩn bị chết đi!
<nh0kk0nkut3> Standley: hix hoi phat lo lieu the?
<n2i> Ok, vậy thôi.
<Stanley00> nh0kk0nkut3: what? ứ hiểu nh0kk0nkut3 muốn nói gì luôn :-ss
 * Stanley00 dạo này đọc hiểu kém kinh khủng :((
<nh0kk0nkut3> Standley:
<nh0kk0nkut3> Stanley00 09:25:37 AM
<nh0kk0nkut3> hở, vậy sao không cat được?	
<n0bawk> afterlastangel: file nào mới nó có tên khác?
<nh0kk0nkut3> không cắt được cái gì?
<Stanley00> nh0kk0nkut3: lệnh "cat" á, lol
<vubuntor112> giờ thì nó được
<nh0kk0nkut3> "cat " à?
<n0bawk> wget down theo list và file nào chưa hoàn thành thì nó hoàn thành nốt, còn có rồi thì ko down
<Stanley00> nh0kk0nkut3: yup
<vubuntor112> boy:)
<nh0kk0nkut3> standley: haha nhưng ma standley đang làm ở đâu thế?
<afterlastangel> n0bawk: ơ vậy là sai rùi mấy file trong dists nó giống tên nhau hết á ;))
<afterlastangel> n0bawk: không dùng rsync thì mệt mỏi với thằng đó :D
<vubuntor112> thế làm sao lưu file mà khi chạy xong nó ko bị lỗi ?
<Stanley00> nh0kk0nkut3: đang làm "nhà báo", hint gõ "St" rồi nhấn tab cho nó lẹ :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor112: thường thì nó sẽ không bị vậy đâu, file chạy với file nguồn đâu liên quan gì nhau đâu
<nh0kk0nkut3> Stanley00: thanks! có vẻ mình đang thiếu nhiều thứ lắm. mà nhà báo dùng ubuntu  làm gì? chắc làm báo cntt ah?
<Stanley00> nh0kk0nkut3: báo gia đình :))
<nh0kk0nkut3> Stanley00: hông hiểu? =)) đang hỏi làm nghề gì và làm ở đâu?
<vubuntor112> Giờ em thoát ra chạy lại thì file lại bị hư rồi chạy thì báo lỗi lại :((
<Stanley00> nh0kk0nkut3: /me đang là sinh viên ở HCM và ăn bám gia đình :((
<vubuntor112> trong ubuntu thì dùng phần mềm gì để chạy c/ c++ là tốt nhất mấy anh?
<Stanley00> vubuntor112: thế, trong chương trình của bạn có động vào file nguồn không vậy?
<n0bawk> afterlastangel: với ubuntu mình chắc chắn là nó khác
<n0bawk> mỗi lần có update nó sẽ phải đánh số 1 2 3
<Stanley00> vubuntor112: theo mình thì geany hoặc codeblock hoặc anjuta đều được cả
<n0bawk> và update thì nó cũng có machanism rồi chỉ việc extract mấy cái file mata ra để xem gói nào cần down gói nào ko
<vubuntor112> em chỉ dùng g++ bai1.cpp -o bai1.cpp
<afterlastangel> n0bawk: uhm nhưng cái này đang sync cả cái mirror mà :D. nên phari chú ý cái thằng dists :P
<vubuntor112> rồi ./bai1.cpp
<n0bawk> s/machanism/mechanism/
<afterlastangel> eclipse đi =p~
<afterlastangel> aá»±c
<afterlastangel> -o bai1.o thôi
<vubuntor112> với cái time bai1.cpp thôi
<Stanley00> vubuntor112: ôi, thế thì phải rồi
<nh0kk0nkut3> vubuntor112: tình hình la gccvà  G++ thì phải
<afterlastangel> bạn làm vậy khác nào xóa luôn cái source cũ
<n0bawk> c/c++ có chạy được đâu
<n0bawk> afterlastangel: jc vẫn dùng wget kìa :3
<vubuntor112> em đọc hướng dẫn chạy thấy người ta dùng lệnh này mà
<n0bawk> rõ ràng wget đỡ tốn cpu cho cả thằng server và thằng client
<nh0kk0nkut3> Stanley00: mà cậu ơi, cái gcc với cai g++ dung thư viện như thế nào nhỉ?
<Stanley00> afterlastangel: eclise có gì hay vậy sn? mà thấy ai cũng khuyên thế nhỉ? /me không biết dùng thằng này. hic
<n2i> vubuntor112: nguồn cũng .cpp
<n0bawk> biên dịch c/c++ thì được
<afterlastangel> Stanley00: mở 1 cái tốn 300MB ram
<afterlastangel> =p~
<afterlastangel> =))
<afterlastangel> hay chỗ đó
<n2i> rồi exe cũng .cpp luôn?
<vubuntor112> hiểu rồi
<vubuntor112> :)
<n2i> tên file = nhau @@
<Stanley00> afterlastangel: sn lại đùa em rồi =))
<n0bawk> mình thấy cứ rờ mó đến nén với mã hoá là kiểu gì cũng ngốn 15-30% cpu lolz
<nh0kk0nkut3> Stanley00: cái conio.h không có đúng không nhỉ?
<afterlastangel> Stanley00: cái đó dùng trên chỗ nào cũng được không lăn tăn hệ điều hành, xài cho quen :D
<n0bawk> tự viết conio.h
<Stanley00> nh0kk0nkut3: à, muốn học C à? install glibc-doc rồi nghiên cứu đi :D
<n0bawk> trong đấy hàm getch() thì dùng get() hoặc cin, hoặc scan
<n0bawk> dễ ẹc
<n0bawk> :))
<C4NoC> GSTS thì lúc nào cũng dễ
<n0bawk> rồi cứ #include "conio.h" chạy phè phè
<n0bawk> viết cái hàm trong đó có mỗi cin mà ko dễ?
<Stanley00> afterlastangel: à, ra thế, em không phải dân coder nên chưa thấy cần thiết, mà hình như bên ngoài cũng toàn eclipse đúng không sn?
 * n2i chờ afterlastangel confirm :3
<n0bawk> void getch() { std::cin.get() }?
<n0bawk> thôi mình gà nhường chỗ cho các bạn trẻ
<n2i> :3
<Stanley00> n0bawk: getch() hình như không cần enter đúng hem sn?
<n2i> nh0kk0nkut3: xài conio.h làm zề?
<afterlastangel> n2i: nhục lắm hôm trước mình bật eclipse lên bị siêu nhân dùng vim chửi :(
<n0bawk> Stanley00: nhập bất kỳ
<n0bawk> tự viết lấy cũng đâu có khó
<nh0kk0nkut3> n2i: hehe đang nghiên cứu thôi, chứ quen code bên win rồ
<n0bawk> tự ché conio.h há há
<n2i> afterlastangel: =))
<n0bawk> thế là code ở đây cũng như nhau
<nh0kk0nkut3> n2i: mà chẳng phải coder nên chỉ hỏi cho biết thôi.
 * Stanley00 thấy bỏ quách conio.h luôn cho khỏe... haha
<n0bawk> afterlastangel: ờ, máy xịn dùng eclipse đi :))
<nh0kk0nkut3> Stanley00: mấy cái hàm tính toán sao không chạy được
<n0bawk> mình thấy eclipse làm giảm productive vãi
<n0bawk> lolz
<Stanley00> nh0kk0nkut3: ví dụ như...?
<n0bawk> lần trước mình có ái tutorial cho gcc ở đâu ấy nhỉ
<nh0kk0nkut3> Stanley00: nghe nói là thiếu thư viện, chẳng biết là ntn nào nữa
<n0bawk> vất cho các bạn trẻ đọc
<afterlastangel> haiz,
<Stanley00> n0bawk: kiếm lại rồi share đi ;)
<afterlastangel> bỏ tiền mua máy xịn làm gì
<nh0kk0nkut3> n0bawk: cái tutorial gcc nó bảo cài gói gì gì ấy
<n2i> gcc reference :3
<afterlastangel> giờ ngồi gõ terminal :((
<nh0kk0nkut3> n0bawk: chịu không vọc được
<afterlastangel> thôi tới giờ thăng đi code :D
<Stanley00> nh0kk0nkut3: như hàm nào hay phép toán nào vậy?
<n0bawk> http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/gccintro/
<bksupybot`> Title: An Introduction to GCC - Table of Contents (at www.network-theory.co.uk)
<n0bawk> cái này viết cho người ko biết gì nè
<n0bawk> ai biết rồi thì khỏi đọc
<n2i> network-theory :-/
 * n2i dở dở ương ương => đọc dở dở ương ương :3
<nh0kk0nkut3> Stanley00: bây h cho cái lệnh a = b+c; thì phải dùng thư vieenjgif hok?
<n2i> nh0kk0nkut3: ko cần, nhưng cũng nên
<nh0kk0nkut3> n2i: nên dùng cái gì?
<n2i> stdio.h or stdlib.h :3
<Stanley00> n0bawk: ờ, nhìn cũng được á, thanks sn
<n0bawk> lolz
<nh0kk0nkut3> thế cái conio.h trong gcc thì thay bằng cái gì?
<n0bawk> tự viết lấy conio.h
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> hoặc vất mợ nó đi
<Stanley00> nh0kk0nkut3: bỏ quách nó ra đi :))
<n0bawk> nó là win specific ếu phải standard
<nh0kk0nkut3> n0bawk: thế isotream.h?
<n2i> vubuntor112: xài conio.h làm gì?
<n0bawk> mà dùng win thì cũng ko cần conio.h :))
<Stanley00> nh0kk0nkut3: còn a=b+c; hình như đâu cần thêm cái gì đâu ta
<n0bawk> nh0kk0nkut3: oh shit
<n0bawk> thôi tự đọc đi
<nh0kk0nkut3> n0bawk: ???
<n2i> n0bawk: win cũng không cần conio.h +1
<n2i> nh0kk0nkut3: có hiểu include cái conio.h để làm chi không?
<nh0kk0nkut3> trong gcc có using std name spacing không?
<n0bawk> ếu có
<n0bawk> :))
<nh0kk0nkut3> n2i: không:d
<n2i> :3
<n2i> vậy thì bỏ nó đi ;)
<n2i> sang bên win cũng không cần conio.h
<n0bawk> mình cũng ếu biết name spacing là cái gì
<nh0kk0nkut3> n2i: nếu có thì đã không dùng từ cách đây mấy năm rồi
<n0bawk> -> thôi lặn
 * n0bawk <-- mù tin học
<nh0kk0nkut3> n0bawk: nhầm
 * n2i 'từ mấy năm' :(
<nh0kk0nkut3> n2i: =))
<n2i> nh0kk0nkut3: giờ code bên win vẫn xài conio.h?
<nh0kk0nkut3> n2i: hình như là không =))
<n0bawk> chắc máy móc thầy bảo include conio.h thì cũng include thôi
<n0bawk> ếu cần biết nó làm cái gì :))
<n2i> ;)
<nh0kk0nkut3> n0bawk: thì làm một cái file template rồi lấy đấy xài
<n0bawk> ko có conio.h là em ko sống được
<n0bawk> -> format linux
<nh0kk0nkut3> mấy năm rồi chưa sửa
<n0bawk> để tốn ổ cứng
<nh0kk0nkut3> n0bawk: =)) ổ cứng cho linux em để 200g lận
<n2i> vim: ff=unix :3
<n2i> nh0kk0nkut3: /me 20G :)
<nh0kk0nkut3> n0bawk: fomat thì lấy  đâu dữ liệu mà dùng?
 * n2i edit: 20G cho /
<nh0kk0nkut3> n2i: là như thế nào> hok hiếu?
<n2i> nh0kk0nkut3: làm gì mà những 200G vậy?
 * n0bawk cho 13G
<nh0kk0nkut3> mà trong này có ai làm webdesign không?
<n0bawk> dùng win cho sướng hố hố
 * n2i thấy nh0kk0nkut3 giàu HDD ghớm :3
<nh0kk0nkut3> n0bawk: =)) ta là người có điều kiện mà
<n0bawk> ồ
<nh0kk0nkut3> n2i: =))
<Stanley00> nhà có điều kiện luôn kìa =))
<nh0kk0nkut3> mà trong này có ai làm webdesign không?
 * n2i nh0kk0nkut3 đại ra có khác
<nh0kk0nkut3> có ai là webdesigner không?
<nh0kk0nkut3> hỏi tý
<nh0kk0nkut3> mènh code cái web mà nhìn xấu tệ
 * n2i -> lủi -> xó
<nh0kk0nkut3> n2i: ???
<nh0kk0nkut3> không có ai làm về php hay .net gì cả ah?
<C4NoC> ko
 * n2i thấy hình như font Ubuntu hiện tiếng Việt tốt rồi.
<n0bawk> ai kiếm được cuốn này ko?
<n0bawk> <nh0kk0nkut3> có ai là webdesigner không?                               [09:54]
<n0bawk> Valgrind 3.3 — Advanced Debugging and Profiling for GNU/Linux applications
<Stanley00> n0bawk: sn mà tìm không ra thì ai dám tìm ra chứ ;))
<nh0kk0nkut3> n2i: n2i đang làm ở đâu thế?
 * n2i mà đi làm thì có lẽ chẳng còn ngồi đây tám chuyện nữa.
<nh0kk0nkut3> =))
<nh0kk0nkut3> n2i: thế đang học ở đâu thế?
<nh0kk0nkut3> n2i: mà là boy hay girl thê?S
 * n2i no more info!
<nh0kk0nkut3> =))
<n2i> luser rule :)
<nh0kk0nkut3> n2i: thế học ở đâu cũng không được biết ah?
<n2i> nope
<vubuntor947> C4NoC: Ca Noc?
<C4NoC> :_/
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor947> C4NoC: cho me gui cai link nay voi
<C4NoC> :-/
<Stanley00> n2i: có luser rule nữa à? vậy mà lúc trước qua đó là bị lấy info liền :))
<nh0kk0nkut3> Stanley00:
<Stanley00> nh0kk0nkut3: ?
<nh0kk0nkut3> Stanley00: Stanley00 ơi, bay h đang gõ vim shutdown -r now
<nh0kk0nkut3> enter rôi
<vubuntor554> C4NoC: ok rồi, cảm ơn anh nhiều :)
<nh0kk0nkut3> Stanley00: nhưng quên mất mún vim shutdown -h now thì làm thế nào?
 * Stanley00 không biết dùng vim :(
<nh0kk0nkut3> thì sudo
<nh0kk0nkut3> Stanley00: ẹc nhầm
<C4NoC> vubuntor554, :)
<nh0kk0nkut3> Stanley00: sudo ấy
<nh0kk0nkut3> Stanley00: đang gõ restart mà mún hủy thì làm thế nao? đã enter rồi nhé, đang nhập pass ấy
<nh0kk0nkut3> Stanley00: nhanh lên máy sắp hết pin roài
<Stanley00> nh0kk0nkut3: có "now" thì hình như vô phương rồi
<nh0kk0nkut3> ctrl Z có được khoog?
<Stanley00> nh0kk0nkut3: thử với shutdown -c  xem
<nh0kk0nkut3> Stanley00: đang ở chỗ nhập mật khẩu mà
<Stanley00> thêm sudo nếu cần nha
<nh0kk0nkut3> đang chuẩn bị nhập pass mà
<Stanley00> à, đang ở chỗ đó à
<Stanley00> Ctrl C
<nh0kk0nkut3> uhm
<Stanley00> hoặc đóng luôn cái terminal đi
<nh0kk0nkut3> Stanley00: thế còn sudo shutdown -h 30
<nh0kk0nkut3> thì hủy kiểu gì?
<Stanley00> thì cũng ctrl C, hoặc shutdown -c á
<nh0kk0nkut3> mở cái termina khác hả?
<nh0kk0nkut3> Stanley00: ok thanks
<nh0kk0nkut3> xong roài
<nh0kk0nkut3> Stanley00: cũng hiểu hơn tý
<Stanley00> nh0kk0nkut3: np ;)
<nh0kk0nkut3> Stanley00: thôi máy hết pin shutdown đây
<Stanley00> nh0kk0nkut3: be
<Stanley00> nh0kk0nkut3: bye
<vubuntor039> C4NoC:  ok,, cài lại  òi anh
<C4NoC> vubuntor039, xong hết chưa em
<C4NoC> vubuntor039, có ổn ko?
<vubuntor039> h thì cài lại win k đến nỗi phải cài lại toàn bộ cả win lẫn ubuntu như trước nữa  :D
<vubuntor959> mình sử dụng bộ gõ ibus unikey trong linux mint
<vubuntor959> đánh tiếng việt bt trong firefox ...
<vubuntor959> nhưng trong libreoffice thì đánh chữ cũng không được luôn
<vubuntor959> mặc định font của libre office writer là FreeSeif
<vubuntor959> mình muốn chỉnh mặc định để đánh chữ việt nam
<vubuntor959> nhưng không biết làm ntn
<vubuntor959> ?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> vui vậy
<vubuntor959> sao ?
<C4NoC> đánh bình thường chứ sao
<vubuntor959> đánh chữ không ra
<C4NoC> ko ra chữ gì hết?
<vubuntor959> lúc ra thì đánh tiếng việt không hiển thị
<vubuntor959> không nhận chữ
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> hem bít
<vubuntor959> chỉ số và các ký tự khacs thôi
<C4NoC> thế do encoding
<C4NoC> hay gì đó
<C4NoC> chỉnh bộ gõ thế nào?
<vubuntor959> encoding là sao ?
<C4NoC> có để unicode ko?
<C4NoC> chỉnh trong ibus-unikey ấy
<vubuntor959> chỉnh bộ gõ unikey telex unicode
<C4NoC> để unicode mà đánh
<vubuntor959> đánh cũng không hiển thị được
<vubuntor959> còn khi mình cài đặt hay gỡ bỏ phần mềm trong synaptic
<vubuntor959> cứ bị lỗi
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> ubuntu mấy?
<vubuntor959> load không hết các file cần thiết
<vubuntor959> mình sử dụng linux mint 11
<vubuntor959> trong cập nhật hệ thống cũng vậy
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor959> nhắn quét cập nhật mà không hiển thị lên
<C4NoC> haiz, thế chịu, ráng mò :D
 * C4NoC ko xài mint 
<vubuntor959> căng nhỉ ==
<C4NoC> cứ mò đi
<C4NoC> mò nhìu mới giỏi
<C4NoC> hê hê
<vubuntor959> @@
<vubuntor959> mò cách nào giờ :(
<vubuntor594> có ai có link tải driver như card màn hình card sound ... cho linux mint không ?
<vubuntor670> em đang dùng U 11.10 với unity
<vubuntor670> và máy cũng đã cài gnome
<vubuntor670> mà giờ muốn chuyển sang gnome
<vubuntor670> mà em không biết chuyển như thế nào
<vubuntor670> có bác nào giúp e với
<Stanley00> vubuntor670: log out, chỗ đăng nhập có cái răng cưa
<Stanley00> chọn GNOME chỗ đó là OK
<vubuntor713> Anh chi nao cho em xin link huong dan su dung giao dien unity tren U 11.10 voi a
<n0bawk> .g unity ubuntu tutorial
<bkphenny> n0bawk: http://omgubuntu.co.uk/natty/
<bksupybot`> Title: OMG! Ubuntu!'s guide to Unity in 11.04 (at omgubuntu.co.uk)
<vubuntor713> thanks you so much!
<vubuntor793> co ai o day ko
<vubuntor793> cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor793> minh dang gap rac roi voi ubuntu
<vubuntor793> ma
<vubuntor793> ko co ai o day sao
<n0bawk> rắc rối sao?
<vubuntor793> minh update
<Stanley00> 5 dòng rồi mà vẫn chưa có câu hỏi chính... LOL
<vubuntor793> len 11.10
<vubuntor793> den luc no
<vubuntor793> den buoc
<vubuntor793> clean up
<vubuntor793> j do thi minh laij
<vubuntor793> tat may
<vubuntor793> di de di
<vubuntor793> hojc
<vubuntor793> bay h
<vubuntor793> ko the vao dc
<vubuntor793> giao dien
<vubuntor793> ma bat may len
<vubuntor793> no chi o mai trang thai
<vubuntor793> la
<n0bawk> có 2 máy ko?
<vubuntor793> booting system
<n0bawk> vubuntor793: cách nhanh nhất là cài lại
<vubuntor793> without full
<vubuntor793> network config
<vubuntor793> gi do thoi
<n0bawk> còn sửa thì cần skill + có nhiều thời gian tìm tò mầy mò :3
<vubuntor793> minh vua cho dia
<vubuntor793> 11.04
<vubuntor793> vao thi
<vubuntor793> thay mat het du lieu
<vubuntor793> roi hay sao ay
<n0bawk> ok
<Stanley00> vubuntor793: bạn có thể gõ hết câu rồi hãy enter được không?
<n0bawk> đang trong đĩa 11.04
<vubuntor793> vi ko thay con gi ca
<n0bawk> hay ở chỗ nào?
<vubuntor793> ok
<vubuntor793> vay bay h giu lieu cua t co con nua ko
<n0bawk> upgrade như thễ nào mà mất hết dữ liệu?
<vubuntor793> neu con thi backup ra bang cach nao day
<n0bawk> hmmm, đang ở trong đĩa 11.04
<n0bawk> thì vào terminal chạy lệnh
<n0bawk> df -h
<n0bawk> ko
<n0bawk> chạy lệnh sudo fdisk -l
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor793
<ubot2> vubuntor793: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor793> ban oi no ko ra gi ca
<n2i> hug :">
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor793> minh dang phai bat may bang cach cho dia 11.04
<vubuntor793> thi moi hien ra giao dien dc nhu the nay
<vubuntor793> dang dung  che do
<vubuntor793> try ubuntu ma
<n0bawk> vào terminal gõ
<n0bawk> sudo fdisk -l
<vubuntor793> http://paste.ubuntu.com/738069/
<vubuntor793> ok
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor793> tai luc nay cuong qua nen quen ko ghi sudo
<vubuntor793> du lieu co con ko ha ban
<vubuntor793> dot trc cai ubuntu minh da bi mat het du lieu roi
<n2i> vubuntor793: bình tĩnh nào
<vubuntor793> dot nay nua thi chet
<n2i> ko có lý do chi mà mất cả
<n2i> n0bawk: dòng Disk identifier nghĩa là gì anh?
 * n2i 0x000000000 một loạt 0 :3
<vubuntor793> da co ket qua chua a
<n2i> vubuntor793: thấy đẹp cả mà :3 vấn đề bây giờ là gì?
<vubuntor793> tuc la sao a
<Stanley00> n2i: không biết thì gúc đi, supporter gì mà không làm gương gì hết vậy? :))
<n2i> Stanley00: huh?
<vubuntor793> bay h phai lam gi a
 * n2i HDD cũng có vấn đề, mà kệ nó.
<n0bawk> vubuntor793: có bị làm sao đâu?
<n0bawk> n2i: 1 loạt 0 là sao?
<n2i> Disk indentifier 0x000000000 :3
<n0bawk> vubuntor793: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt
<n0bawk> vubuntor793: nó báo gì ko?
<n0bawk> Disk identifier: 0xf0b1ebb0
<n0bawk> n2i: dofng nay`?
<vubuntor793> ko bao gi ca
<n2i> n0bawk: dạ đúng
<n0bawk> vubuntor793: h cd /mnt
<n0bawk> vubuntor793: ls xem có thấy mấy cái file ở máy bạn ko
<vubuntor793> ko co gi ca
<n2i> Stanley00: ngại gúc lắm, đang xài gprs :3
<Stanley00> n2i: à, ra thế :))
<vubuntor793> chac la mat het du lieu roi
<vubuntor793> :((
<vubuntor793> thoi chi cho minh cach cuu cai may tinh cung duoc
<vubuntor793> chu du lieu thi ko cuu dc roi
<C4NoC> mất ếu gì
<n2i> vubuntor793: nó không mất đi, mà chỉ chuyển từ dạng này sang dạng khác thôi :3
<vubuntor793> tom lai la cho minh cau tra loi cu the duoc ko a
<Stanley00> vubuntor793: thứ nhất, nếu bạn cứ khăng khăng mất dữ liệu thì cứ format cài lại hết từ đầu vậy, cứu gì nữa
<vubuntor793> the nhung
<n2i> vubuntor793: vấn đề gặp phải là?
<Stanley00> vubuntor793: thứ 2, mọi người đang nói cho bạn biết là dữ liệu không thể mất, chắc bạn nhầm gì đó thôi
<vubuntor793> moi nguoi co ai huong dan minh gi dau
<vubuntor793> vang vang
<vubuntor793> the bay h lam gi tiep a
<vubuntor793> tai minh so mat du lieu qua roi
<vubuntor793> :((
<Stanley00> vubuntor793: mở gparted lên, chọn device là sda, chụp hình lại rồi post lên thử xưm
<Stanley00> *xem*
<vubuntor793> gparted
<vubuntor793> o dau vay
<Cooly> vubuntor793: bỏ đĩa vào, boot vào livecd, mount ổ đĩa cần backup vào, copy dữ liệu sang ổ đĩa an toàn, rồi muốn quậy phá gì đó cũng ko mất
<Stanley00> gõ window, gparted, enter :-ss
<vubuntor793> minh thay roi
<vubuntor793> nhung chup xong thi post kieu gi day
<n2i> vubuntor793: www.imagesk.com
<n2i> up lên đó rồi post link qua đây
<vubuntor793> http://www.imagesk.com/?i=T3NfFnxm.png
<Stanley00> bình thường mà ta, trừ cái swap to khiếp
 * n2i fdisk -l phọt ra Disk identifier 0x00000000 => parted không nhận ra bảng phân vùng :3
<n2i> Stanley00: nhiêu?
<Stanley00> n2i: 000eab thì phai
<vubuntor793> the nhung bay h lay du lieu bang cach nao a
<Stanley00> n2i: cái đó nghe nói chỉ có win mới dùng mà, linux và grub đâu có dùng đâu :D
<C4NoC> vubuntor793, muốn lấy dữ liệu ở cái gì?
<C4NoC> vubuntor793, nó thấy partition rồi kìa
<vubuntor793> o may ay
<C4NoC> mở nautilus lên
<Stanley00> vubuntor793: đang suy nghĩ coi tại sao lúc nãy bạn không "ls" được
<C4NoC> mount mấy cái ổ đó lên
<C4NoC> muốn lấy gì thì lấy
<C4NoC> sao cứ phải xoắn
<vubuntor793> o man hinh co lay dc ko
<n2i> Stanley00: nghe biểu thế, nhưng cũng chưa hiểu tại sao parted lại báo lỗi với bảng phân vùng.
<vubuntor793> huong dan tu tu cu the dc ko
<C4NoC> vubuntor793, mở nautilus lên
<Stanley00> n2i: đồi thằng khác thử chưa? fdisk chẳng hạn?
<n2i> Stanley00: fdisk ok
<Stanley00> n2i: vậy thì lấy fdisk mà chia, thằng nào không chia được thì vất đi :))
<vubuntor793> no co may cai nautilus
<vubuntor793> the nay chon cai nao dc
<n0bawk> vubuntor793: ko thấy gì hả?
<n2i> vubuntor793: thấy mấy ổ đĩa ở bên trái không? nhấn vào hết :3
<n0bawk> mình thấy vẫn còn nguyên mà :3
 * n2i đi ăn cơm thoai
<vubuntor388> Bây giờ mới cài được bộ gõ tiếng Việt, mấy anh chỉ cách em thêm font với ạ!!
<Stanley00> vubuntor388: thích font gì thì lên Software center mà cài thôi ;)
<vubuntor823> swap
<vubuntor823> cho minh hoi la
<vubuntor823> de bao nhie thi vua
<Stanley00> vubuntor823: diễn đàn bàn nhiều lắm rồi, không thích đọc thì 2xRAM
<vubuntor388> Em tìm thấy rồi, dùng chương trình font manager, copy font cần cài vào thư mục nào đó, set thư mục scan font trong font manager tới thư mục đó ^^
<vubuntor823> con ai ko
<vubuntor823> vay
<vubuntor215> cho mình hỏi là ubuntu 11.10 đã có tích hợp sẵn các phần mềm nào ?
<vubuntor215> khi cài đặt ubuntu thì có cần phải có mạng  không tại nhà mình chưa có mạng =="
<vubuntor215> mới chuyển qua dùng ubuntu nên còn newbie :d
<Stanley00> vubuntor215: bạn cứ lấy file ISO về, burn ra USB, rồi test thử đi, chứ nhiều quá, ít ai biết hết lắm bạn à
<vubuntor215> cho mình hỏi thêm là ubuntu 11.10 đã có tích hợp sẵn ứng dụng văn phòng như openoffice hay libreoffice chưa ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor215: uhm, ít nhất hỏi thế còn trả lời được, có
<Stanley00> vubuntor215: nhưng ngặt nhất là không có bộ gõ tiếng việt
<vubuntor215> ủa ?
<vubuntor215> mình nghe là có cài sẵn ibus unikey mà ?
<vubuntor215> còn font chữ thì sao ?
<vubuntor215> có đầy đủ font hay tự mình tải các gói về rồi install ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor215: chỉ có một số font unicode thôi
<Stanley00> bạn nghe nói có sẵn unikey ở đâu vậy?
<vubuntor215> cơ bản thì đã ổn định chưa ?
<vubuntor215> thì mình nghe nói là bản ubuntu 11.10 có sẵn ibus unikey rồi
<Stanley00> vubuntor215: chắc bạn nghe nhầm đó, nó chỉ có sẵn trong kho thôi, còn muốn dùng thì phải cài vào
<vubuntor215> Từ phiên bản Ubuntu 9.10 thì IBus được cài mặc định. Bạn có thể bỏ qua bước này
<vubuntor215> mình đọc trên tài liệu ubuntu diễn đàn
<Stanley00> vubuntor215: đó là ibus, không phải ibus-unikey
<Stanley00> 2 cái khác nhau bạn à ;0
<vubuntor215> khác nhau là sao bạn ?
<vubuntor215> với win thì mình lên mạng search các phần mềm về đuôi exe để cài đặt
<vubuntor215> còn với ubuntu thì mới kiếm các file cài đặt deb các phần mềm như codes nghe nhạc... ở đâu vậy ?
<vubuntor215> các phần mềm cần thiết cơ bản để giải trí và văn phòng cho học sinh sinh viên thôi :D
<Stanley00> cài offline thì hơi vất vả đấy, chờ tí nhá
<Stanley00> vubuntor215: bạn tham khảo link này nhà
<vubuntor215> mình cần các bản deb để về cài bằng tay cũng được :D
<vubuntor215> hôm qua cài linux mint nhưng mà khi update phần mềm hay synaptic thì có lỗi không hoàn thành hết được
<vubuntor215> vậy nên hôm nay mới thử chuyển qua ubuntu :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor215: nhà không có mạng thì làm sao nó update được
<Stanley00> à mà không có mạng thì xài mint là một ý hay đó, quên mất thằng này, nó có sẵn mấy chương trình giải trí rồi, khỏi phải lo nữa
<vubuntor215> nhà chưa có mạng
<vubuntor215> phải ra net
<vubuntor215> nên mình cần các gói deb để tải về cài đặt bằng tay :D
<Stanley00> muốn cài offline thì đọc cái link mình đưa lúc nãy đi
<vubuntor215> link nào bạn ?
<vubuntor215> mình có thấy đâu ?
<Stanley00> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<bksupybot`> Title: InstallingSoftware - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> oops, sorry bạn, quên paste...
<vubuntor215> àk cho mình hỏi phân loại natty oneinic hay mat... là sao bạn ?
<vubuntor215> mình không hiểu
<vubuntor215> lên search deb tải về
<vubuntor215> mà cho 3 cái bản
<vubuntor215> bản này dung lượng cũng giống nhau
<vubuntor215> chỉ khác là natty oneinic hay loại j` đó à?
<GeekComp> ờ
<GeekComp> tên nó mang tính biểu tượng thui
<GeekComp> nó chỉ số hiệu version đó mà
<GeekComp> vubuntor388: ?
<vubuntor215> các bản đó cũng giống nhau hả bạn ?
<vubuntor215> mình cài đặt bản nào cũng ok à ?
<GeekComp> ko
<GeekComp> nó ko giống nhau
<vubuntor215> mình thấy dung lượng ngang nhau mà
<GeekComp> bản nào cũng giống thì nó ra version làm gì
<vubuntor215> vậy thì nên cài bản nào ?
<Stanley00> nó giồng như xp, 7 và 8 vậy đó
<vubuntor215> à =="
<vubuntor215> vậy với ubuntu 11.10 thì cài bản nào vậy bạn ?
<GeekComp> oneric
<vubuntor215> ukm
<vubuntor215> tks bạn nhiều nha
<vubuntor215> :D
<vubuntor338> có ai không ạ?
<vubuntor338> em cài ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor338> xong update
<vubuntor338> cài super boot manager
<vubuntor338> xong chỉnh theme
<vubuntor338> xong ubuntu của em hết boot
<vubuntor338> super boot manager vẫn hoạt động bình thường
<vubuntor338> nhưng lúc boot vào ubuntu, nó dừng lại ở chỗ Pulse Audio gì gì đó
<vubuntor338> xong cứ nhấp nháy nhấp nháy
<vubuntor338> và không vào được
<vubuntor338> hic
<ubuntu_fanboy> bó tay, chưa cài trên u 11.10
<qwebirc12883> n2i: này thím, khi cài u k tạo vùng swap có được k?
<CoconutCrab> qwebirc12883: cứ tạo vùng swap dung lượng
<CoconutCrab> khoảng bằng RAM
<CoconutCrab> :)
<qwebirc12883> tạo gấp đôi òi
<CoconutCrab> gấp đôi cũng được
<qwebirc12883> nhưng mà cài xong nghĩ, nếu k k tao thì cso sao k nhỉ
<qwebirc12883> :)
<CoconutCrab> trong trường hợp hết ram thì sẽ đứng máy
<qwebirc12883> thế cái đó là để hỗ trợ ram ha
 * qwebirc12883 mù IT
<CoconutCrab> ừm, hết ram nó sẽ đẩy bớt ra đĩa cứng, dọn chỗ ram
<qwebirc12883> hmm, cài ubuntu lên máy 1 người nhưng họ để dung lượng có 6g, đã tạo swap mất 1g, cài xong thấy chạy ổn
<CoconutCrab> cũng được
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu chạy mất tầm 4 gb là được
<qwebirc12883> nhưng cài xong òi lại nghĩ, nếu k tao thi nó thế nào, nên hỏi thui
<qwebirc12883> :)
<CoconutCrab> nếu không cài lăng nhăng thêm nhiêu
<vubuntor338> <vubuntor338> em cài ubuntu 11.10 [19:50] <vubuntor338> xong update
<vubuntor338> <vubuntor338> cài super boot manager [19:50] <vubuntor338> xong chỉnh theme [19:50] <vubuntor338> xong ubuntu của em hết boot [19:50] <vubuntor338> super boot manager vẫn hoạt động bình thường [19:51] <vubuntor338> nhưng lúc boot vào ubuntu, nó dừng lại ở chỗ Pulse Audio gì gì đó [19:51] <vubuntor338> xong cứ nhấp nháy nhấp nháy [19:51] <vubuntor338> và không vào được
<CoconutCrab> what?
<CoconutCrab> superboot manager là cái gì...
 * qwebirc12883 cài ubuntu hem thấy cái đó bao h :-/
<vubuntor338> cái để tạo theme cho grub ấy
<vubuntor338> nó dùng burg để thay cho grub
<vubuntor338> http://www.google.com.vn/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=super+boot+manager
<vubuntor998> cho mình hỏi cài đặt ibus unikey mà không có mạng thì cài đặt bằng tay ntn ?
<Stanley00> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<bksupybot`> Title: InstallingSoftware - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> phần ofline install
<vubuntor998> tải về hả bạn ?
<vubuntor998> link nào vậy ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor998: vào đọc sẽ rõ
<vubuntor998> tks bạn
<n2i> .g ibus-unikey google code
<bkphenny> n2i: http://code.google.com/p/ibus-unikey/
<bksupybot`> Title: ibus-unikey - Vietnamese IM Engine for ibus - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<vubuntor222> co ai ko xin hoi 1 cai'
<vubuntor222> alo
<ubuntu_fanboy> hoi di ban
<vubuntor222> minh cia 11.10 ve ma ko the keo or re may cai table dc
<vubuntor222> ko co j lun
<vubuntor222> la sao @_@
<n2i> huh?
<n2i> vẽ mà không rê kéo gì được?
<n2i> vẽ gì? ở đâu?
<vubuntor222> chi co dung cai man` hinh thoi!
<ubuntu_fanboy> mấy cái bàn à?
<vubuntor222> ko co ve!
<vubuntor222> tab
<vubuntor222> vao` cai j do la no ko cho tat
<ubuntu_fanboy> bạn mô tả mơ hồ quá
<vubuntor222> nay nhe'
<vubuntor222> de minh ke lai tu` dau`
<vubuntor222> minh cai` ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor222> cai` xong thi danh' password dang` hoang`
<vubuntor222> khi vao` thi` no hien hin`h nen`
<vubuntor222> ko co cai j lun moi ghe
<vubuntor222> vay la sao troi`
<vubuntor222> minh` co vao` app de update
<vubuntor222> update xong van vay
<ubuntu_fanboy> chắc ccsm vô hiệu unity rồi
<vubuntor222> ko co'
<vubuntor222> vay fai lam` sao ????
<ubuntu_fanboy> không có thanh ứng dụng bên tay trái luôn hả bạn
<ubuntu_fanboy> có thanh panel ở phía trên ko?
<vubuntor222> ko co j lun
<ubuntu_fanboy> bạn nói ko có cái gì luôn nghĩa là sao?
<vubuntor222> co panel
<ubuntu_fanboy> chỉ có màn hình nền với panel phía trên thôi hả
<vubuntor222> ben trai' ko co j!
<vubuntor222> uh
<vubuntor222> ma ko hien thi cho? shutdown!
<vubuntor222> ko hien thi ket noi internet lun
<n2i> vubuntor222: logout ra đi, chọn ubuntu classic
<ubuntu_fanboy> làm như thế này
<ubuntu_fanboy> bạn chắc có cài ccsm rồi chứ
<vubuntor222> minh` fai bam' Ctrl+Alt+Del moi out dc
<vubuntor222> ccsm ???
<ubuntu_fanboy> compiz setting manager đó
<vubuntor222> compiz do ak
<vubuntor222> co vao` dc cai j dau ma cai`
<vubuntor222> bat cai' tab nao` la ko the close or keo' di dau dc
<ubuntu_fanboy> vậy máy bạn ko đủ chạy unity 3D
<ubuntu_fanboy> bạn chuyển về unity 2d thử
<vubuntor222> VGA 512 ma`
<ubuntu_fanboy> uhm,
<vubuntor222> minh` ko cap nhat dc cai Driver cua  cai VGA lun
<ubuntu_fanboy> bạn thử log out ra chọn unity 2d thử xem
<vubuntor222> @_@
<vubuntor222> ntn nhi!
<ubuntu_fanboy> ở màn hình đăng nhập có cái bánh răng
<ubuntu_fanboy> bạn nhấp vào đó chọn
<vubuntor222> minh log out xong no chi cho minh` cai reset voi shutdown!
<ubuntu_fanboy> bạn để ý sẽ thấy cai bánh răng ở gần khung đăng nhập
<vubuntor222> ok
<vubuntor222> de minh test
<vubuntor222> neu 2D vay minh` co' su dung dc cube ko nhu!
<ubuntu_fanboy> unity không bật đc cube bạn à
<vubuntor222> @_@
<vubuntor222> zzz
<ubuntu_fanboy> bạn từ ubuntu nào chuyển lên vậy
<vubuntor222> vay ban cai` ubuntu may ???
<vubuntor222> ko co chuyen
<vubuntor222> minh` cai` ma`
<ubuntu_fanboy> từ ubuntu 11.04 là không xài dc cube rồi
<vubuntor222> ak
<ubuntu_fanboy> muốn xài cube thì bạn phải cài giai diện gnome classic
<vubuntor222> chac xai` cai 10.10 wa
<ubuntu_fanboy> tùy bạn
<vubuntor970> các bạn cho mình hỏi nên cài dns hay dhcp trước nhỉ
<vubuntor970> có thể giúp mình dc ko
<Stanley00> vubuntor970: cài làm dns server và dhcp server ấy hả bạn?
<vubuntor970> uh
<Stanley00> vubuntor970: thứ tự trước sau khác nhau có vấn đề gì à?
<vubuntor970> mình phải cài dns,dhcp, samba, web server mà chưa biết bắt đầu từ đâu
<nobawk> :3
<Stanley00> tưởng trước hay sau nó có lỗi gì chứ, theo /me thì thứ tự không quan trọng, cái nào trước cũng được
<nobawk> .g dns server ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers
<bksupybot`> Title: Servers - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> chắc samba, web server, dhcp dễ
<nobawk> còn dns thì hơi mệt :3
<nobawk> nên dùng cái ldap luôn quản lý cho tiện
<vubuntor970> tất cả cài trên một server được ko bạn
<tux|lion> được
 * tux|lion chẳng biết gì về sẹc vơ =)
<vubuntor970> khi mình cài dhcp
<vubuntor970> làm đúng như cách trên mạng
<vubuntor970> vào các file cấu hình
<vubuntor970> vậy mà ko có gì thay đổi
<nobawk> nếu muốn dùng cho production system thì nên đọc hiểu 1 chút
<nobawk> vubuntor970: ko có gì thay đổi là như lào?
<vubuntor970> là ko cấp phát được địa chỉ
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> thế chắc có cái gì đó chưa chuẩn :3
<vubuntor970> phiên bản của mình là 10.4
<nobawk> bạn nên học cách debug
<nobawk> khi 1 cái service nào đó ko có work
<nobawk> .g dhcp server ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server
<bksupybot`> Title: dhcp3-server - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor970> tài liệu đó mình đã xem
<tux|lion> vubuntor970: có hiểu được nhiêu phần
<tux|lion> vubuntor970: làm đi làm lại bao nhiêu lần rồi ?
<vubuntor970> nhưng trong etc của mình nó ko có file dhcp3/dhcpd.config
<tux|lion> vubuntor970: ...
<vubuntor970> mà thay vào đó là dhcp/dhcpd.config
<vubuntor970> vậy có phải phiên bản của mình chưa update dhcp3
<tux|lion> vubuntor970: cố gắng đọc hiểu đi
<n2i> máy móc quá :3
<vubuntor970> bạn có thể dành thời gian chỉ cho mình với được không
<vubuntor970> xung quanh mình chẳng có ai để hỏi
<tux|lion> vubuntor970: bạn có thể dành thời gian đọc tài liệu để hiểu vấn đề không ?
<vubuntor970> bạn có thể share cho mình một chút tài liệu chuẩn được ko
<nobawk> vubuntor970: dùng cái dhcp/dhcpd.config đó
<nobawk> tài liệu chuẩn thì chắc qua trang của dhcp
<n2i> tux|lion: ;) ném!
<nobawk> vubuntor970: cấu hình client như thế nào và sao biết là ko được?
<vubuntor970> mình thấy ở server ko thay đổi địa chỉ theo dải đã cấu hình
<vubuntor970> nên ko kiểm tra client
<vubuntor738> Mình cài đặt CHM viewer qua software center thì báo lỗi This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Futhermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<vubuntor738> các bạn có biết cách nào fix ko vậy
<n2i> vubuntor738: ngoài software center còn chạy chương trình cài đặt nào khác không?
<vubuntor738> ko có
<vubuntor738> mình cài thử = apt-get cugn ko dc
<vubuntor901> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor901> mình cài ubuntu bằng cái wubi
<vubuntor901> nhưng sao mình cài những plugin hay phần mềm thì chạy gần xog lại báo lỗi là sao bạn
<vubuntor165> em mới tìm hiểu ubuntu
<vubuntor833> hok ai giúp được sao
<n2i> sao lắm vubuntor vậy :3
<tux|lion> lulz
 * n2i đang may áo :3 mọi người chắc đang bận, chờ chút đi @@
<vubuntor165> các anh chị có thể chỉ cho em cách học cách đọc tài liệu như thế nào được không ạ
<nobawk> vubuntor165: server thay đổi là sao?
<nobawk> nhầm
<nobawk> cái bạn kia cấu hình dhcp server mà cái server mà cũng đặt dhcp thì :-s
<tux|lion> vubuntor165: try, failed -> try -> failed -> try -> ...
<nobawk> đúng là nhiều chuyện hài
<vubuntor165> ôi có chị nào hiểu dc em bây giờ ko ạ
<n2i> vubuntor165: hiểu được em? :-/
<vubuntor165> em thấy ubuntu khó thế, nản quá
<vubuntor273> bực vãi cái ubuntu này
<vubuntor273> nhận card VGA rồi mà đéo nhận đc ram share
<vubuntor273> đc share ram chứ !
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> vubuntor165: tại sao xài ubuntu?
<n2i> vubuntor273: cậu nữa
<vubuntor273> vì dùng quen
<nobawk> vubuntor165: ở đây toàn gay làm ếu gì có chị mà gọi
<n2i> uhuh
<vubuntor165> ở lớp em học môn này
<nobawk> hò hò
<n2i> vubuntor165: không đọc nổi tài liệu à?
<n2i> không đọc nổi forum à?
<vubuntor165> toàn con trai hết ạ
<n2i> vubuntor165: uhuh
<nobawk> chắc phải cài phê đô ra
<vubuntor273> mà bực cái VGA share ram
<nobawk> thì?
<vubuntor273> mới mua về quên chưa xem có phải thuộc dòng đc hỗ trợ hay ko
<nobawk> dùng mấy ứng dụng bình thường htì cần gì ram to cho VGA?
<nobawk> thấy có bạn bảo fedora được cấu hình sẵn
<nobawk> còn ubuntu muốn có chắc tự làm :))
<vubuntor273> thì điều đó thì dĩ nhiên
<vubuntor273> nhưng điều cần nhất là làm sao cho nó nhận hết
<vubuntor273> hết share ram !
<nobawk> để làm gì?
<nobawk> card gì?
<vubuntor273> nếu sử dụng modul 8xx
<vubuntor273> h61
<nobawk> h61?
<vubuntor273> intel h61 ấy mà
<nobawk> intel h61?
<vubuntor273> tên chip main onboard của asus ấy mà
<vubuntor273> tải điều đơn giản là có dùng cpu có tích hợp sẵn GPU rồi
<vubuntor273> cho nên mới dùng share ram
<vubuntor165> em chào các anh
<vubuntor273> theo mình thì hình như phải cấu hình trong file gì ta
<nobawk> lolz
<vubuntor273> tự nhiên quên ngang !
<nobawk> thế thì liên quan gì đến share ram ở đây?
<vubuntor273> quan trọng là phải cho nó hiểu mình mình đang dùng VGA share ram
<vubuntor273> của intel
<nobawk> mình ko hiểu cái ý nghĩa share ram ở đây là gì
<nobawk> còn về hybrid graphic
<nobawk> thì mình chưa thấy hybrid graphic cho 2 card intel bao h
<nobawk> nếu là 1 card ati và 1 card intel
<nobawk> hay 1 nvidia 1 card intel
<nobawk> thì vào đây mà xem
<nobawk> http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/
<bksupybot`> Title: Linux Hybrid Graphics (at linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com)
<kid__> a
<kid__> bksupybot`: ping\
<kid__> bksupybot`: ping
<nobawk> thôi đi ngủ
 * nobawk lăn ra chết
<nobawk> à quên, linux hình như ko thể reallocate bộ nhớ cho card graphic như windows :3
<vubuntor273> share ram thay vì dùng ram ngay trên card VGA để những lưu trữ dữ liệu đc xuất ra màn hình thì mình để vào ram để lưu trữ thôi mà
<nobawk> ờ, thế thì hình như trong linux bạn ko thay đổi được
<nobawk> nếu máy bạn có hỗ trợ tính năng đó thì vào bios mà chỉnh lại
<nobawk> làm như thế cũng chẳng tốt đẹp gì
<nobawk> vì video ram cần tốc độ nhanh hơn hiều ram thường -> cũng chỉ là giải pháp cho con nhà nghèo
<nobawk> muốn xịn thì nên mua card video có nhiều video ram
<nobawk> mình thì mình tắt béng cái share ram đi
<nobawk> dùng đến ram là chậm vl
<vubuntor273> ừm cái đó thì chỉnh trong bios
<vubuntor273> nhưng mình chỉnh rồi
<nobawk> vậy thôi sao phải kêu la?
<nobawk> thôi kệ bố nó, chỉnh rồi mà nó ko dùng thì là tốt chứ sao :))
<vubuntor273> mà ubuntu nó vẫn không nhận đc 1G4 ram  của mình share cho CGA
<vubuntor273> VGA
<nobawk> như mình là mình ếu bao h mua card mà share ram làm gì
<nobawk> muốn ngon thì mua card có video ram xịn
<nobawk> đừng dùng ram thường làm share ram làm gì
<nobawk> vì nó cũng chẳng hiệu quả là mấy
<nobawk> ram to thì để cache chạy chương trình nặng còn hơn lolz
<vubuntor273> giờ ddram3 với GPU trên 1500 GH thì ok rồi
<nobawk> ok ở đây là ý gì?
<nobawk> RAM cho GPU là loại đặc biệt đó
<vubuntor273> cpu giờ chứ phải cpu hồi lần ko6 kết hợp GPU đâu mà lo nó chậm
<nobawk> bạn ko so với ram cho cpu được đâu
<nobawk> đó chỉ là giải pháp chữa cháy thôi
<nobawk> cũng chẳng có gì hay đâu
<nobawk> nên tốt nhất là bạn nên tắt béng cái share ram đi :))
<vubuntor273> đến một lúc ram của máy tính sẽ nhanh như vậy thôi
<nobawk> chẳng có 1 lúc nào cả
<vubuntor273> mình bật share ram lên OC lên chạy game nào cũng bườn tất
<nobawk> chỗ nào cần nhanh thì người ta làm nhanh
<nobawk> chỗ nào nhanh quá mà ko làm gì thì người ta chẳng làm nhanh làm gì
<nobawk> tắt share ram đi chạy ko mượt?
<vubuntor273> chỉ là onboard thôi chứ chưa dùng tới của nvidia hay là ati gi hết
<vubuntor273> ừm
<vubuntor273> tắt share ram đi chạy ko6 mượt
<nobawk> chẳng qua là do thiếu graphic ram nên nó giật giật
<nobawk> chứ nhét vào video ram nó sẽ khác :))
<vubuntor273> thì dĩ nhiên
<nobawk> nói tóm lại share ram chỉ là chữa cháy
<nobawk> thích dùng đồ ngon thì đừng bao h mua card share ram làm gì
<vubuntor273> chữa cháy khi máy chậm
<nobawk> dùng graphic on chip thì lúc nào cần tiết kiệm điện
<vubuntor273> chứ máy nhanh thì nó ko còn đc xem là chữa cháy nữa
<nobawk> còn oc rồi dùng graphic on chip + share ram thì đúng là vô đối
<vubuntor273> tương lai máy tính là dùng share ram đấy
<nobawk> vì chẳng đạt được mục đích gì
<nobawk> đồ hoạ cũng lởm
<nobawk> máy nóng
<nobawk> tốn điện
<nobawk> mà mục tiêu của on-chip graphic là tiết  kiệm điện
<vubuntor273> máy nóng thì nâng cấp tản nhiệt
<nobawk> đỡ nóng máy lolz
<vubuntor273> có GPU thì # so với thới trước
<nobawk> mua cái card xịn = cái tản nhiệt?
<vubuntor273> thời
<vubuntor273> :/
<nobawk> ồ bạn ko biết là ở đâu mà dự đoán được cả tương lai máy tính
<vubuntor273> mai mốt dùng ddram 5
<nobawk> mình học dốt, nhưng mình biết là video ram là 1 loại video đặc biệt mà muốn hiệu năng cao thì phải dùng loại đặc biệt
<vubuntor273> xem thì biết liền
<nobawk> còn dùng mấy loại ba lăng nhăng thì cũng vẫn chậm thôi
<nobawk> và thiên hướng là người ta sẽ dùng những loại đặc biệt
<nobawk> kể cả có ddram 10 đi nữa
<vubuntor273> tần số càng cao thì tốc độ càng nhanh
<nobawk> thì việc truy suất dữ liệu ở ram ngoài so với  on-chip ram cũng sẽ vẫn chậm hơn nhiều
<nobawk> và như vậy việc xử lý đồ hoạ chậm đi
<vubuntor273> giống như thác nước trên cao chảy mạnh hơn thác nước dưới thấp
<nobawk> -> cho những người thích share ram như bạn thì ok
<nobawk> cho những người thích hiệu năng như mình thì mình nói luôn là nó như sh!t
<nobawk> vubuntor273: tần số càng cao hoạt động càng nhanh, càng tốn nhiều điện càng toả nhiều nhiệt -> hệ thống càng có khả năng ko ổn định
<nobawk> và chóng vất đi hơn
<nobawk> sao intel ko sản xuất chip 4G đi
<nobawk> mà từ 3G chuyển xuống 2G
<nobawk> thậm chí là xuống còn 1GHz
<nobawk> sao ko làm mẹ nó con cpu 10GHz đi chạy cho sướng
<vubuntor273> chưa chắc tần số càng cao là đã tốn điện
<nobawk> cái tư tưởng tần số càng cao hoạt động càng nhanh đã lỗi thời
<nobawk> vubuntor273: bạn nói thế chỉ càng chứng tỏ bạn ko hiểu gì về điện tử
<vubuntor273> cũng như chưa chắc dùng nhiều ic tích hợp là tốn nhiều điện
<nobawk> (mình nói câu này bao h ta)
<vubuntor273> ở một mức cân sứng nào đó thì mới gọi là nhanh
<vubuntor273> sứng = xứng
<nobawk> ờ thôi tùy theo bạn nghĩ
<nobawk> mình ếu quan tâm :))
<vubuntor273> đến một lúc bạn sẽ quan tâm thôi
<vubuntor273> bb
<tux|lion> Lại tay thanghoaikg roài
<tux|lion> học được tí điện tử ra oai
<tux|lion> =)
<nobawk> nó là thằng thanghoaikg đó hả
<nobawk> ôi vãi
<tux|lion> nobawk: =)
<nobawk> lại chọc vào tổ kiến lửa :3
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-15
<vubuntor319> anh cho em hoi cach cai cau hinh wifi
<vubuntor319> e dung ubuntu ban 10.04
<Stanley00> vubuntor319: bạn thử bằng net manager chưa? nhấp phải vào biểu tượng mạng á
<vubuntor319> tren thanh tap ha anh?
<Stanley00> uhm, thanh panel trên cùng á
<vubuntor319> e nhap roi nhung ko co hien thi mang wifi nao
<vubuntor319> mang day thi van bat binh tuong
<vubuntor319> vay la do nguyen gi vay anh
<Stanley00> vubuntor319: vậy chắc chưa nhận driver card wifi rồi
<vubuntor319> cai nhu the nao vay anh?
<vubuntor319> e  moi su dung ubuntu nen
<vubuntor319> cung ko biet cach ssu dung cho lam
<Stanley00> vubuntor319: bạn thử mở addition driver lên xem có driver mạng trong đó không?
<vubuntor319> mo o dau vay anh?
<vubuntor319> e thay chi co hardware driver
<vubuntor319> thoi
<Stanley00> mình cũng chẳng nhớ nữa, thôi mở terminal và gõ "jockey-gtk " đi
<vubuntor319> no search xong roi
<vubuntor319> nhung ko co ket qua gi ca
<vubuntor319> !
<Stanley00> hmm, kiểu này thì mình thua rồi, chắc khoảng trưa trưa hoặc tối bạn vào lại, lúc đó có mấy sn có thể giúp bạn đấy
<vubuntor319> ok
<vubuntor105> giup em  loi khi nang  cap u10.04 len 11 " Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xulrunner-1.9.2/xulrunner-1.9.2_1.9.2.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80] Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox-gnome-support_3.6.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80] Failed to fetch http:/
<Stanley00> vubuntor105: bạn có thể paste bin nó lên được không, post thế này chả nhìn gì được
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor105> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xulrunner-1.9.2/xulrunner-1.9.2_1.9.2.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<vubuntor105> tiep
<vubuntor105> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox-gnome-support_3.6.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<Stanley00> vubuntor105: làm ơn paste bin nó đi bạn à, thế này sao đọc được?
<vubuntor105> kho hieu "bin"?
<Stanley00> vubuntor105: đọc cái ubot2 nói đi
<vubuntor105> Could not download the upgrades  The upgrade is now aborted. Please check your Internet connection or installation media and try again. All files downloaded so far are kept.
<vubuntor594> http://paste.ubuntu.com/738881/
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nguyenthientam> chào mọi người
<nguyenthientam> cho mình hỏi
<nguyenthientam> dùng lệnh nào để xem dung lượng đĩa cứng nhỉ
<Stanley00> vubuntor594: và câu hỏi là?
<Stanley00> nguyenthientam: df -h hoặc du -h
<vubuntor594> xu ly the nao?
<Stanley00> vubuntor594: bạn bị khi đang làm gì
<vubuntor594> nag cap tu ubutu 10.04 len 11.10?
<Stanley00> vubuntor594: bằng lệnh gì? vì mình thấy nó đòi ff 3,6 trong khi 11.10 dùng bản 7.0 thì phải?
<vubuntor594>  system - admin- update manager  - ok
<vubuntor594> em dang su dung   ubuntu 10.04. Lts
<Stanley00> ơ, nó co lên 11.10 luôn à? tưởng nó chỉ lên lts thôi chứ
<Stanley00> có lẽ bạn nên chạy sudo apt-get update trước khi chạy lại cái update manager đó thử xem
<nguyenthientam> cho mình hỏi
<nguyenthientam> mình dùng lệnh df -h
<nguyenthientam> nó hiện lên nhưn này
<nguyenthientam> à
<nguyenthientam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/738888/
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nguyenthientam> thì mình làm sao biết được dung lượng thật của đĩa cugnx nhỉ
<nguyenthientam> có phải là dung lượng đĩa cứng 38G và còn trống 6.1 G không
<Stanley00> nguyenthientam: uhm, size là dung lượng avail là còn trống đó
<nguyenthientam> cám ơn nha, có gì không biết mình sẽ hỏi sau
<vubuntor412> có ai không ạ?
<vubuntor412> cho em hỏi chút
<C4NoC> ?
<C4NoC> nope
<vubuntor412> day VGA cua em bi chuot can dut
<vubuntor412> em mua 1 cai day VGA khac de thay
<vubuntor412> nhung khi boot vao ubuntu thi ubuntu khong nhan man hinh cua em nua
<vubuntor412> ngay xua no nhan man hinh cua em la man hinh LG
<vubuntor412> nhan day du do phan giai
<vubuntor412> nhung gio no khong nhan nua
<vubuntor412> do phan giai gio chi con 1024x768
<C4NoC> dây vga hay dvi
<vubuntor412> nen trong kho chiu lam
<C4NoC> mua đây dvi mà cắm
<vubuntor412> lam sao de sua a
<vubuntor412> day vga
<C4NoC> thế chịu
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> thay có cái dây mà bị lỗi
<vubuntor412> em cung ko biet sao lai the nua
<vubuntor412> cho em hoi
<vubuntor412> man hinh cua em chi co vga thoi
<vubuntor412> gio muon dung cap dvi thi phai lam sao?
<C4NoC> màn hình có vga?
<C4NoC> thì cắm vga chứ sao
<vubuntor412> case cua em co cong dvi
<vubuntor412> gio em dung cap 1 dau dvi gan vao case dau kia la vga gan vao man hinh dc khong a?
<C4NoC> dc
<C4NoC> mà phải đổi đầu dvi sang vga
<C4NoC> chả khác gì dây vga
<vubuntor412> ac
<vubuntor412> hic
<vubuntor896> Có ai giúp mình lỗi này không? "An error occured, please run Package Manager from the rightlcick menu or apt-get in a terminal to see what is wrong.The error message was Error: BrokenCount > 0 This usually means your installed packages have unmet dependencies" Cám ơn nhé!:D
<C4NoC> sudo apt-get install -f
<C4NoC> hay gì đó
<vubuntor896> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Correcting dependencies... Done The following extra packages will be installed:   prozilla The following NEW packages will be installed:   prozilla 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. 1 not fully installed or removed. Need to get 0 B/137 kB of archives. After this operation, 569 kB of additional disk spac
<vubuntor896> Thu được cái này, bạn ơi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/738975/
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> xóa nó đi
<C4NoC> cài cái gì cho lắm vào
<C4NoC> sudo apt-get remove prozilla
<C4NoC> sudo apt-get remove apt-proz
<Cooly> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu
<Cooly> sudo apt-get install windows
<vubuntor510> em moi cai ubuntu.. vao Hardware Drivers khong thay j` het ??
<CoconutCrab> tức là không cần gì để cài thêm
<vubuntor510> wifi khong vao dc anh oi
<vubuntor510> vga cung ko nhan
<vubuntor510> loa cug ko nghe
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> bật to tiếng lên
<CoconutCrab> xem có scan thấy mạng không
<CoconutCrab> vga của bạn là gì
<vubuntor510> nvidia
<vubuntor510> mang scan cug ko thay
<vubuntor510> loa cung ko nghe @@
<CoconutCrab> hmm
 * CoconutCrab đổi ca
<vubuntor510> ??
 * n2i không ai thay đâu :)
<vubuntor510> ???
<vubuntor510> hay la em upgrade len version khac
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor510: máy yếu quá rồi
<vubuntor510> may em ha ?
<CoconutCrab> phiên bản bạn dùng là bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor510> 10.04
<CoconutCrab> thá»­ 11.10 xem
<vubuntor510> sao em thay upgrade len dc 10.10 thoi
<vubuntor391> ai giup toi cai dat de update duoc ubuntu 9.04
<n2i> vubuntor391: còn support nữa đâu mà up :-/
<n2i> vubuntor510: up dần dần từng ver :) -> 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 ;)
<vubuntor510> hix
<vubuntor391> ai co the huong dan cach cai dat ket noi mang cua ubuntu ko
<vubuntor510> em ko bit bi loi j` lun ?
<vubuntor510> ma` luc' cai` e co skip phan cuoi
<vubuntor510> luc no load tum lum
<n2i> vubuntor391: kết nối mạng?
<vubuntor391> ai huong dan cach ket noi mang cua ubuntu nao
<n2i> vubuntor391: xài ver nào vậy?
<vubuntor391> toi dung 9.04
<vubuntor391> chi ket noi duoc fiox khong update duoc he thong
<n2i> :3 sao lại xài đồ cổ đó?
<n2i> vubuntor391: không update được nữa, còn hỗ trợ nữa đâu mà up với date
<vubuntor391> toi di mua chi duoc cd nay thoi moi dung ma
<n2i> :-/ sao không tự tải về?
<n2i> quán net 15'
<vubuntor391> co tai ve nhung khong biet canh cai dat
<n2i> :3 hướng dẫn trên forum đầy mà bạn
<n2i> mỗi khi phiên bản mới ra đều có các bài hướng dẫn cài đặt tương ứng
<vubuntor391> minh moi su dung nen cai luon 9.04 de quen giao dien
<vubuntor391> cho hoi? minh muon doi sang tieng viet ma ko co update duoc thi co cach nao ko
<n2i> :-/ có lẽ không
<n2i> kiểu như XP hết hỗ trợ vậy, chết cũng chẳng ai biết đâu :3
<vubuntor391> vay de minh cai ban moi' thoi
<vubuntor391> minh noi' tren day chi co' ban nghe thoi phai khong
<n2i> tải bản mới về, văng ra usb, đút vào máy, cài, done
<n2i> mọi người ở đây đều nghe :)
<vubuntor391> sao khong ai tra loi vay nhi?
<CoconutCrab> 9.04 không hỗ trợ nữa
<CoconutCrab> hết hạn từ năm ngoái rồi
<vubuntor391> neu khong co' usb co' the cai tu o cung khong
<CoconutCrab> về lý thuyết thì có
<CoconutCrab> nhưng bạn phải tự làm
<n2i> vubuntor391: tùy...trình của bạn :)
<vubuntor391> cac' ban co' bai nao huong dan cho minh cai dat duoc khong
<vubuntor391> cai truc tiep tu o cung
<n2i> vubuntor391: khuyen cài từ usb
<n2i> vubuntor391: vậy tự học đi ;)
<vubuntor391> thanks everybody      goodbye
<vubuntor950> cho mình hỏi làm sao để cài đặt các gói ứng dụng có đuôi .tar.bz2 hay .tar.gz ... cho ubuntu vậy ?
<vubuntor950> mình đọc hướng dẫn trên 4rum rồi nhưng chưa hiểu rõ
<vubuntor950> lệnh giải nén ntn
<vubuntor950> có thể giải nén bằng tay đc k ?
<vubuntor950> sau đó cài đặt ntn ?
<vubuntor950> sử dụng lệnh make, make install ntn ?
<vubuntor950> có ai giúp mình chi tiết không vậy ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor950: tại sao phải cài phần mềm bằng file tar.bz2
<vubuntor950> tại mình tải game và 1 số soft có đuôi tar.bz2
<vubuntor950> kiếm hoài không ra deb
<vubuntor950> :(
<vubuntor950> mình nghe có cách cài nhưng đọc không hiểu
<vubuntor950> như các thao tác ntn ?
<vubuntor950> chi tiết s
<vubuntor950> mình dùng ubuntu 10.04
<n2i> vubuntor950: doc tn ma sao ko hieu? :3
<vubuntor950> thì nó chỉ giải nén file ra
<vubuntor950> bằng lệnh
<vubuntor950> nhưng mà mình giải nén bằng tay được không ?
<n2i> sao khong chuot phai vao no roi chon extract :3
<vubuntor950> rồi cài đặt bằng lệnh nào ?
<vubuntor950> giải nén bằng tay ra 1 thư mục
<vubuntor950> có mấy thư mục con với 1 số file có configure...
<n2i> vubuntor950: doc README va INSTALL trong thu muc vua giai nen do
<vubuntor950> mình không biết cài đặt ntn ?
<vubuntor950> toàn tiếng anh khó hiểu @@
<n2i> :3 xai tam google trans di
<vubuntor950> =="
<vubuntor950> có cách nào cài chung cho các file đó không ?
<n2i> neu khong thi chiu kho doc tren forum, minh nghi chac cung co thot noi ve cach cai nay roi
<n2i> co chu
<n2i> nhung the thi con gi la hay :3
<n2i> .g cai dat tu file nguon tar.bz2 tar.gz
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.pcguide.vn/hoidap/q/5286/cach_cai_file_tarbz2_targz__bin_trong_ubuntu
<vubuntor950> cho mình  hỏi là sử dụng lệnh ./configure thì mình click phải thư mục vừa giải nén rồi chọn open terminal hả ?
<vubuntor950> và cách chạy lệnh make install với root làm sao ?
<n2i> vubuntor950: doc may bai huong dan chua cau?
<n2i> thuc su la cau khong hieu cho nao? neu chua doc hoac khong hieu gi het thi vui long doc lai huong dan
 * n2i nghi khong ai o day muon giang giai tu dau dau
<vubuntor950> mình giải nén bằng tay
<vubuntor950> được 1 thư mục
<vubuntor950> rồi típ theo làm sao nữa ?
<n2i> cd vao thu muc do
<n2i> va...
<n2i> doc README va INSTALL
<vubuntor950> chẳng hạn thư mục đó nằm ở desktop
<vubuntor950> thì đánh cd desktop/tên thư mục đó hả bạn ?
<n2i> uhuh
<n2i> vubuntor950: len forum rang doc luon su dung lenh can ban di cau :3
<vubuntor950> tks bạn
<vubuntor950> mình cd desktop/....
<vubuntor950> tên thư mục
<vubuntor950> mà nó nói là no suck fle or directory là sao bạn ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor950: cho mình hỏi ngoài lề chút xíu, bạn đang muốn cài đặt gì vậy?
<Stanley00> cd desktop mà còn không được thì e là cài đặt từ nguồn hơi bị vất vả đấy bạn à
<vubuntor950> ặc
<vubuntor950> tại mình tải ibus-unikey-0.6.0.tar.bz2 về
<vubuntor950> để cài đặt
<vubuntor950> tại máy cài ubuntu của mình không có mạng
<vubuntor950> có cái lap là có net thôi
<vubuntor950> tải về 1 số soft nữa wine... nhưng toàn file nén
<n2i> vubuntor950: Phan biet cho HOA va chu 'thuong'
<vubuntor950> giải nén ra thì không biết cài đặt sao
<vubuntor950> không có file cài đặt
<vubuntor950> có ai hd dùm k =="
<vubuntor950> không có chữ Hoa bạn
<Stanley00> vubuntor950: mình thấy tốt nhất bạn nên cài trên cái laptop đi bạn à
<vubuntor950> file đúng là ibus-unikey-0.6.0.tar.bz2 luôn
<vubuntor950> tại mình cài ubuntu cho máy bàn
<Stanley00> ý n2i  là Desktop
<vubuntor950> còn laptop thì để win 7 vào việc khác
<n2i> vubuntor950: dualboot de ;)
<Stanley00> vubuntor950: chia ra dual boot cũng có sao đâu? không thì cài hacao ấy, có sẵn mấy gói cho người Việt
<Tux|Ubuntu> móa có file deb
<Stanley00> vubuntor950: không nữa thì cài vào laptop, cài bất cứ cái gì bạn thích, sau đó cài aptoncd, tạo một cái ISO, rồi lấy cái ISO này qua máy bàn mà cài phần mềm
<Tux|Ubuntu> sao dùng .tar.bz2 làm chi cho khổ
<vubuntor950> à
<vubuntor950> mình burn file iso ra cài đặt bằng usb
<vubuntor950> rồi vào chế độ live của ubuntu
<vubuntor950> tải các bản cài đặt về
<vubuntor950> rồi cài apton cd
<vubuntor950> tạo iso rồi burn tiếp, bỏ qua máy bàn cài soft hả bạn ?
<n2i> Stanley00: noi cho ro rang di kia :)
<Stanley00> n2i: thế mà vẫn chưa rõ mới đau :(
<vubuntor950> =="
<Stanley00> vubuntor950: hmm, dùng liveUSB à, để chế độ persitent gì gì đấy khoảng 2GB chắc có lẽ cài được vài soft, nhưng cũng không chắc nữa, dual boot là an toàn nhất
<n2i> uhm, vubuntor950 xai cai usb 4G roi lam cai usb boot voi che do persitent mode ay, xai phe phe. di dau cung duoc
<n2i> ##
<vubuntor950> có 2pic hướng dẫn không bạn ?
<vubuntor950> mình có usb 4gb
<vubuntor950> có hd chi tiết cài ntn
<vubuntor950> mình bỏ qua laptop cài soft bt hả ?
<vubuntor950> xong rồi dùng apton cd burn sao =="
<Stanley00> .g tao dia aptoncd
<bkphenny> Stanley00: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/APTonCD-Seu-repositorio-portatil
<Stanley00> .g tao dia cai dat aptoncd
<bkphenny> Stanley00: http://www.kiemlam.org.vn/Download.aspx/CF63653D874D4D18978EB7D0462D460A/1/aptoncd_vi_19062007.pdf
<Stanley00> .g tao dia cai dat aptoncd  site:ubuntu-vn.org
<bkphenny> Stanley00: No results found for 'tao dia cai dat aptoncd  site:ubuntu-vn.org'.
<Stanley00> hic, dạo này google fu xuống cấp vãi
<Stanley00> vubuntor950: cái link thứ 2 có vẻ tốt đó bạn
<vubuntor950> tks bạn
<vubuntor950> mình đang đọc :D
<vubuntor950> vậy mình dùng live usb
<vubuntor950> cho vào lap
<vubuntor950> rồi dùng chế độ xài thử
<vubuntor950> tải và update cài đặt các phần mềm...
<vubuntor950> sử dụng apton cd tạo ra file iso
<vubuntor950> rồi thoát
<vubuntor950> ra win burn sang đĩa hả bạn ?
<Stanley00> bạn có thể thử, mình vẫn khuyên là dual boot
<vubuntor950> dual boot là sao bạn ?
<vubuntor950> có 2pic nào hd để mình nghiên cứu không ?
<Stanley00> à mà có file ISO aptoncd rồi thì không cần burn cũng được, đem qua desktop mount là được
<Stanley00> vubuntor950: thôi, lấy liveUSB ra đi
<vubuntor950> àk cái file iso do apton cd đó mình dùng ultraiso để burn sang usb cho tiện được không ?
<vubuntor950> tks bạn
<vubuntor950> vậy có file iso rồi
<vubuntor950> burn
<vubuntor950> chạy trong ubuntu luôn hay dùng chế độ boot cd ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor950: có được cái iso đi rồi hỏi tiếp bạn à, kẻo hỏi xong lại quên hết thi khổ lắm
<vubuntor950> :D
<vubuntor950> thì mình hỏi luôn 1 lần
<vubuntor950> làm luôn :d
<Stanley00> vubuntor950:  à mà đọc xong cái link trên kia thì chắc cũng chả cần hỏi đâu
<vubuntor950> tks bạn
<vubuntor950> àk cái link là hd cho ubuntu 7
<n2i> vubuntor950: dualboot!
<vubuntor950> với ubuntu 10.10 thì làm tương tự hả bạn ?
<lmq2401> chạy 1 chương trình trong wine bằng dòng lệnh như thế nào?
<Cooly> wine ...
<Stanley00> lmq2401: wine /path/file.exe
<Stanley00> vubuntor950: bạn tự thử đi, mình có dùng đâu mà biết nó giống hay khác ;)
<vubuntor950> các lệnh cơ bản trong ubuntu có 2pic không bạn ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor950: search thá»­ trong 4rum xem
<n2i> vubuntor950: yes. forum please!
<vubuntor950> àk bạn có link tải aptoncd iso đã việt hóa ubuntu 10.04 lts mới nhất không ?
<vubuntor950> bao gồm các gói việt như ibus unikeu tích hợp luôn font unicode...bộ gõ tiếng việt telex... không ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor950: mấy cái đó nếu có cũng chỉ dùng cá nhân thôi, chẳng ai pub lên đâu, bạn thích thì cứ TỰ LÀM một cái, bạn biết cách rồi mà
<Stanley00> vubuntor950: mình nhớ ra có cái link này, của bạn nào đó trong 4rum làm, nhưng chẳng biết có hợp với bạn hay không
<Stanley00> http://www.mediafire.com/?w91628r15sku3
<bksupybot`> Title: Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire (at www.mediafire.com)
<n2i> .g Ubo Icons
<bkphenny> n2i: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=122078
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubo Icons Theme GNOME-Look.org (at gnome-look.org)
<vubuntor704> Cho em hoi trong ubuntu thi lenh tao file la lenh gi a
<nobawk> vubuntor704: tạo file là sao?
<nobawk> touch xxx
<vubuntor704> giong nhu la touch file.txt y
<nobawk> thì đó
<vubuntor704> nhung ma khi do noi dung file txt la khong co gi
<nobawk> cat "fuck you" > file.txt
<vubuntor704> muon tao file roi ghi noi dung nhu lenh gedit
<vubuntor704> @@
<vubuntor704> su dung sudo gedit file.txt thi van duoc phai ko a
<n2i> dung copy con va notepad deu co the tao file. day cung vay thoi :3
<vubuntor704> van de la cau lenh co
<nobawk> cat << EOF > file.txt
<nobawk> gõ chữ vào bao h xong thì EOF
<vubuntor251> alo cho em hoi user co dung duoc cau lenh gedit ko
<C4NoC> dc
<vubuntor251> tai sao khi ma em dung cau lenh gedit file.txt thi no ko hien gi ca
<vubuntor251> neu dung sudo gedit file.txt thi lai duoc
<Tux|Ubuntu> lolz
 * Tux|Ubuntu hiện đều
<vubuntor251> a hien duoc roi chac tai em dung may ao len toc do no rua
<vubuntor251> Co lenh nao buoc NSD trong ubuntu thay doi mat khau khong a
<vubuntor251> cho em hoi cau lenh nao de thay doi gioi han ngay can thiet phai thay doi password user
<C4NoC> usermod
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-16
<vubuntor016> cho mình hỏi sao gói sources.gz mình dung synaptic reload list hay update manage đều bị lỗi không tìm thấy file này trên net để down về vậy ?
<vubuntor016> ai hướng dẫn mình cách cài các file tar.gz hay tar.bz2 không ?
<vubuntor016> giải nén và mở hộp lệnh terminal gõ ntn ?
<vubuntor016> hd chi tiết dùm ?
<Meimei> google cho nhanh , hỏi đứng để chờ
<C4NoC> cài cái gì mà down cái đó?
<C4NoC> lên software center mà kiếm
<vubuntor030> ai chỉ mình cách sử dụng phần cứng với
<n2i> mua về và xài thôi :3
<vubuntor030> cách xài âm thanh, máy in, mạng đó
<vubuntor030> cách sử dụng những chức năng đó
<n2i> vubuntor030: cài Ubuntu xong không xài được mấy cái đó phổng?
<vubuntor030> tài phải làm tài liệu
<vubuntor030> yêu cầu nêu cách sử dụng
<vubuntor030> âm thanh, hình ảnh, kết nối mạng, máy in...
<n2i> ờ hớ, hay quá, mấy ông thầy bảo hở cậu?
<vubuntor375> hihi44
 * n2i cũng không biết cho lắm :|
<vubuntor375> cai nay chat nhu the nao vayban
<vubuntor375> chi m,minh voi
<n2i> vubuntor375: à, đánh vào và enter thôi
<vubuntor375> la vay ha
<vubuntor375> cai nay thi minh bit
<vubuntor375> nhung chat ra sao ak
<vubuntor030> ví dụ với tính năng âm thanh
<vubuntor030> mình có thể sử dụng như thế nào
<n2i> vubuntor030: thế không phải đang trong Ubuntu à?
<vubuntor030> mình chỉ cài ubuntu trong vmware để làm báo cáo thôi
<vubuntor878> hehehe
<vubuntor878> bun wa di
<vubuntor030> ai chỉ mình với
<n2i> vubuntor030: hớ, thế thì lởm quá. Vậy xài dần đi rồi sẽ biết.
 * n2i nghĩ ông thầy nào bắt làm cái báo cáo hài vậy :3
<vubuntor030> thầy của mình
<TongKhanh> e.c
<vubuntor908> ai giúp mình khắc phục lỗi khi update ubuntu 10.10 bị lỗi W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/amandeepgrewal ... Sources.gz 404 Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/amandeepgrewal ... ackages.gz 404 Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tldm217//ubunt ... Sources.gz 404 Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tldm217//ubunt ... ackages.gz 404 Not Found , E:S
<vubuntor908> ai giúp mình khắc phục lỗi khi update ubuntu 10.10 bị lỗi W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/amandeepgrewal ... Sources.gz 404 Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/amandeepgrewal ... ackages.gz 404 Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tldm217//ubunt ... Sources.gz 404 Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tldm217//ubunt ... ackages.gz 404 Not Found , E:S
<Stanley00> vubuntor908: 2 cái ppa đó bạn add khi nào? để cài gì?
<Stanley00> không cần thiết thì vô software source xóa nó đi là xong
<vubuntor908> mình cài bản custom ubuntu 10.10 trên 4rum mình
<vubuntor908> mình xóa cái ppa nào vậy bạn ?
<Stanley00> cái ppa trong thông báo nói đó
<vubuntor996> moi ng oiw
<vubuntor996> cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor996> sao minh ko chmod file grub.cfg dc vay
<Stanley00> vubuntor996: có dùng sudo không? và chmod để làm gì?
<vubuntor996> chinh cai win 7 len dau tien ay
<vubuntor996> bua hum wa chinh dc roi
<vubuntor996> nhung sau do chay cai update grub
<vubuntor996> nen  no di het lun roi
<vubuntor996> sudo chmod +wx /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Stanley00> vubuntor996: thì dĩ nhiên, ai chỉ bạn cách đó vậy? nhớ trên 4rum có người chỉ cách khác rồi mà
<Stanley00> sửa trong file /etc/default/grub ấy
<vubuntor996> hem dc lun
<vubuntor996> chac chmod dc cai ay nhi
<vubuntor996> nano /etc/default/grub phai hem
<Stanley00> thêm một điều nữa, muốn sửa thì chỉ cần gksu gedit /path/to/file thôi, không nên chmod cho nó
<vubuntor996> uh
<vubuntor996> vay minh thu lai
<vubuntor996> dc roy
<vubuntor996> thank nha
<vubuntor822> mình cài ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor822> lúc cài thì chọn ngôn ngữ là tiếng việt
<vubuntor822> nhưng khi cài đặt xong restart máy lại thì ngôn ngữ vẫn là tiếng anh
<vubuntor822> mình muốn sử dụng giao diện hoàn toàn bằng tiếng việt cho ubuntu 10.10
<n2i> cài và xài khác nhau chứ bạn
<n2i> ok, thế thì cài tiếng việt vào.
<vubuntor822> cách sử dụng sao vậy bạn @@
<ubuntu_fanboy> bạn có thể làm theo cách sau
<ubuntu_fanboy> bạn log out ra
<vubuntor822> cài bằng cách nào ?
<ubuntu_fanboy> ở màn hình đăng nhập
<ubuntu_fanboy> phía dưới đáy màn hình
<ubuntu_fanboy> có khung ngôn ngữ cho bạn chọn
<vubuntor822> à
<vubuntor822> nhưng mà sao mình chọn vào đó thì không có gói ngôn ngữ tiếng việt
<vubuntor822> chỉ có mặc định là us thôi
<vubuntor822> ?
<n2i> ubuntu_fanboy: nhưng phải cài gói giao diện tiếng Việt cho nó đã chứ, nếu không thì cái được cái mất
<ubuntu_fanboy> bạn phải chắc chắn là bạn đã cài đầy đủ các gói ngôn ngữ tiếng Việt nhé
<n2i> :P
<ubuntu_fanboy> à mình hiểu rồi
<vubuntor822> thì lúc cài đặt mình chọn ngôn ngữ là tiếng việt
<ubuntu_fanboy> bạn chưa update
<ubuntu_fanboy> lúc mới cài thì tiếng Việt trong bộ cài đặt không đầy đủ
<ubuntu_fanboy>  bạn phải kết nối internet để tải về đầy đủ
<vubuntor822> update xong thì có sẵn tiếng việt chưa hay là phải log out ra và chọn như bạn kia ?
<ubuntu_fanboy> chỉ vậy thôi
<vubuntor822> mình update rồi
<vubuntor822> nhưng lúc update
<vubuntor822> nó bị lỗi về sources.gz
<vubuntor822> mình phải giải quyết ntn ?
<ubuntu_fanboy> để update ngôn ngữ thì bạn phải vào language support, nó sẽ hỏi các gói ngôn ngữ còn thiếu
<vubuntor822> làm sao cập nhật được gói sources.gz ?
<ubuntu_fanboy> để chỉnh source bạn vào preferences - > sources
<vubuntor822> mình cài đặt rồi
<vubuntor822> ở tab đầu tiên mình đã update gói tiếng việt
<vubuntor822> nhưng nó không có hiện vietnamese cho mình chọn
<ubuntu_fanboy> có thể do source của bạn chưa đúng
<ubuntu_fanboy> bạn chỉnh lại source là máy chủ chính
<ubuntu_fanboy> rồi update lại
<ubuntu_fanboy> dùng lệnh sudo apt-get update trong terminal
<vubuntor822> mình dùng lệnh này nhưng nó lại báo lỗi\
<ubuntu_fanboy> lỗi chi bạn?
<vubuntor822> k dùng lệnh update đó được :(
<vubuntor822> mình không nhớ rõ
<vubuntor822> tóm lại chắc là do sources.gz
<ubuntu_fanboy> vậy bạn hãy thử lại
<vubuntor822> chỉnh lại sourse máy chủ chính ntn vậy bạn ?
<ubuntu_fanboy> bạn vào system -> adminstration > sources
<vubuntor822> rồi sao nữa bạn ?
<ubuntu_fanboy> trong đó có ô menu xổ xuống để bạn chọn source
<ubuntu_fanboy> xong bạn đóng lại, mở terminal lên rồi gõ lênh sudo apt-get update
<ubuntu_fanboy> à hình như nó làm tự động không cần phải gõ lệnh nữa
<vubuntor822> menu xổ xuống mình chọn sources bị lỗi hả bạn ?
<vubuntor822> xong rồi xóa nó à ?
<ubuntu_fanboy> bạn chọn source là Main hay máy chủ chính
<ubuntu_fanboy> ngoài ra kiểm tra xem các kho liệt kê ở phía trên có được check không
<vubuntor822> ukm
<vubuntor822> tks bạn
<vubuntor822> mình thử xem sao
<ubuntu_fanboy> nhưng dòng có chữ universe, multiverse....
<vubuntor494> alo
<vubuntor494> co ai o do ko
<Stanley00> yes?
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<Stanley00> chơi trò gì ấy nhỉ? =))
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-17
<vubuntor027> mọi người cho hỏi mấy gói code trên ubuntu là gì nhỉ
<vubuntor027> dùng để xem phim và nghe nhạc
<nobawk> vubuntor027: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nobawk> !ure | vubuntor027
<ubot2> vubuntor027: ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<vubuntor027> tên cụ thể của gói sgtream đc không bác
<n2i> vubuntor027: bật một file media nào đó, nó sẽ tự tìm
<n2i> không thì như trên đã nói. Roadmap là thế.
<vubuntor027> tình hình là như thế này
<vubuntor027> em dùng ubuntu cũng lâu giờ sang fedora
<vubuntor027> mấy phiên bản trc thì chỉ cần làm như bác là kiếm đc code để chơi nhạc xem phim ngay
<vubuntor027> nhưng giờ nó báo code ko có trong report
<vubuntor027> em không biết sao luôn
<vubuntor027> mà lại quên tên của mấy gói đó
<vubuntor027> bác vào cái software ubuntu center post cái tên lên hộ em với
<vubuntor027> em cám ơn nhiều
<n2i> report? = repo?
<vubuntor027> repo
<vubuntor027> :D
<n2i> update repo chưa? bạn cũng có thể kiếm mà.
<vubuntor027> để em thử xem
<vubuntor027> sau khi a b c các kiểu thì nó cho em cái lỗi : lỗi tìm kiếm của plugin
<n2i> mở file gì đó? update lại repo chưa? mở các kho như universe chưa?
<vubuntor027> em update lại report rồi
<vubuntor027> mở các kho hết luôn
<vubuntor243> rồi sau đó cái plugin search codec nó báo cho em là lỗi network
<vubuntor243> bựa thật
<vubuntor243> bác cho em cái tên của mấy gói đó thì chắc là đc
<Stanley00> vubuntor243: nhớ hình như fedora cũng có cái package manager cũng xin lắm mờ, search trong đó chưa?
<vubuntor243> gstreamer ở trong mutimedia đó bác
<vubuntor243> cái đó cũng xịn nhưng em seach mà nó ra đống bùi nhùi
<vubuntor243> em đành phải lên đây hỏi tên nó luôn cho chắc
<vubuntor243> chà bên bọn KDE có cái phần mềm tìm kiếm bug
<vubuntor243> rồi sau đó thì nó tự tải lại gói bị bug hoặc tự cấu hình lại liên kết bị bug
<vubuntor243> xướng thật
<vubuntor243> chắc nó không đc quá cao siêu cho nên các bác không giúp
<Stanley00> vubuntor243: cái vụ gstreamer á? tìm trong package manager không có à?
<vubuntor243> ừm
<vubuntor243> em cần cái tên cụ thể trong software ubuntu center
<vubuntor243> nó nằm ngay trong mục mutimedia trong software ubuntu center bác cho em xem cái tên cụ thể của nó cái
<Stanley00> thật là sợ bác mà, đây nè http://paste.ubuntu.com/740790/
<vubuntor243> hehe
<vubuntor243> cám ơn bác nhiều
<Stanley00> trong package manger mà không có thì chắc cũng không hy vọng gì đâu... keke
<vubuntor243> vừa nghe xong cảm thấy run run trong người
<vubuntor243> thôi cám ơn bác nhiều nhe ! em biến đây :D
<n2i> không phải là không có, mà đôi khi không chú ý
<n2i> fsck
<n0bawk> lulz
<vubuntor093> alo
<vubuntor093> cho em hỏi, em đang xài win 7, có thể cài song song Ubtunbu đc chứ ạ?
<n2i> Không biết phải trả lời những câu hỏi kiểu này bao nhiêu lần nữa đây! @@
<n2i> vubuntor093: ngon cả!
<vubuntor093> hà
<vubuntor093> anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor093> thật ra em tình cơ biết đến Ubtunbu thôi, anh thông cảm
<vubuntor093> sẵn đây anh send cho em cái link có hướng dẫn về cài đặt đc ko
<vubuntor093> lần đầu tiên em vòa 4rum nên loay hoay quá :d
<n2i> vubuntor093: chịu khó search forum đi nhé, có hướng dẫn đầy đủ hết á
<n2i> có ô tìm kiếm đó cậu. cứ kiếm keyword đại loại như: dualboot ubuntu windows
<n2i> rồi enter. ví dụ thế :3
<vubuntor093> oke anh
<Cooly> !bg | vubuntor093
<ubot2> vubuntor093: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor112> moi nguoi oi
<vubuntor112> gio thang ubuntu no khong nhan dung' man hinh
<vubuntor112> gio phai lam sao moi nguoi
<vubuntor112> man hinh cua em do phan giai toi da la : 1366x768 60hz
<vubuntor112> gio thi cai gnome-display-properties no bao la unknown
<n2i> vubuntor112: thay man hinh di ban! :3
<vubuntor112> @,@
<vubuntor112> co cach nao khong bac
<vubuntor645> help
<vubuntor645> co ai ko
<Tux|Ubuntu> không
<vubuntor645> giup voi
<vubuntor645> e
<vubuntor322> chán thật
<vubuntor322> cài hết gói gstreamer rồi mà vẫn chẵng hét tí nào
<vubuntor322> không biết phải sử lý sao với thằng fedora 16 này đây
<vubuntor322> mọi người giúp giùm một tay cái
<Stanley00> format cài lại Ubuntu đi ')
<Stanley00> ;)
<vubuntor322> @,@
<vubuntor322> không biết có tài liệu gì về yum bằng tiếng việt không mọi người
<vubuntor322> ai biết về fedora chỉ mình hộ phát
 * Stanley00 chỉ biết Ubuntu, lượn thôi.
<vubuntor322> ==!
<vubuntor322> chẵng nhẽ không co trong repo ta
<vimojnguoi> hehe
<vimojnguoi> chán
<vimojnguoi> cái empathy chát cũng phê lòi mắt
<vimojnguoi> #vnluser
<vubuntor143> dd
<vubuntor143> ubuntu 11.10-linux mit 10
<vimojnguoi> ????
<vimojnguoi> nani ?
<vubuntor143> So sánh những tính năng (Khởi động, truy xuất đĩa, cài đặt và quản lý phần mềm).
<vimojnguoi> ak
<vimojnguoi> debian so 1
<vimojnguoi> =))
<vubuntor143> giup em voi may bac pro
<vimojnguoi> nói câu cảm thấy quê anh ta out luôn :))
<vubuntor143> cau j que
<vimojnguoi> thi cậu đề cập ubuntu và linux mit còn mình thì phán cho 1 câu là debian
<vimojnguoi> 2 câu không liên quan gì đến nhau cả :))
<vubuntor143> chung 1 cau do
<vubuntor143> so sanh nhung tinh nang cua 2 thang do ma
<vimojnguoi> thi 2 hệ điều hành là ubuntu và linux mit còn debian là thằng thứ 3
<vubuntor143> debian la j
<vubuntor143> ubuntu 11.10-linux mit 10 {So sánh những tính năng (Khởi động, truy xuất đĩa, cài đặt và quản lý phần mềm).}
<Stanley00> ??? gì thế này???
<vimojnguoi> ....
<vubuntor143> cau hoi do
<Stanley00> cú pháp này ở đâu ra vậy ta? c. c++. hay c# thế
<Stanley00> nhìn không giống tiếng việt tí nào =))
<vubuntor143> câu hỏi của em nè: ubuntu 11.10-linux mit 10 {So sánh những tính năng (Khởi động, truy xuất đĩa, cài đặt và quản lý phần mềm).}
<vimojnguoi> error
<vubuntor143> sax
<Stanley00> vubuntor143: vậy chắc bạn chưa hiểu tại sao hỏi trên 4rum mà mọi người không trả lời đâu nhỉ?! :(
<vimojnguoi> nhờ bác StanleyOO fix giùm cái
<vimojnguoi> :))
<vubuntor143> ec
<Stanley00> vimojnguoi: /me chịu thôi, viết lại từ đầu thì may ra, chứ fix đống này chắc khùng thôi :))
<vimojnguoi> :))
<Stanley00> à, quên nữa, câu hỏi như thế thì câu trả lời là google đó vubuntor143 à
<vubuntor143> không có dau
<Stanley00> vubuntor143: không có gì?
<vubuntor143> không co câu trả lời
<vimojnguoi> cái đó thì bạn tự so sánh đi ! chứ cái đó thì bó tay thôi
<vimojnguoi> bạn học bên ngành gì ?
<vimojnguoi> vubuntor143
<vubuntor143> cntt
<vubuntor143> moi hoc ah
<vimojnguoi> vậy bạn biết cái gì liên quan đến tốc độ truy xuất phải ko ?
<vimojnguoi> ....
<vimojnguoi> nếu muốn biết thì phải biết về cấu trúc của 2 thằng đó
<vimojnguoi> kiểu định mã hóa dữ liệu của chúng
<vimojnguoi> và cách đọc dữ liệu của chúng
<vimojnguoi> rồi ....... còn nhiều điều hơn nữa nhưng hiện giờ thì mình chỉ biết đc tới đây
<vubuntor143> minh moi nghien cuu ah
<Cooly> vubuntor143: tìm hiểu về lịch sử linux, sẽ biết rằng ubuntu base on debian, và linux mint thì base on ubuntu và debian
<Cooly> thế nên về cơ bản 2 thằng này là 1
<Cooly> thế nên nó sẽ giống nhiều, khác it
<vimojnguoi> chính xác tìm hiểu như cooly đã nói bạn có thể kiếm đc những cải tiến của 2 thằng đó
<vubuntor143> vay cach khoi dong la nhu nhau roi
<vimojnguoi> còn những cải tiến đó hướng theo hướng nào thì bạn là người rút ra kết luận đó
<vubuntor143> thank tat ca moi nguoi
<Cooly> vubuntor143: ai cho cái đề này?
<vimojnguoi> chắc không có ai cho đâu !
<vimojnguoi> bạn ấy chắc tự nghiên cứu cho ước mơ của tương lai mình
<vimojnguoi> :))
<Cooly> thế thì đi sai hướng, ko thể so sánh dựa trên những yếu tố đó
<vubuntor106> chào các anh: em hiện đang dùng F16 Design Suite
<vimojnguoi> ?
<vimojnguoi> cảm thấy đúng mà ! còn thiếu thì đương nhiên là thiếu rồi
<vimojnguoi> bạn muốn hỏi gì
<vubuntor106> AbiWord, em dùng ibus unikey, kiểu đánh VNI, đánh font VNI thì không sao nhưng đánh font Times New Roman thì bị lỗi
<Cooly> vimojnguoi: so sánh thế đúng chỗ nào
<n2i> vubuntor106: 2 cai do bang ma khac nhau, cau chac chan la da doi bang ma chua?
<vubuntor106> chữ có dấu biến thành cái ô vuông có ký tự lạ phía trong
<vimojnguoi> so sánh lịch sử phát triển của 3 thằng đó
<vimojnguoi> thì thấy đc những cải tiến của từng bản
<Cooly> vimojnguoi: (07:24:43 PM) vubuntor143: câu hỏi của em nè: ubuntu 11.10-linux mit 10 {So sánh những tính năng (Khởi động, truy xuất đĩa, cài đặt và quản lý phần mềm).}
<vubuntor106> dạ chắc
<vubuntor106> Times New Roman, dùng mã Unicode
<vimojnguoi> những cải tiến đó là phần mềm
<vimojnguoi> phần mềm tốt thì truy xuất tốt thôi
<vimojnguoi> truy xuất tốt là truy xuất nhanh
<Tux|Ubuntu> vimojnguoi: sai
<vimojnguoi> :|
 * Tux|Ubuntu nhanh nhưng tốn CPU với RAM
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì là truy xuất không tốt
<vimojnguoi> dĩ nhiên là xét cùng sự tiện lợi giống nhau
<Tux|Ubuntu> vimojnguoi: nói truy xuất tốt là đủ rồi
<vimojnguoi> dĩ nhiên
<vimojnguoi> ừm
<vimojnguoi> vubuntor106 bạn cài đặt font đầy đủ chưa
<vubuntor106> font Times New Roman có sẵn trên F16 lúc em cài
<vubuntor106> em chỉ có tự cài thêm font VNI-Times
<vubuntor106> theo cách hướng dẫn trên trang wiki của ubuntu-vn
<vimojnguoi> vào chỉnh custom font trong ibus thử xem
<vubuntor106> trong IBus Preferences thẻ General có dòng Use custom font:, phải nó không anh ?
<vimojnguoi> ừm
<vubuntor106> rồi mình chỉnh ntn vậy anh
<vimojnguoi> tích vào use custom font
<vimojnguoi> sau đó thì nhấp vào chữ san
<vimojnguoi> chọn font cần dùng
<vimojnguoi> hình như là không phải thì phải
<vubuntor106> em muốn dùng Times New Roman nhưng không thấy tên nó trong Family:
<vimojnguoi> để mình xem lại
<vimojnguoi> abiword
<Stanley00> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=17853&p=148594#p148594 lại thế này nữa chứ =))
<vimojnguoi> lol
<vubuntor913> Các bác cho em hỏi bữa trước em cài ubuntu song song với win7, bây giờ em mới cài lại win7 thì nó mất cái menu boot vào ubuntu mất rồi giờ phải làm sao ah?
<Stanley00> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<Stanley00> vubuntor913: bạn xem link trên nha
<vubuntor913> cảm ơn bác. Để em đọc xem. Có gì khúc mắc em lại làm phiền tiếp :D
<vubuntor912> cho mình hỏi cài ubuntu nhưng giao diện vẫn là tiếng anh
<vubuntor912> mình log out ra và mở cái list ra thì không thấy tiếng việt
<vubuntor912> mặc dù đã update và chọn chế độ tiếng việt ( lúc cài ubuntu ) rồi
<Stanley00> vubuntor912: bạn vô language support, cài thêm tiếng việt vào,
<vubuntor912> ai có link down gói gnome language pack tiếng việt không ?
<vubuntor912> file deb để mình tự cài add vào bằng tay ấy ?
<n2i> vubuntor912: cai nhu the de bi loi lam
<n2i> khong nen lam nhu the khi ma co the cai trong language-support hoac USC
<vubuntor584> hello
<afterlastangel> gio nay
<afterlastangel> ngu het roi
<afterlastangel> :P
<afterlastangel> goodnight :))
<vubuntor584> sa
<vubuntor584> sax
<vubuntor849> lam sao vao paltalh day may bac
<vubuntor778> hi
<vubuntor778> cho mình hỏi a c e nào có tài liệu về Tìm hiểu và thử nghiệm phần mềm quản trị mạng zabbix trên nền tảng Linux để giám sát,cảnh báo và điều khiển một Mailserver
<vubuntor778> cho e xin với ah
<vubuntor778> thanks.
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-18
<vubuntor444> chao moi ng
<vubuntor444> co ai k
<vubuntor444> giup minh ti
<vubuntor444> minh muon go bo xfce trong kubuntu 11.10 thi lam cach nao?
<vubuntor273> Xin chao anh/ Chi
<vubuntor273> khong biet co ai dang online khong a
<vubuntor273> Khong co ai. hix hix
<nguyenthientam> Hi,
<nguyenthientam> cho mình hỏi cách xem RAM linux như nào nhỉ
<nguyenthientam> và CPU của nó nữa
<nguyenthientam> không ai xem hộ mình à
<vubuntor728> hi
<vubuntor728> plz help me !!!
<kid__> nguyenthientam: vào system morniter mà xem
<kid__> monitor
<nguyenthientam> console cơ
<nguyenthientam> làm gì có đồ họa mà xem
<kid__> http://www.linuxguide.it/command_line/linux_system_information-c1_en.html#JUMP
<Tux|Ubuntu> nguyenthientam: sợ nhờ
 * Tux|Ubuntu toàn click click
<Tux|Ubuntu> nguyenthientam: try command : top/htop/free
<nguyenthientam> thì mình ssh vào, phải xem bằng lệnh thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g ssh là gì ?
<bkphenny> Tux|Ubuntu: http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSH
 * Tux|Ubuntu đi đọc wiki
<vubuntor099> chào mọi người
<vubuntor099> em muốn hỏi
<vubuntor099> khi mà đã cài ubuntu 11.10 rồi
<vubuntor099> mình có thể tạo thêm một phân vùng linux swap cho nó được nữa không ạ?
<vubuntor099> tại swap của em hơi nhỏ
<n2i> vubuntor099: sao biết nhỏ?
<vubuntor099> vì chạy nặng lắm
<vubuntor099> mở lên
<vubuntor099> thì thấy nó có hơn 1Gb à
<n2i> nhưng đã xài đến swap chưa?
<n2i> swap trống nhiêu?
<vubuntor099> lúc cài thì đặt swap 2G
<vubuntor099> mà mở gparted ra
<vubuntor099> thì thấy nó có size là 1M
<vubuntor099> hic
<vubuntor191> help
<vubuntor191> giup minh vs
<n2i> đang xài hết có 1M swap thì lo lắng gì ##
<n2i> vubuntor191: không nên ồn ào
<vubuntor191> minh thay man hinh dang nhap gio no bi den luon roi
<vubuntor099> tại thấy chậm lắm
<vubuntor099> mở web mà nhiều tab
<vubuntor191> bay gio lam sao tro lai bt duoc day
<vubuntor099> là nặng đứng máy luôn
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor099: máy nhiêu RAM
<vubuntor099> 1G ram ạ
<vubuntor191> 1g ram chạy ầm ầm rồi
<vubuntor099> thì lúc trước e dùng ubuntu 10
<vubuntor099> cũng chạy bình thường
<vubuntor099> mà giờ chậm lắm
<vubuntor191> ờ
<vubuntor099> em dùng gnome classic luôn
<vubuntor191> mình cũng 1g đây mà chạy có sao đâu
<vubuntor099> bởi vậy nên mới nghĩ là do swap
<vubuntor191> mình cũng đang có rắc rối đây
<vubuntor191> màn hình đăng nhập bin đen rồi
<vubuntor191> ai biết làm thế nào trở lại màn hình đăng nhập mặc đinh thì giúp vs
<vubuntor191> không ai giúp à
<Cooly> vubuntor099: tạo lại swap rồi mount vô thôi
<vubuntor191> không ai giúp mình à
<Cooly> vubuntor191: màn hình đăng nhập ko vào được thì sao vô đây chat được
<vubuntor191> vào được nhưng nó bị đen
<lanmc> windows
<lanmc> :))
<lanmc> xem log
<lanmc> /var/log/message
<Cooly> ok, ko hiểu đen là gì
<vubuntor191> tại em dùng phần mềm thay màn hình đăng nhập
<lanmc> /var/log/syslog
<vubuntor191> rồi nó đen thui luôn
<Cooly> vubuntor191: thế gỡ pm đó ra
<vubuntor191> gỡ rồi mà vẫn vậy
<vubuntor191> mở ra rồi làm sao
<Cooly> ok, hem bít sửa
<Cooly> vubuntor191: cài lại gdm xem
<vubuntor191> gdm là gì
<vubuntor191> nói rõ cho e vs
<vubuntor191> nói thật e mới dùng đc có hơn 1 tuần
<vubuntor191> chưa biết gì cả
<Cooly> gdm là cái phần mềm để đăng nhập đó
<vubuntor191> là cái gnome display manager đó hả
<Cooly> yup
<vubuntor191> cài rồi làm sao nữa
<vubuntor096> ??
<Cooly> vubuntor191: thì cài lại mà vẫn bị vậy thì làm cách khác thôi,
<Cooly> vubuntor191: reset gnome luôn đi, tren wiki có chỉ đó
<vubuntor149> chan the
<vubuntor149> cai ubuntu ma van phai dung win
<vubuntor149> co phan mem diet virut nao cho ubuntu ko nhi cac ban
<n2i> vubuntor149: sao thế, ubuntu dính virus à? diệt làm gì, để làm kiểng đi cậu! ;)
<lanmc> Có clamav
<vubuntor149> ???
<lanmc> CLAMAV
<vubuntor786> feed rss tren ubuntu dung soft nao nhi?
<lanmc> cái này sao không chụi khó google tý nhỉ:|
<lanmc> rss reader+ubuntu
<vubuntor168> i installed ubuntu 11.10 in Win 7 by Wubi, but it occur an error following: error executing command >>command=C:\windows\sysnative\bcdedit.exe/set {9e9f2144-c003-11de-865a-8edbbc5878bf}device partition=G: >>retval=1 >>stderr= An erro has occured setting the element data.  the request is not supported. >>stdout=
<vubuntor168> please show me
<Stanley00> wut?
<Stanley00> thử chạy wubi với quyền admin coi
<n2i> vubuntor168: Dualboot is hightly recommended! ;)
<vubuntor392> ai giúp mình cài đặt mạng cho ubuntu 11.10 với mình đang dùng cổng proxy
<Stanley00> vubuntor392: nhấn nút supper, gõ network, chỉnh proxy trong đó đó bạn
<vubuntor392> nút supper ở đâu
<Stanley00> cái nút window ấy
<vubuntor392> không hiểu
<vubuntor392> mình chỉ dùng thử ubuntu trên usb thôi
<Stanley00> window, supper, hay meta, là cái phìm nằm giữa nút Ctrl và Alt bên trái trên bàn phím á :-ss
<vubuntor392> nơi đánh lệnh trong ubuntu 11 ở đâu vậy
<vubuntor168> mình tính cài ubuntu song sogn với win7 , ổ cứng mình chia làm 4 partition và mình dành 1 phân vùng để cài đặt ubuntu nhưng khi vào cài đặt ubuntu thì nó lại chỉ có 2 phân vùng : 1 phân vùng win khoảng hơn 130G và một phân vùng còn lại ( nó đòi cài ubuntu trên phan vùng này).
<Stanley00> vubuntor392: supper, hoặc ALT+F2, hoặc Ctrl+Alt+T để mở terminal
<vubuntor168> tại sao nó không hiện được các phân vùng mà mình đã chia mà lại hiện như vậy. Ai có kinh nghiệm xin chỉ giúp với
<Stanley00> vubuntor168: giờ bạn đang trên Ubuntu?
<vubuntor168> vẫn đề này mình đã tìm hiểu mãi mà không ra
<vubuntor168> không
<vubuntor168> trên win
<Stanley00> vậy thì thôi, muốn biết tại sao phải xem trên Ubuntu mới được
<vubuntor168> mình định cài nhưng sợ mất hết dữ liệu trên win nên không dám cài
<vubuntor392> cho hỏi có thể cài đặt luôn ubuntu trên usb không
<n2i> vubuntor168: in nguyên cái bảng phân vùng ra coi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor392: về nguyên lí là được
<n2i> vubuntor392: maybe
<vubuntor392> vậy ai có thể hướng dẫn mình cài trên usb không
<n2i> vubuntor392: vậy bạn google đi ;)
<Stanley00> vubuntor392: lên ubuntu.com down cái usb creator về, rồi google cách làm :D
<vubuntor168> sao in được bảng phân vùng
<vubuntor168> ý mình là trong win mình đã phân vùng rồi, nhưng tại sao khi bắt đầu cài ubuntu (lúc chọn phân vùng để cài) thì nó lại hiện nguyên cái ổ cứng chứ không thấy các phân vùng đã chia
<vubuntor168> không hiểu sao nữa
<n2i> vubuntor168: bảng phân vùng trong Wins .... không đáng tin lắm ;)
<vubuntor168> trước đây cài vài lần và cuối cùng là mất hết dữ liệu trong win
<n2i> :3 bạn đen nhỉ!
 * n2i chưa bao giờ bị cả :)
<n2i> có lẽ phải rewrite lại bảng phân vùng
<vubuntor168> hôm nay thử thì thấy nó xuất hiện 4 phân vùng có 2 phân vùng nhỏ( cỡ vài chục MB) và 1 phân vùng windows khoảng 150Gb và phân vùng còn lại tổng cộng là 250GB
<Tux|Ubuntu> sudo dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda
<Tux|Ubuntu> done
<vubuntor168> đúng bằng dung lượng ổ cứng
<Tux|Ubuntu> vấn đề được giải quyết
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: ý hay á :))
<vubuntor168> trong khi mình chia nó thành 4 phân vùng lớn
<vubuntor168> nhưng lại không thấy
<Stanley00> như n2i đã nói, nếu muốn biết chính xác, phiền bạn lấy Ubuntu ra chạy rồi lên trên này, không thì giờ nói gì cũng vô ích thôi à
<vubuntor465> Ubuntu 11.10 chạy thử trên usb không kết nối được mạng có ai chỉ dẫn giúp mình dùng cổng proxy
<Stanley00> vubuntor465: nhấn nút supper, gõ network, chỉnh proxy trong đó đó bạn
<vubuntor465> mình làm rồi vào terminal nó báo lỗi lệnh network
<Stanley00> terminal nào?
<vubuntor465> thì vào terminal gõ lệnh
<Stanley00> ai nói thế?
<n2i> thích ^^
<vubuntor465> Mình ấn tất cả nút trên bản phím không ra gì cả
<vubuntor465> Có cách nào khác chỉ mình kết nối mạng ubuntu với
<Stanley00> bạn dùng giao diện nào thế? classic à?
<vubuntor465> Mình không biết
<vubuntor465> Giao diện ban đầu của ubuntu không chỉnh sửa gì hết
<Stanley00> vubuntor465: terminal nè, gõ gnome-control-center  rồi chọn network... :-ss
<vubuntor465> sau đó mình chọn gì nữa để đặt cổng proxy
<vubuntor465> bạn hướng dẫn chi tiết giúp vì mình đang dùng win muốn vào ubuntu lai phải reset máy
<Stanley00> vô tới đó, sẽ thấy chữ proxy to đùng, tới đó chắc bạn sẽ tự biết thôi à
<vubuntor465> thanks
<vubuntor465> mình phải reset máy thử thôi
<n2i> .g tmpfs linux
<bkphenny> n2i: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tmpfs
 * n2i xài gprs, ngại mớ http này quá
<n2i> .g cpufreqd ondemand
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.go2linux.org/how-to-configure-cpufreqd
<n2i> bkphenny: hôm nay tuyệt thế ;)
<n2i> .g no cpufreq socket found
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.go2linux.org/how-to-configure-cpufreqd
<n2i> .g archlinux wiki cpufreq
<bkphenny> n2i: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CPU_Frequency_Scaling
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-19
<CoconutC1ab> !ping
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping' not found
<vubuntor885> chào mọi người
<Stanley00> vubuntor885: chào bạn
<vubuntor885> có ai biết cách làm cho thanh panel u 11.10 trong suốt như nào không chỉ mình với
<Stanley00> vubuntor885: bạn dùng ccsm để chỉnh ấy
<Stanley00> compiz config setting manager
<vubuntor885> cài nó như nào bạn chỉ mình đi
<vubuntor885> mình mới dùng nên chả biết gì cả
<Stanley00> vubuntor885: bạn cài phần mêm trong Ubuntu thế nào thì cài nó y như thế
<vubuntor885> ok
<vubuntor885> cám ơn các bạn
<vubuntor534> hello
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor534> cac ban cho minh hoi ubuntu co can cai them av ko
<vubuntor534> minh thay bao? ubuntu bao mat tot lam
<vubuntor534> nhung van thac mac
<Stanley00> vubuntor534: trên forum bàn nhiều lắm rồi bạn à, search đi
<vimojnguoi> phù
<vimojnguoi> tập đánh kiểu tè lè
<vimojnguoi> tối hôm qua nhắm mắt đánh chữ cảm thấy đánh tè lè nhanh hơn
<vubuntor738> minh cai ubuntu10.04 tu usb, boot duoc , nhung ko cai duoc
<vimojnguoi> :/
<vubuntor258> hi all rất vui được hỗ trợ mọi người nếu mình biết :)
<nobawk> vubuntor738: nó có báo gì ko?
<vubuntor258> báo gì bạn
<vubuntor258> :)
<vubuntor951> chào mọi người
<vubuntor879> có ai ở đây ko
<vubuntor879> co mình hoit chút
<vubuntor879> khi mình cái vmware
<vubuntor879> thì nó lại cứ báo là
<vubuntor879> Unable to build kernel module.  See log file /tmp/vmware-root/setup-2608.log for details.
<vubuntor879> mà mình ko
<vubuntor879> biết sửa ra sao
<favadi> post cái log lên xem thế nào đã
<nobawk> chắc ubuntu mới quá vmware chưa hỗ trợ
<vubuntor879> post kiểu gì đây
<vubuntor879> nó dài lắm
<favadi> pastebin.com
<vubuntor879> http://paste.ubuntu.com/743081/
<vubuntor879> đó xem giup mình vơi
 * favadi xem xong cũng không thấy có thông tin gì 
<favadi> mà cũng chưa cài vmware lần nào
<vubuntor879> ẹc
<vubuntor879> có ai biết nữa ko
<vubuntor879> giup minh vs
<favadi> liệu xài virtualbox có đáp ứng được nhu cầu không?
<vubuntor879> bạn ngân đang xài virtualbox
<vubuntor879> nhưng ko vào dc máy ảo
<favadi> vubuntor879: không vào được?
<vubuntor879> uh
<vubuntor879> ko vào đc
<favadi> không vào được là thế nào?
<vubuntor879> vào dc cái giao diện ban đầu
<vubuntor879> nhưng ko sử dụng dc
<favadi> vubuntor879: post thử lỗi lên xem là lỗi gì
<vubuntor879> lỗi gì
<vimojnguoi> hì hục với virt-manager
<vubuntor879> lỗi của virtualbox
<vubuntor879> ak
<favadi> thì kêu virtualbox không start được :|
<vubuntor879> ko
<vubuntor879> bạn mình xài
<vubuntor879> chứ mình chưa
<vubuntor879> xài
<vimojnguoi> ai có tài liệu về host và sever ko
<vimojnguoi> cho một phát
<vubuntor667> Chào các bạn :)
<favadi> các bạn chào vubuntor667
<vubuntor667> Mình dùng laptop sony VPCCW16FG, mình ko cài được driver cho card màn hình để giảm ánh sáng, mong được trợ giúp từ các bạn :)
<vubuntor146> Giúp mình cài drive card màn hình Vaio VPCCW16FG với
<vimojnguoi> va2o d9a6y xem ne2
<vimojnguoi> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Driver_cho_Ubuntu
<vubuntor146> cám ơn bạn, mình có làm theo
<vubuntor146> nhưng khi nhấn Ctrl+Alt+F3
<vubuntor146> thì màn hình đen thui à
<n2i> hic, không đen mới lạ! ;)
<vimojnguoi> bạn bấm tổ hợp đó
<vimojnguoi> là phím chuyển môi trường làm việc
<vubuntor146> uh ! Mình ko thấy gì để gõ luôn
<vubuntor146> ko có dấu nháy hay bất cứ cái gì
<vubuntor146> hay là cứ gõ đại vô :D
<vimojnguoi> nếu là nvidia hoặc ati thì cứ như hướng dẫn là ok
<vimojnguoi> chứ không liên quan đến tổ hợp 3 phím đó
<vubuntor146> trong hướng dẫn phải nhấn tổ hợp phím đó
<vubuntor146> rồi gõ dòng lệnh vào
<vimojnguoi> :/
<vubuntor146> mà nhấn tổ hợp phím đó rồi thì mình ko nhìn thấy gì cả
<vubuntor146> đợi hoài cũng vậy
<vimojnguoi> àk
<vubuntor146> đành phải nhấn Ctrl + Alt + Delete
<vubuntor146> để restart
<vimojnguoi> mà pyhải của ati hoặc nvidia ko
<vubuntor146> của nvidia
<vimojnguoi> chỉ cần bật công cụ đó lên rồi bấm enable là xong rồi
<vimojnguoi> Hardwares Drivers
<vubuntor146> ừ
<vubuntor146> trong đó có 2 cái để active
<vimojnguoi> ừm
<vubuntor146> nhưng cái nào cũng ko thể giảm ánh sáng màn hình
<vimojnguoi> cái đó là soft riêng
<vubuntor146> hiện giờ mình đã tải driver về
<vubuntor146> ko biết làm thế nào để cài :(
<vimojnguoi> search xem có không
<vimojnguoi> trong diễn đàn ấy mình nhớ là có
<vubuntor146> mình tìm khắp rồi chưa thấy
<vubuntor146> nhìn màn hình sáng chói cả mắt
<vimojnguoi> bạn chỉ cần enble là cài đặt driver đầy đủ rồi
<vubuntor146> enable ở đâu vậy bạn ?
<vubuntor918> em nho voi?
<vubuntor918> cai card wireless Intel 5100 cua em no ko chay
<vubuntor918> co ai giup em cau hinh ko ah?
<vubuntor918> :(
<vubuntor146> làm sao để chuyển lại màn hình giao diện sau khi nhấn Cttrl + Alt + F3
<vubuntor918> co ai giup em dc ko ah>
<vubuntor545> có ai từng xài ubuntu bản server không cho mình hỏi 1 xíu nhé?
<vimojnguoi> thằng vubuntor146 ngu vl thế nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> không chửi bậy
<vimojnguoi> vừa đi chơi về xong
<vimojnguoi> :D sr
<vimojnguoi> bật cái terminal lên là xong
<vimojnguoi> cần gì phải CrT+ALT+F3
<n2i> .g bitcoin
<bkphenny> n2i: http://bitcoin.org/
<vubuntor743> hi
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-20
<vimojnguoi1> buổi sáng tốt lành
<vimojnguoi1> :D
<vimojnguoi1> #vnluser
<vubuntor711> có ai ở đây ko vậy
<vubuntor711> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor711> khi mình cài virtualbox
<vubuntor711> thì nó cứ báo thế
<vubuntor711> này no usable disk have been found
<vubuntor776> Tại sao mình không nghe nhạc được trên mp3.zing.vn? thỉnh thoảng nó lại hiện dòng cảnh báo IMD đã hết hạn dùng. help me!!!
<n2i> IMD = ?
<n2i> = IDM?
<n2i> IDM => tren Wins ma! Neu ma Wins thi o day khong support!
<n2i> .g -lpng14 not found :(
<vubuntor776> mình không nghe nhạc online đc
<vubuntor776> why?
<Stanley00> vubuntor776: bạn cài flash chưa?
<n2i> vubuntor776: Co nhieu nguyen nhan. Tra loi cau hoi ben tren cua minh di! IMD = ?
<vubuntor776> mình không biết
<bkphenny> ValueError: Input must be serialised JSON. (file "/home/k51/hoangnhk51/phenny/web.py", line 68, in json)
<vubuntor776> ý quên. viết lộn. IDM
<kid___> vubuntor776:  đang dùng windows?
<vubuntor776> ko nhớ nữa
<vubuntor776> =_=
<kid___> thế thì chịu
<vubuntor256> em là ngoc1414 đây
<vubuntor036> em là ngoc1414
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor036> ở đây có cao thủ nào nắm cái bảng băm tốt ko
<vubuntor036> cho em hỏi tý :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor036: qua bên #vnluser đi, thấy có xcode bên đó đó, nobawk nữa :D
<vubuntor036> ok
<lostfile> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<lostfile> Chúc mọi người cuối tuần thật vui! ^^
<MeiMei> lostfile: chuyên gia hnay cũng cắm may ha
<lostfile> hihi
<vubuntor077> alo
<vubuntor077> can giup do bang teamview aah.
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<Stanley00> vấn đề của bạn là gì?
<vubuntor077> minh` dung ubuntu 11.10 ma` k co cach nao cai ibus duoc
<vubuntor077> ban giup minh dc k ?
<Stanley00> sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey
<vubuntor077> minh` thu roi
<vubuntor077> van k go tieng viet dc
<vubuntor077> ban dun`g team view giup minh dc k ?
<Stanley00> rồi vô language support, chọn kiểu gõ là ibus
<vubuntor077> hic minh` lam y chang nhu huong dan tren dien dan roi
<vubuntor077> van k dc :((
<Stanley00> sau đó. chạy ibus-setup, add cái uniey vào
<vubuntor077> ok minh add unikey dc roi nhung van k goo dau dc ban oi :((
<Stanley00> nhấn Ctrl+Space xem
<vubuntor077> minh` nhap phai vao ky hieu ban phim
<vubuntor077> chon vietname-unikey
<vubuntor077> nhung van k go dau dc
<Stanley00> bạn gõ telex hay vni?
<vubuntor077> minh` muon go vni
<vubuntor077> lam cach nao` ?
<Stanley00> và thường thì muốn bật chế độ gõ TV, mình nhấn Ctrl +Space
<Stanley00> vubuntor077: pm cho mình mã teamview của bạn đi
<vubuntor077> ok cho` minh ti' nhe'
<vubuntor077> ban oi an alt+f2 go teamview
<vubuntor077> minh thay hien ra icon teamview roi ma nhan vao k dc la sao ?
<Stanley00> nhấn nút window ấy
<vubuntor077> 186 708 169
<vubuntor077> pass 1108
<Stanley00> bạn có thể gõ telex bình thường rồi đó
<vubuntor077> minh k biet go telex
<Stanley00> cái biểu tượng bàn phím thế kia là gõ được á
<vubuntor077> ban giu minh go vni dc k ?
<Stanley00> rồi, bạn gõ thử xem
<vubuntor077> thử phát
<vubuntor077> đc rồi hehe
<vubuntor077> cám ơn bạn nhiều nhé >"<
<Stanley00> OK, lần sau thì đừng nên public cái pass teamview như thế nha
<vubuntor077> bạn ở đâu :D mình mời đi cf  :D
<Stanley00> dùng /msg <nick> <tin nhắ> để gửi tin private nha
<vubuntor077> ok sẽ rút kinh nghiệm :D
<vubuntor583> cho mình hỏi cái? là mình vừa cài ubuntu xong nhưng khi khởi động máy ko có phần chọn để vào win ubuntu. tức là sao? nó chỉ chạy luôn win 7. :((
<Lokiheero> vubuntor583: tìm hiểu về grub2
<Lokiheero> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<vubuntor583> thanks!
<n2i> .g floating awesome
<bkphenny> n2i: http://twistedsifter.com/2011/10/floating-table-lamps/
<n2i> .g floating rule awesome WM
<bkphenny> n2i: http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/FAQ
<Stanley00> ôi giàng ôi! unity hết hơn 1GB RAM, vậy mà LXDE chưa tới 500MB... chẳng nhẽ phải chuyển qua LXDE à?
<lanmc> Chuẩn:))
<Stanley00> nhưng vẫn thích Unity, RAM dùng nhiều chắc cũng chẳng sao đâu nhỉ? lanmc
<lanmc> mới 1GB ram,vẫn thua win 7
<lanmc> mình vẫn gnome 2^^
<Stanley00> ^^
<n2i> Stanley00: Gì lắm thế?
 * n2i nhớ độ xài Unity ghê lắm cũng 200 - 300MiB thôi
<Stanley00> n2i: ai biết đâu, có thunderbird với gnome-do với mấy thứ chat chit nữa mà lên nhiêu đó đó :-ss
<n2i> OMG! gnome-do :P
<n2i> synapse đi.
<Stanley00> n2i: synapse? hay hơn à?
<Stanley00> n2i: lần nào vô monitor coi thì thunder với gnome-do cũng nhất nhì :-ss
<n2i> Stanley00: có thể, nhưng /me thấy ngon! Tất nhiên phải kết hợp thế nào đó mới hay được :)
<Stanley00> n2i: OK, đang install
 * n2i nhớ thuở xài 10.04, chỉ cho mỗi cái tint2 trên màn hình sau khi boot lên. gọi gì là cứ synapse.
<n2i> Mod4 + space: đánh tên app + enter => nó bật ngay lên giữa mặt, nhanh như bị tát! Cảm giác rất phê! :)
<Stanley00> n2i: nhìn sơ sơ thấy cũng ổn đấy, thanks pro :))
 * n2i hem giám :3
<vubuntor699> alo có anh nào đang nhìn màn hình không
<n2i> có! :|
<vubuntor699> alo có anh nào biết vê umask không a
<n2i> vấn đề là nhìn để làm gì.
 * n2i không thấy quen lắm :3
<n2i> .g umask
<bkphenny> n2i: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umask
<vubuntor025> alo cho em hỏi việc bắt user tự thay đổi mật khẩu có thể thực hiên thay đổi trực tiếp trong file /etc/shadow được không hay phải dùng usermod
<n2i> vubuntor025: ai bảo sửa trong đó zị? thử đi ;)
<Stanley00> vubuntor025: "tự thay đổi mật khẩu"? ý bạn là sao?
 * n2i không thấy hay ho gì việc sửa trong /etc/passwd
<Stanley00> nhớ là dùng lệnh passwd là được rồi, có set thời gian mật khẩu hết hạn thì phải
<n2i> Stanley00: tự tay viết pass vào /etc/passwd :P
<Stanley00> n2i: >:) thế thì /me đầu hàng =))
 * n2i không hiểu sao urxvt cứ cà giật, chậm thôi rồi so với xterm :((
<vubuntor025> vì thây dùng sudo gedit /etc/shadow có thể edit đươc mà
<n2i> Stanley00: ;) Thầy dạy mờ!
<n2i> vubuntor025: sửa được là một chuyện, dùng được lại là chuyện khác.
 * n2i linux mờ, mọi thứ đều là text file, sao mà hem sửa được chứ :3
<Stanley00> ^ chính xác :D
<vubuntor025> vậy có cách nào bắt user phải thay đổi mật khẩu không
<Stanley00> xem lại post của mình ấy
<n2i> vubuntor025: "bắt" ở đây có nghĩa là?
 * n2i mày thay pass đi, không tao Phồng Tôm bây giờ => đổi thoai :P
<vubuntor025> không đến như thế
<vubuntor025> như là cảnh báo là đến ngày ... phải thay đổi mật khẩu
<vubuntor025> trong file /etc/shadow có thấy định dạng ghi thế mà
<vubuntor025> 	User:Pwd:Last pwd change :Minimum:Maximum:Warn:Inactive :Expire
<Stanley00> thôi sn n2i tiếp chiêu nhá, /me 3D rồi :((
<vubuntor025> @@
 * n2i too! logout nhát, mới thay mấy thứ trong font/conf.d :)
<vubuntor025> không có ai giải đáp vấn đề của mình chắc
<Stanley00> vubuntor025: thấy cái post của mình chứ hả? trả lời thế rồi mà cứ la...
<vubuntor025> lệnh passwd ?
<Stanley00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/744066/
<vubuntor025> vừa thử man xong
<vubuntor025> vậy chỉ có mỗi cách này hay còn có cách nào khác không vậy
<Stanley00> cách này có gì không ổn à?
<vubuntor025> à không vì hỏi thêm cho nó đa dạng hơn thôi
<n2i> I'm come back :3
 * n2i nay hinh nhu hoi hieu nham y cua vubuntor025 :-/
<vubuntor025> ý mình chỉ là khi đặt mật khẩu cho user thì đặt thêm thời gian bắt buộc phải thay mật khẩu khác
<vubuntor219> câu lệnh nào để logout user
<n2i> vubuntor219: dang o dau ma doi logout?
<vubuntor219> dung terminal tạo ra user đó
<vubuntor219> h muốn xóa dùng cái userdel nó báo user đang logged in
<vubuntor219> su sang root làm vẫn không được
<n2i> 'su' thoi ma, da 'logout' han dau :-/
<Stanley00> trước tiên, chạy who xem coi user login ở đâu đã
<Stanley00> logout trong terminal thì thường dùng exit là xong à
<n2i> ^D :)
<vubuntor219> exit nhung ma van de dang muon delete cai user do
<n2i> vubuntor219: logout khoi user do di roi tinh tiep
<vubuntor219> thi dang hoi co cau lenh nao khong
<Stanley00> thì exit để logout rồi del :-ss
<vubuntor219> exit roi nhung logout không dudocj
<vubuntor219> no cu doi bao chi co dung exit duoc thoi
<n2i> vubuntor219: dang dung GUI? va dang bat terminal?
<n2i> vubuntor219: the muon xoa user nao? va cau dang la user nao?
<vubuntor219> dang gui dang terminal
 * n2i dung bao la login bang 'user1' sau do 'su someone' di roi 'userdel user1' :3
<vubuntor219> roi thu cach dayh roi
<vubuntor219> su sang user khac
<vubuntor219> hay root
<vubuntor219> roi dung userdel user1 cung khong duoc
<vubuntor219> toan bao user dang logged in
<vubuntor219> nên mới hỏi cách logout
<Stanley00> ôi giàng ôi, sn nào nữa đây n2i :-ss
<vubuntor219> chưa biết mới hỏi
<vubuntor219> @@
<n2i> Stanley00: ;)
<n2i> vubuntor219: cau dang login bang tai khoan la 'user1'?
<Stanley00> phiền bạn qua bên cái tty của user1, nhấn exit tới khi nào thấy chữ login rồi del thử xem
<vubuntor219> ko y minh ban dau la the nay
<n2i> va sau do lai muon xoa 'user1' luon?
 * n2i qua' bang` tu. tu? :P
<vubuntor219> minh dung useradd tao cai user 1
<vubuntor219> @@
<vubuntor219> dang noi la moi tao cai user 1
<vubuntor219> dung useradd tao cai user1
<vubuntor219> h muon xoa no bang cach nao
<vubuntor219> luc dau login bang tai khoan khac
<Stanley00> rồi, bây giờ mở terminal lên, đánh lệnh who, rồi paste bin cái kết quả lên đây, và kết quả lệnh deluser luôn
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor219> http://paste.ubuntu.com/744235/
<Stanley00> hmm, vô lý vậy...
<vubuntor219> thế mới hỏi
<Stanley00> thử với userdel xem
<Stanley00> à deluser chứ
 * n2i hôm nay mình toàn hiểu lầm :-/
<vubuntor219> http://paste.ubuntu.com/744239/
<vubuntor219> không đựo
<vubuntor219> không được
<vubuntor219> su sang user1 rôi logout thì báo not found
<Stanley00> n2i: =))
<vubuntor219> không ai biết à :|
<Stanley00> cái gì not found? báo lúc su hay lúc log out?
<vubuntor219> lúc logout
<vubuntor219> sh: logout: not found
<Stanley00> chỗ đó là exit, không phải logout
<vubuntor219> thì exit cũng không xóa được user1 đó
<vubuntor219> vì cũng thử exit rồi mà
<n2i> nhưng mà...sao lại not found đc nhỉ? :-/
<vubuntor219> rồi cuối cùng làm được
<vubuntor219> exit liên tục từ user1-> root-> user-> user1-> root-> user1->user-> rồi tắt luôn terminal rồi vô lại mới xóa được vòng tròn luẩn quẩn
<Stanley00> oh fsck! đừng có nói là lúc del bạn có su sang user1 nha?
<vubuntor219> da noi la minh tao user1
<vubuntor219> rôi mình su vào
<vubuntor219> rồi minh su sang root
<n2i> lol
<vubuntor219> rôi del
<n2i> ^D liên tục =))
<vubuntor219> rồi lại su vao
<Stanley00> đúng là khó đỡ thiệt
<vubuntor219> đâm ra chắc phải exit mầy lần mới được
<Stanley00> n2i: kiểu này chắc /me chả dám vô đây luôn quá
<Lokiheero> ủa ủa,chuyện gì chuyện gì
 * Stanley00 nhớ là có nói exit tới khi nào thấy màn hình logout luôn mà ta? tưởng làm rồi chứ
<vubuntor219> màn hình logout luôn nghĩa là gì
<vubuntor219> ? terminal tắt ?
<Stanley00> uhm, nếu dùng gnome-terminal thì nghĩa là thế á
<vubuntor219> ok cám ơn nhìu
<vubuntor219> à mà hỏi lại vụ buổi chiều
<n2i> =))
<vubuntor219> Buộc NSD thay đổi mật khẩu
<n2i> Stanley00: hóa ra... :-/
<vubuntor219> ;))
<Stanley00> n2i: hèn gì... =))
<vubuntor219> new thế thông cảm cho em
<n2i> vubuntor219: useradd có -e ấy, xài thử đi.
<n2i> *thá»­ xem
<vubuntor219> à được rồi em dung tham chiếu -e của passwd
<vubuntor219> cám ơn n2i và stanley00
<Stanley00> vubuntor219: thì đấy, lúc chiều chả bảo thế à? LOL
<vubuntor219> à lúc chiểu thử rồi
<n2i> vubuntor219: Rảnh vô đây chơi! ;)
<vubuntor219> đang tập tành ubuntu mà
<vubuntor219> à cho hỏi để tạo quyền sudo cho user thì phải cho user đó vô group của root ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor219: xem man sudo và visudo thì phải
<n2i> vubuntor219: visudo
<n2i> vubuntor219: cho cái link nè! http://server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_11.04&p=initial_conf&f=7
 * n2i nói thật chứ /me cũng có bao giờ đọc :P
<vubuntor219> không biết mầy cái này
<vubuntor219> vì đọc thấy add vô group  root thì nghĩ có quyền sudo
 * Stanley00 gà, ứ biết tạo user nữa cơ :))
<vubuntor219> @@
<n2i> cho ăn nằm với root rồi thì còn hơn cả sudo :3
<vubuntor219> có ai biết gì về cấu hình quota cho NSD không vậy
<n2i> quota?
 * n2i 3G còn đâu gần ngàn bạc :3
<Stanley00> vubuntor219: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Quota.html chỗ này á?
<vubuntor219> à chắc là nó nhưng ngồi đọc ta đau cả đầu
<Stanley00> vubuntor219: muốn nghiên cứu thì phải thế thôi
 * Stanley00 nghĩ chắc vubuntor219 hay đau đầu kiểu này nên chiều giờ mới có nhiều vấn đề ở đây á :))
<vubuntor219> May be
<vubuntor835> xin chao
<vubuntor835> ai co the giup toi xem video trong ubuntu duoc ko
<lanmc> cai vlc vao sudo apt-get install vlc
<vubuntor835> minh cai roi nhung van ko xem duoc video tren 24h.com.vn
<lanmc> ban dung browser nao
<lanmc> neu dung firefox thi cai them goi mozilla plugin
<lanmc> mozilla-plugin-vlc
<vubuntor835> minhf dung ca firefox va chrome deu ko duoc
<lanmc> ban cho minh cai link video xem nao
<vubuntor835> http://hn.24h.com.vn/video-ban-thang/video-valencia--real-sieu-kich-tinh-c297a417791.html
<vubuntor835> minh moi dang dung thu he dieu hanh nay ma co ve kho qua
<lanmc> kiem tra da cai goi totem mozzila chua ban,dpkg --list | grep totem-mozilla
<vubuntor835> chua ban ah
<lanmc> the cai vao di
<lanmc> sudo apt-get install totem-mozilla
<lanmc> xong restart lai browser
<lanmc> ah chet quen,cai video day la flash
<lanmc> co le ban chua cai flash-plugin
<lanmc> @@
<vubuntor383> van ko duoc ban ah
<lanmc> hi
<lanmc> video bạn gửi là flash
<lanmc> :D
<lanmc> chắc chưa cài flash-plugin
<lanmc> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lanmc> gói đấy bao gồm codec,font,flash plugin ..:D
<vubuntor246> aloal cho mình hỏi đã ai sử qouta cho người sử dụng chưa
<lanmc> có vấn đề gì bạn?
<vubuntor246> vì mình đặt giới hạn ngạnh cho người sử dụng chạy trên máy ảo thì bị lỗi
<lanmc> bạn bị lỗi gì
<vubuntor246>  /etc/fstab : không xuất hiện thư mục để mount  mà chỉ có 1 cái / dùng chung
<vubuntor704> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor704> cho minh hoi cac xem video online voi
<n2i> vubuntor704: co nhieu cach
<lanmc> do lúc cài đặt bạn ko chia ổ khác,chỉ cài vào 1 ổ:D
<n2i> nhung co nhung yeu cau co ban
<n2i> vubuntor704: thu nhat
<lanmc> thêm dòng usrquota hoặc grpquota hoặc cả 2 nếu cần vào
<vubuntor246> vi minh cai tren may ao no the
<vubuntor246> co cach nao khac phuc ko
<lanmc> lúc cài mới
<lanmc> bạn chia ra một ổ khác
<lanmc> mount vào /home
<lanmc> rồi áp quota vào
<vubuntor246> chậc cài máy ảo hình như được một ổ thôi mà
<lanmc> ý mình là phân vùng (partition)
<lanmc> nếu thích thêm ổ bạn thêm thoải mái mà
<vubuntor246> hix máy ảo có thể thực hiện phân vùng lại không
<vubuntor246> cái này khó hiểu
<n2i> tại sao lại không :3
<vubuntor704> ai giup minh cach xem video online voi
<vubuntor246> video thi cai flash
<vubuntor704> minh cai roi nhung ko duoc
<n2i> vubuntor704: mạng lởm quá ;)
<vubuntor246> sài bản 11.10 à
<vubuntor704> mang minh chay voi windown ngon ma
<vubuntor704> vang  dang dung ban 11.10
<vubuntor704> moi chuyen sang he dieu hanh nay dung nen  minh chua biet gi ca
<vubuntor246> à hồi trước máy mìn cài cũng bị dính cái lỗi flash và driver wifi
<vubuntor246> bạn thử vào software center xem
<vubuntor246> có mục search ý
<vubuntor246> gõ flash
<vubuntor704> ok
<n2i> !ure | vubuntor704
<ubot2> vubuntor704: ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<n2i> .g ure ubuntu repo
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/new-ppa-makes-installing-libreoffice-on-ubuntu-easy/
<n2i> :P
<vubuntor246> Có ai hướng dẫn mình phân vùng ubuntu khi cài trên máy ảo khôg
<vubuntor247> cho minh hoi sao dang dung firefox chuyen sang dung chay cai khac roi vao lai lai bi logoff vay
<vubuntor247> cho minh hoi sao dang dung firefox chuyen sang dung chay cai khac roi vao lai lai bi logoff vay
<lanmc> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/directory-tree.html
<vubuntor247> cho minh hoi sao dang dung firefox chuyen sang dung chay cai khac roi vao lai lai bi logoff vay
<n2i> vubuntor246:
<n2i> :P
 * n2i lỡ tay :3
<vubuntor246> ?
<n2i> vubuntor247: more info, pls!
<kid__> vubuntor246: trên youtube có mấy video hướng dẫn cài đó
<vubuntor246> vấn đề đang cần phân vùng lại
<n2i> vubuntor246: phân vùng lại?
 * n2i nghĩ thì khác gì máy thật đâu ta
<vubuntor246> !
 * n2i nghĩ part2 chứ sao phải xài máy ảo :3
<n2i> vubuntor246: khác gì đâu, có cái size nhỏ hơn :P
<vubuntor246> xài máy ảo cho tiện
<n2i> dualboot tiện hơn
<vubuntor246> mất công chạy từ bên này sang bên kia rồi update + cài driver
<C4NoC> lởm
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-12
<quydo> 222
<quydo> chào mọi người
<quydo> có ai ko rứa
<quydo> :(
<vubuntor626> }ping
<vubuntor626> .ping
<vubuntor626> .ping
<quydor> co ai ko vay :d
<quydor> 22
<quydor> 222222222222222
<quydor> e
<kid_> 3
<tungd> hic dang dinh tra loi, quit mat r
<anhduc> co ai giup minh 1 chut ve Ubuntu dc ko?
<anhduc> co ai ko.............????????????/
<anhduc> chanel it ng qua.nan?
<Stanley00> anhduc: ???
<anhduc> minh muon hoi chut ve ubuntu,ban co giup minh dc ko?
<Stanley00> mình thì không rành ubuntu lắm, nhưng cứ hỏi, mình không biết thì còn người khác... và dùng Tiếng Việt trong đây nha bạn
<anhduc> ok
<anhduc> mình cài cái playonlinux
<anhduc> dinh cai aoe de? choi
<anhduc> mà khó quá
<anhduc> bạn biết thì giúp mình chut
<Stanley00> à... và tất cả nội dung trong MỘT đoạn thôi!
<anhduc> :))
<Stanley00> anhduc: qua window chơi không sướng hơn à?
<anhduc> thế thì còn phụ thuộc vào Win quá...mình muốn cắt đứt duyện phận vs bác Bil luôn
<Stanley00> tại sao lại muốn chấm dứt? hiện tại linux không dành cho game nên có game thì cứ window mà tán. đơn giản thế thôi.
<anhduc> khó nhỉ.thế thì đành dùng song song 2 OS này vậy
<quydo> hahaha
<quydo> hellooo
<n0bawk> à thì ra là cái đống chí này hay join vào mấy cái room để bị ban cả hội >:3
<CoconutCrab> okay
<quydo> ac
<quydo> van co nguoi onl ah
<quydo> mọi người cho mình hỏi
<quydo> trên centos thì có torrent server nào phổ biến ko vậy :(
<CoconutCrab> rtorrent
<quydo> thanks :d
<vubuntor485> alo ạ j nômto
<vubuntor485> cho e  hỏi  dùng ubuntu có hay lỗi  bên  windows kothees  ak
<vubuntor485> Vd  Win  thường  vài tháng   lỗi 1 lần còn Ubuntu  thì thế nào ak
<C4NoC> ubuntu cũng rứa
<C4NoC> tùy người xài
<C4NoC> :3
 * C4NoC xài máy cả năm chả lỗi lào
<vubuntor485> vậy  khi  lỗi  mà muốn cài  đặt  lại  HDH  thì  e  lưu  ý  đến  dữ   liệu thế  nào  ak
<vubuntor485> tránh bị mất  ý   ak.
<C4NoC> trong home
<C4NoC> thế là đủ
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-13
<vubuntor146> Làm sao hiện task manager như bên Win z mấy bạn
<vubuntor793> em muon hoi lam sao de hien ra unikey khi dang nhap vao
<Stanley00> bạn vào phần languagle, chọn ibus là xong
<Stanley00> *language*
<vubuntor793> no hong co hien tren thanh cong cu de minh chon nhu trong win do ban
<Stanley00> vubuntor793: nếu unikeychạy rôì thì gõ tiếng việt trước đi bạn...
<Stanley00> .g hien ibus-unikey setting
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<iSupyBot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor793> ^^ tai minh moi dung, nen con dang mo
<vubuntor793> luc cai thi co 1 icon nho? hien tren thanh cong cu tren cung a'
<vubuntor793> gio thi hong thay nua
<Stanley00> ý mình là gõ tiếng việt trong này á
<vubuntor793> day la van de minh dang gap ne, co unikey, minh cung vo IBUS ma van chua go dc TV
<Stanley00> TuxBadGuy: vô giúp tí, /me đang gặp sự cố với unikey, gõ bằng viqr lâu quá
<n0bawk> vubuntor793: cái ibus-unikey vào rồi vào terminal gõ im-switch -s ibus
<Stanley00> haiz... gnome3 set tiếng việt lạ kinh khủng :(
<Stanley00> tự nhiên lại OK rồi... hahaha
<n0bawk> ờ ờ
<n0bawk> mình ếu dùng ibus nữa rồi
<n0bawk> h khoẻ re hè hè
<Stanley00> n0bawk: thế sn dùng gì thế? cho /me khỏe cùng với :D
<n0bawk> Stanley00: chuyển qua xvnkb rồi
<Stanley00>  okay... để /me search nào.
<n0bawk> Stanley00: đang tính ngồi phịa thêm cho nó cái per window nữa, là khỏi lăn tăn
<n0bawk> sf.net/xvnkb
<Stanley00> OK... thanks
<vubuntor653> anh em cho hỏi tí nha
<vubuntor653> máy mình cài xampp
<vubuntor653> nhưng giờ mình muốn dùng console để login vào mysql
<vubuntor653> nhưng cứ gõ mysql.... và enter là nó báo mysql chưa được cài đặt
<vubuntor653> mình vào /opt/lampp/etc/bin vẫn thấy có mysql
<vubuntor653> hệ thống vẫn chạy bình thường
<n0bawk> vubuntor653: bạn phải cho cái đường dẫn đến chỗ mysql vào biến môi trường PATH
<n0bawk> vubuntor653: hoặc cd đến thư mục chứa chương trình mysql rồi chạy ./mysql
<vubuntor653> hì
<vubuntor653> thử rồi
<vubuntor653> đều không được
<n0bawk> ko đc thì nó báo như thế nào?
<vubuntor653> mysql chưa được cài đặt, chạy lệnh sudo apt-get install mysql-client-core 5 để cài đặt
<vubuntor653> nó báo vậy đó, mình không nhớ tỉ mỉ
<n0bawk> vubuntor653: ko phải cd vào thư muc /opt/etc/bin đâu
<n0bawk> bạn cài vào đâu mình ko rõ
<vubuntor653> dùng lampp nên cd vào bin của lampp/etc/bin
<vubuntor653> lệnh: cd /opt/lampp/etc/bin
<vubuntor653> rồi gõ: mysql hay ./mysql hả bạn ?
<n0bawk> vubuntor653: ./mysql
<vubuntor653> híc
<vubuntor653> mình mới gõ mysql
<vubuntor653> chút nữa có điện mình thử lại xem sao
<vubuntor653> cảm ơn bạn !
<quydo> hello hoole
<n0bawk> vubuntor653: uh thử lại đi
<n0bawk> vubuntor653: nếu export vào PATH thì mới gõ mysql đc
<n0bawk> còn ko thì phải cd vào thư mục có chứa lệnh đó rồi ./mysql (tức là chạy lệnh mysql ở thư mục hiện đang làm việc)
<quydo> 2222222222222222
<vubuntor237> cảm ơn n0bawk nhá, dùng ./mysql thì nó chạy được
<vubuntor237> hì hì
<quydo> 222222222222
<quydo> mọi người ơi
<quydo> cho mình hỏi với
<quydo> Removing bricks from replicate configuration is not allowed without reducing replica count explicitly
<quydo> ko remove brick khỏi volume (gluster) đc
<quydo> :(
<Stanley00> .g "Removing bricks from replicate configuration is not allowed without reducing replica count explicitly"
<iPhenny> Stanley00: No results found for '"Removing bricks from replicate configuration is not allowed without reducing replica count explicitly"'.
<Stanley00> .g Removing bricks from replicate configuration is not allowed without reducing replica count explicitly
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1068511.1069369
<iSupyBot> Title: On the Impact of Replica Placement to the Reliability of Distributed Brick Storage Systems (at dl.acm.org)
<quydo> bot ah :d
<quydo> thanks bot
<quydo> bot tìm kiếm có #
<quydo> ko liên quan gì đến câu hỏi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-14
<vubuntor519> cho em hỏi là update từ ubuuntu 10.04 lên 12.04 có khác so với cài đặt trực tiếp bằng đĩa hay usb ko ah ? cám ơn mọi người !
<vubuntor806> cho minh hỏi về việc tạo boot cho usb trong ubuntu
<kid__> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor806> mình đang sài ubuntu 10.04, h` muốn lên 12.10, nhưng ko biết làm sao để boot từ USB đc, mình wa Windows sài Unetbootin, Universal USB, Yumi... đều ko boot đc
<n0bawk> !unetbootin | vubuntor806
<ubot2> vubuntor806: Phần mềm tạo Linux USB Boot từ files ISO http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<iSupyBot> Title: UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads (at unetbootin.sourceforge.net)
<n0bawk> vubuntor806: vào bios chọn first boot device là usb
<n0bawk> vubuntor806: 1 cái quan trọng nữa là phải xem xem máy có hỗ trợ boot từ usb ko
<n0bawk> máy rất cũ ròi thì có thể ko hỗ trợ
<vubuntor806> ý mình là, mình chọn boot từ USB rồi, nhưng vào thì chỉ có màn hình đen và con trỏ nhấp nháy, mình boot bản 10.04 đc nhưng 12.xx thì ko
<heroandtn3> .g Universal-USB-Installer | vubuntor806
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<iSupyBot> Title: Universal USB Installer Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<vubuntor806> để mình thử lại lần nữa
<Stanley00> vubuntor806: checksum cái file iso trước đã
<kid__> +1
<todo1991> xin chào mọi người
<todo1991> cho mình hỏi cách thanh đổi port để chạy locahost với
<todo1991> mình chạy nó báo lỗi sau
<todo1991> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<todo1991> Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<todo1991> không biết làm sao để đổi cả, mong được mọi người giải đáp
<Severus> ?
<TuxWareZ> sao không dùng IIS cho dễ
<todo1991> em tưởng IIS nó chỉ có ở win đi kèm theo , chứ U cũng có ạ?
<Severus> ý anh Tux là qua Uynh dùng đó bạn
<Severus> :3
<todo1991> em mới nghe thuật ngữ này lần đầu, chắc trình độ chưa đủ, để em google thêm, có gì tối em lên nhờ các anh vậy.
<vubuntor119> các bạn ơi, cho mình hỏi network places trong ubuntu 12.04 LTS thì ở đâu vậy !?!?! các bạn giúp với !
<vubuntor119> ai biết cách vào network places ( như trong windows để vào các thư mục chia sẻ trên mạng LAN) trong ubuntu 12.04 LTs ko !?
<Stanley00> nó nằm trong khung bên trái khi bạn mở home folder á
<vubuntor119> vậy hả ban !?
<vubuntor119> cái Browers Network, mình ấn vào ko thấy được
<vubuntor119> Could not display "network:///".
<vubuntor119> Nautilus cannot handle "network" locations
<vubuntor119> ai chỉ mình với
<kid_> vubuntor119: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1278395
<iSupyBot> Title: [SOLVED] Could not display "network:///". Nautilus cannot handle "network" locations. - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<kid_> thử đọc bài này coi
<vubuntor217> có ai trên đây khoog vậy
<vubuntor217> mình cần tìm driver của netbook Acer Aspire One 725
<vubuntor217> mình cần tìm driver của netbook Acer Aspire One 725
<kid_> có vấn đề gì hả bạn?
<vubuntor217> mình cần tìm driver của netbook Acer Aspire One 725'
<vubuntor217> mình cài ubuntu 12.04 thì thiếu vài cái driver
<Severus> driver cho cái gì
<Severus> :|
<vubuntor217> driver touchpad, âm thanh
<vubuntor217> nếu ai tìm đc thì mail cho mình nha - dongthong@gmail.com
<vubuntor217> mình cần tìm driver của netbook Acer Aspire One 725
<Severus> touchpad có sẵn
<Severus> không thì tự build trên people ubuntu có
<Severus> âm thanh chỉnh lại card trong sound có
<Severus> :|
<vubuntor217> nhưng khi cài thì touchpad không dùng đc
<Severus> modprobe psmouse
<vubuntor217> âm thanh thì mic không hoạt động
<vubuntor217> mic tai nghe không hoạt động
<Severus> alsamixer
<Severus> chỉnh trong đó
<vubuntor114> Ubuntu 12.10 ko nhận card wifi thì làm sao bây h` ạ ?
<vubuntor217> nếu dùng netbook thì nên xài bản linus nào tốt vậy bạn
<Severus> bản anfo cũng vậy
<Severus> :)
<Severus> wifi thì do chưa modprobe lên thôi
 * CoconutCrab bò bò đi
<Severus> bạn tìm hiểu modprobe là đưọc
<vubuntor114> ok để mình mò
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-15
<vubuntor421> alo  ak
<vubuntor421> co  ai ol  ko   e nho  chut
<vubuntor421> e  muon  doi  may" cai"   nut"  close sang ben phai thi  lam the" nao ak
<Severus> twaek-tool
<vubuntor421> ajnomoto
<vubuntor421> vostro
<vubuntor421> Toronto
<kid__1> ?
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor421> alo
<vubuntor430> alo  ak
<vubuntor430> có  ai  ol ko  thế ak.
<vubuntor430> e   hỏi  cái  này   với
<Stanley00> !asl
<ubot2> Factoid 'asl' not found
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor430> em muốn  đỏi  cái nút  close về  bên phải  như  win  thì  làm  thê  nào  ak
<Stanley00> vubuntor430: ubuntu bản mấy vậy bạn?
<vubuntor430> 12.04
<Stanley00> vubuntor430: chỉ có thể làm được khi cửa sổ chưa phóng to thôi thì phải? như thế được không?
<vubuntor430> vâng
<vubuntor430>  thế  cũng đc  ak
<Stanley00> .g ubuntu 12.04 close button to the right
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/04/important-things-to-do-after-install_26.html
<Stanley00> vubuntor430: xem cái link của iPhenny đi... nói chung google cái này không khó :(
<vubuntor430> thank  a ak
<vubuntor430>  để  e làm  xem  có  đc ko
<kid__> ngày xưa chỉnh theme hay sao ý nhỉ
<vubuntor430> ôh
<vubuntor430>   e làm đc   rồi
<vubuntor430>  thank  các  anh  nhiều
<vubuntor521> co ai khong coi minh cai nay cai
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<Stanley00> vubuntor521: và dùng tiếng việt nha bạn.
<vubuntor521> hic. chua cai bo go tieng viet
<Stanley00> vậy thôi, câu hỏi của bạn là gì?
<vubuntor521> em cai 3 he dieu hanh. UBuntu va win7 va win8
<vubuntor521> nhung grub khong vao win 8 duoc
<vubuntor521> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1359739/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> bạn làm gì mà nó hiện ra cái đó?
<vubuntor521> em vao folder chua WIn8
<Stanley00> và bạn đọc được dòng này không? "The NTFS partition is hibernated. Please resume and shutdown Windows"
<vubuntor521> không ạ
<vubuntor521> xin lỗi anh, em cài tiếng việt
<vubuntor521> nên để anh chờ
<Stanley00> không sao, thế này thì tốt hơn, giờ nó nói là bạn phải làm sao qua lại win8, shutdown, chứ không dùng hibernate nữa.
<Stanley00> mà lúc cài ubuntu bạn có phân vùng lại ổ đĩa không?
<Stanley00> nói chung ca này khó quá. _Tux_, C4NoC, n0bawk
<vubuntor521> menu boot có Ubutun, win7, win8, em vào win 7 rồi vào win 8 đc
<Stanley00> hmm, vậy là còn may đấy. qua win8 shutdown đi
<vubuntor521> win 8 là em ghost trước khi cài ubuntu
<Stanley00> ủa? ghost á? ghost hibernate?
<vubuntor521> ban đầu máy em cài win 7
<vubuntor521> e tạo ổ d rồi ghost win 8 pro vao đây
<vubuntor521> tiếp theo em cái ubuntu vào 1 o khac
<vubuntor521> 1 điều lạ là. Nếu em dùng win 7 thì em sẽ thấy thư mục win 8, còn ngược lại thì không
<Stanley00> thế bạn có hibernate cái win nào không?
<vubuntor526> híc
<vubuntor526> em mới bị out xong
<vubuntor526> mạng mất anh à
<vubuntor526> khắc phục sao anh
<Stanley00> thế bạn có hibernate cái win nào không?
<vubuntor526> để em sang win xem sao
<vubuntor526> tý không đc em lại hỏi tiếp
<Stanley00> có hibernate hay không mà sang win xem làm gì?
<Stanley00> @@
<vubuntor526> bên này sao em biết đc
<vubuntor526> em không biết đâu
<n0bawk> >:3
<Stanley00> ơ, bạn tắt win bằng shutdown hay hibernate mà cũng không biết à?
<n0bawk> Stanley00: khó thế nào?
<Stanley00> n0bawk: U báo win8 hibernate, không mount hay tạo boot vô win8 được
<vubuntor526> lúc nãy em đang crack lại win7 nhưng chưa bật lại, nó bảo bật mà em chưa bật
<Stanley00> n0bawk: mới phát sinh mấy cái khó mới, sn xem mấy câu cuối cuối này đi.
<Stanley00> vubuntor526: nãy giờ bạn chưa trả lời mình mấy câu hỏi rồi. không có thông tin cần thiết thì e là mình không thể giúp bạn được.
<vubuntor333> xin lỗi các anh
<vubuntor333> em vứa sang xem 2 cái win
<vubuntor333> thấy không sao cả
<vubuntor333> tại sao em vào win 8 thì không thấy ổ win 7 hả các anh
<vubuntor333> các anh đâu rồi
<vubuntor521> có bác nào rành về openerp không ạ?
<_Tux_> iPhenny: tell C4NoC http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/11/14/let-the-nexii-hit-the-floor-hspa-nexus-7-is-now-sold-out-on-the-play-store-too/
<iPhenny> _Tux_: I'll pass that on when C4NoC is around.
<iSupyBot> Title: Let The Nexii Hit The Floor: HSPA+ Nexus 7 Is Now Sold Out On The Play Store, Too (at www.androidpolice.com)
<vubuntor990> ace cho e hỏi 1 tí. E vừa cài ubuntu = wubi xong reset lại máy. Đến đoạn boot vào để complete, vào đến màn hình load có chữ ubuntu thì bị treo máy luôn. Vậy là làm sao ạ. Em dùng laptop dell vostro 3450
<vubuntor576> sau 1 thời gian vật vã với ubuntu và được sự giúp đỡ của mấy bạn trên này
<vubuntor576> đề tài của mình được 9d
<vubuntor576> cảm ơn mọi người nhiều
<kid_> 9 đ cơ à
<kid_> khao đê=))
<kid_> vubuntor990: bạn chịu khó cài bằng live usb coi:)
<vubuntor990> mình cài bằng Live CD thì boot vào đĩa xong ms vào phần chọn chi tiết thôi mà cũng bị lỗi bạn ạ
<redlotus> vubuntor576: check md5 iso
 * _Tux_ ếu được làm đồ án
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> vubuntor576: cái gì mà được 9đ vậy
<vubuntor990> để mình thử đã cám ơn
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-16
<vubuntor422> sao mình vào địa chỉ này
<vubuntor422> https://login.launchpad.net/+openid
<iSupyBot> Title: This is an OpenID server (at login.launchpad.net)
<vubuntor422> nhưng không hiện ra chỗ nào để chọn No, I want to create an account now
<vubuntor422> oh thanhks isupybot
<vubuntor422> sr cho mình hỏi thêm
<vubuntor422> chỗ đánh pass sao mình đánh nhiều pass lớn hơn 8 ký tự mà vẫn không đăng ký được
<vubuntor422> ?
<vubuntor668> cho mình hỏi mình mới tạo 1 group là thang..sau đó đổi tên là quantri...tiếp đến là đổi id của nhóm là 1080. mình tạo 1 user bằng lệnh adduser, cho user này vào nhóm 1080.Cuối cùng mình xóa nhóm quantri..nhưng khi thử tao mới nhom thang vào thì nó bảo có là sao...(mình đã đổi tên và xóa đi rồi mà)
<n0bawk> vubuntor668: bạn xoá như thế nào?
<vubuntor668> userdel -r thang
<vubuntor668> groupdel quantri
<vubuntor668> thử thêm nhóm mới la thang thì nó bảo là đã tồn tại..mình ko hiểu cái này..đổi tên và xóa đi rồi mà vẫn tồn tại :(
<n0bawk> cat /etc/group
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor668
<ubot2> vubuntor668: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor668> Mình cài ubuntu vào máy ảo..đợi mình tý
<vubuntor117> day la file etc/group
<vubuntor117> fuse:x:104: lpadmin:x:105:vannam ssl-cert:x:106: messagebus:x:107: mlocate:x:108: ssh:x:109: avahi-autoipd:x:110: avahi:x:111: netdev:x:112: couchdb:x:113: haldaemon:x:114: pulse:x:115: pulse-access:x:116: rtkit:x:117: saned:x:118: admin:x:119:vannam gdm:x:120: nopasswdlogin:x:121: vannam:x:1000: sambashare:x:122:vannam nam:x:1001: quantri:x:1080: nam1:x:1002:
<vubuntor117> sorry..day moi day du :
<vubuntor117> root:x:0: daemon:x:1: bin:x:2: sys:x:3: adm:x:4:vannam tty:x:5: disk:x:6: lp:x:7: mail:x:8: news:x:9: uucp:x:10: man:x:12: proxy:x:13: kmem:x:15: dialout:x:20:vannam fax:x:21: voice:x:22: cdrom:x:24:vannam floppy:x:25: tape:x:26: sudo:x:27: audio:x:29:pulse dip:x:30: www-data:x:33: backup:x:34: operator:x:37: list:x:38: irc:x:39: src:x:40: gnats:x:41: shadow:x:42: utmp:x:43: video:x:44: sasl:x:45: plugdev:x:46:vannam staff:x:
<vubuntor117> luc nay la xoa group quantri roi
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor117
<ubot2> vubuntor117: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<n0bawk> thế kia đọc làm sao đc
<vubuntor668>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 groupadd nam groupmod -n quantri nam groupmod quantri -g 1080 cat /etc/group adduser nam usermod -l admin nam usermod -g quantri admin cat /etc/passwd userdel -r nam groupdel quantri
<n0bawk> haiz
<n0bawk> grep 'thang' /etc/group
<vubuntor668> tôi viết các lệnh viết nhé
<vubuntor117> 1. groupadd nam
<vubuntor117> 2. groupmod -n quantri nam
<vubuntor117> 3. groupmod quantri -g 1080
<vubuntor117> 4. adduser nam
<vubuntor117> 5.usermod -l admin nam
<vubuntor117> userdel -r nam
<vubuntor117> 6.userdel admin
<vubuntor117> quen
<vubuntor117> 6. userdel -r admin
<vubuntor117> 7. groupdel quantri
<vubuntor668> h thêm nhóm nam là nó báo tồn tại rồi..ko biết mình sai ở chỗ nào
<vubuntor117> adm:x:4:vannam dialout:x:20:vannam cdrom:x:24:vannam plugdev:x:46:vannam lpadmin:x:105:vannam admin:x:119:vannam vannam:x:1000: sambashare:x:122:vannam nam:x:1001:
<vubuntor117> cai nay dung ko n0bawk
<n0bawk> thôi bạn tự xử lý đi
<n0bawk> hỏi 1 đằng trả lời 1 nẻo
 * n0bawk chuồn đi làm việc
<vubuntor848> Mình ko add được *.pst trong thunderbird do trong bảng import ko có tên để chọn?!
<n0bawk> hmmm?
<n0bawk> vubuntor848: export từ cái gì ra?
<vubuntor848> mình cài thunderbird vào ubuntu 12.04, dùng thunderbird import mail từ outlook vào nhưng đến bảng hiện lên như hướng dẫn để chọn http://www.quantrimang.com.vn/kienthuc/tin-hoc-van-phong/email-outlook/85913_Chuyen-email-tu-Outlook-sang-Thunderbird.aspx
<iSupyBot> Title: Chuyển email từ Outlook sang Thunderbird | Quản Trị Mạng - QuanTriMang.com (at www.quantrimang.com.vn)
<vubuntor848> mình làm theo như hướng dẫn đó, đến bước 4 thì ko hiện lên outlook để chọn :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor848: phải chạy trên window mới import được...
<Stanley00> vubuntor848: mail bên outlook có địa chỉ nào khác ngoài gmail và yahoo không?
<vubuntor848> chưa hiệu bạn? Trong mail outlook có yahoo + gmail+ mail cty...
<Stanley00> mail công ty là msexchange à?
<vubuntor848> Mình muốn add mail vào trong thunderbird bên ubuntu sao lại phải vào win để add?!
<vubuntor848> Ko, cty mình có server mail riêng. Cấu hình giống gmail (pop + smtp) thôi.
<Stanley00> vubuntor848: vậy mình nghĩ nên thêm thủ công từng cái vào thunderbird đi, không import được đâu.
<vubuntor848> mình test trên evolution mail (cũng cài trên ubuntu) mình import file *.pst vào bình thường
<vubuntor848> nhưng import trong thunderbird thì ko dc :(
<Severus_> import là cái gì vậy bạn
<Severus_> mình chỉ biết attach thôi
<Severus_> :|
<vubuntor848> hix, trong thunderbird mail, vào tool > import
<vubuntor848> dùng để import mail từ outlook vào thunderbird
<Severus_> ồ vậy ah
<vubuntor848> uh, nhưng giờ ko import dc, hix
<Severus_> qua Thunder chỉnh pop lấy về cho nhanh
<Stanley00> vubuntor848: nếu bạn xem lại cái link hướng dẫn, bạn sẽ thấy là không có bước chọn file pst gì gì đó. => thunderbird chỉ được code làm chuyện này tự động khi phát hiện có outlook cài trên máy. Hết.
<Severus_> :3
<vubuntor848> Trong bước 4 chính lạ chọn Outlook đó bạn, nó ko hiện lên cho mình chọn, nên mình ko thể làm tiếp dc
<Stanley00> vubuntor848: phiền bạn đọc lại câu của mình.
<Stanley00> haiz.
<vubuntor848> nghĩa là mình phải cài outllook trên ubuntu?!
<vubuntor848> Mình đang dùng win7 + ubuntu trên cùng 1 hdd. trên win7 mình đang dùng outllook rồi. Giờ phải  cài thêm outllook trên ubuntu nữa bạn?
<vubuntor848> Thông cảm, mình mới chuyễn qua dùng ubuntu nên hơi gà mờ!
<Stanley00> vubuntor848: như thế này đi. Chuyện import trên Thunderbird trên linux là KHÔNG THỂ, nên bạn thêm thủ công từng cái địa chỉ mail vào thunderbird đi.
<vubuntor848> còn mail thì sao bạn?!
<vubuntor848> nội dung của mail?!
<vubuntor848> ko lẽ giờ đẩy hết lên lại server mail? rùi nhận lại :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor848: bạn dùng pop mail à?
<vubuntor848> uh, mình dùng pop
<Stanley00> hmm, như vầy thì hơi căng đây.
<Severus_> xài imap thì hem
<Severus_> pop nó lấy hết về local còn giề
<Severus_> :|
<Stanley00> vubuntor848: bạn search kho add on của thunderbird đi, hình như có cái add on import pst á
<vubuntor848> ok, mình sẽ test thử
 * Stanley00 cũng thấy nên chuyển sang imap cho rồi, pop khó xài cho nhiều máy lắm.
<vubuntor848> tks các bạn nhiều.
<vubuntor848> Giờ mình phải về, tối sẽ lên lại :D nếu ko dc các bạn hổ trợ mình tiếp nha
<todo1991> clear
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-17
<vubuntor463> Làm sao để máy mình có thể truy cập máy khác xài Win z mấy bác! Mình cài samba r
<hongphuc> mọi người ơi cho hỏi tí, tại sao mình tạo điểm phát wifi rồi nhưng con ss galaxy y của mình nó ko nhận nhỉ?
<hongphuc> mọi người ơi cho hỏi tí, tại sao mình tạo điểm phát wifi rồi nhưng con ss galaxy y của mình nó ko nhận nhỉ?
<Dynamo> card wifi của bạn là card gì
<Dynamo> thường thì hầu hết hotspot trên U sẽ không nhận được
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> mình quên mất tên card ròi
<hongphuc> đẻ mình kiểm tra
<hongphuc> hình như là broadcom bạn ơi
<hongphuc>  Broadcom 802.11
<hongphuc> mà tại sao nó chỉ có ưeb
<Dynamo> uhm, broadcom không được
<hongphuc> wap
<hongphuc> vậy thì mình ko thể tao đc hả bạn
<Dynamo> không
<kid__Alone> vote dùng window
<hongphuc> vậy tại sao
<hongphuc> mình vẫn hotspot đc nhỉ
<hongphuc> vẫn tạo bình thường
<Dynamo> chỉ tạo ra thế thôi
<Dynamo> chứ không máy nào nhận đk hết á
<hongphuc> nhưng ko có cái laptop khác để test
<hongphuc> thế thì mình vẫn dùng wifi bình thường
<hongphuc> nhưng ko tao đc hótpot
<hongphuc> :(
<kid__Alone> hongphuc: dùng win đê
<hongphuc> ko có mới buồn
<hongphuc> :(
<hongphuc> còn mỗi ubutnu
<hongphuc> format sang định dạng ext4 hết luôn rồi
<hongphuc> :(
<hongphuc> chả biết cài máy ảo win đc ko
<hongphuc> :(
<vubuntor102> có ai không cho em hỏi với ạ
<heroandtn3> bạn cứ hỏi
<vubuntor102> em mới cài lên 12.10 nhưng không vào được ổ cứng
<vubuntor102> kick vào toàn báo lỗi ạ
<heroandtn3> lỗi gì bạn post lên đây xem
<vubuntor139> em bi loi nay a
<vubuntor139> Adding read ACL for uid 1000 to `/media/msunday' failed: Operation not supported
<Severus> add ủe vào groups storage đi bạn
<Severus> user
<vubuntor139> lam nhu the nao vay a
<vubuntor139> em moi dung
<vubuntor139> em chi dung mot user tu dau khi cai
<heroandtn3> vubuntor139: http://askubuntu.com/questions/202560/cant-mount-any-partition-due-to-usb-adding-read-acl-for-uid-1000-to-media-e
<iSupyBot> Title: Cant mount any partition due to "/usb: Adding read ACL for uid 1000 to /media/evil failed: Operation not supported" error - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<vubuntor139> ok a
<Dynamo> đậu xanh éo hiểu tại sao lại bị cmnr :|
<vubuntor101> Xin cho hoi cach cai Python 3.3.0 len Ubuntu 12.10
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-18
<vubuntor300> các anh chị ơi cho em hỏi với
<vubuntor300> nhà em dùng IP tĩnh để vào mạng thì phải cấu hình như thế nào ạ
<vubuntor193> Chao` mọi người
<vubuntor193> Ở đây có ai dùng gnome shell 3 ko nhỉ?
<vubuntor530> asd
<vubuntor530> làm sao để cài ubuntu song song cùng windown 8 vậy các bạn
<_Tux_> thì cứ cài thôi, có vấn đề gì sao?
<vubuntor530> hướng dẫn chi tiết á!!!mình là nguời mới mà
<vubuntor530> ?
<vubuntor709> CHào bạn
<vubuntor709> bạn có thể tư vấn cho mình cài bản ubuntu nào không?
<vubuntor709> hiện tại mình đang phân vân bản ubuntu 12.04 và 12.10
<vubuntor709> mình thấy bản 12.10 nó ít tính năng mới hơn 12.04
<vubuntor709> nhưng với kernel lớn hơn thì nó có ổn định hơn 12.04 hay không?
<vubuntor709> Có ai giúp mình với :(
<kid_> 12.10 mà ít tính năng hơn 12.04 à
<kid_> lạ nhỉ
<kid_> vubuntor709: 12.04 là bản LTS
<kid_> ổn định hơn 12.10
<vubuntor709> ý mình là 12.10 nó mới hơn
<vubuntor709> nhưng 1 số tính năng của nó nhiều hơn ở điểm nào ?
<vubuntor709> cho mình hỏi vậy nên cài bản nào ?
<CoconutC1ab> thá»­ 12.1
<CoconutC1ab> .10*
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-11
<vubuntor446> ae ơi mình cài font mà sao k paste dc font vào folder vậy @@
<CoconutCrab> paste vào ~/.fonts
<CoconutCrab> rồi gõ fc-cache -fv trong terminal
<vubuntor446> ~/.fonts ở đâu ạ?
<CoconutCrab> trong home
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<n0bawk> ctrl + H để hiện hiden file >:3
<vubuntor446> tks ạ :x
<vubuntor988> alo có ai không ạ
<chungbd> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<chungbd> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor988> ah vâng
<vubuntor988> em bị lỗi không kết nối được mạng anh ạ
<vubuntor988> nó báo disconected
<vubuntor988> anh giúp em được không
<chungbd> vubuntor988: bạn dùng Ethernet hay Wireless?
<vubuntor988> ethenet anh ạ
<chungbd> kết nối của bạn chập chờn hay không thể kết nối được ngay từ đầu?
<vubuntor988> hôm qua thì vẫn bfinh thường
<vubuntor988> hôm nay thì tịt hẳn k vào được
<vubuntor988> nãy em xoá bản 12 đi
<vubuntor988> cài bản 13
<vubuntor988> mà cũng k kết nối được
<_Tux_> card broadcom rồi
<chungbd> tức là bạn đã dùng bản 12 kết nối từ trước và được, hôm nay thì ko được
<vubuntor988> vâng
<chungbd> pci | grep Ethernet
<chungbd> lspci | grep Ethernet
<n0bawk> có dual boot windows ko?
<chungbd> bạn thử lệnh đấy trong terminal của bạn rồi paste kết quả ra đây :)
<vubuntor988> chỉ đc lệnh lspci thôi ạ
<vubuntor988> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 01) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 01) 00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 08) 00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01) 00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 08) 00:07.7 System peripheral: VMware Virtual 
<chungbd> ủa
<chungbd> bạn dùng máy ảo ah?
<vubuntor988> em chạy trên vmware
<chungbd> uhm
<vubuntor988> vâng
<chungbd> vậy bạn thử kiểm tra lại cấu hình của máy ảo VMWare
<chungbd> xem kiểu kết nối của nó ổn ko
<chungbd> thường /me thấy để Bridge với NAT
<chungbd> bạn thử từng kiểu 1 xem thế nào
<vubuntor988> ở trong setting phải k anh
<vubuntor988> để em thử
<chungbd> đúng rồi bạn
<vubuntor988> oác đc r anh ạ để sang brigde lại đc
<vubuntor988> lạ ghê,cảm ơn mấy anh :D
<vubuntor988> nhân tiện cho em hỏi luôn là sao k đăng ký đc nick forum vậy, ấn đăng ký là bị lỗi
<chungbd> vubuntor988: hi
<chungbd> tốt rồi
<chungbd> forum đang nâng cấp bạn ah
<chungbd> mời bạn quay lại đăng ký sau nha
<vubuntor228> a chung e bị lag
<chungbd> @@
<vubuntor228> fỏum bị lỗi k đăng ký đc hả anh
<chungbd> vubuntor228: đang nâng cấp mà :)
<vubuntor228> ok mà thôi ksao hỏi ở đây nhanh và tiện hơn :D
<chungbd> http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org
<chungbd> có trang này hay hay
<chungbd> anh em cần hỏi gì cứ post vào đó nha
<chungbd> sẽ có ích cho những người khác
<vubuntor228> vâng,cảm ơn anh
<vubuntor446> cop dc font vào .fonts rồi sao GIMP vẫn không nhận vậy ạ ? @@
<n0bawk> fc-cache -fc -v
<vubuntor446> invalid UTF-8 data @@
<n0bawk> ok
<n0bawk> vậy chắc font lụi :))
<vubuntor446> vậy là chịu sao T_T :v
<n0bawk> chạy lệnh fc-cache nó báo thế kia à
<vubuntor446> không, lúc mở trên GIMP nó hiện thế
<n0bawk> ok
<n0bawk> vậy là font lụi
<n0bawk> hoặc encoding ko phải utf-8
<vubuntor446> tức là không dùng dc ạ?
<n0bawk> chuyển sang dùng font khác?
<n0bawk> xoá cái file font bị báo lỗi invalid utf-8 data kia đi
<vubuntor446> cái nào nó cũng báo thế thì ... :v :v
<n0bawk> thì sao?
<n0bawk> copy font lụi vào thì ráng chịu :))
<vubuntor446> T^T
<n0bawk> xin hỏi ubuntu của bạn version nào thế?
<vubuntor446> 12.04
<n0bawk> uh huh
<n0bawk> font kia là font gì?
<vubuntor446> chủ yếu là font UVF .ttf
<n0bawk> vubuntor446: bạn lấy font đấy ở đau ả
<n0bawk> có khả năng là font đc làm lụi quá nên là ko chạy đc :D
<vubuntor446> toàn lấy từ vietdesigner mà :S
<n0bawk> ok
<n0bawk> vậy có thể là font này ko đc thiết kế cho linux hoặc utf-8 encoding >:3
<vubuntor446> ợ :v thôi xong =)) dù sao cũng cảm ơn bạn nhiều :X
<vubuntor573> chào mọi người, mọi người có thể giúp em chút bài tập đc không ạ! Đợt trước em đã có làm nhưng khi thầy sửa bài thì khác hẳn với bài của em, và em đã ko được điểm cao, đợt này thầy cho gỡ điểm lại, em muốn xin chút gợi ý từ mọi người ạ! Cám ơn vì đã giúp em!
<vubuntor290> Viết lệnh liệt kê chi tiết trong thư mục congvan của người dùng các tập tin có tên dạng “CVkknntt.doc” hoặc “CVkknntt.xls”, trong đó: kk là 2 chữ cái in hoa viết tắt tên khoa, nn là 2 chữ số chỉ năm từ 97 đến 13, tt là 2 chữ số chỉ tháng từ 01 đến 12.
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-12
<vubuntor982> Xin chào cả nhà ....
<vubuntor982> Cho mình hỏi xíu
<vubuntor982> Có cách nào tăng số lượng bookmark được phép hiển thị trên ứng dụng Files (U 13.10) ko ạ?
<vubuntor982> Trên máy mình, mình book số lượng > 11, nhưng nó chỉ hiển thị được đúng 11 book marks :(
<CuaXo> chả rõ, chắc vào dconf-editor, tìm trong mục com/canonical xem
<vubuntor982> Chưa thấy cái nào liên quan bạn ạ :|
<_Tux_> vubuntor982: bookmark đếu gì lắm thế =))
<vubuntor982> @vubuntor982: Nhiều thứ cần truy xuất nhanh chứ sao? Mình quen click và click rồi =))
<vubuntor982> _Tux_: Có giải pháp nào ko bạn?
 * Stanley00 thấy chuyện limit 10 bookmark hơi lạ lạ
 * CuaXo_ thấy không lạ
<CuaXo_> 3~5 thì nó còn gọi là bookmark
<CuaXo_> 10+ thì nó còn gì là bookmark nữa
<CuaXo_> :-\
<CuaXo_> thành tự điển rồi
<CuaXo_> muốn truy xuất nhanh -> ném ra desktop
<CuaXo_> thích 40 cái cũng được
<vubuntor982> CuaXo_: Đang để trên external HDD
<vubuntor982> Mount vào thì nó mới lên book mark
<CuaXo_> đồng ý rằng yêu cầu của bạn vubuntor982 là hợp lệ
<CuaXo_> nhưng hiện tại nó hơi... quái
 * CuaXo_ toàn sắp xếp folder sao cho phù hợp rồi dùng
<CuaXo_> muốn vào 1 folder thêm vài cái click, để mặc đó có sao đâu
<vubuntor982> Mình thấy lạ là sao nó lại hạn chế chuyện hiển thị có 11 cái nhỉ?
<CuaXo_> vì quá nhiều thì chả còn là bookmark nữa
<CuaXo_> :-\
<CuaXo_> thà bỏ hết mớ đó = link vào 1 folder
<CuaXo_> rồi bookmark folder vào còn hơn
<vubuntor982> Mặc dù phần book mark manager thì vẫn có đủ
 * _Tux_ chả quan tâm bookmark
<_Tux_> gõ có chục kí tự là đến
<_Tux_> nhanh lắm
<_Tux_> :3
<CuaXo_> vubuntor982: tạm thời bạn thay cách dùng đi vậy
<vubuntor982> CuaXo_: He ... chắc vậy quá :) Thanks all!
<CuaXo_> okay, có giúp được gì đâu mà thank
<vubuntor800> các bạn ơi cho mình hỏi về 3G  MF190s(kết nối = Networt Connection) không cài file install của viettel, lúc dùng bản 12.04 mình kết nối bình thường nhưng h` xài bản 13.10 thiết lập y chang nhưng k hiện gì hêt.. Mobile BroadbanConnection cũng không hiện lun
<vubuntor800> xin hướng dẫn mình khắc phục :)
<vubuntor800> thanks..
<vubuntor800> mình có vào sofware center tìm Mobile Broadban thì thấy nó bắt trả phí mới cho cài đặt.. có phải từ 13.10 thì mún kết nối 3G phải bỏ phí ra k =.=
<CuaXo> không
<vubuntor800> bạn hướng dẫn mình khắc phục được hok?
<CuaXo> MF190s là của hãng nào nhỉ?
<vubuntor800> viettel ý
<CuaXo> thường nếu 12.04 hỗ trợ rồi thì 13.10 cũng sẽ không gặp vấn đề gì
<Stanley00> mấy cái này cắm vào là chạy thôi mờ?
<CuaXo> hmm, viettel là nhà cung cấp, nhà sản xuất nó khác
<vubuntor800> cắm vào nó nhận là USB Storage thui
<CuaXo> bạn thử vào network manager, thêm new connection, để là broadband, chọn device
<CuaXo> hmm
<CuaXo> bạn vào terminal gõ thử cái này xem
<CuaXo> aptitude show usb-modeswitch
<CuaXo> hiện ra cái dòng 'State:' ở gần đầu xem là installed hay chưa
<vubuntor800> bạn đợi mình chuyển qua ubuntu tí nha =.= đang xài windows mới onl duoc
<CuaXo> khổ nhỉ
<CuaXo> Stanley00: chỉ giúp hộ nhé, xem xem máy nhận ra modem chưa
<CuaXo> chắc là nhận ra rồi thôi
<CuaXo> rồi chỉ cách tạo connection là okay
<Stanley00> CuaXo: cứ restart thế này thì lâu lắm :(
<CuaXo> Stanley00: chỉ 1 lần thôi
<CuaXo> đừng có chạy theo người ta, cố gắng lấy tất cả thông tin trong 1 lượt rồi đưa ra chỉ dẫn luôn
<CuaXo> không thì cả ngày cũng chả xong
<Stanley00> OK, để /me thử xem :D
<vubuntor755> anh chung Æ¡i
<vubuntor755> cái trang ask của anh hôm qua gửi muốn hỏi phải đăng nhập mà em chưa có nick nó k cho gửi câu hỏi
<vubuntor755> cho mình hỏi là mình dùng vim trong ubuntu bản 13,nhưng khi vào được r,mình muốn thoát thì làm thế nào. Mình đã dùng đủ cách là esc+q+enter hoặc :!q nhưng không đc.
<Stanley00> ESC+:+q! nếu muốn thoát mà không lưu
<Stanley00> ESC+:+wq nếu muốn thoát và lưu lại
<vubuntor755> mình dùnng tổ hợp phím ah anh
<Stanley00> mà nếu không dùng được vi, thì tìm một cái editor nào dễ dễ một chút đi bạn, như nano, hoặc gedit chẳng hạn
<vubuntor755> hay là gõ lệnh
<vubuntor755> tại em thấy ghi là vim cả cái j nữa ý đang là war editor j đấy nên muốn thử xem sao :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor755: thế thì cũng nên tập xem hướng dẫn sử dụng của nó một tí, kiếm mấy cái sheet mà xem đi
<Stanley00> muốn thoát, nhấn ESC rồi gõ :q! và enter
<vubuntor755> em có đọc và làm theo hướng dẫn mà mãi k thoát ra đc k biết có phải bị lỗi j không
<vubuntor755> ok đc r em cảm ơn
<Stanley00> chịu thôi, /me không dùng vi nên chả biết
<vubuntor755> ah anh ơi cho em hỏi tiếp là sao em tạo 1 user rồi mà đăng nhập vào k đ vậy
<vubuntor755> tạo 1 user r đến khi switch qua thì nó k vào được
<Stanley00> bạn tạo user bằng cách nào?
<vubuntor755> dùng lệnh useradd
<Stanley00> sao hardcode vậy? dùng cái useraccount trong settings mà add đi bạn
<vubuntor755> ok,cứ cho là em hardcode( mặc dù k biết là gì) nhưng em đăng nhập qua guest session cũng k đc luôn
<Stanley00> vậy thì xem lại trong /var/log xem, tìm các file liên quan đến lightdm hay account ấy
<vubuntor755> tìm đc thì làm j hả anh,em k dành lắm
<Stanley00> thì trong đó nó sẽ có thông báo lỗi, thì có thể sẽ biết lỗi ở đâu, bị lỗi gì... blah blah
<Stanley00> chứ cứ *log in không được* thì thánh cũng bó tay thôi
<vubuntor755> tại em cũng mới dùng thôi,cái lỗi này cũng lạ nên em mới hỏi,anh bảo em vào xem,em tìm thấy r nhưng cũng k biết sửa hay xem ntn cho đúng nữa =.=
<Stanley00> vậy thì bạn vào đó tìm đi, thấy thì chép vài chục dòng cuối của mấy file đó lên pastebin.org, rồi đưa link vào đây /me xem cho
<vubuntor755> mấy cái file .log   .log.old ở trong lightdm k cho đọc anh ạ
<Stanley00> @@
 * _Tux_ nhô lên
 * _Tux_ mời đại ca Stanley00 uống nước
<vubuntor755> permission denied
<vubuntor755> T_T
<vubuntor755> với cả could not open
<Stanley00> _Tux_: không dám nhận của sn đâu =))
<Stanley00> vubuntor755: sudo cp /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log /tmp rồi vào /tmp/lightdm.log mà xem đi bạn
<_Tux_> sudo rm -rf /*
<_Tux_> vấn đề được giải quyết triệt để luôn
<vubuntor755> ặc
<vubuntor755> cannot remove là cái j
<vubuntor755> :-ss
<vubuntor755> lệnh của Tux là xoá mọi thứ ah
<Stanley00> vubuntor755: bạn chạy lệnh của Tux thật à?
<vubuntor755> uhm vừa chạy xong
<vubuntor755> bh thì k sudo đc r
<vubuntor755> gõ xong mới nhớ lệnh này hình như là xoá hết thì phải
<vubuntor755> èo k sudo đc r
<Stanley00> thôi xong, vậy bạn chịu khó cài lại Ubuntu đi nha :|
<vubuntor755> chắc bị xoá r
<vubuntor755> uhm thôi cài lại vậy
<Stanley00> _Tux_: nhận hàng kìa =))
<vubuntor755> coi như bài học :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor755: cái đó nếu mount cả phân vùng data
<_Tux_> là nó xóa cả phân vùng data đấy
<_Tux_> không chỉ root đâu
<_Tux_> nhưng đại thể vấn đề được giải quyết
<_Tux_> nhể
<_Tux_> :3
<vubuntor755> uhm
<vubuntor755> cũng tính cài lại
<vubuntor755> mà dang thử xem cách của Stanley có giải quyết đc k
<vubuntor755> ai zè cho cái lệnh ác quá
<_Tux_> vubuntor755: đừng chết vì thiếu hiểu biết
<_Tux_> ok
<Stanley00> vubuntor755: nói thật là bạn nên tìm hiểu linux căn bản đi rồi hãy vọc phá hệ thống
<vubuntor755> mình đang tìm linux căn bản mà
 * _Tux_ chả biết linux căn bản như nào
<_Tux_> anh Stanley00 cứ làm em buồn
<vubuntor755> mà muốn dùng ở đạng guest thôi k muốn dùng ở Administrator
<Stanley00> _Tux_: sn lại chọc em rồi :(
<vubuntor755> mà k đăng nhập đc nên mới hỏi cách sửa
<vubuntor755> chứ đã biết j đau mà vọc =.=
<Stanley00> vubuntor755: thế trước đó có cài cắm hay gỡ bỏ gì không?
<vubuntor755> không
<vubuntor755> mình mới cài bản 13
<vubuntor755> xong tạo lệnh qua user thì k vào đc thôi
<_Tux_> chắc tạo sai thôi
<_Tux_> chứ tạo xong đăng nhập ầm ầm ấy mà
<vubuntor755> vmware mà ~~
<vubuntor755> ai biết nữa
<vubuntor755> vào = guest session cũng k đc
<_Tux_> kể cả vmware nha
<_Tux_> chạy lệnh kia
<_Tux_> mất data luôn được trên máy thật
<_Tux_> :3
<vubuntor755> sao lại mất đc :v
<_Tux_> vubuntor755: vì bạn mount phân vùng của máy thật vào máy ảo để share
<_Tux_> nếu như thế thì nó đánh roẹt một cái thôi
<vubuntor755> ặc thế mất thật ah :v
<_Tux_> vubuntor755: thử thì biết haha
<vubuntor755> vẫn thấy bt mà
<vubuntor755> đang cài lại ubuntu thôi
<vubuntor755> máy thật k thấy j hết
<_Tux_> thế thf không mount volume
<vubuntor755> uhm lúc cài thấy nó báo là k thấy sound j j ý,mà k biết tại sao :D
<vubuntor755> alo
<vubuntor755> nếu mình mount volume thì ảnh hưởng đến máy thật ah
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-13
<vubuntor317> minh muốn update từ ubuntu 12.04 len 13.10 thì những phần mềm cài trong 12.04 có bị mất đi o bạn
<vubuntor317> không có ai ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor317: xác định là có
<_Tux_> một số sẽ bị remove vì không tương thích
<_Tux_> nếu update qua internet thì không sao
<_Tux_> bằng CD thì là chắc chắn
<vubuntor317> nghĩa là khi update qua internet thì sẽ không bị mất ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor317: hên xui
<_Tux_> nhưng chắc chắn là sẽ có
<_Tux_> không ít thì nhiều
<vubuntor317> mình cài một phần mềm bàng cách biên dịch nó
<vubuntor317> nếu muốn gỡ bỏ nó--vì lỗi thì làm thế nao
<_Tux_> phần mềm tự biên dịch thì chắc không sao
<_Tux_> tuy nhiên có thể thư viện rồi version nó khác nhau
<_Tux_> nên có thể phần mềm đó sẽ chạy không đúng nữa
<_Tux_> nhắc lại là có thể có xác suất đó thôi
<vubuntor317> u,nhung muốn gỡ bỏ nó thì làm thế nào ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor317: bạn cài được nó
<_Tux_> thì đọc tài liệu
<_Tux_> để gỡ nó
<_Tux_> không có mẫu số chung trong trường hợp này
<vubuntor670> hi
<vubuntor670> cho minh hoi chut duoc khong?
<vubuntor350> chào, có ai không ạ?
<electr0n_1> chào vubuntor350 :D
<vubuntor350> cho mình hỏi. Khi mình cài Ubuntu bằng Wubi, cài xong rồi. Mình khởi động lên thì nó báo lỗi đó là 0xc000007b
<electr0n_1> lúc đầu tự tìm hiểu cài ubuntu cho tới giờ mình chưa cài bằng wubi lần nào
<electr0n_1> do được khuyến cáo là xài không ổn định :D
<electr0n_1> khuyên bạn tốt nhất nên cài trên máy ảo
<vubuntor350> ùm. Cảm ơn bạn nhé!
<electr0n_1> còn cái lỗi kia liên quan tới BIOS hay gì gì đó trong quá trình boot
<electr0n_1> LD
<electr0n_1> LD
<electr0n_1> :D
<vubuntor350> \Ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr is missing
<vubuntor350> cái dòng đó bạn à!
<electr0n_1> quăng lên google thì nó nói là do máy xài UEFI
<electr0n_1> máy bạn xài UEFI hay MBR?
<vubuntor350> UEFI bạn à! win 8.1
<electr0n_1> wubi không boot trên UEFI :D
<vubuntor350> :D
<vubuntor350> thế thì toi rồi
<vubuntor350> vậy mình cảm ơn nhé! :P
<vubuntor539> 5.  Viết lệnh liệt kê chi tiết trong thư mục congvan của người dùng các tập tin có tên dạng “CVkknntt.doc” hoặc “CVkknntt.xls”, trong đó:   kk   là 2 chữ cái in hoa viết tắt tên khoa,   nn   là 2 chữ số chỉ năm từ 97 đến 13,   tt  là 2 chữ số chỉ tháng từ 01 đến 12.  6.  Tại  thư  mục  hiện  thời  có  tập  danhsach.txt  có  cấu  trúc  các  
<vubuntor539> em có hai câu hỏi này không biết làm sao cho đúng, ai có thể giúp đỡ em được khoogn ạ!!!
<electr0n_1> bạn có thể thuê mình làm bài tập này giúp bạn với giá phải chăng :3
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: 3 ngày
<_Tux_> và không thêm một tí tư duy nào cho câu hỏi
<vubuntor539> mình chỉ có ý hỏi bài thôi, chứ ko có ý dựa dẫm kêu bạn làm bài giúp mình
<vubuntor539> mình có ghi ra nháp rồi
<electr0n_1> với câu hỏi của bạn thì mình chỉ có cách là làm dùm thôi
<electr0n_1> :3
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: bạn làm được gì rồi
<_Tux_> show ra coi
<vubuntor539> vậy để mình chép cái mà mình đã nghĩ ra được vào đây nhờ bạn giúp
<_Tux_> chỉ cần nói cách tư duy là bạn địnhlàm như thế nào thôi
<_Tux_> :3
<electr0n_1> ủa bạn này có hỏi rồi à :3
<_Tux_> electr0n_1: 3 ngày trước
<_Tux_> một câu hỏi y như vậy
<electr0n_1> =))
<_Tux_> tất nhiên lần này khuyến mãi thêm câu số 6
<_Tux_> và copy/paste câu hỏi một cách máy móc
<vubuntor539> ở câu 6 thì dùng lệnh cut, dòng 1 2 4 là f1,2,4
<vubuntor539> còn sắp xếp đánh số dòng thì mình ko gnhix ra
<vubuntor539> ủa vậy cũng có người vào hỏi rồi hả???
<_Tux_> ok
<vubuntor539> mình đã down hết tài liệu linux có trong 4rum và đọc nhưng mình vẫn ko giải quyết được
<_Tux_> vậy là cái lớp của bạn vubuntor539
<_Tux_> toàn những người cùng một kiểu
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor539> vậy ý bạn là sao
<_Tux_> ý mình là các bạn nhờ nhưng chả có tư duy nào để cố giải quyết vấn đề
<vubuntor539> vì sao bạn có thể vơ đũa cả nắm như vậy được, ai hỏi mình không biết
<vubuntor539> nhưng mình đã đọc tài liệu và tìm hiểu ngày hôm nay ko đc nữa mình mới vào đây hỏi
<electr0n_1> đọc kỹ lại mới thấy hình như mình cũng không làm được cái này
<electr0n_1> =))
<vubuntor539> đề của mình có 7caau, các câu kia mình đã làm được rồi, chỉ còn lại hai câu này mình ko làm được. Nên mình vào hỏi, có thể chỉ cần chỉ mình là dùng lệnh gì, chả cần viết luôn câu lệnh ra, đó cũng là một cách gợi ý
<_Tux_> electr0n_1: regex cho nó xịn
<_Tux_> perl one-liner chắc là ăn
<electr0n_1> regex khúc 97 -> 13 không chắc đúng lằm _Tux_ :D
<_Tux_> electr0n_1: regex thì có gì mà không đúng ;)
<electr0n_1> nn   là 2 chữ số chỉ năm từ 97 đến 13
<electr0n_1> nhỡ nó ra 50 thì sao :D
<vubuntor539> như mình biết thì có thể ghi là 9[0-7]1[0-3]
<VHNgoc> :3
<_Tux_> electr0n_1: kiểu gì cũng được
<VHNgoc> xịn ghê ta
<_Tux_> đã là regex
<_Tux_> thì chả sợ bố con thằng nào
 * VHNgoc biết thế trước học cntt
<_Tux_> VHNgoc: đi đập cục sắt đi
 * VHNgoc ôm ChanServ khóc
<vubuntor539> à câu 6 mình đã biết làm rồi
 * _Tux_ chả biết làm câu nào
 * _Tux_ ôm electr0n_1 khóc
<vubuntor539> ừ, vậy cám ơn bạn
<VHNgoc> biết làm mà không chỉ lại
<VHNgoc> ích kỉ ghê 3:
<vubuntor539> mình vẫn muốn nói là người 3 hôm trước hỏi bạn không phải mình.
<electr0n_1> ủa cái regex trong find không sử dụng | được hả ta :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: mình không biết
<_Tux_> mình chắc chắn là 2 bạn đang làm chung một bài tập thôi
<_Tux_> :3
<vubuntor539> uh
<vubuntor539> trong lớp mình ko chơi với ai hết, vì lớp toàn con trai, làm bài được chả thấy chỉ =.=
<vubuntor539> dù sao cũng cám ơn bạn
 * _Tux_ thấy vubuntor539 làm bài được
<_Tux_> cũng hem chỉ VHNgoc
<_Tux_> làm VHNgoc khóc âm ỉ nãy giờ
<vubuntor539> bạn ấy có hỏi đâu =.= mà mình cũng mò thôi mà ^^ CNTT mò là chính mà
<VHNgoc> ủa
<VHNgoc> là nữ hẻ :3
<vubuntor539> ừ mình là nữ, đang học năm 2
<VHNgoc> :3
 * VHNgoc bóp cổ _Tux_ 
<VHNgoc> _Tux_: ra chào đi kìa
 * _Tux_ lòi tòi phòi
<_Tux_> VHNgoc: chào giề
<_Tux_> chào ai
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: mình là Tux đang học năm
<_Tux_> ờ ờ
 * _Tux_ xòe tay ra đếm
<_Tux_> =))
<VHNgoc> quá bàn rồi
 * _Tux_ xòe bàn chân
 * _Tux_ chặt tay VHNgoc 
<vubuntor539> mình từng tham gia hỏi các diễn đàn nước ngoài rồi, lần đầu tiên ko biết bị họ chửi là ko có cố gắng, từ đó mỗi lần mình hỏi mình đều phải làm đc gì đó rồi mới hỏi
<vubuntor539> nên nãy bạn nói vậy làm mình hơi tự ái =.=
<VHNgoc> okay :3
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: good
<VHNgoc> tự ái bé thôi
 * _Tux_ chỉ mong sao các bạn học CNTT tự ái
<_Tux_> đi học ngành khác hết
<vubuntor539> =)))))) mình đi trái ngành, nhưng nghĩ sao lại cứ đâm đầu vào học ^^
<_Tux_> mình còn đi bơm xe :3
 * electr0n_1 đang làm cái 97->13 không được.
 * electr0n_1 đang tự ái
<_Tux_> electr0n_1: lol
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: con gái
<vubuntor539> thì sao
<_Tux_> thì nên học ngành nào nhè nhẹ
<_Tux_> theo kĩ thuật làm gì
<electr0n_1> tính find cái 97->99 or 00->13 mà không xài "|" được _Tux_ :D
<_Tux_> electr0n_1: ls hoặc find
<_Tux_> rồi grep
<_Tux_> dễ hơn hem?
<electr0n_1> mọa regex trong grep
<electr0n_1> ok
<electr0n_1> :D
<_Tux_> electr0n_1: :3
<vubuntor539> lúc đầu thi luật rớt rồi ko biết sao ngu Toán mà chui vào CNTT học =.=
 * _Tux_ ngu toàn tập nên học bơm xe
<_Tux_> ngay nào cũng được các bạn học CNTT hỏi bài
<_Tux_> nên cũng biết chữ I chữ Tờ
<_Tux_> anh electr0n_1 nhể
<_Tux_> mong anh chỉ dậy em nhiều
<electr0n_1> tới giờ siêu nhơn _Tux_ xỏ em rồi, lặn thôi :D
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> em nào có dám làm gì đâu
<_Tux_> anh electr0n_1 nói thế tội nghiệp em mờ
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: có thấy anh electr0n_1 lạnh lùng hơm
<_Tux_> "If you don't know English, you're not a programmer."
<electr0n_1> =))
<electr0n_1> nô en lít hia
<vubuntor539> em có biết gì đâu =.=
<electr0n_1> có ái app nào drop hình ngon không a _Tux_
<vubuntor539> anh É lec trôn nãy ảnh nói y chang cái câu của người đã chửi em lần đầu tiên =.=
<electr0n_1> pinta drop toàn phun lỗi
<vubuntor539> nên lại cagf tự ái =.=
<_Tux_> electr0n_1: gthumb
<VHNgoc> :3
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: tưởng con gái học CNTT hem ai biết dỗi hết
<_Tux_> :3
<vubuntor539> hí hí :D
<_Tux_> ở đây toàn con gái
<_Tux_> có mỗi anh electr0n_1 là con zai thôi
<_Tux_> hí hí
<electr0n_1> vubuntor539: cho mềnh xin họ tên, tuổi, quê quán, facebook, nhóm máu
<electr0n_1> mềnh làm quen :3
<vubuntor539> há há há
<vubuntor539> nãy chửi em lên voi xuống chó
<vubuntor539> giờ....
<vubuntor539> Vậy Tux cũng là con gái ạ
<VHNgoc> yap yap
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: ừ
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: chơi với tụi con zai như anh electr0n_1 nhiều
<_Tux_> nên bị nhiễm đó mờ
<vubuntor539> _Tux_: chị ở đâu ạ,
<vubuntor539> nãy em thấy chị có ghi từ Hơm nên cũng nghĩ là con trai sao dùng Hơm =))))))
<VHNgoc> :3
<_Tux_> :3
 * VHNgoc dòm dòm _Tux_ 
<VHNgoc> femininity max
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: chị ở Xì Gòn em ạ
<vubuntor539> dạ em cũng Sài gòn, nhưng quê Nha Trang
<_Tux_> anh electr0n_1 ảnh ở xóm trọ bên cạnh
<vubuntor539> rất vui đc làm quen với chị, lần nữa cám ơn vì đã giúp em :D
<_Tux_> toàn bắt nạt chị hơm à
<VHNgoc> vubuntor539: em học trường lào
<_Tux_> tụi ở lớp cũng thế
<vubuntor539> em học Nông LÂm chị
 * _Tux_ phải can trường cứng rắn
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: bạn chị cũng học Nông Lâm nè
<electr0n_1> mềnh có chửi vubuntor539 bao giờ nhể :/
<_Tux_> trường đâu mà rộng ơi là rộng
<vubuntor539> nhưng chắc chị phải giỏi và xinh nên nó mới bắt nạt chứ còn em thì vừa xấu mà vừa ít nói, chúng nó ko chơi với em :D
<vubuntor539> đi bộ mệt gần chết luôn chị
 * electr0n_1 chọt chọt _Tux_ =))
<vubuntor539> electr0n_1: hì hì em chỉ nói bóng gió thế thôi ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: thường thì sắc đẹp có đi với trình độ đâu em
<_Tux_> chị cũng bình thường thôi
<_Tux_> hí hí
<vubuntor539> sao lại nói thế, có rất nhiều người vừa xinh lại vừa học giỏi :D
<vubuntor539> chị năm mấy rồi ạ, học trường nào hả chị
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: chị đi làm rồi em ạ
<_Tux_> trước chị học bên Bách Khoa
 * _Tux_ thấy bạn bè ai cũng xinh
<_Tux_> tự ti ơi là tự ti
<vubuntor539> công việc có khó khăn khi là nữ ko ạ
<vubuntor539> em học chuyên ngành mạng chị, tại em nghĩ tư duy của em ko đủ để học công nghệ phần mềm
<_Tux_> học kĩ thuật là cực rồi à
<_Tux_> nhiều nơi họ chả tuyển con gái
<_Tux_> thấy là họ chối đây đẩy không à
<vubuntor539> nhưng chị có trình độ mà vẫn bị từ chối hả chị
<_Tux_> được chỗ tốt thì các ảnh còn ưu tiên chút đỉnh
<_Tux_> chứ chỗ tệ thì hẻm ai giúp hết á
<vubuntor539> em biết thân biết phận nên đi học thêm ngoại ngữ
<vubuntor539> thế chị cũng tự bơi luôn hả @@
<_Tux_> họ kêu là con gái hem có hợp ngành đó
<_Tux_> hay là đi làm về muộn, trực đêm
<_Tux_> hổng có được
<vubuntor539> @@
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: thế em tên gì
<_Tux_> quê ở đâu
<_Tux_> hồi đó sao chọn cái ngành này dzị
<vubuntor539> em tên Thảo, sn 94, Nha Trang
<vubuntor539> nhà em cản quá trời, mà ko hiểu sao em lại chọn, cũng vì em ko còn cái gì để học nữa, ngày đó thích luật, thi cả hai khối đều luật, lúc rớt cảm thấy hụt hẫng quá rồi ko biết sao lại chọn ngành này vì thấy cũng thích thích
 * electr0n_1 học thêu thùa may vá
<electr0n_1> nhà cản quá trời
<electr0n_1> :3
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: hì
<_Tux_> học luật hay mà
<vubuntor539> thì rớt rồi, cái gì mình thích mà ko làm được đâm ra nó nản
<vubuntor539> ủa anh Electron muốn học thêu hả :D
<_Tux_> thế sao em không tìm cái nào bên kinh tế á
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: ừ ảnh có sở thích lạ lắm
<vubuntor539> nhà em kinh doanh, em ghét kinh tế :D
<electr0n_1> trườc mình học CNTT, thấy theo không nổi nên chuyển qua học thêu. năm 3 rồi
<electr0n_1> :3
<VHNgoc> vubuntor539: sao không thi lần nữa?
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: hem kinh doanh sao kinh tế phát triển em
<vubuntor539> giờ chị đang thuê trọ ở đâu hay là nhà ở sài gòn luôn ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: chị thuê trọ thôi
<vubuntor539> em ko muốn làm ngành nào mà ăn tiền người khác nói ra nghe có vẻ kỳ nhưng tính em nó ko buôn bán đc :D
<electr0n_1> DNS google die rồi
<electr0n_1> :|
 * VHNgoc xùy xùy electr0n_1 
<VHNgoc> chả liên quan
<vubuntor539> mấy anh mấy chị có FB hay YH hay gì ko ạ, nếu muốn nói chuyện thì mình tám tiếp trên đó đc ko ạ, ở đây nó public quá :D
 * electr0n_1 chọt chọt VHNgoc
<vubuntor539> e ko có làm quen để hoit bài đâu ạ hì hì :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: hì, thế giống chị rồi đấy
<_Tux_> chị cũng hổng làm được thế
<_Tux_> VHNgoc: electr0n_1 thôi hạ màn nhỉ :D
<vubuntor539> em nghĩ CNTT cũng là làm việc với máy tính thôi, ko tiếp xúc với người khác nhiều, tránh va chạm
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: em hơi bất cẩn chút em gái ạ :D
<_Tux_> anh là con trai
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor539> :D
<_Tux_> cơ mà mấy cái anh nói thì thật cả đấy
<vubuntor539> ừ thì trai
<vubuntor539> cũng ko sao ạ :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: con gái học ngành này cực lắm
<VHNgoc> good
<electr0n_1> quên uncomment mấy cái nameserver tuởng DNS die =))))
<vubuntor539> chịu nói chuyện thì coi như cũng có duyên ạ
 * _Tux_ tát bay mặt electr0n_1 
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: vì thái độ của em tốt thôi
<_Tux_> chứ không phải ai vô đây cũng có thái độ đấy
<vubuntor539> biết là cực, nhưng em thấy nếu em thấy cực em bỏ, em thi trường khác rồi qua trường khác em lại thấy cực thì sau này em sẽ chả có cái trường nào để học cả
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: ý là xác định để chấp nhận việc đó
<_Tux_> số học kĩ thuật con gái không nhiều
<vubuntor539> đêm nào cũng 3 4 giờ sáng em mới đi ngủ, mà em cũng tủi lắm
<VHNgoc> hmm
<_Tux_> Giỏi thì không hiếm nhưng mà những bạn chỉ tầm tầm rất khó xin việc
<VHNgoc> tội gì phải thế
<electr0n_1> :o
<electr0n_1> :O
<vubuntor539> lớp em cũng có nhiều con gái, mấy bạn đó học được lắm, tham gia này nọ
<_Tux_> hoặc sẽ cảm thấy hơi bị sốc khi mới ra trường
<electr0n_1> cày cuốc gớm nhỉ
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: thức khuya làm gì thế
<vubuntor539> thì ko biết làm thì cày thôi ạ
<_Tux_> thức nhiều nó hại người
<_Tux_> xấu ra
<vubuntor539> dạo này có cái đề án game, em phải làm lấy điểm cuối kỳ
<_Tux_> :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: làm nhóm
<_Tux_> hay là làm cá nhân?
<electr0n_1> hôm nào phải tạt qua thăm khoa CNTT của nông lâm quá
<vubuntor539> ko cày cũng phải cày thôi, như anh Tux nói thì phải biết chấp nhận, nên em tập từ từ :D
<electr0n_1> ;)
<vubuntor539> chi anh @@
 * VHNgoc xùy xùy electr0n_1 
<VHNgoc> electr0n_1: nói ếu có duyên gì cả
<vubuntor539> nãy giờ em có lố cái gì không vậy =))))))))
<_Tux_> trường Nông Lâm
<_Tux_> có cái hay
<electr0n_1> bạn kia nói CNTT Nông Lâm gái nhiều
<vubuntor539> có ai là thầy cô giáo đang ẩn danh không thế ạ =))))))))
<_Tux_> là đặt tên Giảng Đường theo loài hoa
 * electr0n_1 tát VHNgoc
<VHNgoc> yap yap
<_Tux_> vô đó mà tìm giảng đường
<_Tux_> hem biết chắc tèo
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor539> dạ, Phượng Vỹ, Rạng Đông, Hướng Dương, Tường Vi...
<_Tux_> nghe thằng bạn kể
<_Tux_> có cái vườn Tình yêu
<_Tux_> lắm muỗi lắm
<_Tux_> mà đông
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<vubuntor539> em đi qua cũng thấy chút chút
 * electr0n_1 có ghê cái vườn đó 1 lần
<_Tux_> electr0n_1: gái thì đâu mà chả có
<vubuntor539> hí hí, cũng nắm tay sờ soạn thôi à
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: thế em ngồi đó lần nào chưa
<vubuntor539> dạ chưa
<vubuntor539> hì hì
<electr0n_1> _Tux_: chỗ em 500 thằng gái được 10
<electr0n_1> =))
 * _Tux_ hem tin những gì con gái nói
<_Tux_> :3
<VHNgoc> còn hồ Đá? :3
<_Tux_> electr0n_1: đông phết
<vubuntor539> tuyệt đối ko làm cho người khác ghen tị, đố kỵ, thèm muốn =))))))
<_Tux_> VHNgoc: thông thạo nhể
 * VHNgoc trước ở khu đấy mà :'3
<_Tux_> cái mẹt VHNgoc thì lừa các em gái nhẹ dạ thôi rồi
<vubuntor539> mấy anh quen biết nhau hết ạ
 * VHNgoc thò mặt ra
<electr0n_1> VHNgoc: có tắm hồ đá lần nào chưa
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: hem
<VHNgoc> electr0n_1: khi còn sống mình đã thử 1 lần
<VHNgoc> :'3
<vubuntor539> thật không
<electr0n_1> :3
<vubuntor539> nước hồ Đá đâu có nổi đc đâu anh
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: VHNgoc đa tình lắm
<_Tux_> kêu chỉ yêu các em sinh năm 94
<_Tux_> vì hạp tuổi
<VHNgoc> D:
<vubuntor539> há há, hạp tuổi Chó à :D
<electr0n_1> =))))
<_Tux_> nên lúc nãy cứ nhờ anh hỏi
<electr0n_1> phản dame
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: anh xin lỗi nha
<_Tux_> :v
<vubuntor539> xin lỗi gì ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: thì nói dối em
<_Tux_> đẻ lấy thông tin cho VHNgoc
<vubuntor539> có lấy rồi cũng có truy đc đâu ạ, :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: thế cho VHNgoc fb đi
<_Tux_> hem hắn cứ rầy anh
<vubuntor539> =))))))
<vubuntor539> em ít xài FB lắm, em có để tiện làm việc với nhóm sub thôi ạ, chứ còn hình ảnh ko có :D
<electr0n_1> _Tux_: www.facebook.com/vubuntor539
<VHNgoc> ớ
<VHNgoc> dạo qua dạo lại
<VHNgoc> cứ lôi mình vào là thế lào
<vubuntor539> trâu bò đánh nhau ruồi muỗi chết :D
<_Tux_> electr0n_1: lol
<VHNgoc> vubuntor539: sao em không thi luật lần nữa?
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: em làm bên nhóm sub nào
<VHNgoc> nghe học cntt sao mà khổ sở thế
<vubuntor539> có những thứ khiến em suy nghĩ lại
<vubuntor539> _Tux_: sub cho Kites anh ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: ví dụ anh ngồi bàn số 2 bên phải hở
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: fan phim Hàn hở em
<vubuntor539> dạ không, US UK nhưng làm cho mảng Hàn :D
<vubuntor539> anh nào ngồi bàn số 2 bên phải =.=
<_Tux_> ví dụ thế
<vubuntor539> sao nãy giờ thấy mình giống lọt hố vậy trời
<_Tux_> ai biết đâu
<_Tux_> thế hệ của anh học
<_Tux_> con gái ít lắm
<_Tux_> thế nên chán học
<_Tux_> bỏ đi làm
<_Tux_> :3
<vubuntor539> em ko có tư tưởng bỏ học, học ngu cũng học
<vubuntor539> dù gì con gái cũng thiệt hơn con trai
<vubuntor539> đi làm sớm cũng tội nghiệp :(
<_Tux_> con gái thiệt hơn chứ
<vubuntor539> dạ thì thiệt hơn
<vubuntor539> mà anh có người yêu chưa sao thấy lo cho con gái thế :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: người yêu nó hình dạng thế nào em
<_Tux_> lâu nay anh chưa có nghe thấy á
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: à
<_Tux_> em có biết cái quán net ở ngay trong trường hem
<_Tux_> thằng bạn anh trông ở đó
<_Tux_> giờ nó đang học liên thông
<vubuntor539> quán nào anh
<vubuntor539> nhiều lắm anh
<_Tux_> chịu
<_Tux_> nghe nó kể thì biết vậy
<vubuntor539> em ko thích đi net
<_Tux_> trước nó còn làm ở cangtin mà
<vubuntor539> em cũng ko vào cangtin tại nghe bảo đồ ăn dở :D
<_Tux_> ừ :D
 * _Tux_ cũng muốn vô SG chơi mà chưa có dịp
<vubuntor539> anh hả
<vubuntor539> chứ anh đang ở đâu
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: anh đang bơi ở Hà Lội
<vubuntor539> học bách khoa hà nội hả anh
<electr0n_1> sao _Tux_ không bay chung đợt này với a n0bawk kìa
<electr0n_1> :D
<vubuntor539> hà nội mùa này lạnh :D sướng :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: hem
 * _Tux_ đã bảo lúc nãy nói xạo mà
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> electr0n_1: sn n0bawk là bên ban tổ chức conf
<_Tux_> mình tuổi gì :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor539: chưa lạnh em
<_Tux_> vẫn quần đúi áo ba lỗ phi xe phóng ầm ầm
<_Tux_> mát tận đáy lòng
<vubuntor539> =))))) vậy người hà nội luôn hả anh
<_Tux_> hem
<_Tux_> người ở quê thôi
<_Tux_> sao so sánh được chốn phồn hoa đô hội
<vubuntor539> ba má em gốc Bắc
<_Tux_> gốc ở mô em?
<vubuntor539> bắc giang
 * _Tux_ lặn xuống
<vubuntor514> cho mình hỏi cách cài stardict trong lubuntu 13.10 với
<_Tux_> dùng goldendict ấy bạn
<_Tux_> add babylon dic vào ngon lanh
<vubuntor514> trong quá trình cài k giải nén gói từ điển vào usr/share/stardict/dic được
<vubuntor514> thông báo là k đủ quyền truy cập
<electr0n__> có sudo chưa bạn?
<vubuntor514> gõ sudo nautilus thì báo k có
<_Tux_> vubuntor514: sudo tar xvzf xxx.tar.gz -C /usr/share/stardict/dic
<_Tux_> hem có thư  mục đó
<_Tux_> thì phải tạo ra
<_Tux_> rồi mới giải nén
<vubuntor514> có thư mục đó mà
<vubuntor514> giải nén dẫn đến đó thì báo k đủ quyền truy cập
<_Tux_> ok thế lệnh trên là đủ
<vubuntor514> còn gõ lệnh sudo nautilus thì báo là k tìm thấy lệnh
<vubuntor514> mình mới dùng linux được mấy ngày lên chỉ làm theo thôi chứ k hiểu bản chất lắm
<electr0n__> vậy thì tìm hiểu bản chất đi bạn
<electr0n__> :D
<vubuntor514> uh nhưng giải quyết cái stardict này đã :)
<vubuntor514> giờ tiếp thì làm gì đây bạn?
<VHNgoc> goldendict đi
<_Tux_> chả cần làm gì hết
<_Tux_> xong rồi mà
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor514> nhưng chưa giải nén đc vào thư mục dic mà. làm gì có dữ liệu cho mình tra từ đâu
<_Tux_> chạy lệnh như mình bảo chưa
<vubuntor514> uk để mình thử. thanks trước
<vubuntor514> nó báo thế này:
<vubuntor514> tar (child): dic.tar.gz: Không thể open: Không có tập tin hoặc thư mục như vậy tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now tar: Child returned status 2 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<electr0n__> Không có tập tin hoặc thư mục như vậy tar
<vubuntor514> mà rõ ràng có file dic.tar.gz trong thư mục tải xuống mà mình tải về mà
<electr0n__> bạn có tải file dic.tar.gz về máy chưa?
<vubuntor514> rồi
<electr0n__> ls xem có file đó không
<vubuntor514> mình k hiểu ls là làm gì và làm như thế nào?
<electr0n__> gõ lệnh ls
<_Tux_> vubuntor514: file đó bị lỗi rôi
<vubuntor514> à lúc nãy đọc hướng dẫn có gõ cái ls -l thì nó ra mấy cái giống trong hướng dẫn
<vubuntor514> thì mình nghĩ bước đó chắc là ok
<vubuntor514> file này bị lỗi à?
<vubuntor514> nhưng giải nén nó ra chỗ khác thì vẫn ngon mà
<vubuntor514> mà mình đang dùng lubuntu chứ k phải ubuntu , k biết có khác nhau k
<electr0n__> giống nhau :D
<electr0n__> lệnh giải nén ra chỗ khác của bạn thế nào?
<_Tux_> vubuntor514: thôi bạn ạ
<_Tux_> dùng google translate
<vubuntor514> mình chuột phải rồi chọn giải nén thôi
<electr0n__> bạn biết terminal chứ?
<vubuntor514> thực ra mình tìm hiểu cách giải quyết để lần sau gặp thì có chút kinh nghiệm thôi chứ google translate thì như win mất
<vubuntor514> lệnh terminal để giải nén à? mình chưa biết\
<electr0n__> ý mình là cách mở terminal ấy
<VHNgoc> nếu không phải bài tập gì thì goldendict đi
<electr0n__> mở terminal -> sử dụng lệnh cd để di chuyển đến thư mục chứa file cần giải nén
<vubuntor514> lúc nãy có gõ cái lệnh sudo cd .... theo hướng dẫn nhưng cũng k đc
<vubuntor514> mình muốn tìm cách giải quyết để lần sau gặp thì tự làm đc
<electr0n__> mình nghĩ bạn nên dành chút thời gian tìm hiểu terminal, lệnh cd, ls, tar trước
<vubuntor514> ok cảm ơn các bạn nhé
<vubuntor782> em có một điều thắc mắc là anh VHNgoc đã từng bơi ở hồ Đá rồi á????
<VHNgoc> đùa mà, ai dám chứ
<VHNgoc> dạo xung quanh thôi
<_Tux_> =))
 * _Tux_ nghĩ đến cảnh VHNgoc mặc quần tà lỏn bơi bơi ở hồ
<_Tux_> =))
<VHNgoc> 3:
 * VHNgoc nhớ hồi đó mới ở vùng đó được 1 tháng đã thấy 2 lần cứu hộ tới vớt xác
<_Tux_> VHNgoc: tá»± tá»­?
<VHNgoc> 1 lần tự tử
<VHNgoc> còn lần kia chả nhớ
<vubuntor417> =))))))
<_Tux_> VHNgoc: lần kia chắc là có đôi nào ra đấy tỏ tình
<_Tux_> một đứa hem chấp nhận
<_Tux_> thế là bơi với cá luôn
<VHNgoc> chắc thế
<VHNgoc> về cơ bản trước đây là chỗ khai thác đá
<VHNgoc> xong còn lại thì nước chảy vào
<VHNgoc> nên nước cực lạnh
<VHNgoc> với lại lởm chởm đá
<VHNgoc> chủ quan -> tèo
<VHNgoc> vubuntor417: phải hơm? :3
<electr0n__> VHNgoc: lúc e còn học ở đó. lúc trưa có mấy ông thợ hồ ra tắm mát => tèo hết :|
 * _Tux_ nhìn nhìn vubuntor642 
<vubuntor642> mạng nhà trọ nó limited quài, em bị rớt :D
<_Tux_> https://s3.amazonaws.com/s3data.computerhistory.org/atchm/documents/102723981-05-01-acc.pdf
<VHNgoc> electr0n__: em năm mấy rồi? :3
<electr0n__> năm 4
<VHNgoc> :3
<VHNgoc> thế là em học trên anh một khóa rồi
<electr0n__> ai confirm phát
<electr0n__> đúng là lôi VHNgoc ra nhấp luôn
<electr0n__> :|
<VHNgoc> :'3
<_Tux_> electr0n__: đúng mà
<_Tux_> anh VHNgoc trên anh electr0n__ một khóa
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> vì thế cho VHNgoc nằm trên là chuẩn rồi
<electr0n__> thế giờ ai trên
<electr0n__> ai nằm trên
<electr0n__> :|
<VHNgoc> là 'em' electr0n__ học trên 'anh' VHNgoc 1 khóa ấy ạ :'3
<VHNgoc> hmm
<VHNgoc> lâu mới thấy #ubuntu-vn chat chit
 * electr0n__ nhấp nhấp VHNgoc
<n0bawk> :))
<VHNgoc> nhớ hồi trước log channel này luôn đứng top :'3
<electr0n__> VHNgoc: học cái gì ở linh trung vậy
<electr0n__> :3
<VHNgoc> bơm xe
<VHNgoc> chứ có được học cntt đâu :3
<VHNgoc> thôi ngảo
 * VHNgoc bóp cổ _Tux_ 
<VHNgoc> vubuntor642: bi bi
<vubuntor642> uh
<vubuntor642> bb
 * electr0n__ đá đít VH
<vubuntor453> kaka
<vubuntor453> _Tux_:  nick quen quen :D
<vubuntor453> n0bawk: nua :D
 * n0bawk is a bot
 * vubuntor453 me too!
<vubuntor167> Xin chao
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-14
<vubuntor244> muốn cài nginx làm reverse proxy cho apache (http) thì trước hết cần cài những j mọi người? theo em tìm hiểu được thì cần dùng 2 máy ảo, 1 máy cài nginx, 1 máy cài apache và cài dns cho cả 2 máy đó. như thế đã đủ chưa mn?
<vubuntor244> ?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-16
<vubuntor356> chào mấy anh cho em hỏi rm -rf /! khác gì rm -rf /* và lệnh safe-rm có để làm j ạ
<vubuntor356> ý em là công dụng
<vubuntor357> Hi
<vubuntor357> Có ai ở đó không ạ
<vn151502510> cứ hỏi, nhưng trả lời được thì chưa chăc
<vn151502510> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor357> Mình đang xài Ubuntu 12.04 TLS, và giờ muốn cài draftSight nhưng khi cài nó báo lỗi: Can't install libgl1-mesa-glx:i386. Nhờ mọi người hỗ trợ giùm.
<vn151502510> chính xác thì nó báo lỗi thế nào?
<vn151502510> `sudo dpkg -i draftSight.deb` báo gì?
<vubuntor357> Cái này mình chưa thử
<vubuntor357> Mình đã cố để cài libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 nhưng cũng không được
<vn151502510> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx
<vubuntor357> OK
<vubuntor357> Mình sẽ thử lại
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-17
<vubuntor978> cho mình hỏi sau khi mình cài DNS hoàn tất, start ok rồi. nhưng mình gõ nslookup để text server thì lại không dc? nó thông báo là 'connection timed out; no servers could be reached'. Mình đã thử các cách để fix lỗi mà k dc
<vubuntor978> ?
<vubuntor862> hi mọi người
<vubuntor862> mình cần mọi người giúp 1 chút
<vubuntor862> mình cài svn server trên máy tính chạy ubuntu 12.04 server 64 bit
<vubuntor862> mình cài svn server trên máy tính chạy ubuntu 12.04 desktop 64 bit
<vubuntor862> nhÆ° link http://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/05/01/svn-server-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts-with-web-access/
<vubuntor862> nhưng mình dùng máy khác để checkout về thì báo lỗi
<vubuntor862> Could not open the requested SVN filesystem
<vubuntor862> bạn nào chỉ mình cách khắc phục với
<_Tux_> vubuntor862: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=Could+not+open+the+requested+SVN+filesystem&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t
<SuperLuser> [ Could not open the requested SVN filesystem - Google Search ] - encrypted.google.com
<vubuntor703> cac ban oi ..cho minh hoi..lam sao tai codec de xem video duoi flv
<_Tux_> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<SuperLuser> [ RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - help.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor703> thank ban
<vubuntor703> ban oi cho minh hoi
<vubuntor703> minh dag dung ubuntu 13 sao ko tim thay add/remove vay
<vubuntor703> phan mem gi de go chuong trinh trong ubuntu
<_Tux_> Ubuntu Software Center
<_Tux_> Synaptic
<_Tux_> apt-get
<_Tux_> aptitude
<_Tux_> .g how to add and remove program ubuntu
<SuperLuser> _Tux_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138523/whats-the-equivalent-of-add-or-remove-programs-in-ubuntu
<vubuntor703> dc roi ...cam on ban nhieu
<vubuntor703> sao minh cai phan mem lap trinh c  dc roi ma mo no len ko dc vay ban
<_Tux_> phần mềm nào?
<vubuntor703> phan mem...build-ess chj do
<_Tux_> vubuntor862: đấy là meta-package
<vubuntor703> build-essential
<_Tux_> và nó chỉ chứa các thư viện và bộ dịch phục vụ việc biên dịch C/C++ thôi
<_Tux_> và nó là command line utilities
<_Tux_> không phải GUI tool
<vubuntor703> vayj a..the phan mem nao dung de lap trinh C
<_Tux_> vubuntor862: dùng Linux thì nên quên dần khái niệm cài xong và tìm icon và click đi
<_Tux_> vubuntor862: nếu đơn giản là lập trình C
<_Tux_> thì bạn đã làm xong rồi
<vubuntor703> vay thi lam sao de khoi dong phan mem cai xong vay
<_Tux_> dùng gedit soạn thảo
<_Tux_> rồi dùng command mà compile
<_Tux_> gcc source.c -o source
<_Tux_> ./source
<vubuntor703> ok
<vubuntor703> lam sao khoi dong cac phan mem vua cai dat xong vay ban
<_Tux_> vubuntor862: bạn đọc lại câu trả lời lúc 13:24 của mình
<vubuntor703> phan mem GNU emacs23 la phan mem gi vay ban
<quynguyen95> cho em hỏi cách đổi địa chỉ Mac của wifi tự động khi khởi động Ubuntu 13.10 với
<quynguyen95> làm theo cách ở trang này http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=9477
<quynguyen95> không có được, máy khởi động rất là lâu, khởi động xong nó tắt luôn mạng
<SuperLuser> [ Thay đổi mac adress khi truy cập wifi - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam ] - forum.ubuntu-vn.org
<_Tux_> quynguyen95: dùng network manager ấy
<_Tux_> mỗi cấu hình nó cho phép sử dụng MAC nào mà
<quynguyen95> ý là wifi nó chặn địa chỉ Mac của em, mỗi lần khởi động máy phải đổi địa chỉ mac mệt quá
<_Tux_> quynguyen95: ngày nào cũng có thằng vào chặn cái địa chỉ mac mới đó?
<_Tux_> nó rảnh vậy?
<quynguyen95> _Tux_: Cám ơn anh, e làm ok rồi
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-10
<vubuntor590> Các pro giúp em với "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty/main Sources                                 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80] Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty/main Translation-en_US                     Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty/multiverse Translation-en_US Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty/restricted Translation-en_US Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty/universe Translation-en_US Fetched 
<n0bawk> ko sao?
<vubuntor590> bi loi gi vay?
<n0bawk> ko tải đc thì bị lỗi thôi
<n0bawk> nói chung vẫn dùng ngon thì dùng đi
<n0bawk> khỏi lăn tăn :))
<n0bawk> .g ubuntu trusty
<vubuntor590> từ lúc bị như vậy, khi cài đặt dùng tab không hiện được các  phần gõ cuối trong terminal
<vubuntor590> chỉ khi mở ubuntu software center lên thì mới gõ và tab được phần cuối của phần mềm định cài đặt
<Stanley00> bạn mở software source lên, bỏ chọn cái mục download source đi thử xem
<vubuntor590> vẫn không được bạn a
<Stanley00> bạn đã update lại repo? đã restart terminal?
<vubuntor590> restart terminal như thế nào, Tôi còn khởi động lại vẫn không được nữa
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get update
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor590
<ubot2> vubuntor590: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-11
 * CoconutCrab ôm sovietw0rm 
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-12
<vubuntor864> Hỏi cài antivirut for ubuntu : clamAV .( bởi cài ubuntu song song với window )
<favadi> vô kho phần mềm tìm clamav bấm cài
<Tux|Windoof> ae vào chưa?
<Tux|Windoof> alo
<Tux|Windoof> alo
<Tux|Windoof> camap với CoconutCab đâu
<n0bawk> Tux|Windoof: gamu?
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-13
<Maxvien> Be nay co ve vang nhi :D
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-14
<vubuntor798> chao cac anh chi!
<vubuntor798> minh co laptop cai san ubuntu
<vubuntor798> gio minh muon cai song song them win 8.1
<vubuntor798> phai lam the nao ah?
<vubuntor798> cam on anh chi rat nhieu!
<Stanley00> bạn có dùng ubuntu lần nào chưa? và bạn có muốn dùng ubuntu không?
<quydo> bỏ Windows đi bạn, khỏi chơi game :D
<vubuntor798> co dung nhung kg nhieu va rat muon tim hieu ah
<quydo> bạn có tự phân vùng ddc ổ cứng không
<vubuntor798> phân vùng ngay trên ubuntu hay dùng boot ah?
<quydo> cài sẵn Ubuntu, thì ổ cứng của bạn chắc là đã phần vùng sẵn rồi
<quydo> muốn cài thêm windows thì phải có 1 phân vùng free,
<vubuntor798> vâng anh cứ hướng dẫn em sẽ tìm hiểu và làm theo
<Stanley00> vubuntor798: bạn chưa cài window lần nào à?
<quydo> dễ mất data lắm
<quydo> giờ muốn cài windows, mình đoán máy bạn sẽ phải xóa cái Ubuntu đi
<quydo> bạn mới mua laptop ak
<vubuntor798> xóa ubuntu, cài win rồi mới quay lại cài ubuntu phải kg ah?
<vubuntor798> vâng!
<quydo> đúng rồi
<Stanley00> quydo: làm gì mà có chuyện phải xóa để cài lại?
<quydo> máy ở quán mới mua, họ toàn cài Ubuntu lên toàn bộ đĩa mà, 1 cái / luôn
<quydo> :D
<vubuntor798> em muốn cài thêm chứ kg xóa ạ!
<Stanley00> quydo: thì sao? resize là đủ rồi, cần gì phải xóa?
<vubuntor798> vâng! các a chỉ bảo với!
<Stanley00> vubuntor798: bạn có hiểu các khái niệm partition, logical partition, primary partition không?
<quydo> resize dễ hỏng lắm, mình chưa làm bao giờ
<vubuntor798> có anh!
<Stanley00> nãy giờ /me hỏi 2 câu rồi, /me cần biết để biết hướng support
<vubuntor798> nói chung là cũng biết cơ bản rồi
<Stanley00> vubuntor798: vậy dễ rồi, window cần 1 primary partition đầu tiên để cài, bạn chỉ cần resize các partition đang có, tạo 1 primary partition trống ngay đầu tiên, set nó bootable, và cài window vào đó thôi
<Stanley00> việc này phải dùng liveUSB của ubuntu để làm là tiện nhất.
<Stanley00> cài xong window thì dùng cái liveUSB đó repair grub nữa là xong
<vubuntor798> cài xong tiếp tục vào ubuntu, sử dụng liveusb để tạo boot song song hả anh?
<Stanley00> vubuntor798: cài xong thì window sẽ chiếm bootloader, bạn sẽ không vào ubuntu trên máy được, nên phải dùng liveUSB để boot ubuntu live và repair grub để cài lại bootloader để boot ubuntu
<Stanley00> quydo: vụ resize, bạn chưa làm không có nghĩa là không làm được, /me làm suốt, mọi người cũng làm suốt, chả vấn đề gì
<Stanley00> tuy nhiên, một điều luôn phải nhớ khi đụng tới ổ cứng, luôn backup trước khi làm
<quydo> okie Stanley
<vubuntor798> repair grub
<vubuntor798> quan trọng chỗ này!
<vubuntor798> em sẽ tìm hiểu thêm!
<vubuntor798> thanks các anh rất nhiều!
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-15
<kid__> https://scontent-a-sea.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/s720x720/1234463_575031165963702_5757825562147895618_n.jpg?oh=71619cd9ef1f9653908ccbaaed4dedd2&oe=54D7FB1F
<vubuntor582> Dear các bạn
<CoconutCrab> các bạn dear
<vubuntor582> máy chủ mình cài Ubuntu 11.10 để chia sẻ file trọng mạng lan
<MrTuxHdb> các dear bạn
<vubuntor582> hôm nay thì các máy trạm không ping tới IP của ubuntu được
<vubuntor582> dẫn đến không chia sẻ được
<CoconutCrab> 11.10 hết hạn lâu rồi mà
<CoconutCrab> ~~> dùng 12.04 hoặc 14.10 hoặc 14.04
<vubuntor582> hic...thế hết hạn thì không dùng được à bạn ơi
<vubuntor582> trước bên mình vẫn dùng chia sẻ bình thường
<CoconutCrab> ping không được, access không được -> tắt iptables đi
<vubuntor582> hôm nay thì chết
<CoconutCrab> hoặc tạo rule mở cho samba vào
<vubuntor582> các cao thủ chém nhẹ em phát ạ...
<CoconutCrab> vậy thì phải xem có đúng ip không trước đã
<vubuntor582> cái thằng máy chủ trước IT cài
<vubuntor582> hiện tại IT bị bệnh hiểm nghèo mình kiêm nhiệm nên thấy khó quá
<vubuntor582> vì cũng ko biết thằng ubuntu nhiều
<CoconutCrab> trong trường hợp đó thì chuyển qua host windows
<CoconutCrab> chứ giờ lần mò thì mất thời gian lắm
<CoconutCrab> nhưng triệu chứng thế kia thì phương hướng là như sau
<vubuntor582> vừa rồi mình vào vãn vào được đến chỗ dòng lệnh đăng nhập log in
<CoconutCrab> 1 - xác định đúng ip đấy là của ubuntu hay không
<CoconutCrab> 2 - kiểm tra tường lửa v.v..
<CoconutCrab> 3 - xem log của samba, iptables xem nó đơ chỗ nào
 * MrTuxHdb hóng
<vubuntor582> bác chém tới tấp thế em chết
<CoconutCrab> hướng thì như vậy thôi chứ sao mà bảo chi tiết từng dòng lệnh được
<vubuntor582> em đang đình chè thuốc mới bác cao thủ đến tận nơi giúp em đây
 * CoconutCrab trỏ trỏ người khác
<vubuntor582> vì ubuntu em gần như chưa biết rề
<CoconutCrab> thế thì chịu thôi
<CoconutCrab> sửa sẽ mất thời gian lắm
<FlyingChicken> format con U đi là xong :v.
<MrTuxHdb> ờ
<MrTuxHdb> dùng con Windows
<vubuntor582> trước ip ubuntu là 1.12
<FlyingChicken> cài lại Windows share file chắc chưa tới 30ph
<MrTuxHdb> share file cho nó nhanh
<MrTuxHdb> :)
<vubuntor582> giờ ping 1.12 ko được
<vubuntor582> máy chủ thì vẫn log vào đến dòng lệnh
<vubuntor582> vâng
 * kid__ vote dỡ máy chủ ra bán
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor582: scan trong mạng xem có những thằng nào
<vubuntor582> nhưng em đang lo vấn đề dữ liệu
<MrTuxHdb> biết ngay ấy mà
<vubuntor582> em scan rồi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor582: cắm màn hình vào server
<vubuntor582> ko bị thằng nào chiếm ip hết
<MrTuxHdb> physical là nhnah nhất
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor582: có những cái nào online
<FlyingChicken> ờm, cắm màn hình vào server, kiểm tra ip, iptable, log :3
<vubuntor582> thì em cắm mà
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor582: thế access được vào console?
<vubuntor582> lúc tối em kiểm tra vì máy công ty tắt hết nên còn khoảng 10 máy thôi
<FlyingChicken> ip hiện tại của server?
<vubuntor582> những máy đó ip em đều nắm rõ
<vubuntor582> 192.168.1.12
<vubuntor582> em chụp cả cái hình
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor582: thế nó freeze, kernel panic
<MrTuxHdb> hoặc tương tự nên unrespond
<vubuntor582> em quan sát lúc khởi dộng nó báo unmount gif đó
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor582: screenshot
<MrTuxHdb> pls
<vubuntor582> nhưng vẫn log vào đến dòng lệnh log in
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor582: thế log vào
<MrTuxHdb> lol
<vubuntor582> vâng
<MrTuxHdb> gõ user/pass
<MrTuxHdb> log rồi
<MrTuxHdb> ifconfig -a
<MrTuxHdb> xem có những interface nào?
<vubuntor582> mọi lần chả log vẫn phải ping được rồi
<vubuntor582> bên em có 2 con cài unbuntu
<vubuntor582> 1 con 1.11
<vubuntor582> 1 con 1.12
<MrTuxHdb> giải trình nhiều quá
<MrTuxHdb> log in vào
<vubuntor582> con 1.11 vẫn dùng bình thường
<MrTuxHdb> gõ ifconfig xem nào
<FlyingChicken> ờm
<vubuntor582> em cũng đang định cài chia sẻ windows
<FlyingChicken> gõ ifconfig xem có cái quái gì :v
<vubuntor582> nhưng em hỏi chút
<vubuntor582> giờ làm sao để bảo toàn dữ liệu con Ubuntu này nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> lấy usb ra copy vào :3
<MrTuxHdb> đừng làm gì cả là được
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<vubuntor582> bác ơi\
<vubuntor582> bác ở hà nội à
<MrTuxHdb> khổ nhể
<MrTuxHdb> bảo gì cứ làm theo đi đã
 * FlyingChicken ở Trường Sa
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<FlyingChicken> MrTuxHdb: với CoconutCrab ở Hoàng Sa
<FlyingChicken> :3
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor582: ở đây chi phí đắt lắm
<vubuntor582> giờ em có ở công ty đau ạ...
<MrTuxHdb> không kham được đâu
<vubuntor582> từ chiều đến giờ ở cơ quan
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor582> bác ơi số bác bao nhiêu
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: rổ giá thế nào
<MrTuxHdb> cho người ta kìa
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor582> nếu ngại bác message tới số 0987858500 em với
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor582: có con nào đang bật ở cty không
<vubuntor582> có bác ới
<MrTuxHdb> từ con đó scan ra
<vubuntor582> em vẫn teamview vào
<MrTuxHdb> xem mạng có những con nào
<vubuntor582> ok
<MrTuxHdb> cơ mà kiểu ếu up được interface
<MrTuxHdb> thì scan ốm
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng cứ thử trước đã
<CoconutCrab> sao không login vào con ubuntu rồi gõ ifconfig
<CoconutCrab> xem nó có đúng ip kia không đã
<CoconutCrab> :3
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: giờ ở nhà
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: biết ip đâu mà ssh =))
<MrTuxHdb> access được console ếu đâu
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> :v
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: đi cafe đi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor582: mời kìa
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: hay mình thành lập cty support
<MrTuxHdb> Ubuntu-VN
<MrTuxHdb> kiếm tiền offline nhề
<MrTuxHdb> :3
 * CoconutCrab nằm nhà
<MrTuxHdb> có gì n0bawk qua Fr
<MrTuxHdb> đưa tiền về đầu tư nhể
<MrTuxHdb> :))
 * FlyingChicken giữ tiền hộ cho :v
<vubuntor582> cac bac oi
<vubuntor582> em dung scan ip scan roi
<vubuntor582> chon tinh nang only alive
<vubuntor582> thi list ra ip
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor582: máy kia nó card mạng của thằng nào
<vubuntor582> nhưng toàn ip em biết cả rồi
<MrTuxHdb> scan sẽ có mac
<MrTuxHdb> cơ mà kiểu như bạn vubuntor582 đang nói
<MrTuxHdb> cái card mạng chắc ra đi cmnr
<vubuntor582> thậm chí em thử connect tất cả bọn chúng
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<vubuntor582> em nghĩ con ubuntu này nó có vấn đề
<vubuntor582> hoặc tường lửa
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor582: bạn có làm gì
<MrTuxHdb> động đến nó không?
<vubuntor582> ko
<MrTuxHdb> vì đang chạy bình thường bị thế
<vubuntor582> bình thường con này chạy ổn định lắm
<MrTuxHdb> thì chỉ có 2 nguyên nhân
<MrTuxHdb> 1 - tạch HDD
<MrTuxHdb> 2 - tạch hardware
<MrTuxHdb> cụ thể có thể là card mạng
<MrTuxHdb> vì máy theo như bạn nói
<vubuntor582> hôm nay tình cờ cài máy vào lấy dữ liệu thấy không ping dược
<CoconutCrab> ja
<MrTuxHdb> nó vẫn load lên được và boot vào
<MrTuxHdb> -> tạch card mạng
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<MrTuxHdb> hoặc đơ
<vubuntor582> thế là chạy vào khởi động lại phát thì chẳng làm gì được nữa
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng khởi động lại phải hết chứ
<MrTuxHdb> huehuehue
<vubuntor582> hic...
<vubuntor582> mình cũng hơi nghi khaorn này
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor582: ok thế tạch hardware rồi
<vubuntor582> vưa rồi mình thấy cổng cạc mạng báo vàng
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor582: orage?
<vubuntor582> mình đã lấy dây khác thay vào để test nhưng vẫn không ping được
<vubuntor582> hay là cạc mạng bọ làm sao nhỉ
<vubuntor582> phần cứng thì không sao vì vẫn log in vào mà
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor582: thì mình bảo rồi đó thôi
<vubuntor582> trừ khi hỏng ổ
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor582: có mấy ổ?
<vubuntor582> có 2 ổ
<MrTuxHdb> login vào được thì chỉ chứng tỏ không tạch ổ boot thôi
<MrTuxHdb> cơ mà vụ ếu ping được
<MrTuxHdb> thì rõ hàng là hardware cmnr
<vubuntor582> ko ping dược mà bạn
<MrTuxHdb> túm lại có card mạng khác
<MrTuxHdb> cắm vào
<vubuntor582> mình quan sát thấy 2 hiện tượng là lúc boot vào thì nó báo các thư mục chia sẻ trước đó không mount dược
<MrTuxHdb> cho nó DHCP thì biết ngay
<CoconutCrab> ifconfig.. 3:
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: =))
<vubuntor582> thứ 2 là cổng LAN vàng khè khác thường
 * MrTuxHdb năm im
<vubuntor582> em chụp được cả màn hình
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor582: chả khác thường gì
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<vubuntor582> bác xem giúp em với
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor582: ảnh đâu
<MrTuxHdb> nói mãi
<MrTuxHdb> mà ếu post
<vubuntor582> gửi keieur gì bạn
<vubuntor582> bạn có mail không
<MrTuxHdb> !up
<ubot2> Bạn có thể up ảnh lên http://imgur.com rồi gửi link về đây
<vubuntor582> link day bac oi
<vubuntor582> http://i.imgur.com/j1KEPcB.jpg
<vubuntor582> http://i.imgur.com/Dwl6Gzy.jpg
<vubuntor582> http://i.imgur.com/TpVoKEX.jpg
<CoconutCrab> cái này trông giống đài truyền hình
<CoconutCrab> MrTuxHdb: poke poke
<CoconutCrab> kìa
<CoconutCrab> bạn log vào, gõ ifconfig rồi chụp màn hình cho mình xem?
<vubuntor582> uhm
<vubuntor582> bên minh la 1 kênh bên cap
<vubuntor582> hic
<vubuntor582> giờ mình ở nhà mà
<vubuntor582> bạn ơi]
<vubuntor582> hay bạn nt cho minh số bạn vào 0987858500
<CoconutCrab> ờ nhể
<CoconutCrab> lại quên
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor582> sáng mai mình qua co quan gọi ddienj nhờ bạn
<CoconutCrab> thoai, sáng mai qua log vào support
<vubuntor582> là sao hả bạn
<CoconutCrab> sáng mai vào channel này tiếp thôi
<vubuntor582> ok
<vubuntor582> tks bạn nhiều
<vubuntor582> cái trang này mình vào lần đầug
<vubuntor582> mình vào thì nó tạo nick luôn
<vubuntor582> lần sau vào thì bạn vẫn dùng nick này à
<CoconutCrab> không, thành nick khác
<vubuntor582> vậy lam sao để nhờ bạn duocj đây
<CoconutCrab> cứ vào hỏi thôi
<CoconutCrab> lúc đó có online sẽ trả lời
<vubuntor582> ok
<vubuntor582> tks bạn
<CoconutCrab> còn lại mai
<CoconutCrab> đến nơi, log vào
<CoconutCrab> gõ ifconfig | grep inet
<CoconutCrab> xem nó có đúng IP không
<oracle95> Chào mọi người, ở đây có ai dùng sublime text 2 không?
<oracle95> Cho mình hỏi chút.
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> emacs/vim
<oracle95> get out
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-16
<vubuntor845> cac bac oi
<vubuntor845> may chu em cau ubuntu 11.10 bi loi roi
<vubuntor845> cuu em voi
<vubuntor845> cac bac di dau het roi
<vubuntor845> alo
<vubuntor845> hic
<vubuntor845> alo
<vubuntor845> các bác cho em hỏi tí
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor845: mấy tí hở bạn :v
<vubuntor337> hi all
<vubuntor337> chính thức con ubuntu 11.10 em die rồi
<MrTuxHdb> and?
<vubuntor337> máy em là máy chủ share dữ liệu quan trọng
<vubuntor337> có 3 ổ cứng
<vubuntor337> giờ nhận mỗi 2 ổ
<MrTuxHdb> quan trọng là chạy không RAID
<MrTuxHdb> huehuheue
<vubuntor337> hic...
<vubuntor337> máy này trước IT cài
<vubuntor337> giwof IT đi rồi
<vubuntor337> chả biết sao nữa
<vubuntor337> ý bác là nếu chạy raid thì cắm ổ cứng mới thay ổ die là ok phải không
<MrTuxHdb> đại thể là vậy
<vubuntor337> bác ơi
<vubuntor337> em muốn copy dữ liệu của 2 ổ cứng cũ
<vubuntor337> vì sợ die tiếp thì nên làm thế nào bác
<MrTuxHdb> thì rsync
<vubuntor337> làm thế nào cắm ổ cứng này trên windows nhận được để copy dữ liệu nhỉ
<MrTuxHdb> cắm HDD khác vào sync cho nhanh
<vubuntor337> bác nói rõ hơn được không
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor337: nhận được nhưng driver performance nó hơi lởm
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor337: cắm HDD vào
<MrTuxHdb> chạy rsync
<MrTuxHdb> .g rsync
<vubuntor337> vụ này quan trọng quá
<vubuntor337> em chưa xử lý vụ này bao giờ
<MrTuxHdb> mà thích thì sang Windows
<MrTuxHdb> xài ext2fs vào mà copy
<MrTuxHdb> mất mát gì thì chịu khó =))
<MrTuxHdb> file bên truyền hình chắc to
<MrTuxHdb> hehe
<vubuntor337> vâng êm dịnh copy xomg dữ liệu thì mới xử lý tiếp
<vubuntor337> hôm nay em qua xem rồi
<vubuntor337> có 3 ổ cứng mà nhận có 2 thôi
<vubuntor337> thật ra vẫn còn trường hợp là cạc mạng die
<vubuntor337> nhưng dự cảm là hỏng 1 ổ
<vubuntor337> của em tầm 1.5 tb
<MrTuxHdb> thế ăn thua gì
<MrTuxHdb> có 1TB
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<vubuntor337> vâng nói thật bác
<vubuntor337> là vừa rồi bên em định đầu tự kho dữ liệu mới rồi
<vubuntor337> nhưng chưa đầu tư xong thì con này chết ổ
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor337: cục mới đấu thầu đấy á
<MrTuxHdb> :3
 * CoconutCrab sờ sờ sovietw0rm 
#ubuntu-vn 2015-11-11
<vubuntor305> cho em hoi sau khi cài ubuntu bị báo thiếu bộ nhớ thì có cách nào chia thêm bộ nhớ không
<vubuntor305> ?
<MrTuxHdb> bộ nhớ = cái phân vùng cài ?
<vubuntor305> em ko rõ em chỉ chia ra 1 ổ 7.63G và ổ còn lại 4.52g
<vubuntor305> vào thí báo thiếu bộ nhớ e mới cài nên ko biết thế nào
<vubuntor305> lại phải vào lại win nên ko biết phân vùng nào thiếu
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor305: thì boot vào liveCD
<MrTuxHdb> sau đó resize cái phân vùng kia thôi
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<vubuntor024> em bị lỗi sau khi cài 7zip xong ko giai nen dc file rar
<vubuntor024> giup em với
<vubuntor650> em bị báo lỗi hết bộ nhớ computer có cách nào chia thêm bộ nhớ không ?
<vubuntor650> em cài song song win7 và ubuntu 1404
<vubuntor521> có cách nào chia lại ổ cứng trên ubuntu mà không cần cài lại ubuntu không ad ?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor521: nãy bảo rồi
<MrTuxHdb> không đọc à
<MrTuxHdb> 17:09 < MrTuxHdb> vubuntor305: thì boot vào liveCD
<MrTuxHdb> 17:10 < MrTuxHdb> sau đó resize cái phân vùng kia thôi
<vubuntor521> em không nhìn được vừa phải vào lại
<vubuntor521> có phần mềm của bên thứ 3 không ad ?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor521: tại sao phải dùng phần mềm của bên thứ 3?
<MrTuxHdb> GParted có sẵn trong liveCD rồi mà
<vubuntor521> mình cài ubuntu bằng usb
<vubuntor314> em the vao mang duoc
<vubuntor521> mình có cài gparted từ app xuống nhưng khong reside dc
#ubuntu-vn 2015-11-12
<vubuntor359> Chào mọi người. Mình mới tìm hiểu về ubuntu. Có ai cho mình xin nick skype để hỏi han 1 chút cho tiện được không ạ? Xin cảm ơn!
<MrTuxHdb> Không
<MrTuxHdb> xin nick skype xong
<MrTuxHdb> bậy lúc nào cũng hỏi
<MrTuxHdb> mệt lắm
<vubuntor359> ko đến mức lúc nào cũng hỏi đâu ạ. Hoặc nếu không cho mình xin mail. Mình tâp hợp lại khi nào bạn rảnh trả lời cũng được.
<vubuntor359> Thanks!
<MrTuxHdb> khỏi đi nào rảnh lên đây mà hỏi
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<vubuntor359> Mình có sử dụng lệnh "pip install numpy scipy matplotlib" để get thư viện về. Nhưng đều bị lỗi. Theo mình hiểu thì có thể đường dẫn của thư viện đã bị thay đổi. Vậy làm sao để có thể tìm các thư viện thay thế?
<vubuntor359> Xin cảm ơn!
<MrTuxHdb> thêm sudo vào
<MrTuxHdb> hoặc cài virtualenv
<vubuntor359> Cảm ơn rất nhiều. Vì không biết bạn có ở đây lâu nữa không? Nên mình sẽ hỏi thêm 1 số câu nữa nhé. Mong bạn bớt ít phút thời gian giúp mình.
<vubuntor359> Trong hướng dẫn mình tìm được có câu như sau "Setup path - import os, import sys ...." Mình hiểu đây là của python (Xin lỗi vì hơi không liên quan). Nếu vậy mình sẽ phải bật python, hay nó sẽ map đến nhau như kiểu mình dùng command line để chạy java ở windows?
<vubuntor359> Cảm ơn!
<MrTuxHdb> thật tình là không hiểu câu hỏi của bạn
<vubuntor359> Rất xin lỗi vì không biết cách mô tả thật dễ hiểu. Mình có cho đoạn hướng dẫn vào link : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13239321/  Mình copy hơi dài để nếu có gì bạn có thể hiểu thêm. Còn mình chỉ muốn hỏi từ đoạn Setup Path. Mình thấy không giống định dạng bên trên để chạy lệnh linux : (env)root@name~ Như vậy mình có thể hiểu những chứ ở p
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor359> Cảm ơn bạn rất rất nhiều. Thanks!
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor359: vẫn không hiểu bạn đang định làm gì
<MrTuxHdb> cái đoạn python đó thì nó setup path thôi
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng logout là mất
<MrTuxHdb> bạn không nói rõ hoàn cảnh thì sao biết mà support
<MrTuxHdb> mà thôi cảm ơn với thanks đi
<MrTuxHdb> tập trung vào việc
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<vubuntor359> Trước hết mình nói qua về việc mình định làm. Hiện tại mình đang muốn xây dựng môi trường để từ đó chạy sandbox (Dùng để phân tích dữ liệu trong Android). Khi lấy được kết quả mình sẽ phân tích tiếp kết quả thu được. Hoặc nếu tương lai xa thì có thể modify lại máy ảo davilk (Source Android) để phân tích. Nhưng mình đang gặp vấ
<vubuntor359> Mình có tìm hiểu qua nhiều nơi nhưng hầu hết đều chỉ hướng dẫn sử dụng (Trên phương diện người dùng). Nếu có thể cho mình xin tài liệu về các lệnh trong linux cũng như các cách tùy biến khi không thể down được ở 1 nguồn nào đó?
<vubuntor359> Nếu bạn rảnh và ở HN. Cho phép mình mời bạn đi cafe 1 buổi.
<MrTuxHdb> mình dân HN nhưng ở SG cơ
<MrTuxHdb> DavikVM xịt rồi
<MrTuxHdb> đến giờ Google nó chuyển sang ART từ 5.0 rồi
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<MrTuxHdb> chạy sandbox máy ảo android
<MrTuxHdb> ?
<MrTuxHdb> đoạn kia thì là setup env cho code python
<MrTuxHdb> mình không thấy nó liên quan gì cả
<MrTuxHdb> nếu phải định thực thi cái gì trong cả python nữa
<MrTuxHdb> thì cứ mở python lên
<MrTuxHdb> chạy mấy lệnh kia
<MrTuxHdb> còn không thì export PATH là xong
<MrTuxHdb> nói chung với cái đoạn bạn đưa thì dùng kiểu nào cũng được
<vubuntor359> Ừa. để mình thử cấu hình lại xem sao. Tại cả python + linux đều chưa làm bao giờ. Bây h chỉ muốn lấy được dữ liệu của nó để phân tích thôi. Cảm ơn bạn nhiều nhé. Chúc ngủ ngon!
#ubuntu-vn 2015-11-13
<CoconutCrab> modify dalvik?
<CoconutCrab> hơi to đấy
#ubuntu-vn 2015-11-15
<vubuntor638> chao anh chi admin
<vubuntor638> em xin hoi: khi em upgrade ubuntu 15.10 du lieu trong may em co bi mat khong?
#ubuntu-vn 2016-11-16
<pqn_> sao ko co ai vay./
<MrTuxHdb> pqn_: thế có người để làm gì?
<pqn_> trao doi thoi ban
<MetaCrab> ngủ hết rồi
<pqn_> với dân it thì giờ còn sớm mà :)
 * MetaCrab dân cơ khí
 * MrTuxHdb con buôn
<MrTuxHdb> pqn_: chỗ này làm gì có dân IT
<MrTuxHdb> pqn_: join cả archlinuxvn
<MrTuxHdb> chắc vào IRC lấy số hả
<pqn_> xem thoi b
<pqn_> ma t thoat archlinux roi :)
 * MrTuxHdb cầm gạch đá đứng trong góc tối
<pqn_> dân cơ khí với con buôn việt nam giờ tôn trọng bản quyền quá :))
#ubuntu-vn 2017-11-16
 * CoconutCrab _(┐「ε:)_ 
#ubuntu-vn 2017-11-17
 * DreamyCrab will power---
<DreamyCrab> https://scontent-sin6-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/23559394_1971422113184042_9104970873227081581_n.jpg?oh=bf2fcc4bca5962730eb090c26fc13a86&oe=5A9A71C0
<DreamyCrab> https://scontent-sin6-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/23659503_1971422013184052_4030515563763841796_n.jpg?oh=51b1a2363baefd1fb5ca73f87e05f82b&oe=5A96C474
<DreamyCrab> ooops
